# Post the CUTEST guy you've EVER seen v.2



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Since the mods seem to be gone lets restart this. Post whatever cute guys you want I'm gonna go pass out. Hopefully they don't take this down since it doesn't break any rules. Name the guys if you know them

Owain Yeoman

















Pedro Bejar









*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Someone would always mention Brad Pitt when they're talking about what they think women find attractive, so here:

Old (Young) Brad Pitt:










New (Old) Brad Pitt


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Geez, thanks for bringing this thread back. I really didn't see anything bad at all about the other Hot Guys thread...

Joseph Gordon Levitt


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I just watched American Beauty a little while ago, and I've always had a thing for Kevin Spacey. The man just has something about him.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Young De Niro








Hands down the cutest guy ever.

And lets not forget David Tenant (He looks cuter with glasses on)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Makes me all dreamy-eyed.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

Hottest bad boy of the 80s









Devilishly handsome Ian Somerhalder


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

JenN2791 said:


> Geez, thanks for bringing this thread back. I really didn't see anything bad at all about the other Hot Guys thread...
> 
> Joseph Gordon Levitt


looks like a young heath ledger


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

haha, I can't choose just one....

Cillian Murphy:










Brad Pitt:


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

John Krasinski










Epke Zonderland










Matthew Modine


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Louis Theroux, for the thinking woman/man;


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

upndownboi said:


> looks like a young heath ledger


what does an old heath ledger look like?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

upndownboi said:


> looks like a young heath ledger


Never realized this until now haha. He sure does look like a young Heath Ledger.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


> Never realized this until now haha. He sure does look like a young Heath Ledger.


If anyone has benefited greatly from the death of heath ledger it's him and his career.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

falling down said:


> If anyone has benefited greatly from the death of heath ledger it's him and his career.


Good to know. Even though nobody asked. You know who else and their careers beneifited from dying? Tupac. Have a nice day.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Good to know. Even though nobody asked. You know who else and their careers beneifited from dying? Tupac. Have a nice day.


Problem? Or just angsty teenage bull****?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

What happened to the cutest girl thread? I can't seem to find it anymore...


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

pita said:


> Makes me all dreamy-eyed.


Worst wink ever.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

falling down said:


> Problem? Or just angsty teenage bull****?


Heavens me! I certainly didn't expect that feedback. Why my good sir I merely thought we were having a conversation about dead celebrities. I must regret to inform you that you must work on your manners! But nevertheless, I shall continue to bid you good 'morrow, and may God bless you.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Heavens me! I certainly didn't expect that feedback. Why my good sir I merely thought we were having a conversation about dead celebrities. I must regret to inform you that you must work on your manners! But nevertheless, I shall continue to bid you good 'morrow, and may God bless you.


Not understanding what your problem with me is now. Not like I care anyways, you're 12.

good 'morrow, brah.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Joseph is like 32. Older then Heath when he died. I think Heath was like 29..


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

James Franco!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Kingpin said:


> Worst wink ever.


It does lack somewhat in subtlety.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

<-----


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

:roll


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I wonder if gay porn actors are allowed :b

anyway, the drummer from a local band:







\


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Julian McMahon - Cole Turner - my first Western idol <3


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

falling down said:


> If anyone has benefited greatly from the death of heath ledger it's him and his career.


What's your point???


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> I wonder if gay porn actors are allowed :b


Are they the CUTEST guy you've EVER seen? If so, then go ahead. Just you know, no porn.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Koolio said:


> What's your point???


Just ignore him. He's always trying to stir **** up particularly in the hot guys thread... including the old one before it was closed. Clearly he has nothing better to do...

Anyways...

Kobe Bryant:




























George Hill:










Chris Evans:



















Christian Bale:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

What happened to the cutest girl thread?:blank

This one is for Wacky Wednesdays if she's still around.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Koolio said:


> What's your point???


Ignore him. Really. It's not worth it.

Evan Peters


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^A big YES to Evan Peters!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Evan Peters


he's a cutie! he's awesome in American Horror Story :boogie


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^Great GIF! 
I'm not loving the whole alien thing in this season, BUT I'll keep watching if only because of him.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> What happened to the cutest girl thread?:blank


I guess the guys aren't allowed to have one lol. It's been deleted 3 times.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> ^Great GIF!
> I'm not loving the whole alien thing in this season, BUT I'll keep watching if only because of him.


Okay, people keep mentioning this alien thing in regards to that show. And I have NO IDEA what people mean by ALIEN. I guess I'm not paying close attention to this show or something.. but the only (almost) alien-looking thing is that bloody face character with the funky eyes. Is this what people are referring to as the alien...? *scratches head*

Speaking of this show, Zachary Quinto is cute..


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

<33333333


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


> Okay, people keep mentioning this alien thing in regards to that show. And I have NO IDEA what people mean by ALIEN. I guess I'm not paying close attention to this show or something.. but the only (almost) alien-looking thing is that bloody face character with the funky eyes. Is this what people are referring to as the alien...? *scratches head*
> 
> Speaking of this show, Zachary Quinto is cute..


I thought the beginning of the season (when everything in the house was pulled to the ceiling) was an alien invasion and they planted something in Kit's brain...

And Zachary Quinto isn't cute... he's freaking beautiful. :lol


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> *I thought the beginning of the season (when everything in the house was pulled to the ceiling)* was an alien invasion and they planted something in Kit's brain...
> 
> And Zachary Quinto isn't cute... he's freaking beautiful. :lol


What the... I don't remember this scene for some reason (*sulks* I'm totally growing old here). Definitely remember that chip-like thing that was cut out of Kit's head or neck though... interesting...

Anywho, more Zachary Quinto


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

More ZQ with glasses... yum.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Tom Welling. The only reason I watched Smallville all the time for like years and years. He is so physically perfect.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

-


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What a "hot" bod. Amiright?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Some classic men

Paul Newman










Warren Beatty










Robert Redford


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Barette said:


> Some classic men
> 
> Paul Newman


young paul newman - yes please


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

River Phoenix. Seriously


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Barette said:


> Tom Welling. The only reason I watched Smallville all the time for like years and years. He is so physically perfect.


Ohhhh yes


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> Warren Beatty


Wow, Warren Beatty was a hunk back in the day...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Besides being a fantastic film, Splendor in the Grass is worth the watch just to see him (same with Bonnie and Clyde). He was truly beautiful back when he was young.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

meganmila said:


> OMG, GET OUT OF THIS THREAD! If you don't like it GET OUT! And stop with the stupid eye rolling...so freaaakkkking annnnnoooying!


:lol I second this wholeheartedly!!!

Michael Angelakos


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What a "hot" bod. Amiright?





















Dream man.

Except for that extra space after the period in the second one. But hey I can forgive.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Nheira-san.
Looking forward to meet him in next year event. I adore his drawings too. skjdslkdsldj why so purrfect ;___;


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pita said:


> Dream man.
> 
> Except for that extra space after the period in the second one. But hey I can forgive.


I saw the pics and but I didn't see who posted them.

Then I thought about it. Men and writing styles. Pita! Duh.

I really don't want to like Ryan Gosling. I really don't waaaaant to. But I do.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

*_*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Koolio said:


> What's your point???


That Joseph Gordon Leavitt has looked like Heath Ledger for quite a long time but Heath was getting the roles that Joseph wasn't and since Heath has been gone, when casting agents want guys that look like Heath for roles in movies, they cast Joseph in roles he wouldn't have had before Heath's death. Thus his career has benefited greatly from Heath Ledger's death. 


AllToAll said:


> Ignore him. Really. It's not worth it.
> 
> Evan Peters


Why don't you ignore yourself. Seems many men already do.



meganmila said:


> OMG, GET OUT OF THIS THREAD! If you don't like it GET OUT! And stop with the stupid eye rolling...so freaaakkkking annnnnoooying!


The people on this site are so nice. Sorry for interrupting your fap material somehow.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

falling down said:


> Why don't you ignore yourself. Seems many men already do.


Zing! Good one! 
:lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Men and writing styles. Pita! Duh.
> 
> I really don't want to like Ryan Gosling. I really don't waaaaant to. But I do.


Yes, it's basically the definition of me.

And no, I don't want to like Ryan Gosling either. I mean, _Gosling_? Please. But I can't help it.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Xavier Paradis is fabulously pretentious but I love guys who dress and look like him




dat hair


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I have never been a big fan of this man but with this, he's irresistible. Ladies and gentlemen, may I present: Joseph Gordon-Levitt!
























If a certain known pair of lines was here, he'd wet himself.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I love his smile :blush


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> Okay, people keep mentioning this alien thing in regards to that show. And I have NO IDEA what people mean by ALIEN. I guess I'm not paying close attention to this show or something.. but the only (almost) alien-looking thing is that bloody face character with the funky eyes. Is this what people are referring to as the alien...? *scratches head*
> 
> Speaking of this show, Zachary Quinto is cute..


Hello sir!! My he is yummy!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I have never been a big fan of this man but with this, he's irresistible. Ladies and gentlemen, may I present: Joseph Gordon-Levitt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally enjoyed this SNL skit of his lol


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

I guess it's Kellan Lutz haha... but there are so many.....

AND THIS GUY :U OLAN ROGERS


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I have never been a big fan of this man but with this, he's irresistible. Ladies and gentlemen, may I present: Joseph Gordon-Levitt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:teeth


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

How come the girls can have a thread like this but the guys can't?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> How come the girls can have a thread like this but the guys can't?


The double standards here are ridiculous. Make a Cutest Girl v.5 :yes


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> How come the girls can have a thread like this but the guys can't?


Cause it's apparently impossible for girls to objectify guys, but guys only ever objectify women.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> How come the girls can have a thread like this but the guys can't?


You can - someone always posts too much T&A.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> The double standards here are ridiculous. Make a Cutest Girl v.5 :yes


I did! :twisted


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> You can - someone always posts *too much T&A.*


No such thing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> No such thing.


I tend to agree. The mods, however...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Is that why it got deleted? Too much boobage? That sucks for ya'll...I guess ya'll can't do that next time..or it will be deleted again!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I have never been a big fan of this man but with this, he's irresistible. Ladies and gentlemen, may I present: Joseph Gordon-Levitt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes! I love love love JGL and I can't believe I have never seen this before. It's delicious. Youtube here I come.


----------



## WhisperBerries (Oct 26, 2012)

Jack and Finn Harries:
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m80bg7vxQL1rvo4ooo8_r1_1280.jpg


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy crap I did watch the JGL video...damn...


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

William Levy


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

WhisperBerries said:


> Jack and Finn Harries:
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m80bg7vxQL1rvo4ooo8_r1_1280.jpg


Oh no! You reminded me of them. </3 They're so perfect!


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

That guy over there said:


>


LOL


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

That guy over there said:


>


it's little face mitt! awwwww! :haha


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

If we're talking about cuteness;


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Saw Skyfall. Always thought Daniel Craig is quite handsome.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Joseph Mazzello grew up to be a good looking guy.


----------



## 6 6 6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ezra miller, everyone.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Matt Bomer








Hard to pic the best pic of him.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Choi Seunghyun
























(sorry lol)


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Taeyang (Dong Youngbae)
























Hard to find good pics


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Himchan


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Key


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Simon


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Robert Sheehan


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Iwan Rheon


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> _*Rymo*_


Haha i agree, rymo seems to be a ladies man


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nathan Stewart-Jarrett


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Willy Carter


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

David Henrie


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

A guy on Tumblr named Trey


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Someone else named Laith


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Jonghyun


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Tom Hardy, especially in Marie Antoinette. Sadly his role was too small.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh god, YES to Tom Hardy. And I'll be honest, I thought he was hottest in Bronson. IDK, the baldness and mustache did it for me.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Marlon Brando was freakin hot way back in the day... wow.



















David Beckham:



















Random guys...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


> Marlon Brando was freakin hot way back in the day... wow.


Haha, I was watching The Wild One the other day and wanted to post his picture but I didn't want to do it until I found a picture of another biker dude which is extremely hard to do seeing as how he wasn't even mentioned in the credits >.<


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

More Marlon Brando:


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Okay, I'm officially gonna be seen as a pervert, but is anyone else seeing what I'm seeing in that last photo?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> More Marlon Brando:


He was so delicious in that movie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Barette said:


> ^Okay, I'm officially gonna be seen as a pervert, but is anyone else seeing what I'm seeing in that last photo?


Oh you are most definitely not the only one. I'm pretty sure you could see that one from space.

I scrolled down and was all HELLO.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh you are most definitely not the only one.
> 
> I scrolled down and was all HELLO.


I've got some newfound respect for Marlon Brando.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> ^Okay, I'm officially gonna be seen as a pervert, but is anyone else seeing what I'm seeing in that last photo?


I didn't notice that til now, wow  lol I was mostly admiring his nice arms and killer smile :lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Vintage thug hotness Lewis Thornton Powell:



















Vintage russian poet hotness Vladimir Mayakovsky:


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Young Keanu..


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Keanu looked hotter when he got older... but that's just my opinion. He does look kinda cute there though^


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^Honestly, I think he's always been hot generally. 
I just dont like how he now became so unhappy looking because his smile was so cute.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a little in love with Aaron Johnson. I saw him in that movie with Blake Lively and Benincio del Toro (who used to be so handsome) and I just fell in love, he's so cute.










And Benincio before the fug set in


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^Wasn't Aaron Johnson the main character in Kick A**? 
His nerdy look was so cute, with glasses and curly hair.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

He was! He's not my usual type at all, but he's just got that kinda intelligence and maturity about him.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not so narcissistic as to post a picture of myself, yet.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Barette said:


> He was! He's not my usual type at all, but he's just got that kinda intelligence and maturity about him.


He's married to a woman who is 45 years old...:blank


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> He's married to a woman who is 45 years old...:blank


I know! And they've even had babies, so that slightly limits my chances with him. Maybe I could become his nanny and he could pull a Jude Law.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jonathan Rhys Meyers


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> Nathan Stewart-Jarrett












If Curtis had a bigger part in Misfits, I might still be bothering to watch it.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

His face is literally perfect.










SERIOUSLY YOU GUYS. SERIOUSLY.

Literally without flaw.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Sorry for spamming, but I can't get over this guy's face.




























If he looks this good at 19, what's he going to look like at 30?

THOSE EYES. THAT BONE STRUCTURE.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> SERIOUSLY YOU GUYS. SERIOUSLY.
> 
> Literally without flaw.


Who is this?  *drool*

Christian Bale:


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> Who is this?  *drool*


Zayn Malik. He's in the boyband One Direction, but it's hard to hold that against him when he looks this pretty.









































These pictures don't show it, but he has the most amazing eyes that are both brown and green.

(I feel like I should apologise for posting so many pictures of the same guy... but I'm really not going to.)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

This dude. Josh Stewart.
























Oh my god, he's like _so_ good looking. I loved him on Criminal Minds when he had that Cajun accent.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Zayn Malik. He's in the boyband One Direction, but it's hard to hold that against him when he looks this pretty.


I get annoyed by anything One Direction-related, but my my my... he's foiiiine :clap


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> *These pictures don't show it, but he has the most amazing eyes that are both brown and green.*


Aka hazel eyes. I have them too, but mine are more green than brown.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> I get annoyed by anything One Direction-related, but my my my... he's foiiiine :clap


I'm completely indifferent to the other four of them, but Zayn is so good-looking. Disregarding the bad hairstyle and embarrassing tattoos, I literally can't understand why someone wouldn't find him attractive when he has a face like that. Kind of like how I feel about Marlon Texeira.



CourtneyB said:


> Aka hazel eyes. I have them too, but mine are more green than brown.


Unfortunately you're talking to the person who, when asked what colour her own eyes are, can only really get as specific as 'I know they're not brown'. I'm not very good at this stuff.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh boy, I've got a lot. But recently...

Dan Stevens









Antonio Banderas









Chris O'Dowd









Nicholas Cage


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Chris Hemsworth
















This Greek male model









Kellin Quinn


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Henry Cavill









Henry Cavill









*HENRY CAVILL*









And in case you missed me mentioning him, but HENRY CAVILL









I'm a tad bit in love with Henry Cavill.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Just saw Skyfall tonight, and speaking of _perfection_:









Ok, ok, I will refrain from posting in this thread for a while... but I just could resist ^


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Ben Wishaw doesn't do it for me at _all. _It seems like everyone on the internet is crazy about him, but personally I don't find him attractive.

Daniel Craig on the other hand...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

nautilus said:


> Just saw Skyfall tonight, and speaking of _perfection_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man he's yummy. What is it with women and men with full heads of hair?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Me, I'm the guy.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

nautilus said:


> Just saw Skyfall tonight, and speaking of _perfection_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha I thought he was freakin hot as well. The whole time I saw him in that film, i was like holy moly..who IS HE?? lol

Here's more of him  (Ben Wishaw)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Sorry, I know I always post the same people, but...








The angular face, that chin. He is just so attractive to me.

Aaaand...


























Marlon Brando. Oh, Marlon Brando.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Alain Delon:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Handsome*


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm watching Georgia Rule, and OMG. Garrett Hudland, Garrett Hudland, *GARRETT HUDLAND.* Goddamn.


































































As you can tell, I quite like Garrett Hudland.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

nautilus said:


> Just saw Skyfall tonight, and speaking of _perfection_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That man is......words can't even describe and his hair with those glasses :yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> That man is......words can't even describe and those glasses :yes


And those glasses are far to big :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ but his perfect face makes it look good lol


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

No one judge me no one judge me no one judge me


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ D'aww it's harry <3


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lee pace is just hot to me for some reason with his voice and cute facial expressions ugh


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> I'm watching Georgia Rule, and OMG. Garrett Hudland, Garrett Hudland, *GARRETT HUDLAND.* Goddamn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy moly!! *drools*


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Toby Turner aka Tobuscus


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Ed Sheeran, I loves me some gingers.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Bill Kaulitz








Alex Mckee








Andy Biersack








Adam Lambert








Don't judge me, haha


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^ They all look alike lol.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> ^ They all look alike lol.


I know haha


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> Iwan Rheon


:banana YES!!!! :mushy


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Jude Law's been lookin' good. Never got the appeal, but now that he's outgrown the pretty boyness and got a beard he's lookin' smexy.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Monotony said:


> And those glasses are far to big :b


Nah, they just make him look even hotter. Gotta love a guy with glasses *drools*... Yes, I'm aware that I'm weird.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Colin Hanks, he's such a cutie.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^Yes he is


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

He makes the girls panties wet.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Omg ewww! HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I finally decided that he's obviously cute.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

White Williams(I also wish he would come back and make more music)





Lockett Pundt(long time crush)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Jim Morrison. That man had it goin' on. He could light my fire anytime... eh? eh?





































And Paul Newman, because every page needs to have Paul Newman.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


> Hahaha I thought he was freakin hot as well. The whole time I saw him in that film, i was like holy moly..who IS HE?? lol
> 
> Here's more of him  (Ben Wishaw)


I watched Skyfall recently and when he appeared, I did think he had a nice looking face; his body is a tad too slimline though


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

The cutest guy I'VE ever seen, I always see im my reflection.


----------



## MizzMaroc (Dec 6, 2012)

Ibrahim Afellay ♥_♥








Zayn Malik ♥_♥








Badr Hari ♥_♥

Don't Judge me please


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

falling down said:


> what does an old heath ledger look like?[/QUOTE
> 
> A corpse


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

Mmmm, Marlon Brando.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Stanley Tucci entirely does it for me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^I looooove Stanley Tucci, but in a I-want-you-to-be-my-father-or-fun-uncle way.

Martin Starr


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^ Yes! I love Martin Starr  Bill was always my favorite character on Freaks and Geeks lol.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Barette said:


> Stanley Tucci entirely does it for me.


:nw I adore him!!!!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


Yes :yes .


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> ^I looooove Stanley Tucci, but in a I-want-you-to-be-my-father-or-fun-uncle way.


lol! Same here! This was all I was thinking about while watching Easy A  .


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

this guy.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lovecookies said:


>


That is exactly the body I want.


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> That is exactly the body I want.


i'd like that body too.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lovecookies said:


> i'd like that body too.


I mean that as in the body that I want to have lol.
That is my workout goal.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

http://irenewillbite.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/bartekem6pc41.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l6uv2nhti71qbh91vo1_500.jpg

http://media-cache-ec2.pinterest.com/upload/224405993902681170_JUCh5UhR_b.jpg

Thank you guys :heart


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

That first one scared me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Guy in this vid is fine as hell......

must be a monster in the sack


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> That first one scared me.


First one of mine? That is one of my favourite pics since I go for long hair :teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Forget the rest David is the best


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

OMG I agree. He's the only gay in the village, you know.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

cj66 said:


>


I loved him as Justin on QAF!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

Also, on the same subject;


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

cj66 said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adorable! I don't actually know too much about Randy besides watching QAF.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

the way he posts sometimes is really cute :3


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^Yes, and I find his awkwardness cute  .


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Chris Motionless










Anthony Green










Cory LaQuay


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Jensen Ackles









Callum Blue


----------



## DiMera (Dec 20, 2012)

_Zack Morris from Saved By The Bell <3_


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^ Yessss! I was watching a cheesey ABC Family holiday movie that he was a love interest in earlier today and I was thinking how he doesn't age and he is looking even CUTER now!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Veruca said:


> Callum Blue


Yes! :boogie


----------



## DiMera (Dec 20, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> ^ Yessss! I was watching a cheesey ABC Family holiday movie that he was a love interest in earlier today and I was thinking how he doesn't age and he is looking even CUTER now!


Hah! Ikr? Mario Lopez aka AC Slater hasn't aged much either! I always thought Zack was cuter though lol :3










I want to watch Saved By The Bell now lmao.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

HustleRose said:


>


YES! Holy moly, I very much second Jesse Eisenberg.

I saw some guy on Conan (I wasn't even watching it, it was just the channel the TV was on I just saw the guy perform out of the corner of my eye), and I had to look him up. I thought he was so very attractive.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Come on girls you know you want Mark Addy


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^ Actually I quite like him :um . :blush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> ^ Actually I quite like him :um . :blush


That is cause you have good taste in men. :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Barette said:


> YES! Holy moly, I very much second Jesse Eisenberg.
> 
> I saw some guy on Conan (I wasn't even watching it, it was just the channel the TV was on I just saw the guy perform out of the corner of my eye), and I had to look him up. I thought he was so very attractive.


It's TVs Jon Dore.

His show was great, but got cancelled after 2 seasons:no

Here is a full episode if you want to watch it


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you! You've just fed my new obsession now.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

tannasg said:


> That is cause you have good taste in men. :yes


:banana


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Zach G here hijacking this thread.









:b


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

for real, tho. Pharrell


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> for real, tho. Pharrell


YES!!!! I've had a crush on him since middle school lol.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> YES!!!! I've had a crush on him since middle school lol.


He has been hot forever. The guy never ages.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Giovanni Ribisi, I just love him even though he's a Scientologist.


















And Jason Segel, who's also awesome.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

DontDoSadness said:


> YES!!!! I've had a crush on him since middle school lol.


I love Pharrell..he doesn't seem as contrived either


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Barette said:


> Giovanni Ribisi, I just love him even though he's a Scientologist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know he was a scientologist! I still love him anyways and he's always been one of my favorite actors. I love Jason too! I think he was so cute in Freaks and Geeks even though his character was kinda creepy lol.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

catcharay said:


> I love Pharrell..he doesn't seem as contrived either


Nope that's why I love him.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> He has been hot forever. The guy never ages.


:yes he even appears to get better with age.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> Jim Morrison. That man had it goin' on. He could light my fire anytime... eh? eh?


YES YES...if I was alive back in the day..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Forget the rest Goodman is the best


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll be honest I always thought John Goodman was pretty cute in his Roseanne days


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Evan Peters...yum.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Evan Peters...yum.


Heck yes!!!!!!!!




























I always thought he was goofy looking but in a cute way but now he's just plain hot :mushy.


----------



## NatashaH (Dec 27, 2012)

Alexander Johansson. He's a swedish male model. Just perfect in my eyes.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

I always thought Matthew Lillard was cute in Scream 
I have no idea what the attraction is, it's just there
more so when he is in motion


----------



## Nightless (Sep 28, 2012)

YES. THIS THREAD. YES.

My share:
Benedict Cumberbatch (actor from Sherlock, The Hobbit)









Nathan Adrian (Olympic swimmer)


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

rdj. classic


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> rdj. classic


Yes!!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Justin Trudeau. If he wins his leadership bid, Canada might have the hottest leader out of all the countries


















Carey Price.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Did you guys know how handsome William Hurt used to be? I liked Broadcast News but didn't think he was all that (god knows why, maybe I was having a moment of psychosis), but I'm watching The Big Chill right now, and I have to say, daaayyuuuumm. I'm gonna watch Broadcast News again today.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This one is former Australian Prime Minister John Howard, calm down ladies he is married. :clap


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Chris Higgins has the most perfectly sculpted abs I've ever seen.










Here's a close-up :teeth


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> Chris Higgins has the most perfectly sculpted abs I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you actually try and look, I'm sure you'll find many more sculpted abs than that ...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

simian4455 said:


> If you actually try and look, I'm sure you'll find many more sculpted abs than that ...


But is his body proportioned? Or has a smile as adorable as Higgins'? Or can look sexy wiping his nose on his shirt? I think not!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Chris Higgins has the most perfectly sculpted abs I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's also a stupendous douche.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> Chris Higgins has the most perfectly sculpted abs I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus christ. I don't even like big muscles but I had a little moment just now.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Jesus christ. I don't even like big muscles but I had a little moment just now.


I think I will never understand females,

lumps on a flat stomach = weak in the knees
lumps on a fat or pudgy guy = ewwww

wtf


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

falling down said:


> I think I will never understand females,
> 
> lumps on a flat stomach = weak in the knees
> lumps on a fat or pudgy guy = ewwww
> ...


I like dem hard lumps

Why do you like fat behind nipples?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I like dem hard lumps
> 
> Why do you like fat behind nipples?


How do you know I do?

game, blouses.


----------



## Peace106 (Dec 8, 2012)

James Franco


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

falling down said:


> How do you know I do?
> 
> game, blouses.


I've seen you compliment womenz over 9 years old so I'm assuming that you approve of boobs and not peens


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I've seen you compliment womenz over 9 years old so I'm assuming that you approve of boobs and not peens


Jessica Simpson? I was only kidding. 
I didn't know I had a file being kept on me.
Even if I like boobs, doesn't mean I dislike fat females outright.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

falling down said:


> Jessica Simpson? I was only kidding.
> I didn't know I had a file being kept on me.
> *Even if I like boobs, doesn't mean I dislike fat females outright.*


That was never my point.

The investigation is ongoing, have a nice day


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

probably offline said:


> That was never my point.
> 
> The investigation is ongoing, have a nice day


Are you saying that I wouldn't like a female that was flat chested? Because that is also false. =)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

falling down said:


> Are you saying that I wouldn't like a female that was flat chested? Because that is also false. =)


No. My point was that there isn't really any logic behind physical attraction. I had a moment with the hard lumps and not with the stupid jock who was carrying them around.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

probably offline said:


> No. My point was that there isn't really any logic behind physical attraction. I had a moment with the hard lumps and not with the stupid jock who was carrying them around.


Oh my comment wasn't really targeted at you specifically sorry, just all females in general. But don't worry dudes are the same if not worse. Wouldn't even really use the word target more just a brain fart.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

falling down said:


> *Oh my comment wasn't really targeted at you specifically sorry, just all females in general*. But don't worry dudes are the same if not worse. Wouldn't even really use the word target more just a brain fart.


Oh yeah I know that. I just wanted to mess.

On topic:

This will always be the cutest guy I've ever seen. Ever since I had a crush on him in Terminator 2 when I was like 11.









(not in a rape-ey way don't worry) ^O^


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^ lol










Peter Dinklage























































Jason Momoa, since I'm on the topic of Game of Thrones. :mushy


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Gabriel Macht. I fell in love with him when I watched Because I Said So. That movie sucked but he made up for it. I also second John Krasinski.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

I appreciate Khal Drogo and Idris Ela.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Mason Raymond.










Aw!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

probably offline said:


> Oh yeah I know that. I just wanted to mess.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> ...


He was good in American History X too, have you seen that?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Am I the only one who notices that almost every guy is white and has a sharp jawline.

Is that the definition of beautiful these days?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> Am I the only one who notices that almost every guy is white and has a sharp jawline.
> 
> Is that the definition of beautiful these days?


One of the guys I posted (Carey Price) is Aboriginal


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> Am I the only one who notices that almost every guy is white and has a sharp jawline.
> 
> Is that the definition of beautiful these days?


I noticed that aswell. I'll post a picture to mix things up.





































(lil) Romeo Miller...I didn't care for him much as a child but he turned out REALLY sexy!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^That's exactly who BlackAndMild on here always reminds me of but I couldn't remember his name! And he's adorable!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^Now that you mention it I see the resemblance!  They are both cuties lol.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

the cheat said:


> He was good in American History X too, have you seen that?


Yeah. I drooled while watching that one too , btw. Edward Norton was pretty dreamy in it, too.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Chris Taylor from Grizzly Bear










Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Posting Henry Cavill.










Cause I wanna use this gif.










Because he does. I think I've wasted a total time of 2 weeks of my life looking at photos of him.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Oh yeah I know that. I just wanted to mess.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> ...


Omg, back when I first saw T 2 when I was kid I was in love with him too..he looked good in Detroit Rock City. All grown up lol.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^^My kid crush was Devon Sawa in Casper, I was like in love, I think he was my first dirty dream when I was little (for some TMI).










He grew up to be pretty smexy, too.










Edit: I hate when I want to reply to someone without quoting, and someone gets in juuuuust before me. Especially when it's a joke post that the thread could do without.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Just ignore those jokers...Maybe we should just come in their girl thread and spam it with ugly stupid pics.

I'm glad AHS is still on ( not really into this season) so I can stare at Evan Peters.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I know right? Especially since the joke of "lol ugly dude photos" has been done like 10x in here. 

It's a tired joke, guys, get with it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

starburst93 said:


> Gabriel Macht. I fell in love with him when I watched Because I Said So. That movie sucked but he made up for it. I also second John Krasinski.


OMG! I just saw him in an episode of Sex and the City and thought he was adorable, and wanted to Google him but forgot. I'm glad his career is doing pretty well too, I always get grandmother-y about my celeb crushes and feel the need to check up on their careers.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

James Deen! You have good taste All to All



AllToAll said:


>


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

That's James Deen? He looks too adorable to be a porn star.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Umm I don't think that is?


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

...


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Starless Sneetch said:


> I seem to have comparatively strange tastes.


It's okay, I do too. :b

I'm back listening to j-rock again. <3 Gackt needs to get in my bed.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Starless Sneetch said:


> I've always found these threads interesting, seeing what is considered "attractive" by the modern public. Thus far I have seen a lot of scruffy, stubbly beards...must be the new thing.
> 
> In the past, I have never contributed to these kinds of things but....what the heck. I'll put in my two cents worth.
> 
> ...


I LOOOOVE Jeff Goldblum. Had a crush on him since 8.

And I like the other guy too, always thought he was attractive.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gotta love Jeff Goldblum Mr 2 meters


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Huzzah! I am glad to know I am not the only one here who likes those two fellows.



Barette said:


> I LOOOOVE Jeff Goldblum. Had a crush on him since 8.


Haha. I have liked him since I first saw one of his movies, which was in a Biology class. We watched "Race for the Double Helix". I nominate it as best class ever, for introducing me to Jeff Goldblum. :teeth

Also, why is it that he seems to get more attractive as he gets older? What sort of dark wizardry is this?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> I'm watching Georgia Rule, and OMG. Garrett Hudland, Garrett Hudland, *GARRETT HUDLAND.* Goddamn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, he is amazing.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm lurking this thread to know what to look like . No but really I want to look like Benedict Cumberbatch







. All I need is a face sculpted like him and an awesome British accent but I'm keeping my glasses, time to go to Britannia. Cool name too, I like him because of Sherlock, but I'm straight I just find him physically appealing.



Nightless said:


> YES. THIS THREAD. YES.
> 
> My share:
> Benedict Cumberbatch (actor from Sherlock, The Hobbit)


I actually look kinda like him, just with glasses, without his accent, straighter hair, and a little bit less attractive.

Edit: Dammit I'm being superficial again, all well.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

This is a Fabrizio Moretti appreciation post. I will admit in the 10 years I've followed The Strokes, together and in solo projects, I've been attracted to all of them. :b

But Fab will always be my favorite. He's a Brazillian/Italian mix.


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> ^ lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, now I've seen it all lol. No guy on here should never say all women find short guys unattractive...


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Am I the only one who notices that almost every guy is white and has a sharp jawline.
> 
> Is that the definition of beautiful these days?


Well strong jawlines and facial structure are physical traits I find attractive.








Can't think of any nonblack and nonwhite celebs


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Am I the only one who notices that almost every guy is white and has a sharp jawline.
> 
> Is that the definition of beautiful these days?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I think Matt Shadows' smile is very adorable.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Thinkerbell said:


> Wow, now I've seen it all lol. No guy on here should never say all women find short guys unattractive...


It's all about the face and personality lol.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Shad "lil Bow Wow" Moss...I thought I was gonna marry him as a kid lol










He was so adorable!



















Michael Pitt...he needs to be back on Boardwalk Empire


----------



## IAMHUMAN (Jan 8, 2013)

hydinthebasmnt said:


> hottest bad boy of the 80s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ian<3<3


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Lin-Manuel Miranda...my Latino puppy dog


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> Michael Pitt...he needs to be back on Boardwalk Empire


Yesssssss please.


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Zayn Malik from 1D is THE cutest guy in existence, hands down. Maybe even cutest human. Everything about his appearance is perfect and flawless.





































:mushy:nw:love2

God bless his parents!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Lensa said:


> Zayn Malik from 1D is THE cutest guy in existence, hands down. Maybe even cutest human. Everything about his appearance is perfect and flawless.
> 
> :mushy:nw:love2
> 
> God bless his parents!


This guy definetly shows up on this thread A LOT lol. He is perfection indeed.
















































Added more pics just cuz :mushy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aces_Shy said:


>


Oh my gosh. He is so sexy. Where has he been all my life?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^ eeheehee :b

























This is CNU (I think it's pronounced 'Shinwoo') from Korean boyband B1A4.
Isn't he dreamy? ^__^


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I wouldn't mind this thread turning into a Zayn Malik spam thread


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


>


Even as a guy, have to admit this guy is hot.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> I wouldn't mind this thread turning into a Zayn Malik spam thread


:evil :high5 someone should make an appreciation thread dedicated to his sculpted good looks.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

joey22099 said:


> Even as a guy, have to admit this guy is hot.


WOW lol now that says a lot...


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> This guy definetly shows up on this thread A LOT lol. He is perfection indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dayum
best looking guy on this thread


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Lensa said:


> :mushy:nw:love2
> 
> God bless his parents!


I like this haircut on women. What is it called so I can find images more easily?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Chris Messina! Google him or just watch The Mindy project. I don't feel like looking up pics.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeremy Sisto, oh my god he was so good looking in May. And in Waitress. And in some ****ty movie with Heather Graham. Basically, I think the man is the hotness.


































Which reminds me that he was in a movie with Viggo Mortensen, who is also the absolute hotness.


----------



## birdlady (Jan 22, 2013)

I love Jensen ackles and hugh dancy


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Barette said:


> Jeremy Sisto, oh my god he was so good looking in May. And in Waitress. And in some ****ty movie with Heather Graham. Basically, I think the man is the hotness. I swear, a man with dark curly hair just sends me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes I love his look in May! And he's the reason why I watch Clueless so much. Viggo is gorgeous as well. I drool over him every time I watch Lord of the Rings movies.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

birdlady said:


> I love Jensen ackles and hugh dancy


Love me some Hugh!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

this just surfaced on my tumblr dash


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Armie Hammer. He makes me swoon. So impossibly attractive.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Layne Staley of Alice in Chains!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Tron guy ofcourse


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

lzzy said:


> Tron guy ofcourse


Hahahaha!~


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Barette said:


> Armie Hammer. He makes me swoon. So impossibly attractive.


Yesyesyesyesyes!!!! I really wanted him to be Finnick in the new Hunger Games movie.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

DappleGrey said:


> Layne Staley of Alice in Chains!


Why did I think that was Matthew Mcconaughey? :|


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Marilyn Manson. Yup...he's adorable.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> Yesyesyesyesyes!!!! I really wanted him to be Finnick in the new Hunger Games movie.


Aww he's not playing Finnick? I've no reason to see the film then.

I seriously may be in love. Like, this is for real you guys. I may watch everything he's ever been in this weekend, just so we have something to talk about when he finds me hiding under his bed.


























































*OH DEAR LORD*


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

One more Armie Hammer










OMG I'm gonna die. SO GORGEOUS.

I'm not obsessed, I swear.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I love that Barrette is like this thread's resident. This thread always needs to regularly be added with cuties. It's my favorite thing on SAS.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine too. I sometimes creep myself out for how much I post in here, but I don't even care. I feel sad when this thread is neglected.

Plus, c'mon, I just have such great taste in men.

Edit: I just went back through this thread, I have posted a lot! I feel like a creeper but hey, creeper's gotta creep.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Barette said:


> Mine too. I sometimes creep myself out for how much I post in here, but I don't even care. I feel sad when this thread is neglected.
> 
> Plus, c'mon, I just have such great taste in men.
> 
> Edit: I just went back through this thread, I have posted a lot! I feel like a creeper but hey, creeper's gotta creep.


Keep posting on this thread it always makes my day a little bit better :b. We seem to have the same taste in guys lol.

BTW, Armie Hammer is really good in the Social Network and he plays an identical twin so he's in it twice as much :banana. The movie bored me a bit but Andrew and Armie made it easy to watch :mushy.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Andrew VanWyngarden 





























Chris Messina:


----------



## Chris Is Alive (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

When I watch young Bill Murray movies I wanna do stuff to him. Eh, I wanna do stuff to him at any age. The man is just made of awesomeness. I love the man.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> Keep posting on this thread it always makes my day a little bit better :b. We seem to have the same taste in guys lol.
> 
> BTW, Armie Hammer is really good in the Social Network and he plays an identical twin so he's in it twice as much :banana. The movie bored me a bit but Andrew and Armie made it easy to watch :mushy.


Haha, we really do have the same (amazing) taste.

I need to watch it. The only thing better than Armie Hammer is _two_ Armie Hammers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

R.I.P Geoffrey Hughes


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

tannasg said:


> R.I.P Geoffrey Hughes


The fact that he's dead just makes him so much hotter. Thanks for your wonderful addition to this thread. 

@Chris Is Alive - My, what a large male chicken.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

James Deen aka Bryan.....yeah shut uppp..


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

uhm this will be a bit off, but korean boys are cute as hell, even that they look a bit young


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Jonsi. Cute looking, cute personality, and all time favorite artist in the history of forever.


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

meganmila said:


> James Deen aka Bryan.....yeah shut uppp..


oh my god, he's cute as hell


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've always found Bon Iver (Justin Vernon) to be super hot. However hipster his music may have become, I still truly do dig his new combover and I'm not ashamed to admit it. I've found I'm really attracted to guys look as though they smell a bit musty.


























































He's so freakin' cute.


----------



## SandyInfinity (Feb 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Oh yeah I know that. I just wanted to mess.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> ...


same


----------



## SandyInfinity (Feb 7, 2013)

i used to think he was cute (only in that movie) i guess because of his tuxedo, cant remember my age i think i was about 9
anthony higgins


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I've always found Jeremy Irons to be very sexy...accent and all :mushy


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

When you wish you hadn't heard someone speak:






(your face is still perfect, though)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hugh Dancy.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Yes...I agree with that. He was really good looking in Hysteria hah.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm too lazy to post a picture, but I have a secret crush on Anderson Cooper, gay or not!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

meganmila said:


> ^ Yes...I agree with that. He was really good looking in Hysteria hah.


Hmm, haven't seen that. But the Wikipedia summary makes it sound different in an amusing way, lol.



Implicate said:


> I'm too lazy to post a picture, but I have a secret crush on Anderson Cooper, gay or not!


Oooh, good choice. He's a cool dude. Allow me:


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

I hope this isn't too big 
William levy!


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cilian Murphy. He's a creepy kind of good-looking, like I find him very good-looking but at the same time I'd be apprehensive to open his freezer. Which just kinda adds to the attractiveness.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ I agree. I think he is sexy when playing a bad guy lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh definitely, he was hot in Red Eye.

Also: Jesse Eisenberg. He is just so cute.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

So sexy in Red Eye.

I like Micheal Cera better for some reason.

Also, ladies what about Tom Hardy?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oooh Tom Hardy, he is so good looking, he got naked a bunch in Bronson which was nice.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Michael Fassbender (because I just watched Shame) would bromance.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

totally prefer him in warm bodies though. He looks so nerdy and adorable in that movie. totally reminds me of an ex.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^I can't help but picture him as Marcus from about a boy every time I see him nowadays.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> I've always found Bon Iver (Justin Vernon) to be super hot. However hipster his music may have become, I still truly do dig his new combover and I'm not ashamed to admit it. I've found I'm really attracted to guys look as though they smell a bit musty.





Barette said:


> Cilian Murphy. He's a creepy kind of good-looking, like I find him very good-looking but at the same time I'd be apprehensive to open his freezer. Which just kinda adds to the attractiveness.


haha I love your descriptions


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Elad said:


> Michael Fassbender (because I just watched Shame) would bromance.


Hell yes! Perfection


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

TheTraveler said:


> totally prefer him in warm bodies though. He looks so nerdy and adorable in that movie. totally reminds me of an ex.


Heck yeah! Tony Stonem ftw!!!!!!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> ^I can't help but picture him as Marcus from about a boy every time I see him nowadays.


lol Nick was such an awkward looking kid  I didn't realize that was him for a while.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Barette said:


> Cilian Murphy. He's a creepy kind of good-looking, like I find him very good-looking but at the same time I'd be apprehensive to open his freezer. Which just kinda adds to the attractiveness.


I've always felt the same way!  the Irish accent also helps :mushy


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> ^I can't help but picture him as Marcus from about a boy every time I see him nowadays.


Aww! Love that movie!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

avionette said:


> james spader. oh my gosh. <3


Ooooh yeeees, especially in Secretary. When I saw that I was shocked at his former hotness since all I'd seen him in before that was Boston Legal, where he was bloated and sporting that lesbian haircut.

Also: I've always found Josh Brolin to be so handsome, until I saw what his father looked like. Oh gosh, so good looking. Even in his 50s+


















(I usually stop finding men attractive once they become eligible for social security, but damn that's a suave looking grandpa)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I have an odd fascination with Adam Driver


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

David Guintoli from some show I don't even watch ! Oh my :clap


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've always found Ulysses S. Grant to be cute. Plus he fought for the North, so it's also politically correct.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Morrissey.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Ron Jeremy, obviously...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I saw the commercial for Stoker (which I want to see super badly) and that one guy in it is super cute.

Matthew Goode, is apparently his name. My mind's kinda blown cause I've seen a ton of what he's in and crushed on him every time, despite not realizing it's the same guy.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

For some weird reason, I find Pitbull to be so attractive. I don't think he's a good looking man, and yet I find him so attractive.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The guy from Slumdog Millionaire :O


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm the cutest guy.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a dilf-crush on David Lynch



















including all of his sassy hairdos


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

http://favim.com/orig/201107/07/beautiful-blue-eyes-boy-celebrity-cute-man-Favim.com-97582.jpg


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Adam Driver, that guy from Girls. I really love his body, he makes me want to become a sex offender so I can offend it sexually. The more and more I watch the show the hotter and hotter he becomes.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
I couldn't agree more about Adam Driver. Also, that last scene, in the last episode, was so ****ing romantic.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha, I'm sorry but that last scene in the last epi of Girls was so cheesy I laughed. 

But yeah, Adam is cute.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> Heck yeah! Tony Stonem ftw!!!!!!


omg ever since i watched warm bodies i am in love with this guy :33


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Mediocre music, but what a face... Mike Posner.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Mario Maurer. Asains = awsome ^_^


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

*Chaz Bono*


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Barette said:


> Adam Driver, that guy from Girls. I really love his body, he makes me want to become a sex offender so I can offend it sexually. The more and more I watch the show the hotter and hotter he becomes.


im practically his twin, we should get married asap


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

greenee said:


> omg ever since i watched warm bodies i am in love with this guy :33


I still gotta see that  glad to see him getting more movie exposure! You should watch season 1 and 2 of Skins...he's half naked often.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Queen of Spades said:


> The guy from Slumdog Millionaire :O


Woohoo another skins actor! Dev is such a cutie ^_^


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

probably offline said:


> ^
> I couldn't agree more about Adam Driver. Also, that last scene, in the last episode, was so ****ing romantic.
> 
> Also, this guy is so cute(he looks like a cartoon alien):


Who is that? His eyes are stunning!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Going to spam this thread with some pictures of Ed Sheeran since I just met him.


























My crush on him feels a bit more real now ..or more creepier not sure which one...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> Who is that? His eyes are stunning!


I don't remember. It's just some random guy I saw on tumblr.


----------



## depressedkat (Dec 10, 2012)

Health Ledger, too bad he died on my 18th birthday. I found him especially sexy as the joker








Im surprised Channing Tatum hasn't been mentioned








Jake Gyllenhaal... I've loved him since Donnie Darko


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^ hell ****ing yes! Been a Gyllenhaalic since high school.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Gaspard Uliell


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

im dissapointed in the lack of limmy in this thread


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Woah u girls are such haters! here u go limmy! lolol XD (by a guy tho sowwy) ^_^ 


Limmy said:


>


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Woah u girls are such haters! here u go limmy! lolol XD (by a guy tho sowwy) ^_^


ill take it! xD that made my day


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Victini said:


>


Wow... yes. Me like.

I generally don't like blonds or uber pretty boys, but... omg, this kid has sexy face 24/7.
Austin Butler


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I generally don't like blonds or uber pretty boys, but... omg, this kid has sexy face 24/7.
> Austin Butler


Oh my God yes! I don't like that type either but he gets sexier and sexier the older he gets.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I love this thread, you ladies have good taste. ^








Nikolaj Coster-Waldau, which I can't pronounce, so I've named him Oh Wow. XD


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^ the king slayer is very cute ^_^


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Aziz Ansari








Donald Glover


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Anthony Davis


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> Aziz Ansari
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Choices !

I still have a man crush on Cesc Fabregas, even though he 'broke my heart' a few years back :'-(


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


He got beefy.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> He got beefy.


Mhm. Beefy is yummy.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

extremly said:


>


Hawt.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

From the Drama: You're beautiful. actor - Jang Keun-suk

The formal look









annoyed









And the most genuine smile <3


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

mmmmmhhhmmmm~
fine specimen there :3


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Young David Bowie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Young David Bowie


He looks like a poof.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

tannasg said:


> He looks like a poof.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

probably offline said:


> Young David Bowie


Oh good lord yes.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

James Dean:








Sendhil Ramamurthy:


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Francisco Lachowski:


Coração do Meu Brasil!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

annonymouse said:


> From the Drama: You're beautiful. actor - Jang Keun-suk
> 
> The formal look
> 
> ...


yay asians =3 lol


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> yay asians =3 lol


LOL are you by chance an Otaku?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

annonymouse said:


> LOL are you by chance an Otaku?


I had to google it to see what it was so probably not haha xD I do like Anime tho ^_^ 
But I just love asians ^_^ their so awsome an cute lol xD


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

yeh i'm envious of their smooth skin <3


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

He's not really my type but I thought of this thread when I saw it. One of my Brazilian friends on facebook posted it. They said something like: David Beckham is promoting this watch. How do like this watch, ladies?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> He's not really my type but I thought of this thread when I saw it. One of my Brazilian friends on facebook posted it. They said something like: David Beckham is promoting this watch. How do like this watch, ladies?


it's so...round...


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

I bet you ladies are fapping furiously as you go through this thread.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

this guy from the grocery store.. idk his name


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

monotonous said:


> this guy from the grocery store.. idk his name


Omg thats heroes 3 of might and magic avatar! best game ever! XD

Edit: Ops dont wna derail the thread so I'll find some cute guy to post a pic of lol >: D


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

10/10 imo.



















komorikun said:


> He's not really my type but I thought of this thread when I saw it. One of my Brazilian friends on facebook posted it. They said something like: David Beckham is promoting this watch. How do like this watch, ladies?


Ahahahahahaha


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Omg thats heroes 3 of might and magic avatar! best game ever! XD
> 
> Edit: Ops dont wna derail the thread so I'll find some cute guy to post a pic of lol >: D


He looks like that guy from Skins (1st season)...or is he?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

cute guys on the loo part 1/1


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ashli116 said:


> He looks like that guy from Skins (1st season)...or is he?


Oh yeah I remember him lol  no I dont think its him tho but im not sure lol


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Everyone's taste is so different. Here's my men...

David Beckham 









Alex Gaskarth


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

probably offline said:


> cute guys on the loo part 1/1


Ewwwwwww.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

thekloWN said:


> Ewwwwwww.


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

Saleh abdel Nabi

*drool* :love


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

so dreamy!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Timothy Olyphant.



It's weird when I saw him in like the girl next door I wasn't attracted to him then in Justified OMG!!!!! I love him now.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Soooooooo Hawt


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

^ you butt


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

slytherin said:


> ^ you butt


I'd take some pictures of it for you, but i don't want 2 seem too easy *giggles*


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

Limmy said:


> Soooooooo Hawt


I just vomited. Who the hell is that?
Lol jk.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are going to post your pic in this thread, please take a revealing pic (at least shirtless) of yourself.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jensen Ackles 









Guy from the Fiber One 90-Calorie Brownie commercial


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

Nooo. Is that you Ravens?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryukil said:


> Nooo. Is that you Ravens?


Yeah. When I was 16 or 17


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

ravens said:


> Yeah. When I was 16 or 17


Lol, nice shirtless pic.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryukil said:


> Lol, nice shirtless pic.


I wouldn't want to show a shirtless pic now.


----------



## yimmL (Apr 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> If you are going to post your pic in this thread, please take a revealing pic (at least shirtless) of yourself.


Limmy 2.0 accepts


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










had 2 tastefully cover up, didnt want 2 appear like a wh*re


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Polar Ice? You got to be Canadian.


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

This is going to turn into "post a pic of yourself thread."


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this is the man of my dreams. Or Danny Castellano...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the man of my dreams. Or Danny Castellano...


I have already posted him already.  But yes I agree. Why can't he be my doctor.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

If only, if only.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I have already posted him already.  But yes I agree. Why can't he be my doctor.


I didn't see your pic! But there can never be enough Chris Messina in this thread.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

yimmL said:


> Limmy 2.0 accepts
> 
> 
> __
> ...


background looks like the halls of residence at my old uni, do all uni accommodation look the same everywhere or something lol?


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Tanya1 said:


> background looks like the halls of residence at my old uni, do all uni accommodation look the same everywhere or something lol?


 lol guess so! ive kinda noticed that as well, everywhere looks the exact same!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Rwaar most awsome actor E V E R lol ^_^


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Rwaar most awsome actor E V E R lol ^_^


WHY MUST THE RUM BE GONE!?!?!? :eek


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Almost didn't notice that there were words in this picture


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Jonas Hassen Khemiri(Swedish writer)


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

Estillum said:


>


This guy makes me question my heterosexuality. Rawr


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Jonas Hassen Khemiri(Swedish writer)


the last pic makes him look like russel brand a bit xD


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

annonymouse said:


> the last pic makes him look like russel brand a bit xD


LOL russel brand is awsome (but weird) :lol

@Limmy lemme show u how its done. >: D








First person to kiss me gets the booger!! woo


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

AllToAll said:


>


Yay, I am glad to see some Mark Ruffalo in here! :clap


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Young David Bowie


David Bowie is amazing.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I'm cuter than all of these guys, just saying.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

After myself, I would pick Chad and Jared:heart:blank


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Yummy ofcourse my bf is the hottest but these come pretty close:b


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

HardRock said:


> #TeamLimmy


thats the spirit! xD


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I need to start watching Game of Thrones


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

cypher said:


> I saw him IRL last fall. Very handsome


Thats so cool! I envy you lol~ very handsome indeed


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> David Bowie is amazing.


Good one! I was in love with him in Labyrinth!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Gerard Butler


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It's really a shame he doesn't have that tacky neck tattoo IRL.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> It's really a shame he doesn't have that tacky neck tattoo IRL.


d'aaawwww i like the smile ^-^
<3


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> You can - someone always posts too much T&A.


Yet the shirtless pics of men in here seem endless.

Maybe if women were allowed to be topless in public, this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> It's really a shame he doesn't have that tacky neck tattoo IRL.


My heart is melting D:


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

annonymouse said:


> My heart is melting D:


I feel ya. His name is Matthew McNulty. If you haven't see the show Misfits, do it nowww.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Jack White...the things I would do to that man...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

James Franco as James Dean(when two beautiful things merge into one)


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Jackson Rathbone










Billie Joe Armstrong










Abel Tesfye (The Weeknd)

I'd let them all impregnate me.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Fenren said:


> After myself, I would pick Chad and Jared:heart:blank


Nice choices.  I miss Jared's rooster mohawk though.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Status, you guys! Status!!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

that body


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Bob Marley was pretty cute (r.i.p)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot D:
your second choice ticks all my boxes too.... :3


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

probably offline said:


> James Franco as James Dean(when two beautiful things merge into one)


:yes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't post any other guy in one of these threads now that I've stumbled across this man below. He takes the cake.










like seriously is this serious

>> I could look at this all day. It's not even human...


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Bob Marley was pretty cute (r.i.p)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Theres just something about a guy with a couple screws loose...

Also:










Eli Roth. Yum


----------



## marumaru (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

(^ had to be done)
as for a guy that looks like a guy:


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=SGz3xtJhCJxkVM&tbnid=OzbgAqgDaBoaLM:&ved=0CAgQjRwwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffavim.com%2Fimage%2F419106%2F&ei=f42JUe3JL5CY1AXhnYCYCA&psig=AFQjCNEJLnme_PyQqxVYW_P1QHi9KjIhuA&ust=1368055551866870


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

hands, jaw, lips, shirt, glasses /swoon


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Richard Ashcroft.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

probably offline said:


> hands, jaw, lips, shirt, glasses /swoon


An interesting taste in men I have to say - the guy above looks a bit like a gangly Joseph Gordon Levitt (no offence intended of course !)


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## bitoqueen (Feb 18, 2011)

HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOTHOTHOTHOTHOTOHTOTHOTHOTHOTHTHOTHADKFJDOAJFKDAFD;AFKD

Literally the one person I'd be willing to have sex with on the spot. :X

:/:rollkksss no more fangasms byes

:boogie


----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)

calichick said:


> I can't post any other guy in one of these threads now that I've stumbled across this man below. He takes the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god.
Oh god.
edfgtrfedfgrtrerfgyhbegwgrwbgtrfghnbhgfre


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

monotonous said:


> that body


Mmm, so sexy. Rawr. 8)


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Morgue.























The sexist freak alive....


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Davey


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AllToAll said:


>


Oh my god, is that the kid who played Billy Elliot? Dreamy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No idea who this is but yeah:


Liv Tyler?:b


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

actor/singer james maslow


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Oh my god, is that the kid who played Billy Elliot? Dreamy.


Yeah it is!!! He was in Jumper too


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Why am I here?


----------



## marshel (May 20, 2013)

Why do I even post here...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Liv Tyler?:b


Hah, there is some resemblance there yeah, I didn't notice before..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Blixa Bargeld. I can't decide whether he's seriously ugly or seriously attractive... his looks are just mesmerizing.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

tannasg said:


>


you have good _taste_


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Remember David Archululieta or however you spell it from American Idol? And how we all fell in love with his dimples and dull voice but by god - dimples. I mean, he looks like an actual puppy. 'Tis ridiculous. Oh I just realised he doesn't have dimples. Can't be bothered to rearrange this preface. I want dimples so bad :/


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

http://deshommesetdeschatons.tumblr.com/


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Blixa Bargeld. I can't decide whether he's seriously ugly or seriously attractive... his looks are just mesmerizing.


He's attractive. I can't believe I haven't posted him here yet.

edit:

Komorikun, that's just perfect.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

probably offline said:


> He's attractive. I can't believe I haven't posted him here yet.


Yeah, I guess other factors in his favour are that he's German and has a lovely voice.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

More Blixa Bargeld


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Jason Patric..


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Damon Albarn.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No idea who this is but yeah:


His Hotness Michael Tintiuc.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Asian POWAAAA


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Not cute, but handsome.

Pablo Daniel Osvaldo, came across him as I was looking up another player. Reminds me of a younger, better looking Jason Momoa.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It is Blixa Bargeld time again.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Colin morgan baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Can he please just marry me?


----------



## NJada (May 30, 2013)

I think I have a thing for Jewish guys or something 








And adorable androgynous guys.








Mesmerizing


----------



## Dulcinera (Jul 23, 2010)

1


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Amphoteric said:


> Damon Albarn.


Ooh. Me like.









Andrew Wyatt


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Henry Cavill


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Paul Banks-INTERPOL

SO DREAMY


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

monotonous said:


>


marky mark!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Colin morgan baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


why not limmy?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Limmy said:


> why not limmy?











what an attractive young gentleman


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Steven Yeun from The Walking Dead. That face is just adorable! ^_^


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Limmy said:


> what an attractive young gentleman


I approve :teeth










(yes homer simpson)


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

probably offline said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had such a crush on him when I was 15  (ha showing my age here)


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Adam Garcia


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

BrookeHannigan said:


> Yummy ofcourse my bf is the hottest but these come pretty close:b


hahah funny seeing this when I just posted Adam Garcia myself


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Blixa Bargeld yet again!













































(Blixa with Nick Cave)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## buckwheatloaf (Jun 21, 2013)

justanotherbird said:


> Paul Banks-INTERPOL
> 
> SO DREAMY


AHDSHDHSIEDHSKDSDJSKDSJDKS *convulses*


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I believe Christian Bale in his 20s- early 30s is the most handsome guy I've ever seen.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

justanotherbird said:


> Paul Banks-INTERPOL
> 
> SO DREAMY


it has been too long since I last saw this picture :mushy


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

this is a guy i know
enjoy ladies


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe not *the* cutest, but cute nonetheless


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

MysteriousH said:


> Michael Ealy:heart


Good choice, He's wonderful. I especially enjoyed him as Dominic in Think Like a Man


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BlueBerryKiss19 (Jun 14, 2013)

This guy is pretty cute.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Blixa Bargeld


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Max


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I finally found the perfect nose I want!









But thought i'd post here anyway lol hes a 25 year old South Korean singer called Nichkhun Horvejkul lol.


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> Good choice, He's wonderful. I especially enjoyed him as Dominic in Think Like a Man


Haha, I know me too! Every time I see him I just melt :mushy


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

Doubt anyone here knows him but: http://www.aceshowbiz.com/images/wennpic/prince-royce-13th-annual-latin-grammy-awards-02.jpg


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

(Ben Schwartz is a dream and this picture is like ALL THE GOOD THINGS ROLLED INTO ONE.)











Amphoteric said:


> Damon Albarn.


Totally adorable + relevant:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Damon Albarn.


It's creepy how much he looks like my ex in this gif


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Blixa Bargeld, part 937


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I hate when you can just look at a man and tell if he's a douche or not.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I hate when you can just look at a man and tell if he's a douche or not.


Well what do you expect from a poser?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Well what do you expect from a poser?


I don't know but he's hot as hell


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I don't know but he's hot as hell


Well its a good job you can't touch him otherwise you would end up with burnt fingers. :b


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Well its a good job you can't touch him otherwise you would end up with burnt fingers. :b


soooooooooooo hot

Why can't all men look like this? not fair


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

calichick said:


> soooooooooooo hot
> 
> Why can't all men look like this? not fair


thank god they don't


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Some women here have strange tastes :/










He is a god. Literally (it is a statue of Apollo)


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

probably offline said:


>


:yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

calichick said:


> soooooooooooo hot
> 
> Why can't all men look like this? not fair


Dang, your standards are too high. :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Dang, your standards are too high. :lol


You can do anyone you set your mind to.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> You can do anyone you set your mind to.


Spoken like a true lady. :no


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Spoken like a true lady. :no


U mad?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> U mad?


I'm quite sane darling, how about you ?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No idea who this is but yeah:


Wow.. so I know this post is old. But that is one _very_ nice looking male. Lol.

Hm.. right now Id have to say I find Norman Reedus most attractive at the moment. I love the character he plays. So that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Wow.. so I know this post is old. But that is one _very_ nice looking male. Lol.
> 
> Hm.. right now Id have to say I find Norman Reedus most attractive at the moment. I love the character he plays. So that has a lot to do with it.


He looks very feminine to me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> I'm quite sane darling, how about you ?


Better now that I found my future husband


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

tannasg said:


> He looks very feminine to me.


Eh, maybe a little. But not that much imo. He looks rougher than your average pretty boy model.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Possibly the sexiest man I have ever seen, especially after the latest episode of True Blood, DAYUM.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Kevin Pereira.










The only reason I watched G4 near the end.


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

Can't help loving this! _*Two *_adorable guys in one pic! :eyes


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Ben Thornewill, easily. Even better in person.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

HitGirl said:


> Kevin Pereira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Wow.. so I know this post is old. But that is one _very_ nice looking male. Lol.


He looks like Liv Tyler or a guy version of her



> Hm.. right now Id have to say I find Norman Reedus most attractive at the moment. I love the character he plays. So that has a lot to do with it.


word


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

French guys get to me. :heart


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*matthew-goode*



















*guy berryman*


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I-I just enjoy browsing this thread so much.

IDK who any of these guys are. They just have beautiful beards.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tannasg said:


> He looks very feminine to me.


Quite a few of the guys I've found attractive have been described as feminine, I think in this case he is a little but not overly compared to some.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice drawing of Patroclus:


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

And a bit:










:sigh


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Blixa


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Enfield would have been proud...


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

trisquel said:


> Enfield would have been proud...


Haha sexy :b


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

probably offline said:


>


:heart Freckles


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> :heart Freckles


Me too ;_;


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Paul Walker <3










(No ****) :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I still miss him. :cry Don't know if I should be posting this without his permission. I'm bad. :3 *sigh* :sigh I'll probably delete it soon. >_>


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Des Esseintes (Jul 22, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Blixa


No way no way no way - Blixa Bargeld! Einsturzende Neubauten's one of the greatest bands ever. I'm not gay or anything but I mean if he approached me then I would definitely definitely become gay for him...I wish I was his color lol


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Des Esseintes said:


> No way no way no way - Blixa Bargeld! Einsturzende Neubauten's one of the greatest bands ever. I'm not gay or anything but I mean if he approached me then I would definitely definitely become gay for him...I wish I was his color lol


More Blixa! Just for you


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

The definition of cute has changed.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

HappyFriday said:


> The definition of cute has changed.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

probably offline said:


> *If you remove the silly clothes and make him older, this is exactly my ideal of beauty.* And the most annoying part is that he looks like someone I can't get over. The blonde hair, the pale skin, the deep set eyes, the dark circles/eye bags(like he hasn't slept for months with a vacant stare), the moles, the nose, the mouth. I don't know if this is so beautiful to me because I was in love with "it". But yeah, this is basically what I try to explain if someone asks what my type is. Not everyone's cup a tae.


hey, i look like that! almost...


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


*Gasps*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Noll said:


> hey, i look like that! almost...


You... kinda do, actually. At least like, the upper half of the face ö_ö

does this mean that I'm in love with my son?


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Tom Hiddleston










and Jaehyo from Block B


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Raphael200 said:


>


Yesss! I love his face. He has such a great nose.

Uuuugh, I love this thread. I could spend a long time looking through this thread.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

DAT FACE!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Amphoteric said:


>


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Elad said:


>


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I want to be a hairdresser of those 2 and couple of others.. :heart:heart:heart


----------



## Kirsty1987 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yusuke Yamamoto


Seto Koji


^_^


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Give a hairhug to me :heart:heart:heart


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I want to spend nom my hair day with him


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> If you remove the silly clothes and make him older, this is exactly my ideal of beauty. And the most annoying part is that he looks like someone I can't get over. *The blonde hair, the pale skin, the deep set eyes, the dark circles/eye bags(like he hasn't slept for months with a vacant stare), the moles,* the nose, the mouth. I don't know if this is so beautiful to me because I was in love with "it". But yeah, this is basically what I try to explain if someone asks what my type is. Not everyone's cup a tae.





Noll said:


> hey, i look like that! almost...


Haha me too! Especially the "not having slept for months" bit 

Hey probably offline,










(See Noll, I told you!  )


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Give a hairhug to me :heart:heart:heart





















They kinda look alike to me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Haha me too! Especially the "not having slept for months" bit
> 
> Hey probably offline,
> 
> ...












you didn't bold nose and mouth though, so idk if I'm buying


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> you didn't bold nose and mouth though, so idk if I'm buying


Awww! Curse my inadequate bolding skills! :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


>


Mind reader! I was just thinking about this one last night. Normal people scare me. You know he's back in the fall.... So is Taissa.... It'll be AHS: Coven...


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

The new tutor guy that drives me to the main tutor centre for my classes. 
Every tursday I suffer in silence.
He's so beautiful..


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> *If you remove the silly clothes and make him older, this is exactly my ideal of beauty.* And the most annoying part is that he looks like someone I can't get over. The blonde hair, the pale skin, the deep set eyes, the dark circles/eye bags(like he hasn't slept for months with a vacant stare), the moles, the nose, the mouth. I don't know if this is so beautiful to me because I was in love with "it". But yeah, this is basically what I try to explain if someone asks what my type is. Not everyone's cup a tae.


 He looks like Macaulay Culkin. I tend to like pale guys, too. But, meh... I'm flexible. ;P What you said made sense--I think a longtime crush could really affect who we feel attracted to.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

was googling a room with a view and I found this

















;__;


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

Mike He


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


>


It looks as though he is about to murder someone.


----------



## Versus (Jul 25, 2013)

_Richie Sambora._ Ain't he cute?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/86972081/Johnny+Marr+tumblr_m6ub4aOiTL1qf7q88o1_500.jpg
http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/500/85304687/Johnny+Marr+tumblr_mfjwgg2Gb71qb3ljro1_128.jpg
http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/85304677/Johnny+Marr+tumblr_mfd0arVtsp1rfupc2o1_400.jpg

Johnny Marr used to be such a handsome fellow. i feel a little bisexual right now.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

HappyFriday said:


> It looks as though he is about to murder someone.


I seem to be drawn to troubled guys, haha.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

HappyFriday said:


> It looks as though he is about to murder someone.


He has (at least in the show where this pic was taken from).

Jimmy Fallon.... he truly is the perfect man, regardless of his poor interview skills. :heart


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

llodell88 said:


> Mike He


I used to love him, back when I was obsessed with Asian stuff haha.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

His smile is cute. :/


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Makes me wonder if being bisexual would be fun. even though he looks a bit like me...


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol you find yourself cute. XD


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

happyfriday said:


> lol you find yourself cute. Xd


shhhhhh


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Do they have to be real guys


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You can't be cutting that hair!


I am talking about brushing and other natural treatments :b


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

HappyFriday said:


> Lol you find yourself cute. XD


There is a study which says that most of the males want a wife which is look a like for them. Narcissism much?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I seem to be drawn to troubled guys, haha.


 hhmmm, yeah, sometimes, me too. :/


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


>


OK


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Nanami said:


> Jaehyo from Block B


Holy hell that exists
WOWW


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

HappyFriday said:


> That's not healthy. :sus


 hmmm... i don't know... peanut butter has some nutritional value, protein... licking it off a blow-up doll? maybe not everyone's ideal mode of ingesting it... but... hey... who am i to judge? lol :evil


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, as of right now it's between:

*Ville Valo*









*Manuel Escamilla jr*









*Ian Somerhalder*









:heart :heart :heart :heart :heart


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

musiclover55 said:


> *Ian Somerhalder*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO MUCH YES. This guy is gorgeous.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

musiclover55 said:


> *Ville Valo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i'm right there with ya on this one.:heart


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry, this pic is enormous. A smaller one doesn't seem to exist anywhere on the internet.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, so now, I'm just obsessing...lol


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> Yeah, so now, I'm just obsessing...lol


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian Bale and Joseph Gordon-Levitt.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

this one...
I actually met him and took this picture. He is so cute! I was super awkward and took a bunch of blurry photos at the beginning. Thankfully, we was patient and cool with us.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I heart Russians


 do you know who Gleb Svchenko is, then? Russian guy and newest professional dancer on "Dancing with the Stars."


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I heart Russians
> 
> I want to be a creepy photographer and take 300 pictures of this flawless being


Take it easy there, Terry Richardson.


Although I can totally relate with the second guy.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> do you know who Gleb Svchenko is, then? Russian guy and newest professional dancer on "Dancing with the Stars."


I have never seen that show :<



AllToAll said:


> Take it easy there, Terry Richardson.
> 
> 
> Although I can totally relate with the second guy.


Hahaha. I'd be so much better than Terry. Gosh!

(actuallyIwouldprobablybecomethesleazyfemaleversionofterrywhoamIkidding)

The second guy is the same guy.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^Then I'm an even bigger perv who enjoyed the shirtless pic more. :blush


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^It must be...




Also, he looks so different in every picture!


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

Now this is a thread I can get behind.

The Cutest Girl thread was kinda depressing.

I can't choose just one guy.

Here's a favorite though:










From the set of Hesher. He was ****ing brilliant in that movie.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

If they are rather on the chubby side and with beards and all, I am in 

David Denman, I find him really, really cute. Some pics here.

Jason Segel, this guy is quite a good actor, funny character and has the teddy bear vibe I love.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Michelle Phan's (youtube beauty guru) boyfriend, Dominique Capraro (seems like such a nice BF too)! He's not really my type, but still made me say "damn gurl..." :lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Pacotaco said:


> Now this is a thread I can get behind. I can't choose just one guy.


 Agreed. And agreed. And agreed re: Joseph Gordon-Leavitt, but I'm not so sure about him in that pic... Though, it's a funny tattoo.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Persephone: Great Daria avatar. And Zachary... so funny and charming...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paul Newman


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Siloh Fernandez


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

^Looks very good. I have seen one who looks even better, but it would be hard to trace the pic.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

the guy from le grand voyage


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Mersault said:


> ^Looks very good. I have seen one who looks even better, but it would be hard to trace the pic.


That's a bloke? :blank


----------



## Crazydave (Aug 8, 2013)

Aham....





Myself


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I found him attractive... But then I watched an interview ages ago and his personality and how he came across didn't really work for me. :stu


Haven't read anything on him or heard him talk. Sad that he seems to have a bad personality then. :no


----------



## keyth (Aug 10, 2013)

Phalene said:


> If they are rather on the chubby side and with beards and all, I am in
> 
> David Denman, I find him really, really cute. Some pics here.
> 
> Jason Segel, this guy is quite a good actor, funny character and has the teddy bear vibe I love.


How I Met Your Mother:yes


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

Mersault said:


> ^Looks very good. I have seen one who looks even better, but it would be hard to trace the pic.


is this really a male?
and why the hell girls like him????:sus


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Most (almost all) male models i found on Google look really moronic in my view...

A very few do look GREAT though, for example:










I suspect this is a bit photoshopped, it is his best pic i could find, the other pics of him are still of a very beautiful man, but this one is finer in my view 

Just found this model too:










Their faces are not (i guess) "perfect", but obviously they look amazing anyway.  I am influenced by Japanese anime presenting such forms i suspect...


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I get feels every time.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Not the hottest but go to 1:00.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nickhun from 2pm (a Kpop group) ^_^


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I don't usually like blonde guys, but Garrett Hedlund is ridiculously handsome.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

♥u♥


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> (i don't like his hair)


Beautiful eyes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Chad from Tucker & Dale Vs. Evil (Jesse Moss)


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Atsushi Sakurai from Buck-Tick :heart :nw


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Mario Maurer









Dylan O'brien


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Simon Helberg


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

god, he's so cute. :blush


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I'm posting this for his hand


Before I came to SAS, I wasn't aware that girls had a thing for guy's hands. SAS has taught me something


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> god, he's so cute. :blush


:shock:yes


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I'm posting this for his hand


 :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> god, he's so cute. :blush


HELLO. ooooo he's cute. opcorn I can't be on this thread anymore. *Leaves slowly* :tiptoe *still staring at picture* :tiptoe


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

yukikodunkzone said:


> god, he's so cute. :blush


:love2 Who is that?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Charmander said:


> :love2 Who is that?


I have no idea. Found this image on my tumblr. There's more of him too.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> god, he's so cute. :blush


...









He's....like perfection in human form!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ohmygod. This guy. Sorry, couldn't find a picture that did him justice, but whatever, this video is perfect. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Derailing said:


> ...
> 
> He's....like perfection in human form!


Need to do a check of his lower half to be sure of that.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Derailing said:


> He's....like perfection in human form!





komorikun said:


> Need to do a check of his lower half to be sure of that.


Let's just say this is a part of a set of images, and I'm not going to disagree... 

J/K.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've posted him elsewhere, but I won't now because it could be a serious invasion of his privacy. he works in the same building I do. as far as I'm concerned, he is beyond a doubt the most beautiful man I've ever seen, in person or anywhere else.

Wherever i am, I look around and everyone else pales by comparison. Not only that, but as I've gotten to know him a little better, he's actually a nice person. I had a lot of issues surrounding him when i first started working there because, let's face it, I've got _problems_ but I'm good with it now.

he's one of those people that everyone should have a picture of to carry around. when things are bad, you just look at it and go, eh, none of that bull**** even matters.

I adore him. He is perfect.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

leonardess said:


> I've posted him elsewhere, but I won't now because it could be a serious invasion of his privacy. he works in the same building I do. as far as I'm concerned, he is beyond a doubt the most beautiful man I've ever seen, in person or anywhere else.
> 
> Wherever i am, I look around and everyone else pales by comparison. Not only that, but as I've gotten to know him a little better, he's actually a nice person. I had a lot of issues surrounding him when i first started working there because, let's face it, I've got _problems_ but I'm good with it now.
> 
> ...


I want to see him.


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

I have come to the conclusion that a large number of people are attracted to guys with long necks and narrow shoulders. Intredasting...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yukikodunkzone said:


> I want to see him.


you could do a google search for the Emerald Cup. you may be able to find him that way. he is not a boy, though - he is definitely a MAN. not pretty. _handsome_.


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

Anything less than 6'4" is too short lol.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

leonardess said:


> he is not a boy, though - he is definitely a MAN.


All the better.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

leonardess said:


> you could do a google search for the Emerald Cup..


Don't think I found him. The girls were actually way hotter than the guys, despite the super deep, I think I just got cancer looking at them, tans.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nev Schulman. Every time I watch Catfish, I fall in lust all over again :mushy


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Don't think I found him. The girls were actually way hotter than the guys, despite the super deep, I think I just got cancer looking at them, tans.


LOL yeah, they're pretty hardcore on there. he never got that carried away with it. He only placed 4th. I say "only"...  He looks quite normal in person. He's just naturally genetically engineered to be in those sorts of contests.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

justin bartha in glasses...


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Lids said:


> Atsushi Sakurai from Buck-Tick :heart :nw


that's a guy?


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> that's a guy?


dejavu :lol


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Seriously.. just do me. Then I can die happy <3


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> dejavu :lol


huh?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

^ His nipples look weird.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I look like none of these. How depressing, lol.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

loneranger said:


> I look like none of these. How depressing, lol.


You're not alone, my man.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> huh?


Nevermind, I thought you posted that before about someone else in the thread, but that was another poster. Not sure why I thought it was you, maybe you posted something similar in another thread? Who knows.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Liking the fact that Asian dudes are getting posted :teeth ...


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

TheNord said:


> Anything less than 6'4" is too short lol.


he's really hot :|


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> He looks like he'd be a douche.


yeah...i don't know.
i guess i tend to be attracted to douchebags :afr


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> that's a guy?


oh goodness yes. he is indeed a man. very much.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Ozwald Boateng <3


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Derailing said:


> yeah...i don't know.
> i guess i tend to be attracted to douchebags :afr


woof


----------



## haine (Jul 22, 2013)

crystaltears said:


>


This. <3


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> woof


Ewww I think I'm gonna throw up.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

monotonous said:


>


What an Earth is he doing...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I agree.


I don't normally like guys with feminine features but there's just something about him.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

HappyFriday said:


> What an Earth is he doing...


 eating clen, treninng hard.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

HappyFriday said:


> Ewww I think I'm gonna throw up.


:blank



probably offline said:


>


He's pretty.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(Siddharth)


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

cafune said:


> (Siddharth)


ooooh :clap


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Ozzy is a cutey! <3


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

monotonous said:


>





HappyFriday said:


> What an Earth is he doing...


Mark Wahlberg's usually pretty good looking, but this is so not a turn on. Reminds me of a chubby baby loading his diaper.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Mark Wahlberg's usually pretty good looking, but this is so not a turn on. Reminds me of a chubby baby loading his diaper.


lol










Now what is he doin here....


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

From looking at these pictures of half naked men I have concluded men have 4 eyes. Two eyes on the head and two eyes on their chest.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

HappyFriday said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like he's running back to Starbucks for a refund


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

lol at these jealous and bitter guys who are ruining a cutest guy -thread :haha


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> He looks kinda fat. :sus Bring back his Calvin Klein days. :yes


Looks like he is putting size back on, Called dirty bulking and it only takes a month to shred


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Jason Bateman


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Riddles said:


> Looks like he is putting size back on, Called dirty bulking and it only takes a month to shred


I never knew dirty bulking was a legitimate tool to gain mass. I always thought people clean bulk on purpose to not gain fat, and dirty bulking was kinda like an accidental thing. What can be gained from dirty bulking?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

yukikodunkzone said:


> He looks kinda fat. :sus Bring back his Calvin Klein days. :yes


That is fat to you? He almost has a 6 pack.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

leonardess said:


> View attachment 26297
> 
> 
> ok, can't help myself, here's mine. He's real, he's masculine, and he's perfection as far as I'm concerned. He's got to be at least 6'4" and he's huge, keeps himself in VERY good shape. and he's _nice_ and polite as can be. I actually can and get to talk to him. I can't believe that someone like this works where I do.
> ...


OMG is this him?? He is very cute. Wait, 6'4"? :afr



gunner21 said:


> That is fat to you? He almost has a 6 pack.


Compared to his old self, yeah. In general, no I guess not.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Compared to his old self, yeah. In general, no I guess not.


Movie stars generally don't walk around as ripped as they look in the movies. That would be unsustainable.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Omar Borkan Al Gala hehe. He's like the most beautiful man that has ever existed. He's soooo damn pretty it makes me jealous.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

^










....pretty



SnowFlakesFire said:


> lol at these jealous and bitter guys who are ruining a cutest guy -thread :haha


...if your referring to me well I'm gay. 

I actually find these guys attractive but there is something weird about them.



yukikodunkzone said:


> He looks kinda fat. :sus Bring back his Calvin Klein days. :yes


I really don't like him. He blinded a poor man a long time ago.


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> I never knew dirty bulking was a legitimate tool to gain mass. I always thought people clean bulk on purpose to not gain fat, and dirty bulking was kinda like an accidental thing. What can be gained from dirty bulking?


It is Vary slow to lean bulk (putting mass on) you have to take in a lot of clean cals and I meen a lot it is good to have some extra so your muscles don't cannibalize and the fat isn't something you really have to concern yourself about since building muscle mass will help speed up fat burning when its time. It gets vary tricky sometimes but it is effective. If your interested in training stuff pm me anything you want to no and I will help if I can.

Sorry we jumped in your guy thread ladies. better go befor Snowflakefire kick are *** 
heres one of just some guy for yah
http://


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK, who is that? I google image searched but not much came up. Also Ozzy just brought up lots of pictures of Ozzy Osbourne obviously


lol yeah there is probably not a lot of this Ozzy on google since he's a new-ish californian model. This is his facebook.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Yeah, he wears more make up than I do, but he can pull it off. He can sing, act and model. Too cute! :heart


He looks like a girl!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yukikodunkzone said:


> OMG is this him?? He is very cute. Wait, 6'4"? :afr


at least. and he's ripped. I think he's just genetically engineered to be that type. I get to see him nearly every day. He's terrifying and attracting at the same time. I will love him from afar for the rest of my days.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Next time I'll post your picture in this thread. Then we'll see if anyone says you look like a girl. :b


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Josh Groban


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Sexy & handsome. Adrian Grenier. <3


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Gary Oldman, anyone? Like a fine wine


----------



## bananamango (Aug 31, 2013)

Valtron said:


> Josh Groban


I definitely agree with this. I love Josh Groban and his music.


----------



## bananamango (Aug 31, 2013)

cafune said:


> (Siddharth)


 Yes. I definitely am attracted to Indian guys. I have heard about Siddarth after wanted to learn a lot about Bollywood and all things Indian during that Bollywood phase I had years ago.

Well excuse me while I spam this post with some other gorgeous Indian guys that I find attractive.

Suraj Sharma (The gorgeous guy from the movie Life of Pi)








Another pic of Suraj:








And more because I love him so much:










Some gifs (Thanks to some amazing tumblr ppl out there):



























Anoop Desai (Does anyone remember him from American Idol? I LOVED him back then and still do check out his yt channel http://www.youtube.com/anoopdesaimusic he does AMAZING covers of songs every Wednesday, btw)









Shahid Kapoor (A Bollywood Actor)










Another pic of Shahid because he is that gorgeous:


----------



## bananamango (Aug 31, 2013)

Here are some other gorgeous guys I am attracted to:

Milos Karadaglic - an amazing classical guitarist. Do check out his music @milosguitar



















Lee Jin Wook ( A Korean actor that I discovered while watching Nine Time Travels - a korean drama.)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

MysteriousH said:


> Yes! Daniel is soo handsome.:mushy


right, he's not exactly cute, but handsome :b


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

cafune said:


> (Siddharth)


:love


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


He tried to murder me with a broken wine bottle in my dream last night!! :afr


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

pachirisu said:


>


Oh, what's his name?? I've heard of him before. Apparently his modeling agency told him to lose some muscle because he was getting too buff for fashion! :roll


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I still haven't found the picture of me in here yet&#8230;


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

renato ferreira. this guy's face gives me a familiar feeling :yes









a random guy I found, no clue who he is









imran khan


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

<3333


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

bluecrime said:


> I still haven't found the picture of me in here yet&#8230;


That's because you're not the cutest anything that anyone has seen.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> That's because you're not the cutest anything that anyone has seen.


I am! I'd post a pic, but your mind would explode due to the cuteness.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Aiden Shaw is a silver fox.










edit: i'm crying.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

cosmicslop said:


> Aiden Shaw is a silver fox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god, he's perfect.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Tom Hardy is such a babe. When he's smartly turned out like this he does absolutely nothing for me, but when he's all hairy and scruffy, it's like...




































Where can I get one of those??!

No idea who these other guys are, but I'll add them to my post:


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

^ I can smell his pits from here... :blank


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

HappyFriday said:


> ^ I can smell his pits from here... :blank


Omg, you have issues. They are all hot. :clap


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

tannasg said:


>


cheeky fkin kunt, dude at least he won!


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Omg, you have issues. They are all hot. :clap


I ain't stickin ma face into his hairy pits.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ksatria said:


> cheeky fkin kunt, dude at least he won!


He wins and Australia loses.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nichkhun from 2pm


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> not even sure how I stumbled upon this guy, I think I was looking up Ezra Miller (the actor) and a picture of this guy came up, then while looking for videos it turned out he had a youtube channel and here we are now. :um


I thought you'd vowed to not look at this thread. You've been bad missy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> I thought you'd vowed to not look at this thread. You've been bad missy.


well it has been a week, but you're right haha >.> opps lol. XD


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> not even sure how I stumbled upon this guy, I think I was looking up Ezra Miller (the actor) and a picture of this guy came up, then while looking for videos it turned out he had a youtube channel and here we are now. :um


The beauty of your lips
The beauty of your eyes
Deep so deep eyes
Makes your soul interminable
Endless tunnel of beauty

Your beautiful hair
ah beautiful shine
Your hair below me
your hair above me
your hair around me










A God? Yes you are :love2

That is the beautifullest blood above earth to me 
Always been, always will be :teeth


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Nichkhun from 2pm


he's cute :mushy


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

scooby said:


>


yess


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Mike Rosenberg (passenger)







He's even cuter in person when I hugged him


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

^ yeah he's pretty good looking.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

^ He reminds me of those things in attack on titan that eat humans.



Hush7 said:


> Brandon Flowers


Is raising your armpits like supposed to be the in thing? 










^ AIN'T HE LIKE SO ADORABLE!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

scooby said:


> ^ yeah he's pretty good looking.


Hell yes. So funny he turned out to be the most attractive one.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> I agree with DontDoSadness. He is the best looking of the Harry Potter kids.


What about that twilight dude? Meh I suppose he does not count cuz he dies.



> Yes, everyone is doing it! You should try it out sometime.


Never. But do people find it cute/attractive? :sus I find it odd. Then again I'm old fashioned.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 15, 2013)

i just want to go up to him and give him a hug idk









if you don't want to cuddle them you're kidding yourself









tbh









but you guys are all posting older dudes so i should probably stop


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

HappyFriday said:


> Is raising your armpits like supposed to be the in thing?


Nah I think it's just a coincidence :b

Anyways...I find *Dave Franco *really cute. On the other hand, his brother James Franco is a sexy beast that I'd do unusual and unforgivable things to. 

I mean look at Dave










nip slip *faints*



























I definitely had to post this too :b


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I think Stephen Curry is absolutely adorable.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Aaron Tveit...I want his children and for him to be the Fiyero to my Elphaba.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

oh and Lewis Watson i love them freckles


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Derailing said:


> Nah I think it's just a coincidence :b
> 
> Anyways...I find *Dave Franco *really cute. On the other hand, his brother James Franco is a sexy beast that I'd do unusual and unforgivable things to.
> 
> ...


YESSS!!!!
will definitely pick him over his brother though :teeth


----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)

stop this, i'm feeling really ugly


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

This dude on Dexter.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Scott Eastwood, Clint Eastwood's son








Sorry it's giant. I think it's appropriate :b
Shout out to Papa Eastwood:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Claudia87 said:


> clone[/IMG]
> Sorry it's giant. I think it's appropriate :b
> Shout out to Papa Eastwood:


Wow, he looks so much like Clint.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, Scott Eastwood.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Everyone has really different taste. I only think a few guys in this thread are attractive.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow... Clint Eastwood was so disgustingly attractive. Christ.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Everyone has really different taste. I only think a few guys in this thread are attractive.


What's your "type"?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Claudia87 said:


> Scott Eastwood, Clint Eastwood's son
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah he looks just like him! great genes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> What's your "type"?


Usually hispanic or southern european. Other types of mixed race can be nice too. Relatively thin with some muscle. Not into bulky types that are over 200 pounds. Italian Americans are pretty cute. The Franco brothers are attractive but the other guys on this page are too white for my taste.

And some of the guys in this thread look either too adolescent or over the hill (wrinkles and balding has started). I like guys in their mid 20s the best.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Usually hispanic or southern european. Other types of mixed race can be nice too. Relatively thin with some muscle. Not into bulky types that are over 200 pounds. Italian Americans are pretty cute. The Franco brothers are attractive but the other guys on this page are too white for my taste.
> 
> And some of the guys in this thread look either too adolescent or over the hill (wrinkles and balding has started). I like guys in their mid 20s the best.


But James franco has wrinkles.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

meganmila said:


> But James franco has wrinkles.


I only looked at google images but I guess most of the images are from years ago.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I only looked at google images but I guess most of the images are from years ago.


Yeah, when he smiles he has wrinkles around his eyes.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

HappyFriday said:


> What about that twilight dude? Meh I suppose he does not count cuz he dies.





Persephone The Dread said:


> He also doesn't count because he's not that attractive


I like "that Twilight dude".

Especially in 'Remember Me'. Tousle-haired, scruffy-faced intellectual jerk with a heart of gold who works in a library? Mmm, yes please.










He has cute facial expressions, thick eyebrows and brightly coloured eyes. I'm into it.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Is it weird for a straight guy to post here? i was watching lord of the rings last night and i gotta say pippin.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Yeah, when he smiles he has wrinkles around his eyes.


Looks okay to me but for example these two look a bit over the hill. And the 2nd one is too bulky for my taste.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...seen-v-2-a-213333/index22.html#post1066645409

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...seen-v-2-a-213333/index20.html#post1066182025

This one looks good in the first pic but not so much in the 2nd:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...seen-v-2-a-213333/index20.html#post1066204442


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

These superheroes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Sorry for spamming this thread lately but...
> 
> I'm watching Face off(the tv-series about special effects make up) and I have this weird boner for one of the contestants. It's like I want him to be the father of the children I don't even want.


Your man won the weekly challenge  His WAS really cool. I know what you mean. I had a huge crush on Season 2's winner, Rayce Bird, and last season's winner, Anthony Kosar. I think it was the combination of cuteness + personality + talent. And niceness... They both seemed so humble and nice. I seem to keep falling for the nice guys, which is definitely an improvement over the bad boys, lol. Maybe this'll pay off irl...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Now that American Horror Story is coming back, it reminds me of how horrible I felt about finding the subject of Lana's so-sick, so-wrong aversion/conversion therapy attractive. Lol. Not horrible enough not to go find out what his name is and hope that he'll show up in this season's cast...or something else..._anything else_... 
Casey Wyman.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Evan Peters! Is he gonna be in AHS this season?


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

John francis daley <3


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^ Can't be worse than finding Oliver Thredson attractive >.> to be fair it's only because of Zachary Quinto, (I'm not sure why I find him _so _ attractive) but still... You know it's bad when he's playing that kind of character and you're still thinking 'damn..'


I know. I went through that the first season with the whole Tate and Violet thing. Kept thinking he was so adorable and just forgive him already. And then I'd wonder, my God, WHAT AM I THINKING??? And Zachary Quinto IS good looking. Realized I already posted his interview with Susan Blackwell in here--oops--so editing in a pic instead...











meganmila said:


> Evan Peters! Is he gonna be in AHS this season?


Yes! YAY!!! I adored him as Tate, but his attempted, on-again/off-again Boston accent as Kit bummed me out throughout season 2. I hope if he shoots for a N'awlins accent this time they give him a better voice coach. (Wasn't thrilled with Lange's "Boston" accent either, for that matter, but she's southern so NOLA shouldn't be much of a stretch) And even though I loved his chemistry w/Taissa Farmiga in the first season, I don't really wanna see the show make them a couple again. The real highlights this season are gonna be Gabourey Sidibe and Kathy Bates. But I'm sure they'll be throwing in hot guys. It wouldn't be AHS without some sex and gratuitous naked butt shots, lol. And since you had no Evan pic...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Since I can't sleep, Megan brought up Evan Peters, and I have nothing better to do...




























































Wow, this post keeps editing itself and taking pictures in and out... wth???


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^ Can't be worse than finding Oliver Thredson attractive >.> to be fair it's only because of Zachary Quinto, (I'm not sure why I find him _so _ attractive) but still... You know it's bad when he's playing that kind of character and you're still thinking 'damn..'












Hahaha, I'm right there with ya--in addition to Tate, there were a couple times in retrospect I found both Thredson Sr. and Jr. attractive. Irl, they'd all scare the living beejezus outta me...


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

... :lol


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Shemar Moore, Hunter Hayes and Michael C. Hall.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

cinnamonqueen said:


> Ideal.
> 
> RIP angel.


Damn I wasn't ready for that  he was gorgeous. He's from where I live too but I didn't realize till he died :/


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

This post needed some Tim Curry, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Ivy60 said:


> This post needed some Tim Curry, thankyouverymuch.


He's incredibly sexy in rocky horror picture show.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Haven't watched Glee in a couple of years but I just turned it on and holy cow, this guy. Apparently he's cut it off now.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

River Phoenix (R.I.P.)


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

DontDoSadness said:


> Damn I wasn't ready for that  he was gorgeous. He's from where I live too but I didn't realize till he died :/


Yes he committed suicide a month and some days ago, I don't know what drove him to it. Its sad.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Pornstache cleans up well.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

^ Finally someone who actually looks hot.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Face of an angel.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Pornstache cleans up well.


Holy ****. Who knew


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Harry﻿ Shum Jr is very adorable


















I'd die to lay on that chest:nw


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Have the biggest man-crush on Aaron Ramsey right now :b


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Forever one of my favorite videos. Pharrell being adorable and silly.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Hey, I kinda look like that. (Except the tattoos)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm just posting this for the neck, idc if that's weird ;_;


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


♥ ♥ ♥ Travis McCoy is really hot.

I'll take one of these, one of these and one of those, please:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

^^ The first one is cute.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> ♥ ♥ ♥ Travis McCoy is really hot.
> 
> I'll take one of these, one of these and one of those, please:


Can you share Zayn (the first one) with me? :b


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Derailing said:


> Can you share Zayn (the first one) with me? :b


I think that can be arranged.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

This is a post of the 'it' male models of a couple of years ago because I'd forgotten how good looking they are. Or _were_, in Ash Stymest's case. I used to know all their names and follow them religiously back in the day.










Josh Beech










Ash Stymest (such a shame that he grew up so trashy. A few years ago he was such a babe)










Dan Felton was always my favourite. His face is literally perfect. Ahhh, that nose.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Dan Felton was always my favourite. His face is literally perfect. Ahhh, that nose.


So cute. Beautiful profile.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

probably offline said:


> So cute. Beautiful profile.


So much.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Josh Beech


Omg. Just Google Imaged. Love.

That guy from Lana Del Rey's Blue Jeans video. (Bradley Soileau I think)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


>


OH my god! That guy is so hot. I forget his name. Sons of Anarchy guy. Fantastic beard on him.

Edit: Charlie Hunnam apparently. YES.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm a male and basically straight, though I have jacked off thinking of men before. 

Having said that... Burt Reynolds, a bada**


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> Omg. Just Google Imaged. Love.
> 
> That guy from Lana Del Rey's Blue Jeans video. (Bradley Soileau I think)


Naaaah. That guy doesn't do it for me. Tattoos on the face is too many tattoos.

This guy, though:



















James Quaintance. He has the kind of face where you get the feeling he's probably a total dick, but he's really attractive anyway.



Barette said:


> OH my god! That guy is so hot. I forget his name. Sons of Anarchy guy. Fantastic beard on him.
> 
> Edit: Charlie Hunnam apparently. YES.


Yessssssss. I _like_ him.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

boas said:


> I'm a male and basically straight, though I have jacked off thinking of men before.
> 
> Having said that... Burt Reynolds, a bada**



that reminded me of Mario Lopez
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-m5jKWsLViuQ/T4Fv64qnJXI/AAAAAAAASfM/rGZesVpz1nM/s1600/Mario-Lopez-7.jpg


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

this thread


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

James Quaintance. He has the kind of face where you get the feeling he's probably a total dick, but he's really attractive.[/QUOTE]

Oh my he is, he is indeed. We have the same taste in men it seems.



probably offline said:


> this thread


Oh yes.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Also, Star Wars prequels hate aside, this guy. ♥


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Toschie. The guy in the front.

Somebody help me please! :nw


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Charmander said:


>







Axl ain't what he used to be :um


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Axl ain't what he used to be :um


I know.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

oooh can this turn into a Zayn appreciation thread again?


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

What's this? A masturbation thread?


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Have the biggest man-crush on Aaron Ramsey right now :b


I second this.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

NotMyFaultInOurStars said:


> I second this.


Fo' Sure :b That goal yesterday was immense !


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Fo' Sure :b That goal yesterday was immense !


Wasn't it just!!! The volleyed goal from a Jenkinson cross a couple of games before was better tho 

Seems like ages ago when people where doubting Ramsey, now they say hes our best player atm


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















I'm not even sorry. :teeth


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Minkiro said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


:clap:yes
Daniel is a very talented performer! It doesn't hurt that he is cute too


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Derailing said:


> :clap:yes
> Daniel is a very talented performer! It doesn't hurt that he is cute too


He's so freakin talented! I've only just found out he's directing music videos as well. And they're all so well done and creative!


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

_This _is *Lady Gaga's* boyfriend, Taylor Kinney:










I mean, can I just... :cuddle :mushy


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

^^any x-rated pics of him?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:b

Also








^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

that hair~ <3


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

He has a weirdly attractive mouth.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Minkiro said:


> Could I get some fries with that McHottie, please? /lame
> 
> I'm not even sorry. :teeth


He's also in the new Zedd video! I'd been wondering who he was. SO attractive and talented. Wowowowowowowow (because one is not enough).


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jensen Ackles. Good Lord, there are no words...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

This gamer guy from youtube.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

I think emo boys are really cute


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Charmander said:


> He has a weirdly attractive mouth.


Nicholas Hoult lives near me, and he comes into my bar every so often. Absolute unrepentant douchebag. The amount of times he's said 'Do you know who I am?' whilst complaining about not being served first. Just, ugh.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

komorikun said:


> ^^any x-rated pics of him?


He's in Lady GaGa's "You & I" video

..and it shows his booty :yes:clap:boogie


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, there are a lot of cute guys so I'll just post one. :>










He's hot now too


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Who doesn't like flowers?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## hobo ranger (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

hobo ranger said:


>


Hah, you get my virtual dollars sir.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

This dude










and this dude


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

enjo said:


> What's this? A masturbation thread?


I dont know how I got here but this post intrigues me.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

This guy I find cute:


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello, you with the hair and eyebrows.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

I think the bottom one looks a bit hunger-strikey.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I've always thought Paul Dano is cute as hell. He has this sort of intelligent-seeming awkwardness that I really like.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

POST IN HERE IS LITERALLY ALL I DO.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Apparently he's tipped to play Christian Grey since the other guy pulled out.

And um. Just one more for good measure.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cosplay ^_^


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, Jaime Lannister, you handsome handsome man.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

I like this thread!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Brb gotta swoon


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Miguel :heart


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

harajuku kitty said:


> Miguel :heart


Noice!

I've been on a blonde posting spree I think, but this dude is super amazing looking. Ronan Keating. Cool accent too.


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hyperborea said:


>


Ralph Fiennes sometimes creeps me out for some unknown reason, but he looks really hot to me in the above pic you posted Hyperborea--like a cross between his brother Joseph (who was smokin' in "Shakespeare in Love" and "Elizabeth") and Bradley Cooper (who I have kinda mixed impressions of.)



















While I don't find Ralph Fiennes creepy-good, creepy guys I unfortunately HAVE been hot for (since Halloween is upon us, after all): Billy Zane in Tales From the Crypt-Demon Knight and in Dead Calm. If I'd have been one of the characters in either film, I would've ended up dead--seduced and killed. No doubt in my mind, I would not have been one of the smart survivors. Same goes for Stuart Townsend as the vampire Lestat in Queen of the Damned--I'd have been one of his dead groupies, dead, dead, dead. :/ So pathetic, but true...


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Derailing said:


>


Great dimples, who is he?



scintilla said:


>


And, as long as I'm asking--he's cute, too... Who is that?


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

CharmedOne said:


> And, as long as I'm asking--he's cute, too... Who is that?


Ben Whishaw!


----------



## mousemallow (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

http://images6.fanpop.com/image/pho...ollier-rob-james-collier-32283095-240-176.jpg


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Great dimples, who is he?


His name is Junes B. Zahdi. :yes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Here to heath ledger :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vincent Martella =]

I want him. :3 lolz


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

scintilla said:


>


My ovaries exploded....


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## DeeStyles (Oct 30, 2013)

My lifeeee


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Valtron said:


> My ovaries exploded....


[2]


----------



## her (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

iheartkpop said:


>


Holy ****! :shock

I think I might have just become gay :con


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Holy ****! :shock
> 
> I think I might have just become gay :con


Yeah, he definitely wins this thread.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


>


meh...that video just turned me straight again. :?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## PoutineDelight (Nov 2, 2013)

Pardon me for interrupting, but why isn't there a cutest girls thread? This is highly discriminating!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

PoutineDelight said:


> Pardon me for interrupting, but why isn't there a cutest girls thread? This is highly discriminating!


Unawares gonna unaware.


----------



## PoutineDelight (Nov 2, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Unawares gonna unaware.


And this is abusive! What kind of place is this? I want my money back!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

PoutineDelight said:


> And this is abusive! What kind of place is this? I want my money back!


It is right here. Always has been: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/post-the-cutest-girl-youve-ever-seen-v-5-a-214646/


----------



## PoutineDelight (Nov 2, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> It is right here. Always has been: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/post-the-cutest-girl-youve-ever-seen-v-5-a-214646/


:O
I take back all the horrible things I've ever said about you in my head.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

His name is Bob.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

arnie said:


>


y u do dis?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> y u do dis?


u mad, brah?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Salvador Dali said:


> His name is Bob.


related?


----------



## Awkward Nerd (Dec 31, 2012)

Will Estes :yes


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

arnie said:


> u mad, brah?


Why did you change your avatar


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Awkward Nerd said:


> Will Estes :yes


I take it you watch Blue Bloods?


----------



## Awkward Nerd (Dec 31, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> I take it you watch Blue Bloods?


Actually no, but I've been meaning to. I did watch American Dreams though. I wish it hadn't gotten cancelled, it was such a good show


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Awkward Nerd said:


> Actually no, but I've been meaning to. I did watch American Dreams though. I wish it hadn't gotten cancelled, it was such a good show


I only recognized him because my mother watches Blue Bloods all the time.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Random pics of guys I found online:




































Drools...










Guy in white tank top is pretty yum.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I like girls.

Enough said.


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Jensen Ackles is my mancrush #notevenhomosexual


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Raphael200 said:


> I like girls.
> 
> Enough said.


So why are you in this thread? :lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

probably offline said:


>


Your posts in this thread give hope to all skinny guys everywhere :b


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a hard time finding pictures that I can post in here without getting banned.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Your posts in this thread give hope to all skinny guys everywhere :b


Word. I enjoy Prob's posts in this thread.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Your posts in this thread give hope to all skinny guys everywhere :b





TicklemeRingo said:


> Word. I enjoy Prob's posts in this thread.


I'm not complaining if I can have all the skinny cuties to myself n_n


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Limmy


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I'm not complaining if I can have all the skinny cuties to myself n_n


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


>


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


 I was almost going to choose that one myself.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Paper Samurai said:


> Your posts in this thread give hope to all skinny guys everywhere :b


Hey I love skinny guys, too. One guy I'm crushing hard right now is really skinny.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Limmy said:


> Limmy


You're pretty good looking, I won't lie.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

Norman Reedus, that man DEFINES the word cute!!! also if you see interviews of him or see him in conventions etc you will really see what i mean by when i say he is cute, he is like a kid in a grown mans body!  he is shy, friendly, funny, and is sometime fidgety from interviews and stuff i seen of him online  he is adorable. I read online some people think he has ADHD but are not sure.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

Also I should add Evan Peters has that cute factor too, loved him American horror story as Tate, hard to believe such a cute guy could play such a twisted, murderous, psychopath! and i love him still.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Norman Reedus is really good looking too especially in The Walking Dead with the crossbow. Yum. Gotta be my favorite character.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> Norman Reedus is really good looking too especially in The Walking Dead with the crossbow. Yum. Gotta be my favorite character.


 i know! he looks good with a crossbow :yes:yes:yes hehehe he is my favorite character too sooo irresistible


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry got a thing for guys with guns.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> Sorry got a thing for guys with guns.


 i got a thing for guys that carry a crossbow.... oh wait right only daryl dixon!  no one compares to that man!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Actually any good looking guy that is badass with weapons is extremely hot. Especially ones that can defend and fight like a boss. Instant jizz!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I heard you like guys in army outfits MidnightBlu


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> Actually any good looking guy that is badass with weapons is extremely hot.


what about tate langdon from american horror story ??? he was a psychopath in that show


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah I do and it's slightly embarrassing. Especially if they're posing with guns.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

XxVampireLov3rXx said:


> what about tate langdon from american horror story ??? he was a psychopath in that show


He's all right, not exactly my type.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MidnightBlu said:


> Yeah I do and it's slightly embarrassing. Especially if they're posing with guns.


Ah well, you shouldn't be embarrassed you can't help what you like. Saying that I can't post here now  because I feel like I've posted too much and it makes me self concious for some reason like I'm being judged when I do (no idea why seriously) so props for posting what you're actually attracted to.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ah well, you shouldn't be embarrassed you can't help what you like. Saying that I can't post here now  because I feel like I've posted too much and it makes me self concious for some reason like I'm being judged when I do (no idea why seriously) so props for posting what you're actually attracted to.


Haha thanks. Ahh don't worry about being judged, we both like what we like. I am also a big sucker for guys with tattoos, guys in hardcore bands, gamer guys.

The guy I'm somewhat seeing right now is a gamer, Airman (Air Force military), and has tattoos. Totally my type.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Army Ranger/Special Forces man.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

MidnightBlu said:


> Hey I love skinny guys, too. One guy I'm crushing hard right now is really skinny.


It's good to know that us skinny guys are wanted :teeth - don't always get that impression in the conventional media.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Vocalist, guy standing front of the drums. Looks really hot, love the way he's dressed.










I dig it.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Your posts in this thread give hope to all skinny guys everywhere :b


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

XxVampireLov3rXx said:


> Also I should add Evan Peters has that cute factor too, loved him American horror story as Tate, hard to believe such a cute guy could play such a twisted, murderous, psychopath! and i love him still.


He's a homicidal Frankenfratboy this season. Yeah, I get it. Those dimples. Dat smile. Go back to page 46 of this thread. I went all crazy fangirl over him one night after Meganmila brought him up...



MidnightBlu said:


> Sorry got a thing for guys with guns.


I'm so not a fan of guns, but I get the men in uniform thing. They're hot. I don't know if it's cuz they're in such good shape, they look strong, like they could protect a girl... I dunno... But I can see the appeal...


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

pinkkeith said:


>


That is one tiny bike.. This picture is amusing.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

CharmedOne said:


> He's a homicidal Frankenfratboy this season. Yeah, I get it. Those dimples. Dat smile. Go back to page 46 of this thread. I went all crazy fangirl over him one night after Meganmila brought him up...
> 
> I'm so not a fan of guns, but I get the men in uniform thing. They're hot. I don't know if it's cuz they're in such good shape, they look strong, like they could protect a girl... I dunno... But I can see the appeal...


Thanks for understanding, haha! The first guy is hot.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Apparently he's tipped to play Christian Grey since the other guy pulled out.
> 
> And um. Just one more for good measure.


He was The Sheriff/The Huntsman/The Best Reason to Watch Once Upon a Time 'til they quickly killed him off, wasn't he? Ugh, he's gonna play Christian Grey? I'm sorry to hear that. Not at all a fan of 50 Shades...

New reason to watch Once Upon a Time--Captain Hook. I really DON'T like bad boys in real life. Have dated a couple. It's not a good thing, hence the term "bad" boy. For whatever reason, though, those wickedly seductive/charismatically evil characters in movies and on tv... *melts*


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

XxVampireLov3rXx said:


> what about tate langdon from american horror story ??? he was a psychopath in that show


Season Three's on tonight, you know... He's Kyle... Or Frankenkyle... He really DOES play a good homicidal maniac...

My last Hook fangirling looked like it was going to break the thread, so I'm posting this one separately from the others. Yeah, Hook--the main, if not only, reason my friend and I watch Once Upon a Time...


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> I'm so not a fan of guns, but I get the men in uniform thing. They're hot. I don't know if it's cuz they're in such good shape, they look strong, like they could protect a girl... I dunno... But I can see the appeal...


Oooh. He's nice.



CharmedOne said:


> New reason to watch Once Upon a Time--Captain Hook. I really DON'T like bad boys in real life. Have dated a couple. It's not a good thing, hence the term "bad" boy. For whatever reason, though, those wickedly seductive/charismatically evil characters in movies and on tv... *melts*


I've never watched that programme, but I saw somebody on Tumblr tag him as _#captain hook up with me_. I'd second that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

On the subject of Once Upon A Time I don't normally find myself attracted to older guys but I actually prefer Mr Gold :um no idea what it is, attraction for me is pretty sporadic and odd lol.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Oooh. He's nice.


:yes



lisbeth said:


> I've never watched that programme, but I saw somebody on Tumblr tag him as _#captain hook up with me_. I'd second that.


*thirds*


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> On the subject of Once Upon A Time I don't normally find myself attracted to older guys but I actually prefer Mr Gold :um no idea what it is, attraction for me is pretty sporadic and odd lol.


Yeah, I'm with you on the lack of attraction to older guys. Kind of wish that weren't the case, but that'd be a whole other thread for another day... I think a lot of people found the actor who plays Mr. Gold sorta hot when he was the main character in The Full Monty. I remember thinking he was kinda good looking then and I can still see that in him. He's definitely more attractive in my eyes when he's nice to Belle. And he was a nice guy in Full Monty, so for me, maybe there's some sweetness in him that I sometimes find appealing... Don't know if that's what's working for you, or is it when he's Evil Rumplestiltskin?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CharmedOne said:


> Yeah, I'm with you on the lack of attraction to older guys. Kind of wish that weren't the case, but that'd be a whole other thread for another day... I think a lot of people found the actor who plays Mr. Gold sorta hot when he was the main character in The Full Monty. I remember thinking he was kinda good looking then and I can still see that in him. He's definitely more attractive in my eyes when he's nice to Belle. And he was a nice guy in Full Monty, so for me, maybe there's some sweetness in him that I sometimes find appealing... Don't know if that's what's working for you, or is it when he's Evil Rumplestiltskin?


I am attracted to guys in their 30's and 40's. I don't have enough real life experience with men to see if this would be a common thing in real life though, I've never really gotten to know guy's older than in their 20's but, most likely not. He's a bit older than that though  just a tiny bit younger than my parents..

I prefer him as Mr Gold than Rumplestiltskin however there is something about their whole story that I find enchanting and one of the best aspects of the show to be honest. I think it's just that I'm a massive sucker for the whole opposites in love thing.

Strangely I knew of him before this and wasn't really attracted to him much, I think it's mainly the character.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I am attracted to guys in their 30's and 40's. I don't have enough real life experience with men to see if this would be a common thing in real life though, I've never really gotten to know guy's older than in their 20's but, most likely not. He's a bit older than that though  just a tiny bit younger than my parents..
> 
> I prefer him as Mr Gold than Rumplestiltskin however there is something about their whole story that I find enchanting and one of the best aspects of the show to be honest. I think it's just that I'm a massive sucker for the whole opposites in love thing.
> 
> Strangely I knew of him before this and wasn't really attracted to him much, I think it's mainly the character.


Yeah, I'm usually a sucker for Romeo-Juliet storylines, forbidden love, etc... Belle brings out the good man in him... Interesting you say you knew of him before. I've only known him before from The Full Monty and Trainspotting. I found him repellant in Trainspotting.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tannasg said:


>


*MWAH!*

*waits*

:/

Meh. It was worth a shot.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


YES. That man is striking.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

pachirisu said:


>


which would weigh more, his undies or his glasses?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

CharmedOne said:


>


I do like that sitting position. Especially when a young hot guy falls asleep on the subway with his legs super spread out. I'm like O.O


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

komorikun said:


> I do like that sitting position. Especially when a young hot guy falls asleep on the subway with his legs super spread out. I'm like O.O


Me too lol.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I like this character from a tv show ^_^ (Marshall from "How I Met Your Mother")









He seems sooo sweet~ <3


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

pachirisu said:


>


D'awww those "hipster" glasses ruined it for me!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

cuppycake said:


> I like this character from a tv show ^_^ (Marshall from "How I Met Your Mother")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's really cute and attractive.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know his name, but I saw him in a coffee commercial last night








^He looked something like this


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Too many white guys in this thread. 
Needs more Pharrell.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

cuppy said:


> I don't know his name, but I saw him in a coffee commercial last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...












^

**** you curse filter


----------



## fairy12 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## fairy12 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## fairy12 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

_








__








Can't pick just one.
_


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

amazingj said:


> View attachment 31306





amazingj said:


> View attachment 31298


YES!! I like your taste in men :b


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

pachirisu said:


>


Dude looks a bit like me (sans tatoo) when my hair is short - made me do a double take.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm a guy but here goes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree that Paul Rudd is cute yes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The Islander said:


> I'm a guy but here goes


Is your username a reference to the Nightwish song of the same name? (Sorry, I've been wondering for ages.)


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Is your username a reference to the Nightwish song of the same name? (Sorry, I've been wondering for ages.)


 Yes it is, I'm a huge Nightwish fan. It's ok, now you can stop wondering


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I liked this guy back when they showed the whitest kids you know here.

















And some Pharell for VickieKitties. He's hot.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

pachirisu said:


>


Beautiful face.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Derailing said:


> YES!! I like your taste in men :b


Skullcandy aviator headphones = overpriced garbage.

This guy is trash.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Photographs of men I think are cute, courtesy of various people on tumblr.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

MysteriousH said:


> I can't pick just one!
> 
> Jesse Williams


Whoa.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Skullcandy aviator headphones = overpriced garbage.
> 
> This guy is trash.


lol I won't argue on the skullcandys being crap because they are
but I beg to differ on the model :duel


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh whoa isn't he the guy from The Cabin in the Woods? I think it is.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Derailing said:


> YES!! I like your taste in men :b


 Me like. I want more!


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Me like.


Me, too.

I hate to admit it, but the first time I saw this picture of Gavin Rossdale, I thought he was cutest guy I'd ever seen:


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

im a bener


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Parsnip said:


> Photographs of men I think are cute, courtesy of various people on tumblr.


I'm in love with both of them(and I think I've reblogged the left pic on my own blog before).


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Parsnip said:


> Photographs of men I think are cute, courtesy of various people on tumblr.


Is it just me or does this guy look like MBwelder?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

meganmila said:


> Me like. I want more!


...hmmm.......ok.:b


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


OMG I agree!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

*edit*

adding


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The first guy is quite cute. I think he is waiting to be checked. I bet he has a nice one.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Do man-crushes count?










Am I right?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

karenw said:


> No wonder you like the first one look closely at his boxers :lol


:lol I did.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Idontgetit said:


> Do these guys have your consent of being posted here?


They are all public pictures, also let it go. That was yesterday and this is a new day. Move on. Keep up.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

jokes


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

These males likely do not have the combat skills required to protect your offspring. However, they likely can provide high quality sperm, so I will grant permission for you to be aroused by them.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hawt..
..and fully clothed..


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> These males likely do not have the combat skills required to protect your offspring. However, they likely can provide high quality sperm, so I will grant permission for you to be aroused by them.


What if I used all of them together as shields for my offspring. I'm pretty sure bullets would bounce off them.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

^ Nice.


Daveyboy said:


> Hawt..
> ..and fully clothed..


There is no place for clothes on this thread. Get out, and sit in the shame corner.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Is this a reference to something or are you just happy to see me.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> *edit*
> 
> adding


the third one i know it's his pockets but looks like he's double penised, omg i think i need sex! :lol


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> :lol I did.


Lol me too.


----------



## franklin86 (Oct 31, 2013)

Are hairy bodies not sexy anymore?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I saw this recently in the supermarket and MRROWRR!










ETA, yes, he's wearing a shirt. I _think_ somebody posted him already (I had to scroll past it quickly, my dad's sitting right behind me!!) and he's...considerably underclothed in that pic. :shock Sorry, I'm a tad more modest. ops


----------



## theoddone (Nov 20, 2013)

Me.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

franklin86 said:


> Are hairy bodies not sexy anymore?


only if it's heart shaped


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

in for a bunch of male posters complaining about not fitting the criteria and posting a bunch of guys they think women like.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

theoddone said:


> Me.


Do you have any sexy pics?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

franklin86 said:


> Are hairy bodies not sexy anymore?


Men with hair are sexy as hell.
Men should have hair!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh lawdy this thread is makin me all hot and bothered lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Elad said:


> in for a bunch of male posters complaining about not fitting the criteria and posting a bunch of guys they think women like.


him


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Six packs r stupid and overrated 
Pls..pls


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

beefcake


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

^ My type of guy right there. Nice one.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't relate to anyone here. But I do enjoy korean boys.




























So gorgeous.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I heard that sailors are sexay.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> I heard that sailors are sexay.


Get out of my thread.

----

Adam Levine is overrated. He has a nice face though.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Is this a reference to something or are you just happy to see me.


Have no idea what you mean. I always create my threads to be fun and sexy and give people a break from having to think too much unlike all the serious business threads on here.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Get out of my thread.
> 
> ----
> 
> Adam Levine is overrated. He has a nice face though.


Really? because I thought my post suited this thread well. The gentleman in the boat is clearly 'hot' and over heated, demonstrated by him being both topless and wearing a make shift hat !


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Armie Hammer

ARMIE HAMMER

*ARMIE HAMMER*


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> Really? because I thought my post suited this thread well. The gentleman in the boat is clearly 'hot' and over heated, demonstrated by him being both topless and wearing a make shift hat !


Just, join the other fellow in the shame corner. This thread is for the wimmins and the gay guys to enjoy male bodies, thanks. Don't **** on our parade.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Just, join the other fellow in the shame corner. This thread is for the wimmins and the gay guys to enjoy male bodies, thanks. Don't **** on our parade.


It's hilarious that on the threads to post photos of hot women, none of us post "funny ugly" chicks. Actually most of us join in or just let them do their thing. But a thread for hot guys? "LOLZ lets post ugly guys har har"

Not original, fellas. Not original. Strain your brains for clever responses elsewhere, please.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> There is no place for clothes on this thread. Get out, and sit in the shame corner.


I'm back...:afr


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Daveyboy said:


> I'm back...:afr


He doesn't have attractive features, but I guess his body is a 5. Is that Eminem?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> It's hilarious that on the threads to post photos of hot women, none of us post "funny ugly" chicks. Actually most of us join in or just let them do their thing. But a thread for hot guys? "LOLZ lets post ugly guys har har"
> 
> Not original, fellas. Not original. Strain your brains for clever responses elsewhere, please.


I wanna troll the cutest girl thread hah


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Just, join the other fellow in the shame corner. This thread is for the wimmins and the gay guys to enjoy male bodies, thanks. Don't **** on our parade.
> 
> [Staff edit]


It's like someone took body parts from different people then glued them all together. None of him matches, lol.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> It's like someone took body parts from different people then glued them all together. None of him matches, lol.


Yeah he does have abnormally large thighs.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

What about Jensen Ackles?? My phone won't let me put a pic on the post, but I think Jensen Ackles body is worth talking about


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Yeah he does have abnormally large thighs.


He really does. And his face is a bit goofy looking.

ARMIE HAMMER.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Oh daddy.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> He really does. And his face is a bit goofy looking.
> 
> Oh daddy.


Oh and this guy


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Barette said:


> It's hilarious that on the threads to post photos of hot women, none of us post "funny ugly" chicks. Actually most of us join in or just let them do their thing. But a thread for hot guys? "LOLZ lets post ugly guys har har"
> 
> Not original, fellas. Not original. Strain your brains for clever responses elsewhere, please.


_Every_ time(I've noticed it in the cute-guy-thread too) x]

I will return to post guys who noone will find attractive but me. But I'll make sure they are shirtless n_n


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Someone already posted a joke ugly guy? I'll get my coat.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It should not be this difficult to find half naked photos of Armie Hammer. Goddamn it man, why are your clothes on so much? TAKE THEM OFF.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Only shirtless pics haha


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:lol :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Evan Peters.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Barette said:


> Evan Peters.


:yes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> Evan Peters.


Yes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nicholas Hoult


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I edited my photos for a better picture of Evan Peters. I never realized how nice his legs are.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

We need Garrett Hedlund up in this place.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

meganmila said:


> We need Garrett Hedlund up in this place.


DONE DONE DONE


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I was searching and I couldn't really find any shirtless pics. thank you!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

No list can be complete without:


----------



## Lost And Delirious (Nov 5, 2013)

Had to join in. lol








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope this works...but yeah Jensen Ackles everyone


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lost And Delirious said:


> Had to join in. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gif is so much better!


----------



## Lost And Delirious (Nov 5, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> No list can be complete without:


Great minds think alike!!! lol:banana


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Henry Cavill


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Alexander Skarsgard










And since girls' breasts can jiggle and wiggle in gifs and we can see their asses in thongs, I think this photo ought to be allowed. You don't technically see anything. It's equality, to leave it up.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Jesse Williams.


----------



## Lost And Delirious (Nov 5, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> The gif is so much better!


Happy Happy:clap







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Ryan Gosling was hottest in Lars and the Real Girl, and Beyond the Pines.

I liked the extra weight in Lars







'

And I liked the blond hair and fake tats in Pines


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> All these guys are attractive, but I don't find them attractive. If that makes sense.


Same for me.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> http://www.gaybodyblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Male-Model-Trevor-Adams-Naked-1.bmp[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Dear lord, the size of them thighs. That is roids.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Barette said:


> Henry Cavill





Barette said:


> Alexander Skarsgard


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Barette said:


> Henry Cavill


Gotta love Superman


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

MissWorthless said:


> Gotta love Superman


I'm not sure how I feel about the last photo, though. A little disappointment, honestly... If you see what I see.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Paul Newman. Good lord.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Barette said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about the last photo, though. A little disappointment, honestly... If you see what I see.


Ha. I get it. You can see his penis.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Paul Newman. Good lord.


He was quite beautiful.



kiirby said:


> Ha. I get it. You can see his penis.


Good job, kiirby. I was afraid you wouldn't get it.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I tried to find an appropriate for SAS GIFs of men in thongs jiggling what their mother gave them in the most lovely way possible. Unfortunately I just encountered a load of porn GIFs, so here are some men that get me hot under the collar without the jiggling and the bulging.









Idris Elba. Fully clothed, but I still find him hotter than the majority of shirtless men. Plus there's something about him which positively oozes sex appeal, to me at least. So he is the man I, personally, think is hot.

And then I stumbled across Shirtless Wonders, and I had to post some men from there just to pay tribute to the thread...































Colin Kaepernick - Piya Vumuktayon - Antonia Szabi - Tyson Beckford

Bearded hot men. Because for some of us it's all about the beard.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

kiirby said:


> Ha. I get it. You can see his penis.


Hahaha clothes can cover stuff well though. You can never tell unless you actually see the real thing


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> All these guys are attractive, but I don't find them attractive. If that makes sense.





TryingMara said:


> Same for me.


Ha, aside from my contribution and a very few exceptions (and no, not the obvious ones), I'm feeling kind of similar. :lol Anyway this thread is getting both too estrogen filled *and* too testosterone filled for me, like I said, I'm in a shared room, and I guess I'm a bit too modest. ops Ah well, I tried.

I guess I must be out...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> <3
> Elad ILY baby


You may stop.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So. Much. Shirtlessness. o.o


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^There's so many photos of near naked women floating around here, we needed a balance. An equilibrium.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I really want to post what I view as the equivalent of the boob jiggling GIFs.
But I'm pretty sure penis jiggling, even when said penis is covered, would be frowned upon.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Khantko said:


> beefcake


ApeinSpace!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Barette said:


> ^There's so many photos of near naked women floating around here, we needed a balance. An equilibrium.


Hey.. I didn't say there was anything wrong with it :b

Also... wtf?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Parsnip said:


> I really want to post what I view as the equivalent of the boob jiggling GIFs.
> But I'm pretty sure penis jiggling, even when said penis is covered, would be frowned upon.


Please expand upon on this information.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Hey.. I didn't say there was anything wrong with it :b
> 
> Also... wtf?












You were saying?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

kiirby said:


> You were saying?


That has to be the best thing I've seen wearing a skirt.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

no **** precursor, but people who troll these threads with unoriginal/unfunny pics should be banned. srs. i come to do work for the people.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> That has to be the best thing I've seen wearing a skirt.


Yeah, that's fair.. the socks are just a little off-putting to me though!

Heres my contribution. Idk who this is, but I about lost it when I found this picture.










Look at that face.. that is hands down the hottest face I have ever seen. And hes not disgustingly ripped, so that's a plus.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> That has to be the best thing I've seen wearing a skirt.


It's alright but I prefer mini-skirts.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> It's alright but I prefer mini-skirts.


Orly?

[Staff edit]


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> It's alright but I prefer mini-skirts.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Why is there almost no chest hair in this thread? Needs Burt Reynolds.










(it's cropped because he's nude)

look familiar?


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Kilted men, skirted men, oh my.



diamondheart89 said:


> Please expand upon on this information.


I can't expand without images, so here's the basic set up








Only the delectable men in question were perhaps a little larger in a certain area, and doing such fun activities as running, shaking their hips and in one particularly lovely GIF dancing in red sequined undergarments which did wonders to highlight movements in the pants department. Not sure if the exaggerated movements of said penises would be pushing the limits though.

And yes, there is barely any chest hair. It's sad. Nearly all the images I come across in my search for hot men have very lovely men with nearly completely smooth bodies. Hair is where it's at.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

That reminds me, Channing Tatum


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Parsnip said:


> Kilted men, skirted men, oh my.
> 
> I can't expand without images, so here's the basic set up
> 
> Only the delectable men in question were perhaps a little larger in a certain area, and doing such fun activities as running, shaking their hips and in one particularly lovely GIF dancing in red sequined undergarments which did wonders to highlight movements in the pants department. Not sure if the exaggerated movements of said penises would be pushing the limits though.


I say post them. There are a lot of boob jiggling and *** & crotch shots all over this forum. Itd be really unfair if only the male ones got deleted.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

And more just because.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Channing Tatum was pretty good in that


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Parsnip said:


> I tried to find an appropriate for SAS GIFs of men in thongs jiggling what their mother gave them in the most lovely way possible. Unfortunately I just encountered a load of porn GIFs, so here are some men that get me hot under the collar without the jiggling and the bulging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I greatly approve of Idris Elba and those bearded guys.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

arnie said:


> ApeinSpace!


Actually that's my father.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> That reminds me, Channing Tatum


Those scenes from Magic Mike made me at least a good 10% gay while I watched them. Then after that movie I had to go throw a football around and change a tire on my car.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I know some people dislike him for Twilight but


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> Those scenes from Magic Mike me at least a good 10% gay while watched them. Then after that movie I had to go throw a football around and change a tire on my car.


:lol it's only natural!


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> (it's cropped because he's nude)


What a tease. I googled looking to see Burt Reynold's penis. I am disappoint.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Need a new thread for pics just like this.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


> Need a new thread for pics just like this.


Ew, that goatee tho.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:um


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> What a tease. I googled looking to see Burt Reynold's penis. I am disappoint.


I'm sorry, it was just too spicy for SAS!! :eek


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

extremly said:


>


I banish you from this land.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> I banish you from this land.


lol just because we have different taste doesn't mean you gotta banish me


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

extremly said:


> lol just because we have different taste doesn't mean you gotta banish me


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

arnie said:


> Need a new thread for pics just like this.


This guy is awesome in everything. Especially this:


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Niall horan!


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Uh, I guess I'll post this, as I'm somewhat transfixed by this (I know, it's mostly just choice camera angles.) And the song itself is something else (It's like crack to my brain right now.) But why not:


<3

I found the video he and Imogen Heap made highly attractive. He makes a fantastically handsome woman, and she a fantastically beautiful man.






(it counts as I find them both hot)

--------------

Also, my main reaction to this thread (even while posting my own collection of hot men)









I need to finish compiling my hot men collection.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mads Mikkelson!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Parsnip said:


> <3
> 
> I found the video he and Imogen Heap made highly attractive. He makes a fantastically handsome woman, and she a fantastically beautiful man.
> 
> ...


Yes! I love that video too. They're both lovely. It took me a while when I first saw it to realise they were dressed up as each other though for some reason lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Barette said:


> Armie Hammer
> 
> ARMIE HAMMER
> 
> *ARMIE HAMMER*





Barette said:


> He really does. And his face is a bit goofy looking.
> 
> ARMIE HAMMER.
> 
> ...


He looks like he enjoys going down. Don't ask me why I think that. Just a feeling I get.



SilentWitness said:


> :lol :b


:idea What do I need to do to be considered a "bad girl"?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

http://onigeeking.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/tumblr_lauzqsjd331qabm53o1_12801.jpg


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

^Is that your ex boyfriend???



komorikun said:


> What do I need to do to be considered a "bad girl"? :idea


I think I have been bad, too...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. I just think that photo is funny. Especially with the cat's expression. The bigger version is better. I just put the link in now.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Dat hairy chest.....


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

This has become a full-on masturbation thread for girls.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> This has become a full-on masturbation thread for girls.


and this is bad because...?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> http://onigeeking.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/tumblr_lauzqsjd331qabm53o1_12801.jpg


Did you notice how the guy has claw marks on his back.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Are those claw marks or fingernail marks?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Are those claw marks or fingernail marks?


Common sense tells me they are fingernail marks but look at the expression on that cat's face.... :sus


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe the cat took advantage of him while he was passed out. I mean s/he seems to like his butt.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

...I'm back! Not in a shared room anymore. But still, there's a bit too much thrusting going on in this thread for my comfort... ops



crimeclub said:


> Those scenes from Magic Mike made me at least a good 10% gay while I watched them. Then after that movie I had to go throw a football around and change a tire on my car.


:lol



extremly said:


> lol just because we have different taste doesn't mean you gotta banish me


Oh my God I love this GIF.

Anyway!:














































Come on, you can't say you were surprised. :roll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn, even I'm turned on. Stupid sexy toned men!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Someone already posted a joke ugly guy? I'll get my coat.


It wasn't my intention to cause any agro in this thread, heh - just meant it as a harmless joke.

But seeing as you're here right now, you must remind me on how this thread isn't 'objectifying' men - unless of course you Feminists can see the depth of someone's character through an exposed six-pack :b


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ha! I'm not turned on * dances*


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Please expand upon on this information.


helicopter penis?

ok i'll post some dudes so as i'm not accused of trolling. heres some fassbender. he looks good in every movie frame/photo. 









good old depp, how old is he now? and he still looks amazing. wish I had that same effortless cool.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> It wasn't my intention to cause any agro in this thread, heh - just meant it as a harmless joke.
> 
> But seeing as you're here right now, you must remind me on how this thread isn't 'objectifying' men - unless of course you Feminists can see the depth of someone's character through an exposed six-pack :b


It's all about appreciating the physical beauty of a man who fits into the 'hot' category. To ignore the beauty found in the human form, nay, to avoid celebrating this beauty and embracing these figures of manhood with enthusiasm, would be a travesty. You do not need to be sexual to appreciate this beauty, and while you may find the depths of a mans soul far more titillating a soul is rarely 'hot'. It is interesting, amazing, and ultimately the thing which makes you see what many view as a scrawny beanpole as the best thing since sliced bread, but the invisible soul is rarely 'hot'. We are here to gaze upon male specimens and think deeply about how beautiful they are in the purely physical sense. Just as one appreciates a fine thoroughbred, with their elegant limbs and muscled bodies, so we appreciate the structure of men who have, one way or another, dedicated part of their life to sculpting their bodies.

Plus, those abs bro. Those abs.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> These are quoted from my post in cutest guy because I'm just that lazy:


Noice, mate. He's great in Hannibal.

I've posted these in cute guy thread, but I wanna put them here too.

Eric Bana










Darri Ingolfsson










Liam Hemsworth










They seem to all be in suits. I wonder if that means anything...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Parsnip said:


> It's all about appreciating the physical beauty of a man who fits into the 'hot' category. To ignore the beauty found in the human form, nay, to avoid celebrating this beauty and embracing these figures of manhood with enthusiasm, would be a travesty. You do not need to be sexual to appreciate this beauty, and while you may find the depths of a mans soul far more titillating a soul is rarely 'hot'. It is interesting, amazing, and ultimately the thing which makes you see what many view as a scrawny beanpole as the best thing since sliced bread, but the invisible soul is rarely 'hot'. We are here to gaze upon male specimens and think deeply about how beautiful they are in the purely physical sense. Just as one appreciates a fine thoroughbred, with their elegant limbs and muscled bodies, so we appreciate the structure of men who have, one way or another, dedicated part of their life to sculpting their bodies.
> 
> Plus, those abs bro. Those abs.


heh, touche Mz. Parsnip :b

I don't have a problem with ogling to be honest, but I think everyone should be able to.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

komorikun said:


> No. I just think that photo is funny. Especially with the cat's expression. The bigger version is better. I just put the link in now.


I thought it was your cat from your avatar. :lol Whoever he is, he's adorable.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I blame Elad for this :blank


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> and this is bad because...?


Never said it's bad, just giving a running commentary :b


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> heh, touche Mz. Parsnip :b
> 
> I don't have a problem with ogling to be honest, but I think everyone should be able to.


Yay!

Equality thrust.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hot guy Friday


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> It wasn't my intention to cause any agro in this thread, heh - just meant it as a harmless joke.


I don't know if it created any aggro. It was just a lame joke.



Paper Samurai said:


> But seeing as you're here right now, you must remind me on how this thread isn't 'objectifying' men - unless of course you Feminists can see the depth of someone's character through an exposed six-pack :b


There is a degree of sexual objectification in any example of physical preference; you can't say someone is physically attractive without viewing them as a product of their physicality. The difference is that there is no social weight burdening the enjoyment of sexy guys. There is no history, no level of endemic derogatory sexualisation of men, it is almost all complimentary. The difference is that when a man is sexually objectified *he rarely loses his dignity, because he doesn't need to.* He is under no real threat of being undermined, he can't really be wholly sexualised because substance is usually implied with men; an attractive man rarely needs to earn credibility like an attractive woman does.

No fireman will ever be hired just for his looks. He will never be refused a position just because he's ugly. The objectification of men does occur, increasingly so, and it can be damaging and it warrants discussion, however it occurs on a largely superficial level, there is no social agenda behind it. It isnt comparable. We are barely emerging from ages of institutionalised misogyny that cast women as pretty little things who only exist for the benefit of men. Men don't have to deal with that. Worse, they aren't even aware of not having to deal with that. That is privilege.

So that's why there might be more focus on the objectification of women than men. It's context, and it's basic. Calling a man a **** will never elicit the same response as calling a woman a ****, just as calling a white person a ****** isn't the same as calling a black person a n*****.

You can hole poke as much as you want, and sometimes you probably have a point, albeit convoluted. But an equality movement has more work to do for the parties who are farther behind. The focus isn't always equal; this is a shortcoming and it isn't irreparable. But when you try and discredit it by pointing out things like this, you're only making your own argument look desperate and ill considered.

EDIT: also correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure no one is going through the cute girl thread screaming sexism?


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

This thread is in danger of taking a turn for the serious.
Actually this man, with or without a shirt, is possibly up there with Idris Elba when it comes to men who could be dressed in a pink bunny onesie and still be 'hot' to me. I'm a base creature.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

kiirby said:


> EDIT: also correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure no one is going through the cute girl thread screaming sexism?


I think SnowFlakesFire had a pretty big tantrum in there if I remember correctly, though all the posts got deleted eventually. That was a fun time.

Also I think the point of him saying that, wasn't that objectification between males and females were even, it was to point out that you shouldn't be okay with objectifying one gender, while being against it for the other. It shouldn't matter at all if one is considered to be much more negative than the other. Be against both, not just 1 side. Not that I've seen anyone posting here have a problem with the beautiful women threads, so I dunno.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

If only I could look as sexy each time I wash my clothes!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I blame Elad for this :blank


LOL agreed.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> If only I could look as sexy each time I wash my clothes!


:lol


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> fake, tanned, airbrushed 6 packs
> 
> I bet a lot of these guys take roids.
> It's not attractive to harm your body
> ...


Airbrushed six packs are the best. Brushing abs onto a man is so much fun. Not with photoshop, but through the wonderful world of contouring makeup.

Where are your contributions to the thread? It's a travesty for someone with such exceptional tastes to leave the thread without contributing something a little more unusual.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Tinydancer20 said:


> fake, tanned, airbrushed 6 packs
> 
> I bet a lot of these guys take roids.
> It's not attractive to harm your body
> ...


Then you post a pic of a guy you like


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

kiirby said:


> EDIT: also correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure no one is going through the cute girl thread screaming sexism?


Oh yeah of course, people here on SAS don't seem to hold said opinion - but Feminists in the media certainly do. As many self identifying Feminists in here (including yourself) started posting in this thread, the idea just came to me. Thought I'd test the waters ya know.



kiirby said:


> There is a degree of sexual objectification in any example of physical preference; you can't say someone is physically attractive without viewing them as a product of their physicality. The difference is that there is no social weight burdening the enjoyment of sexy guys. There is no history, no level of endemic derogatory sexualisation of men, it is almost all complimentary. The difference is that when a man is sexually objectified *he rarely loses his dignity, because he doesn't need to.* He is under no real threat of being undermined, he can't really be wholly sexualised because substance is usually implied with men; an attractive man rarely needs to earn credibility like an attractive woman does.
> 
> No fireman will ever be hired just for his looks. He will never be refused a position just because he's ugly. The objectification of men does occur, increasingly so, and it can be damaging and it warrants discussion, however it occurs on a largely superficial level, there is no social agenda behind it. It isnt comparable. We are barely emerging from ages of institutionalised misogyny that cast women as pretty little things who only exist for the benefit of men. Men don't have to deal with that. Worse, they aren't even aware of not having to deal with that. That is privilege.
> 
> ...


Hmm, that doesn't sit right with me. The idea that certain people in a society can get away with doing something and others can't - that just doesn't strike me as equality.

I still stand by my original point; either you let everyone do something or no one at all. To expect men to pay for the sins of what may or may not have happened in the past is not particularly fair or constructive.

Just my opinion though mind.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I only care about faces ..Basically take all the dudes 
in This threads faces and put them on an average sized male body,
add a good sense of humor, and you have my dream man


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> ^^
> Stop trying to instigate a genderwar from nothing or gtfo xD
> 
> Ok, I'm back to contribute! I can't promise big muscles, but at least they are shirtless.
> ...


Clearly you should reconsider my marriage proposal Offline, I'm also a white sickly looking little b****-boy.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Oh yeah of course, people here on SAS don't seem to hold said opinion - but Feminists in the media certainly do. As many self identifying Feminists in here (including yourself) started posting in this thread, the idea just came to me. Thought I'd test the waters ya know.
> 
> Hmm, that doesn't sit right with me. The idea that certain people in a society can get away with doing something and others can't - that just doesn't strike me as equality.
> 
> ...


Obviously kiirby more than holds his own and is more knowledgable/intelligent/eloquent than me, but I'm going to chime in anyway... It isn't a matter of objectification being okay for women to indulge, and not for men. I don't think there's any one general consensus in terms of these feminists in the media in terms of this either (like "it's okay for women to objectify 75% of the time and men can objectify only ever other Thurs"), except being against the objectification of women---not in the way of "don't look at pretty women" but more in the way of "don't place a woman's worth upon her looks"---which believe you me, that happens constantly and is woven very deeply in history and also into the foundations of women's self-esteem. And when objectification does occur, it happens insanely more frequently for women than it does for men. Any and every woman has experienced it, I experience it very frequently at my job (and I asked my male coworker if he ever gets treated that way, and he said never, in the year he's worked there---and I'm not equating flirting with objectification, I like when I'm flirted with). I don't understand where anyone is paying for anything, either. But, again, oh well.

Plus, I don't think admiring beauty is objectification... If I were to say that these men are worth more than unattractive men because they please my eye, and that their purpose is to remain attractive or risk losing a piece of their worth, then that's objectification. I think it's agreed that we're all just looking at hot guys, as y'all look at hot girls. Honestly Paper? We all know your opinions, you don't need to push them into every thread where you see a window, or rather, a pinhole of opportunity (not to be rude but to be crude).

BUT C'MON GUYS. Again, this doesn't happen in the men's thread. Let's just enjoy hot guys. How about some Armie Hammer?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Clearly you should reconsider my marriage proposal Offline, I'm also a white sickly looking little b****-boy.


Nuh uh. I've seen you!



Barette said:


> BUT C'MON GUYS. Again, this doesn't happen in the men's thread. Let's just enjoy hot guys. How about some Armie Hammer?


I haven't seen anything with that guy, and he's not my usual type, but I get it. That smile is something you can't deny.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> Come on, you can't say you were surprised. :roll


:lol Let's hear it for the firemen!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Barette said:


> Obviously kiirby more than holds his own and is more knowledgable/intelligent/eloquent than me, but I'm going to chime in anyway... It isn't a matter of objectification being okay for women to indulge, and not for men. I don't think there's any one general consensus in terms of these feminists in the media in terms of this either (like "it's okay for women to objectify 75% of the time and men can objectify only ever other Thurs"), except being against the objectification of women---not in the way of "don't look at pretty women" but more in the way of "don't place a woman's worth upon her looks"---which believe you me, that happens constantly and is woven very deeply in history and also into the foundations of women's self-esteem. And when objectification does occur, it happens insanely more frequently for women than it does for men. Any and every woman has experienced it, I experience it very frequently at my job (and I asked my male coworker if he ever gets treated that way, and he said never, in the year he's worked there---and I'm not equating flirting with objectification, I like when I'm flirted with). I don't understand where anyone is paying for anything, either. But, again, oh well.
> 
> Plus, I don't think admiring beauty is objectification... If I were to say that these men are worth more than unattractive men because they please my eye, and that their purpose is to remain attractive or risk losing a piece of their worth, then that's objectification. I think it's agreed that we're all just looking at hot guys, as y'all look at hot girls.* Honestly Paper? We all know your opinions, you don't need to push them into every thread where you see a window or pinhole of opportunity (not to be rude but to be crass).*
> 
> BUT C'MON GUYS. Again, this doesn't happen in the men's thread. Let's just enjoy hot guys. How about some Armie Hammer?


Heh, I don't think I've posted anything gender related in a while to be honest. You also seem to be under the impression I have some kind of agenda - where in fact I just like analysing things. There are very few topics on the internet brought up with as much conviction as gender politics, but most of the time it's pure idealism that crumbles with the slightest bit of probing. I just wish there were some MRA's on here btw(Men's Rights Activists) because I would put them under the same scrutiny.

As for your window metaphor, not nearly crass enough if that's the effect you're going for - glory hole would be my personal choice


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Finally the topic I was looking for let's bring some class to this thread! Thanks for making this thread btw and here I go:


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Ok, I'm back to contribute! I can't promise big muscles, but at least they are shirtless.


Finally someone who posts pics of guys who don't make me feel ashamed about my love for Philip Morris & not paying a membership for a packed & sweaty gym. :yay *Where's the skinny love, yo!?*



>


mmmm you're so kinky probably offline, I like that 8)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

probably offline said:


> i forgot that i was going to post adam driver


yeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssss


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> It wasn't my intention to cause any agro in this thread, heh - just meant it as a harmless joke.
> 
> But seeing as you're here right now, you must remind me on how this thread isn't 'objectifying' men - unless of course you Feminists can see the depth of someone's character through an exposed six-pack :b


Exactly:










:lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Nuh uh. I've seen you!


Yeah you've seen me,

But I've seen your description of your ideal guy

And I'm right here girl..


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> Clearly you should reconsider my marriage proposal Offline, I'm also a white sickly looking little b****-boy.


lol. (well that's one way to put it I guess)



probably offline said:


> ^^
> Stop trying to instigate a genderwar from nothing or gtfo xD
> 
> Ok, I'm back to contribute! I can't promise big muscles, but at least they are shirtless.
> ...


skinny, pale and nice hair eh? I think I found your ideal guy:

*deleted


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

This thread needs a little more Downey.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> skinny, pale and nice hair eh? I think I found your ideal guy:


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Downey is old and looks like my dad


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> Downey is old and looks like my dad


Is that Robert Downs Syndrome Jr?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

why do people keep bringing up the cutest girl thread when theres a cutest guy thread full of shirtlessness. can't we all just fap along?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Paper Samurai said:


> I still stand by my original point; either you let everyone do something or no one at all. *To expect men to pay for the sins of what may or may not have happened in the past is not particularly fair or constructive.*


Hm, I'll probably regret continuing this, but...first off, "may or may not have happened in the past," the things that were mentioned (in the context of the post you were replying to) did in fact happen.

Also, the bolded part...well...I _do_ wish more users around here (not really in this particular thread, but elsewhere on the forum...you know where I mean) would please keep that in mind when talking about the other gender, male *or* female, period. Currently, plenty of us are being held responsible or judged negatively for *things we haven't even done*... :um

That's all I'll say on that since it never goes well...

Anyway:



arnie said:


> Exactly:


This'll sound weird, and I doubt anyone will believe me, but the guy on the right, IMO (I think they're actually the same guy?), looks friendlier, more along my lines, and...well, cuddlier, to me. ops His face is more attractive, he looks more "real" (and approachable), and he looks like he'd be kind of nice to hug (if I were much of a hugging person).

Guy on the left just looks kind of evil and like his pecs(?) should be going "Oomp oomp oomp oomp."

ETA, damn, there's like twenty new posts by the time I add my input here!!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Everyone trying to have a serious discussion about gender and objectification needs to leave this thread. This is for the pure unadulterated enjoyment of women and gay guys. Now leave and make your own thread if you MUST engage in debate. Also all of the guys who are trolling will be found and punished. :blank


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Everyone trying to have a serious discussion about gender and objectification needs to leave this thread. This is for pure unadulterated enjoyment for women and gay guys. Now leave and make your own thread if you MUST engage in debate. Also all of the guys who are trolling will be found and punished. :blank


Please punish me. Hurt me like a little boy. I'm your defenseless servant-slave whose only purpose of existence is to serve you.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

more armie


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> Please punish me. Hurt me like a little boy. I'm your defenseless servant-slave whose only purpose of existence is to serve you.


Out! There is no place for your uncontrolled testosterone fueled desperation here.


----------



## eris and dysnomia (Nov 5, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> All these guys are attractive, but I don't find them attractive. If that makes sense.


Finally someone understands. I don't care for overly-muscled men or generic attractiveness.

I do like Jensen Ackles however. He is just pretty.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Out! There is no place for your uncontrolled testosterone fueled desperation here.


Your wish is indeed my command :clap


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Barette said:


> Armie Hammer
> 
> ARMIE HAMMER
> 
> *ARMIE HAMMER*


YES, this. Armie Hammer. I've seen him in movies but didn't know what his name was. God, he's gorgeous. And he has the perfect amount of chest hair.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Armie Hammer's real first name is Armand...Armand Hammer.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Armie Hammer's real first name is Armand...Armand Hammer.


:haha

That was good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> lol. (well that's one way to put it I guess)
> 
> skinny, pale and nice hair eh? I think I found your ideal guy:


who is that?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Everyone trying to have a serious discussion about gender and objectification needs to leave this thread. This is for the pure unadulterated enjoyment of women and gay guys. Now leave and make your own thread if you MUST engage in debate. Also all of the guys who are trolling will be found and punished. :blank


Seriously.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Psst...there's a little something poking through in your first picture.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> who is that?


That's him :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> That's him :b


Ohhh, that makes more sense actually lol I didn't realise it was a mirror shot when I was on my phone.

Well. :tiptoe


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

men with cats


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> men with cats


LOLLLLLL that cat looks so uncomfortable!!


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Yeah you've seen me,
> 
> But I've seen your description of your ideal guy
> 
> And I'm right here girl..


Half the guys who flock to this site fit probably offline's description. something about white and skinny and depression goes hand in hand.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

starburst93 said:


> YES, this. Armie Hammer. I've seen him in movies but didn't know what his name was. God, he's gorgeous. And he has the perfect amount of chest hair.


He has the perfect amount of everything.

He is God. Not just _a_ god, HE* IS *GOD.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Valtron said:


> Dat hairy chest.....


YES! Now THAT is what i'm talking about! Needs more chest hair!!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

More Idris Elba.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> more *armie*


You called?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

arnie said:


> You called?


Nice body but the face is meh.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> Please punish me. Hurt me like a little boy. I'm your defenseless servant-slave whose only purpose of existence is to serve you.


In on being punished by diamondheart.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

probably offline said:


> You think he's cute, huh? (sorry♥)
> 
> Bah! I have yellow fever, too


I have a thing for Asian men. oh man. oh man, do I.

The guy in this picture is cute, a little young for me, but he looks kind of on the sweet side imo and that's unattractive.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> I have a thing for Asian men. oh man. oh man, do I.
> 
> The guy in this picture is cute, a little young for me, but he looks kind of on the sweet side imo and that's unattractive.


He's way too young for me too :lol I posted him because he looks sassy with his lollipop(and his body is perfect).

oops


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

probably offline said:


> He's way too young for me too :lol I posted him because he looks sassy with his lollipop(and his body is perfect).
> 
> oops


His abs are amazing


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My god this thread. Why didn't I click on it sooner?!


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I think everyone needs relationships instead of these threads


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ It's called having fun?


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah. Objectifying people is a real riot


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Bring me Armie Hammer and I'll leave the thread, no problem. I'd even settle for Henry Cavill.

I'm seriously going to find myself hiding under this man's bed, at some point in my life.










UUURGHHGHSIUHDISUHFIh so gorgeous


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think there is anything wrong with finding someone attractive?:stu

Barette isn't he married?


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I went looking for images to post in this thread, but I got... distracted. O.O


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with finding someone attractive?:stu
> 
> Barette isn't he married?


Marriage is nothing but some jewelry and a piece of paper. Plus have you seen his wife? All gristle.

Edit: The shame of the matter is he seems a little dull and uninteresting, but christ, look at him.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

There are people on here complaining about how they are terrible looking and then threads like this get made just to further prove the point that looks are super important ., sigh


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

John Krasinski! So adorable.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Tinydancer20 said:


> There are people on here complaining about how they are terrible looking and then threads like this get made just to further prove the point that looks are super important ., sigh


I think these threads are bad for this site, even if they are kinda enjoyable for me when I'm in a certain mood.

I don't find a lot of the guys posted attractive though. I mean, they're conventionally attractive, but ehh. They do nothing for me.

There isn't enough variation here in the type of guys being posted. That's the problem. We need some fat and bald guys up in here, so we can show that all types of men can be hot and that women aren't like picky and stuff like the menz... or something like that. Dunno.

Where am I going with this post? I don't have a clue.

I'm bored.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

This guy is amazing. Isn't he married?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Yes that's adorable and clever of you to post that.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Grand said:


> I think these threads are bad for this site, even if they are kinda enjoyable for me when I'm in a certain mood.
> 
> I don't find a lot of the guys posted attractive though. I mean, they're conventionally attractive, but ehh. They do nothing for me.
> 
> ...












I think he's really cute even though not everyone will think that. He's from the show Gigolos lol There's something about him I find sexy.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I bet chicks love this guy because he has a since of fashion, and he's rich. You can tell he's rich because of his dollar sign necklace.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

The guy from the office?
my green man is better looking


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

meganmila said:


> I think he's really cute even though not everyone will think that. He's from the show Gigolos lol There's something about him I find sexy.


There we go... a bald guy. :clap
I realize he's not a bad looking dude, but he does nothing for me either. :b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Grand said:


> There we go... a bald guy. :clap
> I realize he's not a bad looking dude, but he does nothing for me either. :b


He is not your typical good looking guy( like a pretty face or some s***). But damn I would wanna bed him.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

This dude. He was in a Lifetime movie one time.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

These threads do nothing for me b.c I care a lot more about things other than a flat tummy and a six pack. For example - money .


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

We get it tinydancer, we get it


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Apprently TheBerry had a photo gallery of him. Bingo.

btw I'm sorry everyone for being creepy. I'm so sleep deprived and this is just so fun.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Here we go . Nice looking man with money raining on him 
perfect man


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I think he's really cute even though not everyone will think that. He's from the show Gigolos lol There's something about him I find sexy.


Afff would be proud. :yes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes he would.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Why is this thread getting so much hate? I feel like we need to troll the cutest girl thread in turn, instead of agreeing and adding to it :b


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Barette said:


> John Krasinski! So adorable.





Barette said:


>


YES!! :yay

Anyway...large image, sorry! ops

STRIPPER COPS!










(In case it doesn't work, try clicking here.)

I wanted to post sexy male cops, but I couldn't figure out the magic words to input to Google to come up with anything that wasn't cheesy costumes, sexy female cops, or half-clothed cops. ;_; What's wrong with hot half-clothed cops, you're wondering--? They're not in uniform! THAT TAKES AWAY THE WHOLE POINT!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Why is this thread getting so much hate? I feel like we need to troll the cutest girl thread in turn, instead of agreeing and adding to it :b


I've taken it upon myself to continue this thread in its original direction. I will not give in, we will not secede!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Why is this thread getting so much hate? I feel like we need to troll the cutest girl thread in turn, instead of agreeing and adding to it :b


I would just ignore them. Or I should.

Yummy, Channing tatum in a cop uniform.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think he's goodlooking.



















Mmm German.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I love how guys constantly have to tell women what they like. Really guys? Why dont you let us decide what we find attractive.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Aquablue32 said:


> I love how guys constantly have to tell women what they like. Really guys? Why dont you let us decide what we find attractive.


:boogie


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Aquablue32 said:


> I love how guys constantly have to tell women what they like. Really guys? Why dont you let us decide what we find attractive.


Actually, there are some women in the cute girl thread too asking for things like small boobs and sending threatening pms to someone. Goes both ways.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Valtron said:


>


Everybody goes a little crazy sometimes.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

So many pretty boys. Let's get some real manly men in here:


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Valtron said:


>


Y e s.


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

*Huzzah!*


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

F*** yeah. He is ideal. He's not on the adorable level of Masi Oka but he still has a good mix of cute and sexy without being gross skinny like Adam Levine or looking like he plays for the other team. He should wax his chest hair though, it's not cute to me.

Oh and Matt Bomer is so good looking that it's hard to tell if there's a soul of some kind hiding in there...looks great but mechanical/coldly perfect.



Barette said:


> Armie Hammer
> 
> ARMIE HAMMER
> 
> *ARMIE HAMMER*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

That guy from percy jackson, logan i think


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Barette said:


> John Krasinski! So adorable.


I also second this. I like your taste in men, Barette.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> also lachowski


He must be one of those people who can't go anywhere without having people, of all genders and ages, staring at him.

He looks like the inspiration for a statue, or something:


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

This ones probably going to be unpopular but I have a huge crush on Andy Samberg. He's hilarious, but I also think he cleans up well.










He also has a great butt. Just sayin'.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Any love for permed B-Coops?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> That's him :b


Aww. Was going to post; '10/10 - would turn gay for that guy' - wanted to reel some people in :b


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ohhh, that makes more sense actually lol I didn't realise it was a mirror shot when I was on my phone.
> 
> Well. :tiptoe





probably offline said:


> You think he's cute, huh? (sorry♥)
> 
> Bah! I have yellow fever, too


I don't tend to look like the previous pic most of the time - my weight fluctuates a lot for some reason, and my skin's not always that pristine lol. (I also don't tend to grow my hair that long any more) This is what I usually look like (or there abouts) and you can probably tell I'm part Asian for once.

*will delete these photos in a little bit.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Barette said:


> Obviously kiirby more than holds his own and is more knowledgable/intelligent/eloquent than me, but I'm going to chime in anyway... It isn't a matter of objectification being okay for women to indulge, and not for men. I don't think there's any one general consensus in terms of these feminists in the media in terms of this either (like "it's okay for women to objectify 75% of the time and men can objectify only ever other Thurs"), except being against the objectification of women---not in the way of "don't look at pretty women" but more in the way of "don't place a woman's worth upon her looks"---which believe you me, that happens constantly and is woven very deeply in history and also into the foundations of women's self-esteem. And when objectification does occur, it happens insanely more frequently for women than it does for men. Any and every woman has experienced it, I experience it very frequently at my job (and I asked my male coworker if he ever gets treated that way, and he said never, in the year he's worked there---and I'm not equating flirting with objectification, I like when I'm flirted with). I don't understand where anyone is paying for anything, either. But, again, oh well.
> 
> Plus, I don't think admiring beauty is objectification... If I were to say that these men are worth more than unattractive men because they please my eye, and that their purpose is to remain attractive or risk losing a piece of their worth, then that's objectification. I think it's agreed that we're all just looking at hot guys, as y'all look at hot girls. Honestly Paper? We all know your opinions, you don't need to push them into every thread where you see a window, or rather, a pinhole of opportunity (not to be rude but to be crude).


Exactly this, you put it perfectly. And in a much less obnoxious way than me. No one is saying it's okay to objectify men but not women. It's just a matter of considering context.

Sorry for derailing the thread though. Here's Joseph Gordon Levitt before he became a douchebag to make up for it.












Paper Samurai said:


> I just wish there were some MRA's on here


HAHAHAHAhahahahaha- ahhhhhh. Very good.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Adding a couple more guys on here...Matt Lewis from the Harry Potter movies









I'm really attracted to rocker guys and just guys with tattoos in general, so here's Synyster Gates from Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Clint Eastwood's son.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Eh, he's too boring looking for me.

Jim Morrison. He seemed pretentious as hell and his poetry sucked, but he was pretty.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Mmm German.


Actually, he grew up in Ireland so really he's Irish. Yes I know a bit too much about Michael Fassbender.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> Actually, he grew up in Ireland so really he's Irish. Yes I know a bit too much about Michael Fassbender.


IMDB says Germany. Hmmm oh well.

Also, Joseph gordon levvit is a douchebag? Weird. Still my favorite actor.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

You might be sexy, Julian, but you can't teach me anything about liquor.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Barette said:


> ^Eh, he's too boring looking for me.
> 
> Jim Morrison. He seemed pretentious as hell and his poetry sucked, but he was pretty.


**** you. He was a great poet.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Some guys I know.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> I don't tend to look like the previous pic most of the time - my weight fluctuates a lot for some reason, and my skin's not always that pristine lol. (I also don't tend to grow my hair that long any more) This is what I usually look like (or there abouts) and you can probably tell I'm part Asian for once.
> 
> *will delete these photos in a little bit.


What happened here? Did you get naked?

I'm afraid I can't post shirtless pics this time, because this guy is a writer/journalist


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

^ I don't know why I'm in this thread to be honest, but that dude looks a lot like John Mayer lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

starburst93 said:


> This ones probably going to be unpopular but I have a huge crush on Andy Samberg. He's hilarious, but I also think he cleans up well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes xs 15. Ive always thought he was really cute and funny. Must find out what his butt looks like :b


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

probably offline said:


> What happened here? Did you get naked?


Just posted a pic that was closer to what I looked like most of the time, where it's a lot more obvious I'm part Asian. No nudes I'm afraid :b

*I've taken down all the photos of me in this thread btw - standard protocol you see.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

zomgz said:


>


I like his cocky swagger.  (Of course I'm only familiar with him as Castle, so that's why. :lol )

Oh, and his hair! :mushy And his eyes, they look so warm.



gunner21 said:


> Clint Eastwood's son.


Holy crap, I didn't know he had a son...he looks just like him! :shock


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
I feel like he has twice as many teeth as I have




(I'm living in this thread now)


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

tehuti88 said:


> I like his cocky swagger.  (Of course I'm only familiar with him as Castle, so that's why. :lol )
> 
> Oh, and his hair! :mushy And his eyes, they look so warm.


Isn't he though? I love that guy.

Oh and let us not forget...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Colin Farrallellodayum.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

zomgz said:


> Isn't he though? I love that guy.
> 
> Oh and let us not forget...


Oh of course. :yes
Although my attraction to him is probably also due to the roles he plays, and how well he plays them.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

SilentWitness said:


>


He died today, RIP


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

SilentWitness said:


>


RIP  he was one of my celebrity crushes


----------



## thekp (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=32289&stc=1&d=1385877370


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

SilentWitness said:


>


Oh, oh, oh...this one makes me sad. 

I wasn't a fan or anything but I always thought he was cute. He too had lovely warm-looking eyes.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

SilentWitness said:


>


RIP *Sniffles*


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> He died today, RIP


So very sad. I had a crush on him for a long time. He seemed like a really nice person too. RIP Paul.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooh Brett Keisel. That beard, THAT BEARD.

He's so big. And so bearded. Look how big he is. LOOK HOW BEARDED.

I don't have too many types I like, because I'm a visual wh*re who likes all types, but big pretty boys (Armie Hammer) and big bear types (Brett Keisel) I always find hot.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> Can we all come together and agree that Jim Carrey is the sexiest man alive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No because my dad is a Jim Carrey doppelganger and that's creepy.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## hotpunch (Oct 30, 2013)

My old friend I think is best looking guy. He is mixed race Bengali and Irish and 6"4. His name means beautiful anyway. He is better looking than chick on my avatar.

Edit: his not old lol, just we don't keep in touch anymore


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Henry Rollins. Cool ****ing dude, too. Not to mention intelligent.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Josh Zuckerman :3


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Josh Zuckerman :3


Sorry, but when I see that guy all I think about is him jizzing in his underwear. Kind of kills any attraction I could have for him.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I do like ginger men, ngl.

*Edit *to save myself posting twice in a row. Look at this dude. Ch r i ii i i st.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^Stephen Fry is wonderful


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

He's beautiful but looks too young and fragile for me to view him in a sexual way.


meepie said:


>


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

You really do have excellent taste in men.



Barette said:


> omg
> 
> Staff edit


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

DonnaDunno said:


> You really do have excellent taste in men.


I have to say, I really do.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

starburst93 said:


> Sorry, but when I see that guy all I think about is him jizzing in his underwear. Kind of kills any attraction I could have for him.


 lol...I've only seen him in some of that movie Sex Drive. Not that I've watched hardly any of it because it's not really my kind of movie but I just think he's so cute. xD


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

this is a very good looking guy IMO


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dev Patel. So adorable. ^_^


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I might have a man crush on Jeremy Renner. (Full ****).


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

so I've met some pretty hot guys in the past 5 months. It's amazing what you discover in your own hometown when you drag your butt off the interwebs. This one frighteningly hot guy I met at my hair salon. He was a dark haired olive hued BEAUTY. Sharp jawline, strong features, buff as hell. Another I met at a job thing. Was lighter, but a solid pack of meat.










they're out there. you just have to look for them.

None of this Ryan Reynolds/Adam Levine pretty boy crap. I hate pretty boys.

I don't understand how these guys made hottest men of the year??????

I know my vision is bad and all but c'mon.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

the world is going batsh** if this is sexiest man alive










I think I have more man qualities than this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> the world is going batsh** if this is sexiest man alive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol I knew I'd be entertained when I saw you posted and I was not disapointed as per usual.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> :lol I knew I'd be entertained when I saw you posted and I was not disapointed as per usual.


you agree right?










I guess scrawny, pale, marked to provide some hint of muscle definition and thin lips are a turn on in never never land. Never never take me there.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^he reminds me of a piece of popcorn.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> you agree right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your 'type' is sort of the complete opposite of mine I think, actually. I just like how you can't appreciate other's tastes though :') I'm not a massive fan of Ryan Reynolds and Adam Levine either though but I can appreciate why people would find all those guys attractive.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> your 'type' is sort of the complete opposite of mine I think, actually. I just like how you can't appreciate other's tastes though :') I'm not a massive fan of Ryan Reynolds and Adam Levine either though but I can appreciate why people would find all those guys attractive.


when a guy is named sexiest man alive you expect him to look better than your next door neighbor.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

tea111red said:


> ^he reminds me of a piece of popcorn.


Lmao


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

calichick said:


> when a guy is named sexiest man alive you expect him to look better than your next door neighbor.


you've never seen my next door neighbor then.

Adam Levine is drop dead sexy. Along with Bradley Cooper


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> you've never seen my next door neighbor then.
> 
> Adam Levine is drop dead sexy. Along with Bradley Cooper


yes, so drop dead sexy, I would sooner drop dead than have him touch me.

5'9
skinny build 
no pigmentation in his skin
eyes 1 cm apart
nose taking up large portion of face
non existent lips
forehead more prominent than jawline
hairy in all the wrong places

money and fame don't make a man.

[bradley cooper on the other hand is damn fine]


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

calichick said:


> yes, so drop dead sexy, I would sooner drop dead than have him touch me.
> 
> 5'9
> skinny build
> ...


I like skinny build. I like imperfect. I don't care about money nor fame.

You like what you like, I like what I like.

Also, I'm curious to know if you pick out all your flaws as well?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


>





tea111red said:


> ^he reminds me of a piece of popcorn.


Caramel corn. With nuts.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

calichick said:


> you agree right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to be a little gay for a second here, so bear with me.

Adam Levine is insanely good looking. I wish I looked like him.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm going to be a little gay for a second here, so bear with me.
> 
> Adam Levine is insanely good looking. I wish I looked like him.
> 
> ...


 I have that saved on my phone :heart


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> I like skinny build. I like imperfect. I don't care about money nor fame.
> 
> You like what you like, I like what I like.
> 
> Also, I'm curious to know if you pick out all your flaws as well?


You're talking to Calichick, just remember that. Barking up her tree entails page after page of arguing.

I'd like to meet you one day though calichick. Me and some other members were actually discussing how entertaining it would be to have you come along to our meetups. I'd like to see if you're so confident in person.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> You're talking to Calichick, just remember that. Barking up her tree entails page after page of arguing.
> 
> I'd like to meet you one day though calichick. Me and some other members were actually discussing how entertaining it would be to have you come along to our meetups. I'd like to see if you're so confident in person.


I know. We've had our arguments. She's not really that confident. If she were, she wouldn't be talking like that. She just enjoys the controversy


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm going to be a little gay for a second here, so bear with me.
> 
> Adam Levine is insanely good looking. I wish I looked like him.


you're better looking than him. TRUST me.










anyways the abundance of his pictures on this page make me scared to ever leave the house again for fear of being brainwashed.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

and yes I figured out who you were a day ago.

stop changing your username already.



RelinquishedHell said:


> I'd like to see if you're so confident in person.


this assumption is boring me honestly. If you don't know who I am or know about what passes through my head, I am NOT confident. LOOKING GOOD does NOT equate to confidence. This is the brutal stereotype of good looking people, that they MUST have the BEST lives out there and no problems in the world.

keep perpetuating this nonsense maybe one day it will come true for me.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Young Bruce Willis

























To be honest i'd probably bang current day Bruce Willis too.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Barette said:


> Henry Rollins.


WTF DAD?! :sus


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm loving this guy's facial features, the jawline with the symmetry to the nose and the deep set brow line and hair.

Kind of like my structure except more exaggerated.

Love it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

this guy is soooooo damn fine

Man I love me some men of color. Nice dark skin, sexy face, hard body, voice makes me melt.






white guys just don't have this element for me.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## toska (Dec 11, 2013)

I didn't want to find him handsome (don't know why) but Henry Cavill is just too attractive (even when he looked all lame in Superman--the clean-shaven look did nothing for him, or rather, me).


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, that guy is a perfect example of someone who is annoyingly good looking...not in a tabula rosa beautiful yet possibly vacant shell type way but in a deeply condescending way that almost sneers at you with an air of bitterness. I don't know who he is but I think in cases like his the physical features he was born with could easily hold him back in life as much or more so than someone with more of a Stephen Fry look.



Khantko said:


> this is a very good looking guy IMO


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

He looks like a 14 yr old gay guy. I love asian guys but they need to look like they would be able to throw a decent punch or have an intelligent conversation and not look like their breath would still smell of their mom's breastmilk. Daniel Dae Kim is a really really hot asian guy.












crystaltears said:


>


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

Actually, that guy kinda looks like a skinny guy that just got ab implants(which, yes are a real thing...a sad and pathetic but very real thing).



Mr Bacon said:


> If only I could look as sexy each time I wash my clothes!


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

I think the "sexiest man/woman alive" titles are more about PR teams and who has what movie or record coming out by an influential major company than an actual representation of who is sexiest person alive.It's just silly PR stuff but sometimes the photos do look nice.



calichick said:


> the world is going batsh** if this is sexiest man alive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm going to be a little gay for a second here, so bear with me.
> 
> Adam Levine is insanely good looking. I wish I looked like him.


He reminds me of a teenage girl. Maybe his voice. Or general face.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

So much Adam Levine hate :lol
I personally found him more attractive back in 2003-2005 but now...not as much.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

He's not ugly I just don't find him attractive, if that makes sense.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> He reminds me of a teenage girl. Maybe his voice. Or general face.


maybe the fact that he's 5'8 and weighs 90 pounds?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Body 9/10
Face 5/10



Mr Bacon said:


> If only I could look as sexy each time I wash my clothes!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

There is something off about this guy, I can't quite name it.


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

In that pic he looks reminiscent of a psychopath...the type that are made not born. Purple circles under his eyes hints at lack of sleep, serious face is serious, eyes look both sad and angry, clothes look kinda borderline homosexual. Maybe he got locked up for drug offenses as a younger man and was violently raped in prison and now he feels really conflicted because he kinda liked it but still full of rage as a man that was violated and needs to prove he is a man to everyone.



calichick said:


> There is something off about this guy, I can't quite name it.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

DonnaDunno said:


> He looks like a 14 yr old gay guy. I love asian guys but they need to look like they would be able to throw a decent punch or have an intelligent conversation and not look like their breath would still smell of their mom's breastmilk. Daniel Dae Kim is a really really hot asian guy.


you really find him hot?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

DonnaDunno said:


> In that pic he looks reminiscent of a psychopath...the type that are made not born. Purple circles under his eyes hints at lack of sleep, serious face is serious, eyes look both sad and angry, clothes look kinda borderline homosexual. Maybe he got locked up for drug offenses as a younger man and was violently raped in prison and now he feels really conflicted because he kinda liked it but still full of rage as a man that was violated and needs to prove he is a man to everyone.


He's a model.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

While you ladies (and some gentlemen) duke it out over how aesthetically pleasing Adam Levine, Daniel Dae Kim, asian men, and men who look hungry or insomniac are (or are not,) I'll just be sneaking out of this thread and taking this cute one with me... Carry on...

:tiptoe :tiptoe



calichick said:


> There is something off about this guy, I can't quite name it.





DonnaDunno said:


> In that pic he looks reminiscent of a psychopath...the type that are made not born. Purple circles under his eyes hints at lack of sleep, serious face is serious, eyes look both sad and angry, clothes look kinda borderline homosexual. Maybe he got locked up for drug offenses as a younger man and was violently raped in prison and now he feels really conflicted because he kinda liked it but still full of rage as a man that was violated and needs to prove he is a man to everyone.





calichick said:


> He's a model.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

CharmedOne said:


> While you ladies (and some gentlemen) duke it out over how aesthetically pleasing Adam Levine, Daniel Dae Kim, asian men, and men who look hungry or insomniac are (or are not,) I'll just be sneaking out of this thread and taking this cute one with me... Carry on...
> 
> :tiptoe :tiptoe


he's quite perhaps the most perfect specimen I have ever seen. It just doesn't look real or physically possible.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

heres one for you cali, hopefully hes up to your manly-exotic-brown eye'd standard.

pablo osvaldo (football player)


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad that guy reminds me of maksim chmerkovskiy which I just can't do because Maksim is G a y in my mind (find Kate Upton boring and aged as well)

The only reason why I'm not a favorite of blue is because it usually is accompanied by pigmentless skin.

I can't do pale. I can't do light. I'm an olive tone, I have color. I'm tan.

Green/Brown/Hazel with medium skin is my favorite.

Guy posted above has green eyes, he's just not pale and looks to have some Mediterranean heritage.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

heres one more, but this time hes blue eyed and spanish.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

speaking of blue eyed and Spanish

Sara Carbonero. Would go gay for a day


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

See.......these are my type of people. I feel more comfortable with olive skin than anything and light eyes is all the better.

I just can't get used to light skin, it invokes KKK sh*t in my mind, cliche overboard.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> [pics of extremely attractive eyes]


I forgot about him. I remember drooling over him during a world championship.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> speaking of blue eyed and Spanish
> 
> Sara Carbonero. Would go gay for a day
> 
> ...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> god damn.
> 
> I really wish I wasn't british/irish, I have to keep constantly tanning if I want to keep colour in my skin, I would LOVE to just always be a little olive. ****ing genetics. It sucks in winter because of tanning beds not being cheap and the cancer risk. Have debated trying melotan to keep skin tanned and coloured, might still do it. I'm always uncomfortable and unconfident with pale skin and I generally think everyone looks better with some colour in their skin, pale only carries well into pictures online imo.


I hear your area of the world (maybe only AUS) outlawed tanning beds and has the greatest population of skin cancer in the world?

Now there there Elad don't hate your heritage. The purpose of heritage is improving on it in your future children.

Do you think of any these people would be as beautiful as they are without some type of contrast? Homogeneity is so yester century.

I'm assuming you have light eyes, Look on the good side of things and what your genetics DO bring to the table. (God why am I always talking about Eugenics? LOL)

I quite like having tan skin and light eyes though, I can't lie. Just wish I wasn't so skinny.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I do find guys that fake tan though to be attractive just because it accentuates all features and muscles and looks better underneath it all =) Can't imagine f****** anyone different.

Tanning is kind of an art form, you don't want to end up like a Jersey Shore wannabe but most stereotypically 'hot' people do it sooooooo well it looks natural.

Also I don't believe in burning your skin. There are special products out there which create the tan without having any UV effect. ><


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> I hear your area of the world (maybe only AUS) outlawed tanning beds and has the greatest population of skin cancer in the world?
> 
> Now there there Elad don't hate your heritage. The purpose of heritage is improving on it in your future children.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we have some ozone depletion which means we're more at risk of skin cancer than anyone worldwide.










and yeah, it pretty much is all about the contrast. my eyes are about as light as they come so tan goes a long way to making them "pop", as vain as that sounds.

I honestly think its pretty normal to start thinking about possible children and genetics. I know I have in the last year, you think about what your kid would look like with other people (this is sounding creepy now) and looking at attributes you'd want your kids to have. You'd want to give your child the best possible start and continuation in life, and that all starts with the passing on desired traits. I sound like a cold scientist talking about a lab experiment, but I feel to some degree these thoughts are just primitive and instinctual. :stu

how much this will influence my future relationships, I'm not really sure.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Elad said:


> heres one more, but this time hes blue eyed and spanish.


 Yes.


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> I honestly think its pretty normal to start thinking about possible children and genetics. I know I have in the last year, you think about what your kid would look like with other people (this is sounding creepy now) and looking at attributes you'd want your kids to have. You'd want to give your child the best possible start and continuation in life, and that all starts with the passing on desired traits. I sound like a cold scientist talking about a lab experiment, but I feel to some degree these thoughts are just primitive and instinctual. :stu
> 
> how much this will influence my future relationships, I'm not really sure.


Aw Elad you need a really hot girlfriend.

Can you imagine a beautiful, slender, tall, olive hued, sparkling eyes woman, your kids are going to be gorgeous..I can totally imagine you dating a model if you had more confidence.

I like how we're so concerned about physical attributes when we're probably as crazy as they come.

No, not just crazy BATSH*T crazy. God. Anxiety runs in my lines like a plague that won't shake off.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I feel like the beauty of breeding is all carefully calculated from the moment you come into this world.

I love nothing more than 2 beautiful people coming together who compliment each other in different ways.

This is the true nature of progressive evolution for me.  Making super generations..


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^Fascist!

(just joking :hide)


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^*Lookist*!
> 
> (just joking :hide)


Corrected. Not everything is carefully calculated.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> Aw Elad you need a really hot girlfriend.
> 
> Can you imagine a beautiful, slender, tall, olive hued, sparkling eyes woman, your kids are going to be gorgeous..I can totally imagine you dating a model if you had more confidence.
> 
> ...












please god make it so.



calichick said:


> I feel like the beauty of breeding is all carefully calculated from the moment you come into this world.
> 
> I love nothing more than 2 beautiful people coming together who compliment each other in different ways.
> 
> This is the true nature of progressive evolution for me.  Making super generations..


the idea turns me on. 100% srs. you hit early 20's and suddenly you start thinking more about this stuff, how satisfying it would be to have a kid, awesome genetics or not.

for the sake of the thread topic heres some more good looking footballers.

mats hummels




























fernando torres


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Mario Maurer. Asains = awsome ^_^


Wooooow he's one of the most beautiful Asian men that I've seen in my entire life! :love2
Do you know his name or have more pics?

EDIT: Apparently, I was blinded from his cuteness since I didn't see the "Mario Maurer" part XD


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Man-crushing on some Cary Grant


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> Yeah, we have some ozone depletion which means we're more at risk of skin cancer than anyone worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were trolling Calichick first, but you seem to be serious about this? Yikes. I didn't think you'd say things like this.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^About what? the ozone layer, or the eugenics thing?

Because that hole in the ozone is definitely there :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I thought you were trolling Calichick first, but you seem to be serious about this? Yikes. I didn't think you'd say things like this.


I'm not sure what you mean, there's nothing too out there being said, just some loose thoughts relating to me personally. I'm not even sure how much I believe it, I flip flop between these things all the time.

I'm also not saying its the most important factor, but it is there in the background. Its just interesting to think about.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I really don't understand what's so novel about Eugenics.

Damn Hitler made it so taboo to even mention the word without invoking a Nazi reference.

Eugenics is the _smart_ attraction. All men want a beautiful woman that's a give in. Most of us *subconsciously* already select our partner based on what features we dislike in ourselves. Most of the time we're always seeing that opposites attract?

The only difference between the theory that I believe in, is using reason and basic deduction to actually select a partner based on calculated probability of inheritance.

Don't get so butthurt over this. It's next level attraction which some of you aren't ready for yet.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> I really don't understand what's so novel about Eugenics.
> 
> Damn Hitler made it so taboo to even mention the word without invoking a Nazi reference.
> 
> ...


Have you thought about becoming a cult leader?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Have you thought about becoming a cult leader?


you don't need a cult for something which people already do on a daily basis.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> I really don't understand what's so novel about Eugenics.
> 
> Damn Hitler made it so taboo to even mention the word without invoking a Nazi reference.
> 
> ...


I'm not butthurt at all. I just think that you'll realize, at some point, that you're wasting your time with this. It makes me feel disgusted when people talk about children like this(hence my comment to Elad). Sure, you can be as much as a "lookist" as you want, but why does your future kids have to suffer because of your madness?

Say that you find your "genetically optimized" partner and then end up with a child with Down's syndrome? What would you do then? Just accept that you wasted your time trying to perfect your offspring? You can't control randomness.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I'm not butthurt at all. I just think that you'll realize, at some point, that you're wasting your time with this. It makes me feel disgusted when people talk about children like this(hence my comment to Elad). Sure, you can be as much as a "lookist" as you want, but why does your future kids have to suffer because of your madness?
> 
> Say that you find your "genetically optimized" partner and then end up with a child with Down's syndrome? What would you do then? Just accept that you wasted your time trying to perfect your offspring? You can't control randomness.
> 
> Have a nice day.


When people talk about what their kids might look like with different people? I'm not a believer in extreme "eugenics" in the same way cali seems to be, so don't lump me in with that.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't want to go further with this because I guess it sounds "worse on paper" when you put human nature into writing but

EVERYONE does it. The only difference is that they do it subconsciously and it happens in a mere 10 seconds where they've decided if you're compatible with them.

Ladies you mean to tell me you've never had a man look deep into your eyes and stare at you for 1 moment too long? What is going through their heads?

Are they thinking about the next football game on the TV or are they thinking this girl is absolutely amazing and I want her to be the mother of my children.

None of you have ever experienced something like this??

hug


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

you all need to listen to a little more Bryan Adams






Is this not the most heartfelt line in music history that just resonates with you.

_And when you can see your unborn children in her eyes 
You know you really love a woman_


----------



## lonelyhippie (Oct 7, 2013)

JenN2791 said:


> he's a cutie! he's awesome in American Horror Story :boogie


YES. He is beautiful


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

lonelyhippie said:


> YES. He is beautiful


An ex broke up with me and right after she got a mild obsession with this kid. He. Must. DIIIIIIIIIE!!!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a soft spot for Seth Rogen. Nerdy guys with glasses and beards are my biggest weakness.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> An ex broke up with me and right after she got a mild obsession with this kid. He. Must. DIIIIIIIIIE!!!


*spoiler alert -- sorry* He dies in every season of American Horror Story. Season one's pretty brutal. You could always rent it and rewind, watch, rewind, watch, rewind, watch...

(*Edit, well not "rewind" exactly, but yaknowwadimean.... rewatch it.... whatevs...)


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130327053654/tenimyu/images/3/31/Miyanomamoru3.jpg

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...vf2--uBf8Krw1e9ZdvJ5QLoWIOC7ye1f7klyE86JR-tpw

<3


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> *spoiler alert -- sorry* *He dies in every season* of American Horror Story. Season one's pretty brutal. You could always rent it and rewind, watch, rewind, watch, rewind, watch...
> 
> (*Edit, well not "rewind" exactly, but yaknowwadimean.... rewatch it.... whatevs...)


Excuse me I need to run to Walmart and make a purchase.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Blushy said:


> I have a soft spot for Seth Rogen. Nerdy guys with glasses and beards are my biggest weakness.


OMG same here  seth rogen has been my biggest celeb-crush EVER for a long, long time. so sexy! everytime i see him in a movie, i secretly think, "mmmmm, daaaamn i would so rock his world right about now" :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Devon Bostick.


----------



## lonelyhippie (Oct 7, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> An ex broke up with me and right after she got a mild obsession with this kid. He. Must. DIIIIIIIIIE!!!


He's already dead!! At least in the 1st season of the show haha. I haven't seen the other seasons yet


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

calichick said:


> There is something off about this guy, I can't quite name it.


gutaussehend.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Cleary said:


> gutaussehend.


Is that German for come f*** me? :lol


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes. :mushy


haha no it's German for handsome.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

calichick said:


> Is that German for come f*** me? :lol


Apparently "come **** me" in German is exactly how you imagine it would sound.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hrm I knew that. lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Too many nipples in this picture.. but yisss.


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

You don't?! He was especially hot on Lost when he was all non english speaking and borderline domineering.



louiselouisa said:


> you really find him hot?


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

...and models always had vanilla lives in white bread suburbia before realizing they can make money off their looks? He still strikes me as a guy that went "Gay for pay" or was molested then decided he liked it and got mad at the whole situation. Something about his eyes...



calichick said:


> He's a model.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Devon Bostick.


OMG HIM YESS!!! I totally forgot about him until now. 
Shelb, you just caused a spiritual rebirth within me!


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

Agreed.



probably offline said:


> cutest mouth/smile


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Derailing said:


> OMG HIM YESS!!! I totally forgot about him until now.
> Shelb, you just caused a spiritual rebirth within me!


lmao


----------



## lonelyhippie (Oct 7, 2013)

Daniel Flaherty
(I can't figure out how to make the pictures larger so just click on them)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

DonnaDunno said:


> In that pic he looks reminiscent of a psychopath...the type that are made not born. Purple circles under his eyes hints at lack of sleep, serious face is serious, eyes look both sad and angry, clothes look kinda borderline homosexual. Maybe he got locked up for drug offenses as a younger man and was violently raped in prison and now he feels really conflicted because he kinda liked it but still full of rage as a man that was violated and needs to prove he is a man to everyone.


That is quite the story D:


----------



## page (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## page (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

DonnaDunno said:


> ...and models always had vanilla lives in white bread suburbia before realizing they can make money off their looks?


white bread suburbia.......you wouldn't have happened to make a recent post about comparing white guys to burnt toast now would you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

this thread has been missing some male model action since I've been gone...


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> lmao


What do you think of Jonathan Bennet aka Aaron Samuels from Mean Girls?


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

the fact that this thread exists pleases me OwO

well other than this guy i know irl who i am not posting a photo of cause that would be super creepy of me, there's only a handful of celebrities and stuff i find attractive cause i don't really like the "manly" look i like cute babyface ^-^




























Just realized they all look exactly the same and the 2nd and 3rd are even pulling the same face. LOL, well I'm predictable.
Plus the thing they all have in common is that they are super smart and lean towards the "nerdy" side in their interests/style, and intelligence is a huge factor in a person being attractive, to me.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

calichick said:


> this thread has been missing some male model action since I've been gone...


Mmmmm don't mind me while I save some of these.. :hide


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

calichick said:


> this thread has been missing some male model action since I've been gone...


Mmmmmmm. Those lips, those eyes. That_ jawline_. Square jaws are such good jaws to have.



































(^ cute little piercings on this dude)

And then a clothed one I guess, if I have to.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Excuse me I need to run to Walmart and make a purchase.


And if that wasn't good enough, this really should make your day. Same guy, Evan Peters, in "Clipping Adam." Enjoy. You're welcome.












lisbeth said:


> And then a clothed one I guess, if I have to.


Nice.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

victor gaspar






















































Jaden Storm


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Few more photos


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Looks like douche-bag central!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> ^ Looks like douche-bag central!


as in....big muscles, sharp features, beautiful eyes and deep tans?

Sign me up ASAP.

They don't make men like this where I live. Not even close.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> as in....big muscles, sharp features, beautiful eyes and deep tans?
> 
> Sign me up ASAP.
> 
> They don't make men like this where I live. Not even close.


I believe you will find Douche-bag central in the state of Shallowness just left of skin deep.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> I believe you will find Douche-bag central in the state of Shallowness just left of skin deep.


Don't really see your point tanna,

Are you saying you know where to find these guys and can introduce me to them?

If so, would be awesome. Because apparently I'm in the middle of nowhere with funny face, skinny arms and limp d****s. [not to mention pale as the moon]


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

(if you can guess where exactly in California that is, you deserve a prize)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Don't really see your point tanna,
> 
> Are you saying you know where to find these guys and can introduce me to them?
> 
> If so, would be awesome. Because apparently I'm in the middle of nowhere with funny face, skinny arms and limp d****s. [not to mention pale as the moon]


 There there, there my little hen you won't find men like that in the real world they only exist on the glossy pages of magazines along with neurotic shallow women.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> There there, there my little hen you won't find men like that in the real world they only exist on the glossy pages of magazines along with neurotic shallow women.


Now I know you're lying to me because I certainly exist.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Now I know you're lying to me because I certainly exist.


Sorry honey buns I only speaketh the truth.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Sorry honey buns I only speaketh the truth.


your wishing it doesn't make it true.

when you trip on the next male model, don't cry.

It'll only make them look better.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> your wishing it doesn't make it true.
> 
> when you trip on the next male model, don't cry.
> 
> It'll only make them look better.


I have always been good on my feet so I'll leave the trippin' to you darl.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> I have always been good on my feet so I'll leave the trippin' to you darl.


Really? Cause I've always been good on my knees.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Really? Cause I've always been good on my knees.


Why doesn't that surprise me!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

calichick said:


> Few more photos





Derailing said:


>


Yes. Very good. Especially that last guy.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Tiago Wurch


















lucas









sami alliot









ross hindmarch


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Derailing said:


> victor gaspar


This guy looks EXACTLY like a guy I used to know, same background and everything.

Ok this is actually making me pretty sad that I don't know him anymore.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I love his beard!!


----------



## lonelyhippie (Oct 7, 2013)

a lot of these people look the same to me


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

calichick said:


> This guy looks EXACTLY like a guy I used to know, same background and everything.
> 
> Ok this is actually making me pretty sad that I don't know him anymore.


Were you both friends? 
I've never really "talked" with anyone this gorgeous before because I'm super shy/awkward


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Why do they all have to be shirtless? ;_;


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Derailing said:


> Were you both friends?
> I've never really "talked" with anyone this gorgeous before because I'm super shy/awkward


No silly, I wasn't friends with this guy in the picture. (I wish).

I knew a guy who looked JUST like him. And it makes me sad because I no longer am in touch with him. The resemblance is uncanny.

You know when you feel a certain way about someone and then you see a guy or girl who looks EXACTLY like them.

Yea....hate to do this but






you knew it was coming.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

calichick said:


> No silly, I wasn't friends with this guy in the picture. (I wish).
> 
> I knew a guy who looked JUST like him. And it makes me sad because I no longer am in touch with him. The resemblance is uncanny.
> 
> ...


...




:sigh


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

page said:


>


yummy! <3


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Why do they all have to be shirtless? ;_;


because it's nice to see perfect six-pack abs. don't you think that?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Glass Child said:


> Why do they all have to be shirtless? ;_;


We women like to envision what it would be like to sleep with them.

Those strong arms caressing you, that rock hard body against your own, those fingers in your hair..

Men are just sexy. At least some of them.

The other ones, I encourage to wear clothes.


----------



## page (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Not sure if I'm confusing cuteness for liking his shirt and the general ambiance of the photograph.


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

No...white bread is just known slang for a certain lower class waspy lifestyle and they tend to live in the suburbs.



calichick said:


> white bread suburbia.......you wouldn't have happened to make a recent post about comparing white guys to burnt toast now would you.


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah, I create whole worlds in my head and everyone is relegated to where ever and what ever place/time/soul/backstory I give them...and my moods are the driving force for everything. I have a hard time accepting life and people on their own terms.

It makes people really uncomfortable...mostly the ones in my head, but sometimes others as well. :b

Oh and in case anyone hasn't posted him yet:










Brandon Boyd...lead singer of Incubus and the only gross skinny guy that is so awesome I could overlook his slenderman type body proportions.



Persephone The Dread said:


> That is quite the story D:


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Hottest mugshot of this year no contest.


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Can you tell I've got a thing for cute metalheads/or long haired dudes? :boogie


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

pachirisu said:


>


that guy is divine
but he's perfect to a point of disinterest, in my opinion
flaws can be really endearing and i can't spot a single one on him, so that's a little boring

another example of someone who is clearly attractive but too perfect


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

Guy in red shirt is not too perfect IMO, his face has soul and his teeth are slightly off. Also, I don't care and I still vote 9/10 for him on sexy scale but is that person a F2M transgender?. I know what you were talking about with the other guy though...I blame excessive photo editing.



mattiemoocow said:


> that guy is divine
> but he's perfect to a point of disinterest, in my opinion
> flaws can be really endearing and i can't spot a single one on him, so that's a little boring
> 
> another example of someone who is clearly attractive but too perfect


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> Hottest mugshot of this year no contest.


Whose mugshot is that?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

mattiemoocow said:


> that guy is divine
> but he's perfect to a point of disinterest, in my opinion
> flaws can be really endearing and i can't spot a single one on him, so that's a little boring
> 
> another example of someone who is clearly attractive but too perfect


I adore long eyelashes on guys.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Derailing said:


> Whose mugshot is that?


Some beautiful stranger from the hotandbusted blog on tumblr.


----------



## snowberry (Nov 22, 2013)

cheers said:


>


FINALLY, someone posts Brady. OMG :love2 amazinggg


----------



## snowberry (Nov 22, 2013)

Randy Orton. Enough Said. :love2


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Justin Berfield aka "Reese" from Malcolm in the Middle" :heart









Jesse Mecalfe aka "John Tucker"


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Would post my pic :3


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

mattiemoocow said:


> another example of someone who is clearly attractive but too perfect


Ohhhhh man. I wanna kiss that face. Dark hair and light eyes kill me. All my most deadly teenage crushes were on boys with that combination.










I was talking in another thread about how I like long, hooded eyes. This is the kind of eyes I mean. Ezra Miller has them too. So do Robert Pattinson and Marlon Texeira, now I think of it.










Dark hair, sleepy eyes, pronounced cheekbones and jaw. Ahhh.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


>


Whoa, I almost thought that was The Biebs and repeated that he retired. Guess it's been a while since I've seen that movie.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Moochie said:


>


This guy:yes.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Moochie said:


> Can you tell I've got a thing for cute metalheads/or long haired dudes? :boogie


I'm usually turned off by long haired dudes but something about that picture makes me just...


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

JenN2791 said:


> he's a cutie! he's awesome in American Horror Story :boogie


*
OH GOD YES! I think I just orgasmed looking at his beautiful face!
Did you know he was on Disney Channel, too? I looovvee me some EVAN PETERS!!<3333*
*ILOOOVVEHOWCRAZYHECANACT!!!*:heart


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tom Hiddleston. Oh my goodness. :mushy


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

IIIII have nothing to say.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> IIIII have nothing to say.


OOOOH MR EVENS IS GIVIN ME NOTHIN BUT LIFE RIGHT NOW! MMMM!!


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Nick Jonas mayyyyyyne <333


----------



## Fukamushi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nik Bruzzese (my man crush)










Him and his wife! They're so cute together!


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> Tom Hiddleston. Oh my goodness. :mushy


Oh dear god, this man


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Marth <3


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

JONATHAN SKJÖLDEBRAND








He looks like a viking! And then without his hair he looks like a gentleman.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


>


not yourself? :3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

citizen_erased said:


> Oh dear god, this man


Even he agrees.   Hehe.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

http://stylefavor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/bruce-lee-actor-fighter-dragon-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

in this movie, though...


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

probably offline said:


> in this movie, though...


He makes drinking beer look so erotic.

...I need a beer.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

scooby said:


> He makes drinking beer look so erotic.
> 
> ...I need a beer.


Me too.

also,

this guy is so dreamy it makes my eyes hurt


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

Shyboy1 said:


>


lol i love link
speaking of animated characters
i love gareki
so brooding and broken and perfect ;-;


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> in this movie, though...


Good movie, good actor. The scene where he first meets Vivien Leigh's character at his place when he gets back from work, pretty sexy.


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

moar qt 3.14s



















goddamnit new page ;-;


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Blake Griffin mmmmmm


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Since the mods seem to be gone lets restart this. Post whatever cute guys you want I'm gonna go pass out. Hopefully they don't take this down since it doesn't break any rules. Name the guys if you know them


My first glimpse of Channing Tatum eleven years ago..


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Jimmy Graham from the Saints is one of those guys that I wouldn't be completed attracted to in photos, but IRL, my taste :yes

he's got that 1/2 black 1/2 white thing going on in the jawline and the build...the build...the black build but light skin...7 feet of muscle. yes plz



















god those arms...sexy


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## halb (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Men in uniform = bend me over now and do what you want!


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

YESSSSH!!!!
CUTE GUYS~~~~ *w*
Definitely the boys of my favorite band!!!!! B.A.P~ ♥ *sighs*

*Jung Daehyun*



















*Yoo Youngjae*


































*
Moon Jongup*


----------



## Kydee (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Tuomas Holopainen


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew Lawrence from "THe Hot Chick"


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

the black guy from the LaVigne life is pretty sexy

mocha skin, hazel eyes, thick lips....not to mention his baby is adorable.

my favorite youtuber.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Derailing said:


>


We've got alotta snow here that could use shoveling. Just sayin'.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh, and Diego Luna...


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

scooby said:


>


Nice choice :yes. In actual interviews you get a taste of his Australian accent xD.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Lish3rs said:


> Nice choice :yes. In actual interviews you get a taste of his Australian accent xD.


I used to watch him on tv before he went over to the US to act. I seem to dig Aussies a bit according to the guys I've posted here.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

OMG Just finished watching La Rosa de Guadalupe. Just found out about this cutie actor!






























































*swoons* gorgeous!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Is this guy for real? He looks like a werewolf. It's so wrong, it's right.

Ouch.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

calichick said:


>


Oh my. I love your taste.

Rawrrrr.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

I love Jon Seda. &#128139;&#128525;


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Me too.
> 
> also,
> 
> this guy is so dreamy it makes my eyes hurt


Always wanted to say you had nice taste in guys, just never got around to it. Finally got around to it. You've got pretty great taste in guys. Totally jealous of this guys face structure and eyes, and he's got a great jaw and chin. And that neck and Adam's apple... Mmm baby mmmm.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Marakunda said:


> Always wanted to say you had nice taste in guys, just never got around to it. Finally got around to it. You've got pretty great taste in guys. Totally jealous of this guys face structure and eyes, and he's got a great jaw and chin. And that neck and Adam's apple... Mmm baby mmmm.


Hee hee. I'm glad I have an ally among the big muscles and beards.

here's another cutie:


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> We've got alotta snow here that could use shoveling. Just sayin'.


Where do you live at? I heard snow has been hitting a lot of places lately.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Derailing said:


> Where do you live at? I heard snow has been hitting a lot of places lately.


The Midwest _*aaannnddd *_I moved back here from the Bay Area, CA (East Bay,) like a fool, lol. Yeah, we've gotten buried under it the last coupla days. And temps are gonna drop to about 9 below soon. Woo-hoo, welcome to the tundra. Disappointingly, the guys who run the snowplows in our parking lot never seem to look anything like the snowman-building guy. :/


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

Tom Felton


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Hee hee. I'm glad I have an ally among the big muscles and beards.
> 
> here's another cutie:


who is heee?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

louiselouisa said:


> who is heee?


According to google, he's a model called Jack Lankford.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

probably offline said:


> According to google, he's a model called Jack Lankford.


too bad his hair is normally long
still gorgeous :yes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dan used to be from Daybreak seems nice. :b aka Dan Lobb ex tennis player.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Jeff Seid's body is borderline gross, but his face is cute


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

OMG guys, the past 2 pages are whitebread central, my eyes..they're burning. The guys mesh in with the white wall paint.

ugh.



Derailing said:


> OMG Just finished watching La Rosa de Guadalupe. Just found out about this cutie actor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





probably offline said:


> Hee hee. I'm glad I have an ally among the big muscles and beards.
> 
> here's another cutie:





probably offline said:


> Me too.
> 
> also,
> 
> this guy is so dreamy it makes my eyes hurt


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

calichick said:


> OMG guys, the past 2 pages are whitebread central, my eyes..they're burning. The guys mesh in with the white wall paint.
> 
> ugh.


I love me some white bread occasionally. Whole wheat gets kinda uke after a while.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Leaving these here for you, I think I remember you saying how big a fan of Daniel Radcliffe you were. ;P


Request to lock thread plz


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Posting some beautiful men before I head off to sleep (and dream bout more beautiful men)


----------



## LDS (Apr 18, 2012)

There's just something about guys that play bass&#8230;


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

For calichick, rent the movie Powder and get ready to swoon..


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

@LDS he's fine. :yes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Derailing said:


>


Everything is perfect except for his eyes. They're just too small and beady and can't see any expression in them.

*breaking point*


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Jason Momoa is cute. I remember when he was on that cheesy North Shore TV show


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

A lot of women on here have an Asian fetish I've noticed 

How about more rugged looking ones?


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm Asian but not into Asian guys really. I do prefer the rugged or thuggish looking ones over the pretty boys.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

fumimarie said:


> I'm Asian but not into Asian guys really. I do prefer the rugged or thuggish looking ones over the pretty boys.


Interesting. I wonder if this recent trend for prettier guys is a generational thing.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I'd probably have to see a video of them first, although I'm not really a fan of big beards or cigarettes  Will Yun Lee was attractive in The Wolverine film, not sure if he counts lol. *I tend not to be attracted to guys who are very muscular on the whole, not sure why that is to be honest...*


Not complaining about that, as a lean guy myself :teeth I'm definitely glad this is more in fashion right now.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> A lot of women on here have an Asian fetish I've noticed
> 
> How about more rugged looking ones?


The first one looks like a man on a mission. And smartly dressed. Might tap even though I like the pretty boys.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

probably offline said:


> The first one looks like a man on a mission. And smartly dressed. Might tap even though I like the pretty boys.


Both are the same guy - he's Toshiro Mifune, considered by some as the Marlon Brando of Japan. I noticed the latter made an appearance in this thread, so I thought I'd add the Far Eastern version ;-p


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

calichick said:


> Everything is perfect except for his eyes. They're just too small and beady and can't see any expression in them.
> 
> *breaking point*


A blindfold fixes that problem


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Both are the same guy - he's Toshiro Mifune, considered by some as the Marlon Brando of Japan. I noticed the latter made an appearance in this thread, so I thought I'd add the Far Eastern version ;-p


Ohhhh. He aged well. Some people look better with age. I can see the Brando vibe in the latter picture now.


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

I know a girl who's genuinely into Crispin Glover. She thinks this is hot:






Bless her weird little heart.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Derailing said:


> A blindfold fixes that problem


Eyes are too important...to see a man's eyes when he looks at you, is priceless.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Really mirin' Iko Uwais atm..


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

matt bomer was cute









but then he buzzed his hair


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> matt bomer was cute
> 
> but then he buzzed his hair


:lol I don't know who that is, but I agree :b 
I like the longish-haired look, too~


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

cuppy said:


> :lol I don't know who that is, but I agree :b
> I like the longish-haired look, too~












first saw him on Glee but he's one of the candidates to play as Christian Grey #yes


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> first saw him on Glee but he's one of the candidates to play as Christian Grey #yes


:haha He goes from playing a high-schooler to that? Very interesting


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

cuppy said:


> :haha He goes from playing a high-schooler to that? Very interesting


 :lol no, he was a guest star.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

There's no way my boyfriend would let me post pictures of him.  I'm so lucky to have a shy guy ~


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Boys with undies are a plus.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

^ his face is way too narrow and skinny..

Can you imagine those features on a girl?

Not good.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Thomas Vergara, mixed French/Latin.

I looooove his hairstyle and his scruff. Screams mega douche which means mega sexy.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

back to hnnngg over hot guys



















yes that is phil of the future sorrynotsorry


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

calichick said:


> Thomas Vergara, mixed French/Latin.
> 
> I looooove his hairstyle and his scruff. Screams mega douche which means mega sexy.


He looks like he can afford to go to a nice salon. Wish he'd do himself a favor and cut off that ponytail/mullet. Then maybe he'd look okay.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Derailing said:


> He looks like he can afford to go to a nice salon. Wish he'd do himself a favor and cut off that ponytail/mullet. Then maybe he'd look okay.


No...the hair makes this man.

He looks boring otherwise.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

calichick said:


> No...the hair makes this man.
> 
> He looks boring otherwise.












lol I guess it's just differing tastes. Though, I admit, he does have a nice tan skin color


----------



## lonelyhippie (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## lonelyhippie (Oct 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is weird for obvious reasons... But it's still true.. He was pretty cute once. But finding a photo of him where he's not smoking is a task it seems.


Kurt Cobain!! Nice addition to this thread for sure


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## luffyenvelope (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't look anywhere near any of these guys. I guess that's a nice part to why I'm single. Anyway, I'm not gay but I know a good looking guy when I see one.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

brunette men....


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

~ Bleeding badly

~ Takes selfie instead of calling for medical assistance


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Shyboy1 said:


>


I loved him in Savage Grace










and his "love interests"(Julianne Moore and Hugh Dancy)


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Nathan18 said:


> ~ Bleeding badly
> 
> ~ Takes selfie instead of calling for medical assistance


I believe that's paint homie G.

Highly doubt he was breaking a sweat with his hair styled 5 inches high.

Humidity is a b*tch!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Brian Molko.



















Minus the cigarette.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

inb4hestoowhite


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Me


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Nick Bateman is my perfect guy. Brown eyed brunette, tall, toned and lean, speaks well, confident, kind of seems standoffish, something interesting about him..


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dear mama, I'd go gay for him


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

99% of what physically attracts me is his outfit. Damn. I want it. O_O


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> 99% of what physically attracts me is his outfit. Damn. I want it. O_O


OMG that guy has more style on one arm than I do on my entire body!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> <lotr men>


Oh yes. I agree on both accounts!

On that note: 


















His gorgeous blonde hair is too much for me.



gunner21 said:


> Dear mama, I'd go gay for him
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/D8l8blt.png[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/BFrF4xi.jpg


He looks a lot like Drew Van Acker.

















His mouth is moving but who even cares what he's saying /objectification










Also just saw the cutest tumblar boy evar. I died. Repeatedly.


















+ +


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> You think Stephen A. Smith is cute?!?


pretty sure I was quoting another poster
just take it that way to break the trend of this thread :lol

edit:
another cute guy









but imo he looks better in motion


----------



## Lelaina (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Moonchild23 (Aug 20, 2013)

This might seem weird since I'm only 19, but a lot of these guys look so young it kind of creeps me out to look at them sexually at all, even though a lot of them probably have a good 10 years on me. Maybe it's because I'm much older in my head, but I'm definitely attracted to older men I guess. Or younger men who look older than they are.

Anyhow, I can't believe I only saw Sendhil Ramamurthy on here once. He's not my 'type', but he's a freakishly beautiful person all the same. 









I think I'm too influenced by characters actors play, so I end up with a rather odd range of looks. 
Like Matthew Goode- he's also not my 'type', but I saw him in Stoker and fell madly in love. Even though he was a creepy murderer who wanted to sleep with his niece. He's even a bit funny looking at times, but in that role he was the perfect mix of 'I'm going to kill you' and charm :blush









And I like snappy dressers, and intelligence, so Simon Baker in The Mentalist with those lovely vests of his.. Heck, I don't even like blond guys normally, so it's definitely just the role. And that smile. 









Speaking of intelligence, Matthew Gubler is _definitely_ not my 'type' but I love his brain (not creepy at all) in Criminal Minds, even when his hair is a mess.









Heck, if you really want to get crazy, sometimes my brain tricks me into thinking Michael Emerson on Person of Interest is supremely attractive. Because the character is brilliant. 









But then he stands next to Jim Caviezel, and I get all confuddled. Why? Because he has salt and pepper hair, can handle himself in a fight, has a freaking awesome dog, and is the man in the suit. I like suits, and dogs. 









And then there's this guy, Steve Nelson. Again, why? Because he plays the cello, and that makes me wish he was my age and not married. I'm a simple person. 









Okay, I'm done for now. I think I have problems, what with the murderer cello player ex-CIA hacker genius attractions I've got going. :roll


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

*Ian Harding... I would touch his body all over  *





































*Niall Horan.. My lover <3 *


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> *Ian Harding..*


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Moonchild23 said:


> Speaking of intelligence, Matthew Gubler is _definitely_ not my 'type' but I love his brain (not creepy at all) in Criminal Minds, even when his hair is a mess.


Yeah, actually, the whole smart + sorta odd or awkward + kinda cute = my type. (Or at least, one of my types... Didn't really think I had a "type," but I'm realizing I have a few. And I like his hair either way.)


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if he counts, but this is definitely the cutest guy I've ever seen


----------



## jackie b (Jan 17, 2014)

Aaron Paul 









Matt Bomer


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Is this the same guy as the pictures above? He looks much more appealing in this one.
> 
> Yeah, the two above that picture are him; he's from this show I watch called Pretty Little Liars. I think he's gorgeous.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

A french actor.


















Guy on the left.


















Guy on the left. I love his body.

And yes Garrett Hedlund.



























Take me now.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Alex Turner. It's partly the ears, but mainly it's the nose.
















Can't remember his name, but this guy. This. Guy.

Because I like hands:




























And then just because


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

My fav guitar player


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

buster keaton


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Alex Turner. It's partly the ears, but mainly it's the nose.


Oh my god. This! 
Turner is beautiful. He's the singer from the band "The Arctic Monkeys" right?


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think this is the third time I'm posting Adam Driver here. I love his character in "Girls".


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


>


/thread


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

For the Winter Olympics

Billy Morgan:



















Hands!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

MysteriousH said:


> :yes
> 
> Who is he?


Kid Cudi


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


>


 He looks like he could be Daniel Radcliff's buff older brother.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

This guy. Plus, i'm very envious of his way of living.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


>


Finally... someone who know's what up on this thread.



meepie said:


>


Mosby is very man-crush worthy.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Finally... someone who know's what up on this thread.


Me, too.




























Yes, I love that man of mine!!!






(Don't divorce me.)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Me, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you!  You're making me blush...

You actually wouldn't believe how much of a fan of Hepburn I am. I own somewhere around 15 of her movies and I've read more biographies on her than I'd care to admit.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Oh you!  You're making me blush...


Then I have succeeded. 












crimeclub said:


> You actually wouldn't believe how much of a fan of Hepburn I am. I own somewhere around 15 of her movies and I've read more biographies on her than I'd care to admit.


I think I may have heard those rumors about you...


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ Back off Charmed one! Me and crimeclub are part of a Holy penis trinity and nothing will come in between us.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


>


Hot even when crying


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> ^ Back off Charmed one! Me and crimeclub are part of a Holy penis trinity and nothing will come in between us.


Too late. We're already experiencing once annually wedded bliss. Didn't you hear? However, due to his location in Utah, we can have "Sister Wives" and "Brother Husbands," gunner....


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Me and crimeclub are part of a Holy penis trinity and nothing will come in between us.


Except for that third penis of course.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Except for that third penis of course.


Well, that's something I can't help you out with


----------



## Ki99 (Oct 12, 2012)

Alexander Skarsgard for sure


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> Too late. We're already experiencing once annually wedded bliss. Didn't you hear? However, due to his location in Utah, we can have "Sister Wives" and "Brother Husbands," gunner....


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

gunner21 said:


>


(gunner's empty response goes here...)

?


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

Tim Schuhmacher. He's a model but I've seen him in person and he is indeed a greek god.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ Dayum he's really cute.

______
I'm still horribly depressed over the fact I missed seeing Trey Songz when he came here two years ago. ;(

















Oh hey Trey


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

_You're welcome._


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm starting to see some kind of allure in frat boys..the guy on the left is sexy...One person I knew back when had the deepest voice imaginable. I swear he wasn't that good looking but every time he spoke, I had a mini gasm...deep voices are hot.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

calichick said:


> I'm starting to see some kind of allure in frat boys..the guy on the left is sexy...One person I knew back when had the deepest voice imaginable. I swear he wasn't that good looking but every time he spoke, I had a mini gasm...deep voices are hot.


ooh i have a crush on the guy on the right :teeth
i also think Jack Merridew is freakin' hot. 





Plus I love his sense of humor...wish I could meet guys like him in real life :blank


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

These two  I like their choice of an AC/DC song, too.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I follow Riz Ahmed on Twitter and, like, thirst like the sahara, etc. He's got some of the nicest hands I've ever seen. And he also seems really intelligent and sharp, which helps me justify it to myself without feeling quite so shallow.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

this model is pretty fine for being white bread..


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> this model is pretty fine for being white bread..


find it hard to believe hes straight with the looks hes throwing at the other guy, I watched it without sound and was expecting them to start hooking up. :lol


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Kim Dongwan-shi...




























How can a 36 years old man look this cute ;;___;; I want to put him in my pocket, bring him home and make him my wife omoooo


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> find it hard to believe hes straight with the looks hes throwing at the other guy, I watched it without sound and was expecting them to start hooking up. :lol


he's a really good model. The art of modeling is selling something which you're paid/hired to do. It's hard to beat that intensity in his eyes which translates really well in photography.

although the acting bit that daveywavey coached him to say about helping kids in Africa needed a bit of work...keep the mouths shut models!!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

jon hamm makes other males on the planet look like ****


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

the pit stains on his tshirt also really bug me.

I HATE armpit stains. Such a turnoff.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> the pit stains on his tshirt also really bug me.
> 
> I HATE armpit stains. Such a turnoff.


 Look on the bright side. There's a good chance that most armpit stains come from antiperspirant that won't wash out of a shirt that's been worn more than once.

Gillette antiperspirant is awesome stuff but sometimes it won't come out. Several of my favorite shirts are hanging clean in the closet right now with antiperspirant stains in them. My armpits never stink.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

He plays on degrassi, when i saw him i did a double take. I want him for Christmas. XD


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)




----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Weird its not posting, welp here's the site

http://www.teenidols4you.com/pictures.html?pg=3&g=Actors&pe=adamo_ruggiero


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> this model is pretty fine for being white bread..


How do you classify someone as whitebread, cause you posted someone a couple of days ago and I swear they basically have the same skintone/hair colour and everything. Actually I think the other guy was paler.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


>


This gif....pretty much illustrates how I flirt. :haha


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> How do you classify someone as whitebread, cause you posted someone a couple of days ago and I swear they basically have the same skintone/hair colour and everything. Actually I think the other guy was paler.


A guy is whitebread for me if he has blonde hair or blue eyes. The actual skin variation depends on the other pigmentations in his genetic make up. For example, I am OK with dark hair and brown eyes and not the tannest skin.

However, that doesn't mean I don't think guys like Michael Buble or Johnny Depp are not whitebread. They are because their bone structure signals very rounded feminine traits which contrasts with the jawline which is common in say the African homogenous which tends to be very accentuated and masculine.

But it's mainly the blonde hair and/or blue eyes which kills it for me. That paired with pale skin is a major no no. Light (ish) skin is acceptable with other pigmentation variations like brunette/green, brunette/brown, black/brown, etc

I'll also put it out there that I also tend to group unattractive people (like Adam Levine) in the white bread category because the term is synonymous with 'bland'.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Nick



Himchan




TOP


Trey


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Look on the bright side. There's a good chance that most armpit stains come from antiperspirant that won't wash out of a shirt that's been worn more than once.
> 
> Gillette antiperspirant is awesome stuff but sometimes it won't come out. Several of my favorite shirts are hanging clean in the closet right now with antiperspirant stains in them. My armpits never stink.


There are ways to remove pit stains my friend. Google it.

For me, it's unsightly and inexcusable, almost like wearing a shirt with a big stain on it. It's just not a good look..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> There are ways to remove pit stains my friend. Google it.


 I know. It's more trouble than just buying a new shirt.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

probably offline said:


> ~1.44, beautiful face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The model with the longer hair/ feathers in his hair reminds me so much of Cesare from The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari. 








Who knew that somnambulist was such a fashionista?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Starless Sneetch said:


> The model with the longer hair/ feathers in his hair reminds me so much of Cesare from The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha(I'm not sure which of them you mean since they all had feathers in their hair).


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Haha(I'm not sure which of them you mean since they all had feathers in their hair).


Oh. Well, the one who is in the still image on the video player, really. He's even got the same outfit!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Starless Sneetch said:


> Oh. Well, the one who is in the still image on the video player, really. He's even got the same outfit!


Indeed he does...

edit: I've always thought that Gregory Peck was quite dashing


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Winter is coming - but if only it was coming my way.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

this guy gives me the good feelings


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

this guy's face is so charismatic and I like it :yes
he dresses well too


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

<<3


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Silentious said:


> <<3


Roman is hadsome as hell. Also jealous of his hair and physique


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Roman is hadsome as hell. Also jealous of his hair and physique


Roman is fine, but I'm really loving all 3 of them!


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Indeed he does...
> 
> edit: I've always thought that Gregory Peck was quite dashing


I like how you bring up all these old movie stars. Gregory Peck was *hot*....who knew?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

brooke_brigham said:


> I like how you bring up all these old movie stars. Gregory Peck was *hot*....who knew?


Hehe!

In the spirit of that, here's young Alan Alda












Persephone The Dread said:


>


His face is so beautiful.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm posting this because otherwise I'll just post Chris Corner over and over in this thread until someone bans me.
> 
> So instead I'll just post like the same few guys over and over until I'm banned/this thread is deleted :') (I mean not really, I probably won't post for a couple of days again after this, but you know what I mean.)
> 
> You know how the cutest girl thread has Elad? Except this isn't really equivalent it's just me posting 23252352 images of guys I find attractive that nobody needs to see. But nevertheless this thread is now tumblr.


First guy is cute.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Love guys with guns.


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Adam Driver... urgh. Again.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

pavane ivy said:


>


Omg ross is cute!!!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Josh Levya

God, Latin men are so hot.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

These two, with their dorky smiles lmao.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

All of them:










But if I had to choose just one:


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Mick Jagger 1964


Yeah he had that hot androgynous thing going on...


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Looking at pictures of pretty guys makes me all









*edit*




MEOW


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

So....calichick loves men bimbos, probably offline loves high cheek bones (the two James dean pictures that you picked are bad! It's surprising that he can look bad) and Persephone likes...Asians?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Umpalumpa said:


> So....calichick loves men bimbos, probably offline loves high cheek bones (the two James dean pictures that you picked are bad! It's surprising that he can look bad) and Persephone likes...Asians?


Pretty much, although I prefer the term "douchebag" over male bimbo.

PTD needs to sign up for Asiansingles.com in order to live out the deep seated fantasies :teeth


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Umpalumpa said:


> So....calichick loves men bimbos, *probably offline loves high cheek bones (the two James dean pictures that you picked are bad! It's surprising that he can look bad)* and Persephone likes...Asians?


Yes, I do:lol Everyone already knows that James Dean is beautiful. I picked those photos because I liked how laid back they were. Well, at least one of them were(he was chillin in a sofa at his grandma's house or whatever).


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lmao, I like Chris Corner (I won't post him anymore, I google searched him once and one of the images not too far down linked to this thread, I can only be so creepy in one year), and many other people (often Asian yeah :um) are also attractive.
> 
> OK, I get it. You want me to post more 'white bread' images as you say :lol I can do that, don't worry. Give me some time.


The problem with your guys' taste in whitebread is that it's too feminine for my tastes. It's skinny, it's pale, it's delicate, like a flower. It has no real muscle definition, no real masculine traits.

But go ahead and Daniel Radcliffe this thread.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll jump to Daniel Radcliffe's defense. I think he's a cutie.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ I actually think he is too. Dark hair and blue eyes is such a pretty combo.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Such a delicate flower he is.

I'm sure every 31 year old man out there wants to be described as "pretty" and a "cutie". :lol

Just want to pinch those baby cheeks. Even his stubble looks like fine baby hair.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I know I'd die for his looks. handsome man indeed.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, it _is_ the "Post the *CUTEST* guy you've EVER seen" thread.  I have absolutely no problem with guys being pretty or cute. :stu If they have something like "pretty blue/green/brown eyes," "dark, pretty eyelashes," "cute dimples," or "a cute smile," well, all that just gets better and better...not a problem at all...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd imagine that during puberty, too much estrogen was secreted in the growth phase probably accounting for him being a full half head smaller than average and his features being characteristically feminine.

There are growth hormones to take during that time to counteract a negative imbalance.

Worked out well for a decade of unaging Harry Potter though.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> Such a delicate flower he is.
> 
> I'm sure every *31 year old *man out there wants to be described as "pretty" and a "cutie". :lol
> 
> Just want to pinch those baby cheeks. Even his stubble looks like fine baby hair.


He must've aged rapidly lately ö_ö


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

failoutboy said:


> Wow you really dislike Harry Potter!


:no nope, not at all.

I'm merely speculating what chemical reactions went on. I mean I myself had too much androgen going on in those years. Thinking about sex constantly, my hair growing too fast, my oil glands over active. I was hormonally imbalanced. The estrogen in birth control helped.

Don't you people think about these things?

I do.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

If Harry potter is hormonaly imbalanced?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have to say that thought has never occurred to me :lol


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

inb4 picture of myself.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^It's been done at least 15 times.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

As a straight guy, I'd say Tom Welling in Smallville is about as good looking as it's possible for a guy to be! Very jealous indeed!


----------



## KellinQuinn (Mar 18, 2014)

Kellin Quinn. Q~Q


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

I brought us some delicious, fresh, white bread!


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Soooo cute :b


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Omgmgmgmgm


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Haha, sorry not sorry.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

apedosmil said:


> Haha, sorry not sorry.


Don't be sorry, this is a judgement free zone.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Hyde...
He's around 50 and still looks somewhat like this. I base my whole appearance on Japanese men in a way I like it.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Umpalumpa said:


> So....calichick loves men bimbos, *probably offline loves high cheek bones* (the two James dean pictures that you picked are bad! It's surprising that he can look bad) and Persephone likes...Asians?


Doesn't every girl?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


His fingers :mushy



gunner21 said:


> Doesn't every girl?


I was thinking that, too.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No idea what this guy is famous for, but he's all over tumblr when I search "androgynous boy." XD




























The 1st and 3rd images are both just too adorable.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

derailing said:


> i brought us some delicious, fresh, white bread!


love


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Still..........


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Doesn't every girl?


ummm.... no.
-------

he's not what comes to my mind upon hearing 'cute' but whatever.
Paul Bettany


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lead singer of the band Stump, Mick Lynch.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Lead singer of the band Stump, Mick Lynch.


That's the most unusual song I've heard in a while haha, interesting.


----------



## hobo ranger (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Obviously, I've watched Grown Ups 2....and mmmm these boys were cute lol


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Logan Marshall-Green. AKA Fake Tom Hardy.
























I cannot with this bearded adonis. :no


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^It's Trey from The OC


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> ^It's Trey from The OC


God, I am so glad I never watched that show. :|

I mainly just associate him with his dick of a character from that mediocre film Prometheus. I wouldn't be surprised if he turned out to be a pretentious dunce irl. Still, I can look and admire.


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

perfect picture


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(her too)


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Gary Oldman. He's an old man now, but I still would...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've always had a weird attraction to Benicio del Toro. There's something about his perma-puffy eyes/eye bags and I-just-don't-give-a-****-face that speaks to me. I'd get on his lap in a moment of weakness.



















edit:
and then I saw younger Benicio


































vagina tears


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

FREDERIC AASBO!!!!! <3 oh ma lawd....and he's even more handsome in person


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Sid Vicious!


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't usually have man crushes, but..


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

It's interesting to finally see the face behind one of my favorite musicians, Bulldog Eyes.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> *Those two guys I posted before... again :| I won't post them again *
> 
> I started watching Girls too because I ran out of Community and needed something lighter hearted than Game of Thrones and the walking dead which I started watching, and ironically Donald Glover was in a couple of episodes of that too :lol I've all ready posted him in this thread before though  I'll probably take any of Hannah's boyfriends so far too thanks. :blank


I always appreciated your posts. This thread is nothing without you :3


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

probably offline said:


> I always appreciated your posts. This thread is nothing without you :3


haha thanks. I like your posts in this thread too. ^^


----------



## planet x (Aug 29, 2013)

Wtf this is the biggest display of shallowness I've ever seen, humans are not made for looking at and having lust/attraction for.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

planet x said:


> humans are not made for looking at and having lust/attraction for.


Yes we are.


----------



## hobo ranger (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

Renton <3


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd so turn gay for this guy


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

TheMachine said:


> I'd so turn gay for this guy



What's his name?!?


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

Derailing said:


> What's his name?!?


Sergio Aguero, a football/soccer player playing for one of the best football/soccer clubs in this world.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

scintilla said:


> ys pls


yes!

and this guy


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I always appreciated your posts. This thread is nothing without you :3





sweetpotato said:


> Renton <3





scintilla said:


> ys pls


Alll soooo cuuuuuute. I really like that last guy in particular. he's so handsome. That face and those eyes, goddamn.










Nico Mira-unspellable from Mad Fat Diary on Channel 4. Damn he's pretty. I love guys with faces like this. He's really cute/boyish and masculine at the same time. And those freckles, mmmmmm.










^ I can't remember the name of this model but he's so impossibly good looking. Those lips. And the piercings. I have such a soft spot for hipstery-looking guys.



















Alex Turner. I'm not sure if it's the long nose, the dark eyes or the impeccable dress sense, but cor blimey. Cor blimey.










Like, seriously. Six ways 'til Sunday.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just reverse google searched that guy and apparently I've looked at like a tumblr link for him and seriously have no idea who he is/any recollection of doing that ever. I think I might have a problem :lol
> 
> edit: Yeah I haven't even watched anything with him in, when did this happen?


His name's Hyun Bin. He was in Secret Garden.  But yeah I know, I have the same problem. :lol


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

Can I post a picture of myself?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

^ Do it.

I was made aware of Francisco Lachowski existence a few days ago.



















What a beautiful boy.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

This guy, especially when the rest of his face isn't horribly cropped out to preserve anonymity: 









:yes

Let me into your pants. :blank :mushy


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh papi
































































I even got turned on by his feet. Maybe it's from extreme desperation but even his feet are sexy.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, Daddy. I love Armie Hammer, ultimate celeb crush. Makes me want a terminal disease to ask Make-A-Wish if they could arrange a special visit, nah mean? Get it? Sex?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Barette said:


>


That's pretty badass


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> Oh papi


Dogs? Man? Huge sofa cushion? Sweatpants?

This picture is missing something. Me.



Barette said:


>


Waaah, this gif. I need some of this. It's been a while.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> That's pretty badass


He's pretty EVERYTHING.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Waaah, this gif. I need some of this. It's been a while.


I feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel you. That gif makes me yearn so much, I'm just over here yearning my yearner out.

Wah.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I have such a thing for White Bread All-American boys.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Last one I swear, I'm just a creepy girl who's discovered Tumblr.









(What no guy has ever said, ever).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> I have such a thing for White Bread All-American boys.


 Your posts have made it clear to me that White Bread All- American boys do nothing for me. European boys all the way.

Srsly, nada. Like they look objectively nice.... but I feel no attraction. Which is perplexing.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

What is 'white bread', is it a white American guy, like am I white bread, or is it just a guy that has very pale skin.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> What is 'white bread', is it a white American guy, like am I white bread, or is it just a guy that has very pale skin.


I mean it as in bland. Nothing really distinctive besides being handsome or good-looking.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> Oh, Daddy. I love Armie Hammer, ultimate celeb crush. Makes me want a terminal disease to ask Make-A-Wish if they could arrange a special visit, nah mean? Get it? Sex?


Jesus frick. This thread needs more of this guy. Even in duplicate. Oh my goodness. That face. Those teeth. His face in that gif especially is just beautiful.

















Riz Ahmed, as ever. Those cheekbones, that jawline. Such a handsome man.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

This page...it's like a hunk overdose that I cannot handle ♥_♥


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Light of my life, fire of my loins. <3


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Jesus frick. This thread needs more of this guy. Even in duplicate. Oh my goodness. That face. Those teeth. His face in that gif especially is just beautiful.


Giiiiiiirl it's done. This guy, this guy, this guy... Like I think my ovaries explode every time I see him, can't even explain it. Like I can't even handle it.

Which btw his name is Armie Hammer and he is 6'4" and his voice is very deep and sexy. He's married but that's never stopped anybody.





















































AND APPARENTLY HE AND HENRY CAVILL ARE GOING TO BE IN A MOVIE TOGETHER. Like, I don't even think I'd be able to see that in theaters because I'd moan every time they were on camera.










God does exist.

God exists.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I get the feeling from this thread that girls care about a man's face, not his body. 

:con


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

arnie said:


> I get the feeling from this thread that girls care about a man's face, not his body.
> 
> :con


Did you miss my posts with Tom Hardy?



Barette said:


> Giiiiiiirl it's done. This guy, this guy, this guy... Like I think my ovaries explode every time I see him, can't even explain it. Like I can't even handle it.
> 
> Which btw his name is Armie Hammer and he is 6'4" and his voice is very deep and sexy. He's married but that's never stopped anybody.


Did you say 6'4" with a deep voice? I'm just getting my coat.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> I get the feeling from this thread that girls care about a man's face, not his body.
> 
> :con


Most of the photos I can find are of his face. Plus I don't want to be creepy and post half naked photos of him. But trust me, his body.. his body... I care. I care.










Walking sex, this man is.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> Most of the photos I can find are of his face. Plus I don't want to be creepy and post half naked photos of him.


Oh. I crossed that line.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Did you say 6'4" with a deep voice? I'm just getting my coat.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


>


****. I wanna detached suburban midwest home white picket fence golden retriever this guy.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> ****. I wanna detached suburban midwest home white picket fence golden retriever this guy.


I know!

With a sex dungeon in the basement.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Did you say 6'4" with a deep voice? I'm just getting my coat.


So close.... :cry


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

wah there's so many people i could name but whatever










this picture is just so ****ing cute i'm choosing jake gyllenhaal rn


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

cosmicslop said:


> ^ Do it.


I would, but I like anonymity. Plus, I'm by no means a male model, haha. Not even close.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I do for the most part yeah. But I must have said that about 379275834974872935 times on this forum lol.
> 
> *I thought white bread was white (pale Northern European or of that descent) people, but now I'm confused as well since I guess Europeans don't count? I'd never heard the term before calichick said it though, it's not really used here I don't think.*


I think it largely depends on where you're from. For example in America whitebread would be all-american white guys who look like they're from a small town in Oklahoma. In the Uk it would be white English guys who look like they're 9th generation from Oxbridgederbyshirechesterham. Basically it's the native species, not exotic. Since I'm American, your whitebread is still exotic to me and vice versa. Weirdly, non-white guys fit into this category too lol. It's a cultural thing too.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


His eyes make him look like a vampire. :afr


----------



## hobo ranger (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

and


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Josie Maran's husband looks like a Middle Eastern prince.

what a cute couple they make.

Look at that handspan :lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Tom Welling


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

probably offline said:


>


Yuri Knorozov is dat u??


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Yuri Knorozov is dat u??


:mushy


----------



## Pinkk3u (Feb 3, 2014)

http://a.wattpad.com/cover/10092635-256-k327347.jpg

http://images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/36300000/Motionless-in-White-image-motionless-in-white-36345497-256-256.jpg

And Many more lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ I've not actually seen that guy before but it makes me really sad that so many Korean actors get plastic surgery :/ not sure if the guy I posted did or not. It's so common I always wonder about it now whenever I see a Korean actor lol..


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SAS girls love them some Asian dudes.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

drew roy








[/URL][/IMG]

gaspard ulliel








[/URL][/IMG]

leroy sanchez








[/URL][/IMG]

mark cox








[/URL][/IMG]

francisco lachowski








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

Jeremy Sumpter (peter pan)

The image won't show up! X(


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> SAS girls love them some Asian dudes.


Reminds me of this vid:


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Talented, smart, funny, confident, and good looking.

I wonder if girls in general consider him to be attractive, probably a little too eccentric and a tad short to be the sexy leading man type.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

tilo brown eyes said:


> Jeremy Sumpter (peter pan)
> 
> The image won't show up! X(


Just copy the image url then paste it in the "insert image" option.



Paper Samurai said:


> Reminds me of this vid:


lol nice.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> lol nice.


yep, Bobby Lee is indeed great 

*edit - hopefully people get that this is a joke and I'm not trying to critisize anyone's personal taste. But I do kinda agree with what was said in the video; 'sometimes you just wish people would want to date you because of who you are and not your ethnicity'


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> SAS girls love them some Asian dudes.


I mostly post "white" guys :stu But asian guys are cute, too. It's a bit exotic for me. There aren't many asians in Sweden. In short: I like looking at attractive guys, and I don't really care where they're from.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah I should probably stop posting in this thread again for a while lol.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I mostly post "white" guys :stu But asian guys are cute, too. It's a bit exotic for me. There aren't many asians in Sweden. In short: I like looking at attractive guys, and I don't really care where they're from.


Ah, guess I've only gotten on this thread when there's happened to be Asian guys posted.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I mostly post "white" guys :stu But asian guys are cute, too. It's a bit exotic for me.* There aren't many asians in Sweden.* In short: I like looking at attractive guys, and I don't really care where they're from.


That's surprising to me for some reason, we've been pretty prominent in spreading all over the Western world. (particularly Europe) Must be something to do with the cold weather you have up there heh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Ah, guess I've only gotten on this thread when there's happened to be Asian guys posted.


To be fair, I think it's mostly me, at least recently. I just post too much in here. different posters have brought this up a few times, so yeah.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Ah, guess I've only gotten on this thread when there's happened to be Asian guys posted.


It's mostly Persephone who posts Asian guys, but I help out once in a while(along with a few others). There is definitely no shortage of white men in this thread. I don't see why you can't find an Asian guy attractive without it being a "fetish", though. That's kinda insulting in a way. I get what Paper samurai meant with that video, though. Being attracted to someone _because of_ their ethnicity is kinda gross.



Paper Samurai said:


> That's surprising to me for some reason, we've been pretty prominent in spreading all over the Western world. (particularly Europe) Must be something to do with the cold weather you have up there heh.


Oh, I didn't say there are none, but we mostly have immigrants from the Middle East here. I see Chinese and Filipino people once in a while, for example, but that's about it. It's also quite common to adopt from from Asian countries.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> To be fair, I think it's mostly me, at least recently. I just post too much in here. different posters have brought this up a few times, so yeah.


Haha I see, well carry on and post all the Asians that your heart desires, I'll help out










The face of a 16 year old, the body of a ****ing truck house. Though I get the impression that ripped bodies aren't your first preference.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't drive my favourite poster away ;_____; I like her pretty boy posts! YOU SEE - Both me and Persephone like delicate, feminine and boyish beauty(no matter where they come from). That's why so many Japanese and Korean guys pop up(and well... because Persephone like Japanese pop culture and all that jazz). They tend to fit that mold quite often.

*Don't leave me, persephone!* I'll be left here with the all-American-jock-studs and square jaws(there's nothing wrong with that but I need my eye candy)!

edit: I see that you actually tried to lure her back, Crimeclub. Kudos.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

probably offline said:


> Don't drive my favourite poster away ;_____; I like her pretty boy posts! YOU SEE - Both me and Persephone like delicate, feminine and boyish beauty(no matter where they come from). That's why so many Japanese and Korean guys pop up(and well... because Persephone like Japanese pop culture and all that jazz). They tend to fit that mold quite often.
> 
> *Don't leave me, persephone!* I'll be left here with the all-American-jock-studs and square jaws(there's nothing wrong with that but I need my eye candy)!
> 
> edit: I see that you actually tried to lure her back, Crimeclub. Kudos.


It's fine, I'm sure I'll end up posting here again 

I just keep thinking (and this is just in general tbh, something that's continued to bother me with my posting here) about how I post about 50% of the posts in this thread nowadays and then not just that but like toooons of images of every guy I decide to post here.

Most of them are Asian too due to the fact that I watch a lot of jrock/pop etc music videos, and occasionally dramas, and I have become hyper aware of that fact and how it comes across. Probably around 60-70% maybe, at least more recently.

Then like sometimes I just keep posting the same guy over and over like I did with Chris Corner before :') I think I posted him in excess at least five times D: So I feel that that all these things probably seem odd/make me look really creepy.

and I probably am a bit anyway  so I'm not really comfortable. I get a lot of cognitive dissonance over it for myself, even though I don't think posting here in general is a bad thing. I think because it seems kind of personal in my brain haha. I think part of the reason I post here is because it makes me feel uncomfortable and I want to tell that part of my brain to go away lol...


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> It's mostly Persephone who posts Asian guys, but I help out once in a while(along with a few others). There is definitely no shortage of white men in this thread. I don't see why you can't find an Asian guy attractive without it being a "fetish", though. That's kinda insulting in a way. I get what Paper samurai meant with that video, though. Being attracted to someone _because of_ their ethnicity is kinda gross.


It was really just a throwaway comment with no meaning behind it, and I wouldn't care if white people had zero representation on this thread, that would be weird if I did.

Didn't think my comment would throw a wrench in this whole operation lol. Welp, my work here is done.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's fine, I'm sure I'll end up posting here again
> 
> I just keep thinking (and this is just in general tbh, something that's continued to bother me with my posting here) about how I post about 50% of the posts in this thread nowadays and then not just that but like toooons of images of every guy I decide to post here.
> 
> ...


It's just what happens when you've been single and isolated with the internet for too long:lol... and have a bit of ocd-ish tendencies(I'm assuming that you do, too). I would post way more pictures here if I didn't control myself(I don't understand why I'd even feel a need to do that though, objectively speaking). When I see something beautiful I have to share it with the world. I'm the same with music. If I hear a good song, I feel like I'm suffocating if I can't share it with someone. That has somehow transferred into pictures now. I feel super shallow when I post here. I'm 99% sure that I do it because I need to "endulge" in eye candy while not having a boyfriend. I was definitely not this interested in other people's appearances while I was still with my ex. It will do as a substitute for real people for now. Or something.

I feel your pain. If you're creepy; *I'm just as creepy*(ps. there have been others who have been equally creepy in here). :>

Why can't we just be creepy in peace?



crimeclub said:


> It was really just a throwaway comment with no meaning behind it, and I wouldn't care if white people had zero representation on this thread, that would be weird if I did.
> 
> Didn't think my comment would throw a wrench in this whole operation lol. Welp, my work here is done.


Wait. I know you didn't mean anything bad!! I just had to "defend my actions" since I'm not a weeaboo or anything like that, and I started pondering as I did that :>


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Wait. I know you didn't mean anything bad!! I just had to "defend my actions" since I'm not a weeaboo or anything like that, and I started pondering as I did that :>












Only the very best gifs for you lol.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Bizarre said:


>


*like button*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

probably offline said:


> It's just what happens when you've been single and isolated with the internet for too long:lol... and have a bit of ocd-ish tendencies(I'm assuming that you do, too). I would post way more pictures here if I didn't control myself(I don't understand why I'd even feel a need to do that though, objectively speaking). When I see something beautiful I have to share it with the world. I'm the same with music. If I hear a good song, I feel like I'm suffocating if I can't share it with someone. That has somehow transferred into pictures now. I feel super shallow when I post here. I'm 99% sure that I do it because I need to "endulge" in eye candy while not having a boyfriend. I was definitely not this interested in other people's appearances while I was still with my ex. It will do as a substitute for real people for now. Or something.
> 
> I feel your pain. If you're creepy; *I'm just as creepy*(ps. there have been others who have been equally creepy in here). :>
> 
> Why can't we just be creepy in peace?


Yeah I can understand that need to indulge in eye candy. I don't think I was as fixated with guys appearances even a year ago. In real life I'm rarely attracted to people until I get to know them. I suppose more time on my hands and extended periods of social isolation don't do wonders in this regard. Starting to use/explore more on tumblr recently also contributed. 

I often feel like sharing things in general too like music or random articles. If I find something interesting I have this crazily strong urge to share it with someone. Usually I'll send them to my friend (he has a crazy high tolerance for all the random crap I send him, even when not interested in it I swear, but he claims not to mind at all) but in this case that's not really something I can do as often lol. I mean we do talk about people we find attractive men/women on occasion but not too often as he is a straight guy who experiences attraction much less than I do anyway (and only women), and I'm not more than very incidentally attracted to women either.

I guess I don't really find it creepy when other people post whatever in this thread since it's made for this purpose really, but I'm just generally hard on myself about things.

But I've more than overshared in this thread now  so I'll make this my last off topic post.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I can understand that need to indulge in eye candy. *I don't think I was as fixated with guys appearances even a year ago. In real life I'm rarely attracted to people until I get to know them. I suppose more time on my hands and extended periods of social isolation don't do wonders in this regard. Starting to use/explore more on tumblr recently also contributed.
> *
> I often feel like sharing things in general too like music or random articles. If I find something interesting I have this crazily strong urge to share it with someone. Usually I'll send them to my friend (he has a crazy high tolerance for all the random crap I send him, even when not interested in it I swear, but he claims not to mind at all) but in this case that's not really something I can do as often lol. I mean we do talk about people we find attractive men/women on occasion but not too often as he is a straight guy who experiences attraction much less than I do anyway (and only women), and I'm not more than very incidentally attracted to women either.
> 
> ...


*[I'll definitely make this my last off-topic post, too]*

I can relate so much to the bolded part. Haha. Even the tumblr thing. I've had a photography and music blog there for like 3 years. I follow photography tumblrs and a few fashion blogs there, too, so now and again I'll see someone attractive on my feed - and post the picture here. It's not like I google specifically for male specimens to post here(like it might seem). I blame tumblr, actually. Let's just blame tumblr for everything. Yes.


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm admitting it here and now.
I'm a Proopophile. And I'm 100% it's his act and his pomp and his taste that does it for me but I am won over




























:mushy


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Zhao Lei.



















I'm in love.


----------



## hobo ranger (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## evrchngn (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

dogapus said:


> I'm admitting it here and now.
> I'm a Proopophile. And I'm 100% it's his act and his pomp and his taste that does it for me but I am won over
> 
> 
> ...


_really_ He's def super funny. But cute? I don't know about that. Although your confession proves it yet again, that humor makes a person more attractive.


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

Cute as in adorable
But given that it's cute guys and not cute men... it changes the contents of the thread, I guess.

Otherwise:


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

:heart


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Crushing on Agent Coop 8) *thumbs up*


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Bizarre said:


>


AYYYY. That's the ticket.


----------



## curlylip (May 5, 2014)

*cute and badass*

*such a rare combination. For action fan u know him.*

:yes


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Edward Furlong, when he was younger


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

adonis bosso


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

I watch a lot of Bollywood...


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Not sure if I posted him here or not but....Masahiro Nakai is cute as a button! It's insane; he's 41 and looks about 22.









And he looks like a really fun guy to be around. Always a ball of energy and so silly!









I don't usually give in to my girlish feelings like this, but heck....I can once in a while, right? Right.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Not really into this guy but guess what I'd like to be doing right now 3:


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> Not really into this guy but guess what I'd like to be doing right now 3:


Haha!! I just watched that on TV the other day and thought it was hilarious how she kept touching his beard.  I think he's really cute though, and he's a pretty good actor too.

BTW why are guys coming in here and posting pics of Jesus? That's not funny IMO and kind of offensive.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

lisbeth said:


> Not really into this guy but guess what I'd like to be doing right now 3:


Isn't that the guy on Bates Motel?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

TheMachine said:


> Isn't that the guy on Bates Motel?


IDK, I don't watch it. No clue what his name is. I just like beards.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

TheMachine said:


> Isn't that the guy on Bates Motel?


Yep, he's on Bates Motel. His name is Max Thieriot.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Wish someone had a brown guy fetish.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

oh yes xD


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

shim hyung tak, he looks better in motion though


----------



## KiraP (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Bekkah (Mar 26, 2013)

Dane dehaan is such a cute little pixie:b


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gerald... just saying


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Dat height difference. Ffffffff.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> Gerald... just saying


Sorry but this is the second time I've seen you do this so (at least I think so someone else might have recently made the same mistake...) It's Gerard


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sorry but this is the second time I've seen you do this so (at least I think so someone else might have recently made the same mistake...) It's Gerard


it was a typo xD and hmm I posted him only this once o.o


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> it was a typo xD and hmm I posted him only this once o.o


Nah it was in another thread someone brought him up... Maybe the celebrity crush one or something? As I say I wasn't 100% sure it was you.


----------



## Meekins (May 3, 2014)

^The guy in your avatar is hot, even though its a painting..it is a guy right?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Meekins said:


> *^The guy in your avatar is hot, even though its a painting..it is a guy right?*


I never could figure it out, I read somewhere it was a woman though I assumed guy before that, either way though he/she isn't bad looking :lol I mostly picked it for the lethargic emotion/plugged into technology/cyberpunk vibe the original picture had going on though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


I notice you don't post stuff like this in the cutest girl thread though. Quite the range of tastes you have there.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

almost all guys that are meek, with long hair


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah it was in another thread someone brought him up... Maybe the celebrity crush one or something? As I say I wasn't 100% sure it was you.


well we can agree Gerard da bombbb


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Jay Parks ♥_♥





































Oh the things I would do to be that left hand of his...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I notice you don't post stuff like this in the cutest girl thread though.


It's only guys that tend do this for some reason. It wasn't funny the first time, but they continue to do it:|


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a weakness for his eyebrows and facial expressions, idk.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful alien.










(I'm too much in this thread. Sorry ;_; )


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> It seems like you like people who look similar to yourself.


I don't think that I look like him. I'd be glad if I did, though ;3

Although... it's pretty common for humans to subconsciously find features that are similar to their own attractive. I'm probably no exception.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I think youre pretty.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^^^Is that dried blood on his hand?

It reminds me of this famous picture of Pete Townshend by Annie Leibovitz, which may have inspired it:


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Gerald... just saying


Gosh, I'm getting so nostalgic. I used to have the creepiest obsession with Gerard Way. My walls were lined his face. But if I go on any further, I'm going to sound pathetic. I don't understand it now, though. I still think he's okay-looking, but nowhere near the bizarro reverence I used to have. 

His transformation is astounding.










to...










There is hope for me!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

>o_o<


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so proud to be part Iberian it ain't even funny.










Why can't there be more men like this in the world? ='(


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Derailing said:


> Jay Parks ♥_♥
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he is sooo cute!!!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

calichick said:


> Why can't there be more men like this in the world? ='(


On behalf of the rest of us, I apologise for being such a disappointment to you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> On behalf of the rest of us, I apologise for being such a disappointment to you.


There's no use in apologizing for something that's already done.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

me.jpg :blush


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)

this guy's so hot , I find her like tom cruise


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^^^Is that dried blood on his hand?
> 
> It reminds me of this famous picture of Pete Townshend by Annie Leibovitz, which may have inspired it:


I have no idea, but it looks like it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

orsomething said:


>


 Is it just my imagination or does this dude look exactly like a rather small version of The Undertaker?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

tieffers said:


> Gosh, I'm getting so nostalgic. I used to have the creepiest obsession with Gerard Way. My walls were lined his face. But if I go on any further, I'm going to sound pathetic. I don't understand it now, though. I still think he's okay-looking, but nowhere near the bizarro reverence I used to have.
> 
> His transformation is astounding.
> 
> ...


omg that's him...damn ..i guess I van relate. I used to.look like that too, loosing weight changes a lot. But still..hes still cute


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

orsomething said:


> HAHAH
> 
> :no
> 
> ...


 I was going by the other pic that was posted. I have no idea who the guy is and haven't seen other pics.










Also. The Undertaker used to look a little different when he was younger. I'm pretty sure he didn't have all the tattoos when he first started.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah I'm not seeing it lol. They both have stubble I guess?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I'm not seeing it lol. They both have stubble I guess?


 Here's a slightly better pic

I guess it's just the facial expression and the eyes. I don't know. It's just what I saw instantly.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I am salivating...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Ombre on a guy is hot. Who knew?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

x2





































Amber eyes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

x3


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

last























































This guy is perfect..


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

lestrange said:


> I love how this page is literally ABS ABS ABS ABS ABS *boom* pasty white boy.


Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wonderbread,

No.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lestrange said:


> I love how this page is literally ABS ABS ABS ABS ABS *boom* pasty white boy.


I also appreciated that :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Is there anything more exquisite in this world than a model?

I don't think so.

I believe a model represents the epitome of all things perfect with the human shape and form.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Not "ever", but "could be found at short notice"


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

lestrange said:


> Not even a little bit?


Not even if you drugged and sedated me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ Calichick loves Daniel Radcliffe :lol We've discussed him before in this thread.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

*Understands now why there's a lack of hot guys in the world*



...women, please.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Why do people assume that you don't like blonde men, you must like black men?


As long as not blonde, light brown or pale,

I'm good with everything else.

But I tend to lean towards Iberian or Olive skinned middle eastern or North Africa, South America, or mixed Asian white, Greek Spanish Italian, Central America

Brunette olive skinned nice body tall symmetrical....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> Why do people assume that you don't like blonde men, you must like black men?
> 
> As long as not blonde, light brown or pale,
> 
> ...


OK? Was that just a general rant or? :con


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK? Was that just a general rant or?


No just a general observation, statement of truth.

I'm trying to reason what's the purpose behind it and can only think that it's resulted from years of debasing one's standards in order to minimize disappointment.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

By the way, sorry if I'm coming off a bit b****y, I am just bitter at the moment because of a bad end with a guy that I thought I was going to spend the rest of my life with.

I'm sure we all have experienced that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> No just a general observation, statement of truth.
> 
> I'm trying to reason what's the purpose behind it and can only think that it's resulted from years of debasing one's standards in order to minimize disappointment.


I was talking about the 'Why do people assume I like black guys?' thing lol, it didn't make much sense.

But I don't think your theory makes any sense, otherwise people would only be attracted to people who were attracted to them...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

People since day 1 have implied that the opposite to what I deem unattractive is the BBC.

And I know this type of false thinking is meant to assuage uncertainties over not being able to grasp the concept that within a race, there are multiple levels of "development".

In response to the second thing, biological preference shows that a lot of women seek out less riskier types of men because it's in our nature to seek out long term potential.

I guess that I was born with higher levels of androgen which has caused me almost to adopt a stereotypically "male" mindset but evolutionary biology teaches us that females prioritize stability and sometimes this has the tendency to override all else.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Intelligence, my friends. 

Priceless.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Adam Driver....? The dude isn't attractive. He's not. He looks like a muppet that's gone through the washer but hasn't yet gone through the dryer.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Adam Driver....? The dude isn't attractive. He's not. He looks like a muppet that's gone through the washer but hasn't yet gone through the dryer.


I just googled him. :blank


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Do you like guys smiling? (don't really care anymore posting anyway.)


Omg I love Zachary Quinto










EEEE!!!!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Adam Driver....? The dude isn't attractive. He's not. He looks like a muppet that's gone through the washer but hasn't yet gone through the dryer.


I want him to ravage my vagina. And I'm not the only one.









mmm


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I want him to ravage my vagina. And I'm not the only one.


My condolences to your vagina.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Adam Driver....? The dude isn't attractive. He's not. He looks like a muppet that's gone through the washer but hasn't yet gone through the dryer.


Sometimes I find guys attractive and everyone else is like wut? I think it's often a some aspect of their personality making me more physically attracted to them thing. But I don't really think this is one of those times, a lot of people find him attractive and he is cute too. mmkay? :blank

I don't think I can explain why if you don't get it though.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> mmkay?


mmkay.

edit: by the way I wasn't necessarily directing my comment at you, like I wasn't really trying to ridicule your opinion or anyone else's haha.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Now this is a guy on this thread I can get behind. Er, what?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

Jesse Rutherford -Lead singer of The Neighbourhood ah yes


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I want to do horrible things with Seth Rogen and then cuddle afterwards.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I want to do horrible things with Seth Rogen and then cuddle afterwards.


oh yes O:


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> oh yes O:


He looks a bit like a lighter-haired version of my old seminar tutor who I had a raging, raging crush on.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kalliber your avatar might be the best thing ever.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

paleskinnyguythatnoonefindsattractivebutme.jpg


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

probably offline said:


> paleskinnyguythatnoonefindsattractivebutme.jpg


:lol


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:whip


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> :whip


holy..wow this guy , need his numbah


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes :3


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

GOURANGA said:


>


Haha, that made me bust out laughing :teeth


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


OMG!!!


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Lee Pace :yes


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

dilf


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

A total bad*ss, starting to really like his acting.



















damn it they didn't look like that when I chose them.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> A total bad*ss, starting to really like his acting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James McAvoy  :yes


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a coworker who looks a bit like him


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> James McAvoy  :yes


Patrick Stewart said as soon as he saw McAvoy acting for XM: DFP he wished he could go back 15 years and redo the whole series with that same level of acting. Such a damn good movie...


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ohh I agree. About him being cute that is  his acting is good too.


He's decent looking but I wouldn't call him classically handsome. My man-crushes tend to be a little more attractive like Jude Law or Bradley Cooper, but there are exceptions like Downy jr. If an actor is in good movies and also is good in those movies, is charismatic in interviews, is attractive yet also intelligent and/or funny, then I'm impressed. So there's the answer to your question when you asked "Mike, what all draws you to dudes in hollywood, and can your criteria make you sound slightly bi-curious." lol. And yeah the accent is cool, he sounds Scottish I think, but to my untrained American ear it still sounds a little British which makes people sounds more intelligent and refined haha.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> He's decent looking but I wouldn't call him classically handsome. My man-crushes tend to be a little more attractive like Jude Law or Bradley Cooper, but there are exceptions like Downy jr. If an actor is in good movies and also is good in those movies, is charismatic in interviews, is attractive yet also intelligent and/or funny, then I'm impressed. So there's the answer to your question when you asked "Mike, what all draws you to dudes in hollywood, and can your criteria make you sound slightly bi-curious." lol. And yeah the accent is cool, he sounds Scottish I think, but to my untrained American ear it still sounds a little British which makes people sounds more intelligent and refined haha.


He has a Scottish accent yeah (well that's his real life accent anyway)

Isn't Robert Downey Junior classically attractive though? I don't know what that is anymore lol. He's pretty popular with women though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Now this is a guy on this thread I can get behind. Er, what?


He's handsome, but he's gone a bit stocky as he's gone older.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Isn't Robert Downey Junior classically attractive though? I don't know what that is anymore lol. He's pretty popular with women though.


I figured his attraction comes from the fact that he has a high degree of intelligence, confidence, and wit. I'm sure plenty of girls think he's good looking too, but with his height of 5'8 and his eccentric and unpredictable personality I don't see him becoming the next Carey Grant any time soon.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Michael Pitt.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

_Sigh..._


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

He has a lovely smile at 3:22.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm not gay.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

(I'm not gay.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Steve-300 said:


> *(I'm not gay.)*


I think maybe you are? I've seen a few of your posts over the last year or so in different threads, and you often try and emphasise that point  does it matter?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think maybe you are? I've seen a few of your posts over the last year or so in different threads, and you often try and emphasise that point  does it matter?


I have reconsidered my position since your comment and I really do think I am not gay. I merely appreciate beauty in all its many guises. I'm sure there are "cute" women too. That must be true, I imagine.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
I had such a boner for him in "My so-called life" when I was a teen.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Ugh, I think this is a form of ocd. Like, the urge to post in this thread right now (well whenever I see a cute guy in some program or on tumblr etc really.) It's so weird, it makes no sense. I'm not going to though. Nope.
> 
> bunchofgifsofthisguysmiling.gif











(I think tumblr is part of it, because otherwise you don't get bombarded with faces that are appealing to you 24/7. But it doesn't explain the urge to post pics in this thread. I don't know why I do that, either.)



Zack said:


> I have reconsidered my position since your comment and I really do think I am not gay. I merely appreciate beauty in all its many guises. I'm sure there are "cute" women too. That must be true, I imagine.


You're not sure if there are cute women, at 32 years old, but you don't think that you're gay, even though you swoon over males?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


> You're not sure if there are cute women, at 32 years old, but you don't think that you're gay, even though you swoon over males?


_Swoon_ is a nice word I haven't heard/seen in a while.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

damn...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been doing some serious thinking about which races I wouldn't/haven't rejected and narrowing it down to a few. I'm really not sure which one is the "best" in my opinion or which one I can ultimately see myself settling down with.

I would/have dated/have liked/have been attracted to:

Light skinned/mixed Black guys


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Mixed Filipino... guy on far right, I just died.










Brunette White men with medium/olive skin (Irish, French, Polish etc)



















Iberian/Mediterranean










North African (Algeria, Morocco, Egyptian) + Muslim (but not religious because not into chauvinists)










Middle Eastern (Saudi, Persian, Iran)










South American/Latin (including mixed Latin/White, all combinations, also Central America and Mexican American)



















My racial hit list.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Those are the biggest nipples I've ever seen on a guy.

:ick


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmm, some of those guys are cute facially (the ones I included.) and guy on the far left instead of right in first pic. Now I need to rinse my brain out with acid because we're not allowed to agree on such things, it's against the rules.


You mean to say PTD, that you are a fan of.......the 6 pack :O

Why, hell just froze over.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

PTD was previously unaware that Asian men could have 1) six packs, 2) tans

She has now been enlightened :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> You mean to say PTD, that you are a fan of.......the 6 pack :O
> 
> Why, hell just froze over.


My ideal is slim to average, which is why I said facially cute. I'm sure I wouldn't reject a guy who was more toned (as long as not insane boy builder level) though if I found them attractive enough in other ways. It's the overall that's important anyway.



calichick said:


> PTD was previously unaware that Asian men could have 1) six packs, 2) tans
> 
> She has now been enlightened :lol


Don't be silly.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

The guy on the far left gives me strong gay vibes.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Reading this thread, I've decided to provide in picture form the two main competing philosophies (with their two main advocates).


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Reading this thread, I've decided to provide in picture form the two main competing philosophies (with their two main advocates).


:lol

Team PTD!!!!

(calichick is going to say that alcohol is bad for your skin, though)


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol it is bad for your skin but I think he meant I like six packs. 

Which he is not wrong about.

And tans, I like that too.


Also PTD isn't from the US. But I'm sure she appreciates being associated as an American considering her love for my country :lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> *Lol it is bad for your skin but I think he meant I like six packs. *
> 
> Which he is not wrong about.
> 
> And tans, I like that too.


I know. I was just kidding.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Just making sure.

But props for knowing my pearls of wisdom. Live it, learn it.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

calichick said:


> Lol it is bad for your skin but I think he meant I like six packs.
> 
> Which he is not wrong about.
> 
> ...


how's it bad for yr skin? dehydration?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> Just making sure.
> 
> But props for knowing my pearls of wisdom. Live it, learn it.


I already do, actually. I drink alcohol very rarely(and I've been that way for years now).


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

orsomething said:


> how's it bad for yr skin? dehydration?


Yea that. But also because it's a toxin and works in the exact opposite way of antioxidants by targeting healthy liver function which in turn depletes nutrient levels.

Aka, wrinkles.

For the love of God, the wrinkles.

THE most famous lush in Hollywood:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Reading this thread, I've decided to provide in picture form the two main competing philosophies (with their two main advocates).


lol



calichick said:


> Also PTD isn't from the US. But I'm sure she appreciates being associated as an American considering her love for my country :lol


huh? I'm confused.



probably offline said:


> angel


:O

I googled him (because I'm terrible), one of his tops in a photo is like mildly affecting me on a phobic level because of the cluster of holes :')

(also I love how in Cyrillic you can have 3 as a letter in your name hahahaa)

...


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

failoutboy said:


>


lo0o0o0ol

didnt he get bicep implants

what a turd

those implants could have fed a mauritanian child for a year, but he was too lazy 2 work up a push-up sweat


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Reading this thread, I've decided to provide in picture form the two main competing philosophies (with their two main advocates).


PTD hates 6 packs? Oh wait, it's budweiser, no wonder she hates them


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

gunner21 said:


> PTD hates 6 packs? Oh wait, it's budweiser, no wonder she hates them


I can't comment on PTD's alcohol preferences :b But apparently she is Anti-American (according to Calichick) so that coukd explain the possible dislike of budweiser.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> I can't comment on PTD's alcohol preferences :b But apparently she is Anti-American (according to Calichick) so that coukd explain the possible dislike of budweiser.


I don't think she's anti American at all.

I think she loves America and hopes to marry an American guy one day so she can move here.

Am I far off PTD?


----------



## nessa3798 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> PTD hates 6 packs? Oh wait, it's budweiser, no wonder she hates them


Well most of the drinks I drink come out of bottles and I don't like beer haha so the image works literally too. 



calichick said:


> I don't think she's anti American at all.
> 
> I think she loves America and hopes to marry an American guy one day so she can move here.
> 
> Am I far off PTD?












Really though I have nothing against the US. I'd like to visit there one day. Not live though. I used to think maybe I'd like to live there but I don't think the laws there would work for me anywhere other than in the Pacific Northwest and having known someone who had a shooting just down the road from them a month after moving from the UK to Seattle + no national healthcare etc... I think I'm good really. 

the gun comment, while a true story, was meant to be tongue in cheek in case anyone was offended.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

failoutboy said:


>


Is that Jared Leto? Those are prosthetic/CG nippies.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Happy Friday the 13th Ladies+ Derailing (where did he go?)

Remember, it won't work out, if he doesn't _work out_. :b


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Classy, yeap ._.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

orsomething said:


>


Rowland :3 I love his face.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Most attractive male celeb, in my opinion. :heart :b


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


>


Pretty sure he's underage...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> Pretty sure he's underage...


He looks at least 18 to me, but I don't want to reverse google image search now just in case  because my country is stupid about that.

16 is fine in most of Australia and 17 in other parts I think though.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> He looks at least 18 to me, but I don't want to reverse google image search now just in case  because my country is stupid about that.


He doesn't look a day over 15.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> He doesn't look a day over 15.


It's been a while since I was that age, but I'd have to disagree. He has to be at least 16 and I'd guess older. I think Hollywood messes with people's views a bit since teenagers are always played by older actors.

Like this guy is supposed to be 17?










Please..

Have you seen some of the 18 year old users who have posted on the forum for example in the photo section bit?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Eh...reeks of pedophilia to me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> Eh...reeks of pedophilia to me.


I imagine guys prefer men who are less masculine looking on average. Especially if they don't identify as completely homosexual. It's been proven in studies that men are attracted to women who look younger too, it just makes sense. Biology isn't politically correct. Also, paedophilia is prepubescent children. There are separate terms for people in young teens, and people from mid to late teens.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I imagine guys prefer men who are less masculine looking on average. Especially if they don't identify as completely homosexual. It's been proven in studies that men are attracted to women who look younger too, it just makes sense. Biology isn't politically correct. Also, paedophilia is prepubescent children. There are separate terms for people in young teens, and people from mid to late teens.


I'm the last person to be PC, but it still rubs me the wrong way. (Ephebophilia, pedophilia, whatever)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm the last person to be PC, but it still rubs me the wrong way. (Ephebophilia, pedophilia, whatever)


Yeah, I understand where you're coming from. In real life it wouldn't be a good idea to date someone that age, maybe even 18 years if you're in your 20's+ because maturity is a factor. But when it comes to what guys find physically attractive it's pretty obvious they prefer younger looking faces on average. Perhaps it seems weirder when it's a guy, but a lot of young women that get posted in the cutest girl thread could probably pass for much younger too.

^ also I'm mostly talking about facially there, obviously.


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, I understand where you're coming from. In real life it wouldn't be a good idea to date someone that age, maybe even 18 years if you're in your 20's+ because maturity is a factor. But when it comes to what guys find physically attractive it's pretty obvious they prefer younger looking faces on average. Perhaps it seems weirder when it's a guy, *but a lot of young women that get posted in the cutest girl thread could probably pass for much younger too.*
> 
> ^ also I'm mostly talking about facially there, obviously.


That's what I was thinking. You don't see people calling someone a pedophile(lol) because someone posted a picture of someone who looked like they might be under 18 in that thread. Double standards.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't see how that's rude. :stu I would say the same thing for a picture of a girl.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

orsomething said:


>


I always thought Jarvis was kinda cute when he was younger.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


>


I love how you just ignored her comment and posted another one.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^That's Dane Dehaan, who I think is about 26, but still looks like a 15 year old Leonardo DiCaprio in What's Eating Gilbert Grape.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I love how you just ignored her comment and posted another one.


That guy doesn't look underage. :stu Unless it's the same person. I can't tell.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> ^That's Dane Dehaan, who I think is about 26, but still looks like a 15 year old Leonardo DiCaprio in What's Eating Gilbert Grape.


The guy that Ringo posted? That isn't Dane Dehaan.

Google image search tells me that it seems to be a Swedish model.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> The guy that Ringo posted? That isn't Dane Dehaan.
> 
> Google image search tells me that it seems to be a Swedish model.


I stand corrected, I did think the model had a little more of a European look, and also has more defined and chiseled facial features, but damn they look pretty similar. Though not quite as much when you line them up side by side.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Hmm. Maybe the chin and mouth?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> I stand corrected, I did think the model had a little more of a European look, and also has more defined and chiseled facial features, but damn they look pretty similar. Though not quite as much when you line them up side by side.


It's okay, it does kind of look like him. Dane DeHaan is pretty hot


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> I stand corrected, I did think the model had a little more of a European look, and also has more defined and chiseled facial features, but damn they look pretty similar. Though not quite as much when you line them up side by side.


Do Europeans have a look? I've seen a few people post this recently (not just on this site) so it's got me curious about what people mean when they say that. Although I guess it's probably one of those things, where if you don't know, you don't know lol.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Do Europeans have a look? I've seen a few people post this recently (not just on this site) so it's got me curious about what people mean when they say that. Although I guess it's probably one of those things, where if you don't know, you don't know lol.


I'm not that great at distinguishing people's appearance as far as their country of origin in Europe, so I guess I was just saying European as kind of a shorthand. It's pretty common among Americans despite how broad it is, but I guess it makes sense that it's not going to fly with people who actually live in Europe haha.

This is a pretty good candidate for the "European look" that I was referencing earlier.










As far as exactly where in Europe, I'd probably rule out the UK, and that's pretty much as far as I can narrow it down. But you're right, saying "European" pretty much tells you no information.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> I'm not that great at distinguishing people's appearance as far as their country of origin in Europe, so I guess I was just saying European as kind of a shorthand. It's pretty common among Americans despite how broad it is, but I guess it makes sense that it's not going to fly with people who actually live in Europe haha.
> 
> This is a pretty good candidate for the "European look" that I was referencing earlier.
> 
> ...


Ah, that guy looks vaguely Eastern European to me if I had to guess.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Nanuki said:


> How rude. This is the "cutest guy ever" thread. And he's damn cute regardless of age.
> 
> I'm totally not upset for looking like I'm 12 compared to him. :3
> 
> -


Tasteless is a babe.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> I don't see how that's rude. :stu I would say the same thing for a picture of a girl.


 I don't suppose it's rude. A lot of people are probably thinking the same thing.

I won't lie. When I see a picture of a girl who looks cute but also looks like she might be underage, the first thing I do before I say anything is check to see how old she is.

The reason pedophilia is illegal isn't because of the way people who are underage look. It's because of their emotional and psychological vulnerability. That is usually not an issue by the time they're 18. If for no other reason than that they are usually much more mature by that time. Whether they look it or not. I'd like to think there are good reasons for things like age of consent and it isn't just an arbitrary number that we picked because young people just look so innocent.

We should not confuse the way people look with what they are. There are a lot of people who are well into their 20s who look quite young. There is usually nothing they can do about it.

I think that maybe I looked a little boyish in my late teens and early to mid 20s because I was pretty skinny and didn't have any significant muscle development. I also had very smooth (or perhaps soft is the word) facial skin when I was clean shaven. That may have had a lot to do with the reason why girls my age never really paid much attention to me. Perhaps I was not as bad looking as I thought I was. I was by no means handsome but I might have looked much younger than I was. Kind of a Ralph Macchio look.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't suppose it's rude. A lot of people are probably thinking the same thing.


Thank you. It just seems weird to be posting pictures of people who look like kids.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Stilla said:


>


Yeah, he's hot.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Most attractive male celeb, in my opinion. :heart :b


:um

I did not find him even remotely attractive on parks and rec, he did absolutely nothing for me. After this post I have done a complete 180 on that guy. :clap


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

So I've been watching Penny Dreadful lately...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


>


Woah, never thought he was all that cute, but now I'm rethinking it. Lol


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There are too many attractive guys on YouTube now (some of his videos aren't that great though.) I seem to keep stumbling on their channels and stuff... And then gifs everywhere. Seriously I started off looking at this video called 'do dogs have brains?' and some how ended up back in this thread. D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desandnate! I used to be obsessed with them :b and I had the biggest crush on Nate


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Junebuug said:


> Desandnate! I used to be obsessed with them :b and I had the biggest crush on Nate


I watched a few of their videos and their humour/content on the whole doesn't really appeal to me, like I think they're trying too hard sometimes to be controversially amusing and I sort of prefer the AmazingPhil vlogging style, like more laid back and less weird voices, but each to their own. But the eye candy though.

Like this kind of thing:


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I watched a few of their videos and their humour/content on the whole doesn't really appeal to me, like I think they're trying too hard sometimes to be controversially amusing and I sort of prefer the AmazingPhil vlogging style, like more laid back and less weird voices, but each to their own. But the eye candy though.
> 
> Like this kind of thing:


Haha, that was years ago,I was in middle school and I found everything hilarious. I agree, I prefer smart and subtle humor now


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

World Cup - a lot of good-looking players but the hottest coach is undoubtedly:


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

#2252

definitely.

+








+


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

kangarabbit said:


> World Cup - a lot of good-looking players but the hottest coach is undoubtedly:


yep :yes



scintilla said:


>


stupid hairstyle though


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

kangarabbit said:


> World Cup - a lot of good-looking players but the hottest coach is undoubtedly:


he's attractive, but he looks too much like he'd **** you, and then use you as collateral when he can't pay for the lot of designer drugs he just bought


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nope


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

More your taste?









Most beautiful man on the planet imo!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ I wasn't saying nope to you I was saying nope to me posting in this thread lol. 

Also I had a crush on Billie Joe when I was about 13


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks so different from


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

Hellooooo Douglas Booth


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

scooby said:


>


woah


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Gwynevere said:


>


I like his hand positioning.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I like his hand positioning.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

[/QUOTE]
I agree wholeheartedly w this. Reminds me of my b.f a little . When we watched vikings i said this to himbut im not sure if he felt complimented. And the undercut is making the rounds atm. Such a trend but i kind of like it

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

pocketbird said:


> woah


God, his eyes are stunning.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

tfw you'll never be as handsome as him.













Oh and he's only 21:blank


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


He's gorgeous. uhhh Be still my beating heart.


----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

scooby said:


> Looks so different from


Yeah, he looks much better. Seems like an example of 'Puberty, You're Doing It Right' xd

But I read he's doing in porn now so.... He acknowledged his potential


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Look at him just sitting there all angsty in his perf topman outfit... 
I can fix you. I CAN fix YOU Tom.

:mushy


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kevin Spacey


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

:heart:heart:heart


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


>


omg please tell me his name!


----------



## belu (Jul 17, 2014)

My thirst is way too real for this man.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Juschill said:


>


He's cute. Who's he?



















These pics don't show it but those blue eyeees.


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

my baby, Zayn :b


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

jc43 said:


> my baby, Zayn :b


Waaah he's so pretty. He's so skinny, though. I wanna cook for him.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Juschill said:


>





lisbeth said:


> He's cute. Who's he?


Diego Luna. I got a little carried away about him a few months ago on this thread...



CharmedOne said:


> Oh, and Diego Luna...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Most beautiful man on the planet imo!





komorikun said:


> I like his hand positioning.


+1



pocketbird said:


>





scooby said:


> God, his eyes are stunning.





MindOverMood said:


> tfw you'll never be as handsome as him.





lisbeth said:


> These pics don't show it but those blue eyeees.


I'll go ahead and jump on the blue eyed guy bandwagon...


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> He doesn't look a day over 15.


I had sex when I was 15, I was perfectly capable of making that choice, I also would have been 100% fine with women having the hots for me. I don't really see what your issue is.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Schmosby said:


> I had sex when I was 15, I was perfectly capable of making that choice, I also would have been 100% fine with women having the hots for me. I don't really see what your issue is.


Um, good for you? I was just saying that it's pretty creepy to post pictures of people that look obviously underage in this thread. Yuck.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> Um, good for you? I was just saying that it's pretty creepy to post pictures of people that look obviously underage in this thread. Yuck.


Under age in what respect? there is no age limit for photos of clothed people, if you mean the age limit for sex then that varies depending on the country.


----------



## Somemetalhead (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> :um
> 
> I did not find him even remotely attractive on parks and rec, he did absolutely nothing for me. After this post I have done a complete 180 on that guy. :clap


Yeah, he was borderline fat on Parks and Rec, but he was still kinda cute. In a dorky older brother kinda way. I was in shock when I first saw him like this, he looks like a different person.



pocketbird said:


> woah


Ahh Idris Elba, that smile and that accent.



MindOverMood said:


> tfw you'll never be as handsome as him.


That guy is real???!!?!!?! He looks like he was created by scientists to be the first of their experiment in making perfect looking human beings. Nah he ain't real, he's probably a robot.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

seeking777 said:


> That guy is real???!!?!!?! He looks like he was created by scientists to be the first of their experiment in making perfect looking human beings. Nah he ain't real, he's probably a robot.


----------



## Agnes7 (Jun 19, 2014)

Derailing said:


> omg please tell me his name!


that's Ansel Elgort, he's an actor


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Agnes7 said:


> that's Ansel Elgort, he's an actor


thanks! i just saw him in Charlie XCX's video for "Boom Boom Clap" and now I MUST watch the Fault in our Stars


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Robert Downey Jr. was the first actor I ever truly had a crush on. :heart:heart:kiss:heart


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sometimes....a girl doesn't even need a face w/ a body like this

:blank


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

calichick said:


> Sometimes....a girl doesn't even need a face w/ a body like this
> 
> :blank


Wooooooow..


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

Jay Park for sure.



















That smile


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

aNervousGirl said:


>


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Ánhuar Escalante! ♥__♥














































Please...take me now daddy!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

^ dude derailing, the guy looks like a 30 yr old in a 14 yr old body.

Do not want.














































^ male perfection at its finest...those Brazilian genes tho


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

i don't find any of these guys hot, probably because i don't go for looks, literally. i don't even go, that's probably the reason LOL. i can't say "daaaamn i want a slice of that" i'd feel silly.

cutest doesn't mean hottest LOL just saying all i see is muscles in this section.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

probably offline said:


>


Somebody needs to tell homeboy here to put on some weight, hunchback starting to appear.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> Somebody needs to tell homeboy here to put on some weight, hunchback starting to appear.


No. Please let him be scrawny white bread ;(


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

The men here are super fit and super fine and just a LITTLE bit douchey.

Just the way I like them.

You would die.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
I think so, too. I definitely don't have a burning desire to go to America :lol 

(I thought most people in America were overweight, though)


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

probably offline said:


> ^
> I think so, too. I definitely don't have a burning desire to go to America :lol
> 
> (I thought most people in America were overweight, though)


depends on the state i guess. I really dont see the whole 'overweight' issue. I mean, of course there's some but its not alarming to me. maybe im desensitized though


----------



## Alexandra Marie (Nov 27, 2013)

I have looked at the past 5 pages and I haven't seen any I think are cute, there must be something wrong with me lol


----------



## Alexandra Marie (Nov 27, 2013)

Justlittleme said:


> i don't find any of these guys hot, probably because i don't go for looks, literally. i don't even go, that's probably the reason LOL. i can't say "daaaamn i want a slice of that" i'd feel silly.
> 
> cutest doesn't mean hottest LOL just saying all i see is muscles in this section.


Yeah I feel the same way.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

VipFuj said:


> depends on the state i guess. I really dont see the whole 'overweight' issue. I mean, of course there's some but its not alarming to me. maybe im desensitized though


_"More than one-third (or 78.6 million) of U.S. adults are obese."_

That's quite a few, at least.



Alexandra Marie said:


> I have looked at the past 5 pages and I haven't seen any I think are cute, there must be something wrong with me lol


No :> Not many of us share the same taste in here.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Those are the square states Probs (just for future reference, I'd recommend to avoid Middle America, there's a WHOLE lot of questionable things going on there, i.e. Warren Jeffs)

Everyone here is super fit and works out everyday and seriously 90% are on some type of annoying protein diet.

It gets boring sometimes especially for a girl who likes to cook variety.

There's only SO many ways you can make chicken for a man :lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Petrol ('gas') stations in Texas was where I encountered the larger Americans. In fact everything was pretty large there.

And just for calichick


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

@calichick - waaaaht girl you are trippin lol
he looks at most 22, but i do agree on his body. 
Although, personally i prefer slender to slightly muscular bodies


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

ok more, sorrynotsorry


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

^^^



Stilla said:


>


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Petrol ('gas') stations in Texas was where I encountered the larger Americans. In fact everything was pretty large there.


Yeah.. Texas is a big reason why we don't get the greatest name, it has a number of cities that make the list of America's most obese cities. Though Austin is cool.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> Those are the square states Probs (just for future reference, I'd recommend to avoid Middle America, there's a WHOLE lot of questionable things going on there, i.e. Warren Jeffs)


haha, hmmm it's ironic that out of all the "square states" you chose Utah (referencing Warren Jeffs). Utah is one of the healthiest states in America, it has the youngest median age in America (24 years old), and the city I live in, Provo (which is one of the highest populated cities in the state) is often recognized as being populated with an above-average number of beautiful people. So Utah is just one young, beautiful, and fit college-town.

Oh, and Warren Jeffs... really? You're aware that Warren Jeffs' church is a tiny SLIVER of a group right? They are literally referred to as a "splinter-group". If the media wasn't making you aware of Jeffs do you know who else wouldn't know about Jeffs? The residents of Utah. His church only has about 5000 active members, that's miniscule. Here's what the majority of Utah is doing: being ranked the most charitable state in America to any poverty, natural disaster, or anything else that happens _world-wide_. But yeah I guess a splinter minority is more important than a state's majority when it comes to making the news.

I could fill books upon books with reasons why our mutual home-state of California is just horrible, and none of them would have to do with a group as small as 5,000 people... California might have some beautiful people, but I think I'm going to live with [naturally] beautiful people in the superior state of Utah.

Honestly, you can't talk **** about Utah when you're in Southern California.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^No need for popcorn, even if she wanted to engage in this the only thing she could do is try to change the subject and speculate and stereotype Mormons, that's it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think there will be need for the popcorn


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> and the city I live in, Provo (which is one of the highest populated cities in the state) is often recognized as being populated with an above-average number of beautiful people. So Utah is just one young, beautiful, and fit college-town.


Note to self: DO NOT MOVE TO UTAH. Basically a recipe for becoming suicidal.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

mormons? :afr


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Never thought I'd say something like this but can we just get back on topic and post more pics of dudes. Otherwise I'll have to sacrifice komorikun's house-cat to the Gods through Mormon-sorcery and such.


----------



## jellydonut (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> Never thought I'd say something like this but can we just get back on topic and post more pics of dudes.


It's funny the things the internet makes you say, no?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I concur with more pics of guys 
















Be still my heart:mushy


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Stilla said:


> I concur with more pics of guys


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Stilla said:


> I concur with more pics of guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my ****ting Christ. Thread over. We can close the thread now. We can't top this.

(What's his name? I'll settle for a phone number.)

I was coming here to post this fine runner-up


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I have no idea *cries* I just randomly stumbled upon his heavenly beauty on tumblr.

Also above pic... umf yes, hairy guys.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:b


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ That last one made me smile :3

I really need to stop posting in here


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Stilla said:


> Also above pic... umf yes, hairy guys.


Hairy guys, you say?























































Life is grand.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

This is my face right now. 
They're so beautiful they could make a grown woman cry.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> :b












:lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> :lol


Yeah I know haha. :b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> Life is grand.


He has serious potential but I don't need to see that much pit hair.



MindOverMood said:


> :lol


I f***ing love the LaVignes!!!

Jerry is a Grade A father.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

calichick said:


> He has serious potential but I don't need to see that much pit hair.


Different strokes. The pit hair is my favourite part.


----------



## Brittani14 (Aug 13, 2014)

JenN2791 said:


> Geez, thanks for bringing this thread back. I really didn't see anything bad at all about the other Hot Guys thread...
> 
> Joseph Gordon Levitt


Um yes please lol sexiest man on the planet!!!!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah yes, Joseph Gordon Levitt, the pre-pubescent teen boy, smooth as a baby's rump appeal. I weigh more than half of these guys that are posted here which is saying a LOT.



















holy f***























































^ guy on left please


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

This next post is dedicated solely to the D

I hope ya'll appreciate this as much as I do.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm a straight guy, but everyone once in a while I have to stop and say "_that_, is a fine looking man".


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

What bout da beibs ?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

orsomething said:


> dude steve coogan is hot not even kidding


I agree. Especially in this rather smart, sports-casual look:


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

orsomething said:


> Staff Edit


lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just wanted to say that god help any guy who shaves his arm pits.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

That one with the running shorts on just makes my heart go pitter-pat.


----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

Just discovered this thread.

My week is ruined


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

orsomething said:


> goddamn all these men still look queer


Having "queer" taste in men is a compliment.

Gays know male grooming best.

Am I the only woman here who can say she's had a crush on a gay guy before? :lol

He was a 6'5 hunk of lawyer meat. Should've picked up though when he was more interested in which shoes I was wearing :teeth

B**** broke my heart.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> Am I the only woman here who can say she's had a crush on a gay guy before? :lol.


Nope


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

^ why do they have to be so damn good-looking

Happy Friday!


























































































So perfect.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Every guy I see in this thread has one of 2 body types, and they are complete opposites.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Cenarius said:


> Every guy I see in this thread has one of 2 body types, and they are complete opposites.


Possibly because every girl you see in this thread is one of 2 girls, and they are complete opposites.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> Possibly because every girl you see on this thread is one of 2 girls, and they are complete opposites.


Haha, well 4. There's calichick and lisbeth with hunks, and probably offline and perspephone the dread with...skinny-emo-asians?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

orsomething said:


> goddamn all these men still look queer
> 
> probably offline or persephone need to post some more eyecandy yall got the best taste


Hmm, I don't think you were here when I spam posted Chris Corner on and off for a couple of months, and I'm not going to do that again lol. But you could Google him. Might be your type.



Cenarius said:


> Haha, well 4. There's calichick and lisbeth with hunks, and probably offline and perspephone the dread with...skinny-emo-asians?


You're not paying close enough attention, Lisbeth likes a wider range of guys than Calichick, and also more hairier ones where as Calichick is hair averse I believe.

The fact that I've even picked up on these things is incredibly worrying...

@calichick they have loads of gyms here, and lots of guys work out. I seriously doubt people are as obsessed with that as they can be in certain areas of California though.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

People who work out have stamina. They can give a girl what she needs and keep her satisfied :teeth


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Calichick is hair averse I believe.


No, I like strategic hair. I don't like it on the back or too much on the chest and I like designer stubble, and the happy trail, pit hair, but not like the Amazonian forest, leg hair, arm hair, nothing too bushy, dark as night, soft and wispy like an angel's wings.

Smooth is alright too though. Hell anything goes with a nice body.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Please stay on topic. Avoid this thread if you have issues with what's being posted.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

@ both the girls

Orsomething does it here ? ?

Uhhhh...

She's one of my* favorite* posters here. I've told her that before. She actually kind of reminds me of myself a few years ago.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> Staff Edit


Targeting you wasn't really my objective, so I apologize. Here, accept my peace-offering with this piece of ***.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Is that before or after he's applied the bronzer in his hand?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Is that before or after he's applied the bronzer in his hand?


the more pressing question is....how do you know what that brush is used for?

Ok seriously going now.

:kiss

I feel like I shock some life back into these boards sometimes. :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

This is the beautiful man thread, not the beautiful people hate thread









































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Good job on the editing shyvr

OK last pics










This calichick needs to do something, it's Friday night.

Kisses all


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

So this is what girls are into these days, Buff steroid guys lol. I kid I kid


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Told myself I wouldn't post here, but can't resist....

First we have Mr Wentworth Miller, and yes, I know he's gay, i'm hearbroken. those eyes doe :mushy

And then this long haired beauty I found!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

orsomething said:


> bae why u gotta do me like that
> 
> here i am tryna resist temptation and there you are makin me fall in love all over again
> lovelove
> ...


:lol

I like his unusual mannerisms though, he's better in motion. He's generally cute but then also kind of enchanting.

I like his solo stuff as IAMX a lot too, I like Sneaker Pimps but not as keen on Kelli's voice most of the time tbh.


----------



## Magaly22 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

HenDoggy said:


> So this is what girls are into these days, Buff steroid guys


That's only me hun.

You have to pay attention to what the other chicks here like or else they get mad that you think they're only into ridiculously beautiful models.

:lol


----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

Hunks you say?

I raise you a hunk + baby animals!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

cypher said:


> Nice, but I prefer hunks + chocolate.


hunks with chocolate, you say?


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

londonguy202 said:


>


Either you've posted in the wrong thread, or i'm now very confused about my sexuality! :sus


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You're not paying close enough attention, Lisbeth likes a wider range of guys than Calichick, and also more hairier ones where as Calichick is hair averse I believe.
> 
> The fact that I've even picked up on these things is incredibly worrying...


Heheheh. I'm not sure I should be flattered that my posts here are so recognisable or embarrassed that I'm so predictable.

Some more:


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Why can't you be in the US so we could be each others wing women, Lisbeth?! We have the exact same tastes, those men are hotchacha


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

^^And I was gonna shave tonight. Guess i'll scrap that idea now


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> Why can't you be in the US so we could be each others wing women, Lisbeth?! We have the exact same tastes, those men are hotchacha


Study-abroad year here I come!

And America is full of tall ones, right? Oh, you wait til I turn 21...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Study-abroad year here I come!
> 
> And America is full of tall ones, right? Oh, you wait til I turn 21...


I'll show you where to find the tall and bearded ones, I've studied their habitats


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> I'll show you where to find the tall and bearded ones, I've studied their habitats


Hang on, just grabbing my coat.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Thom Morell is a very handsome man.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

londonguy202 said:


>





londonguy202 said:


>


Wrong thread, bro.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

far right, /dead


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm even more glad that it's been 3 months since I shaved my face after this page, though it still needs to develop that little extra density.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Last one


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Therin said:


> lol


finally a look I can realistically achieve after some hard work and many months on a proper diet...I was starting to get worried..:yes


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

is that ur bf, mezzo?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

orsomething said:


> is that ur bf, mezzo?


Nope, a gamer guy from youtube. My boyfriend is sexier. :b


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

blue2 said:


> finally a look I can realistically achieve after some hard work and many months on a proper diet...I was starting to get worried..:yes


You can do it! I believe in you!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Happy Tuesday love muffins


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

_If there is anything that this horrible tragedy can teach us, it's that a male model's life is a precious, precious commodity. Just because we have chiseled abs and stunning features, it doesn't mean that we too can't not die in a freak gasoline fight accident.
_
_Derek Zoolander_























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

These posts slays my existence I cant even


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I was secretly hoping that someone here looks like one of these guys that I've been posting and that we'd fall madly in love and I could stop all the drama and the games and the ever so fruitless man hunting.

_God, are you there? It's me, Margaret._

I deserve a hot man because I've been a giver, and a lover and a follower and I've never strayed by your side. I've endured countless libido killing moments, I've beheld the true character of man for the sake of non judgment. I've bore witness to some of the most heinous couplings guised under the semblance of true love. Please bestow upon me the miracle of your creation, the perfection of the Artist, the ever so coveted, six pack.

Amen.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

calichick said:


> I was secretly hoping that someone here looks like one of these guys that I've been posting and that we'd fall madly in love and I could stop all the drama and the games and the ever so fruitless man hunting.
> 
> God, are you there? It's me, Margaret.
> 
> ...


Girl, if you're as hot as you claim, I'll get a 6-pack for you


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Cenarius said:


> Girl, if you're as hot as you claim, I'll get a 6-pack for you


Oh sweetie, there's so much more that I look for in a man than a six pack.

Come on now, you think I'm that shallow?

There's his face...and his hair...and stuff.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

@calichick Sometimes you make me shake my head with disbelief but, at the end of the day, I kind of heart you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

@laysiaj I kind of heart you too. You're the newest addition to SAS spreading waves of positivity everywhere.

You get my stamp of approval. Congrats.

(Don't tell Truant he'll be jealous. :teeth)










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

^ You got it!


----------



## EmptyEyes (Aug 25, 2014)

I have weird taste,





































but this guy is what I like


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

^I don't think that's weird at all. I looooooooooooooooooove him.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

_I could fall in love with you..._ ♡


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Happy Monday


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

You just ruined my streak of perfect 10's lady.















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

calichick said:


> You just ruined my streak of perfect 10's lady.


2 bad :teeth


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


>


Um...
Just why...:lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Um...
> Just why...:lol


I can't believe people are willing to pose for these scandalous stock photos. :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Nathan Owens

















Yasir | tumblr:yoooosir (i about died)

















Kim Won Joong
















love his face. So unique and his eyes are so intense.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

So I hear from a little birdie on SAS that this is now officially my thread.

And to that I say, damn, took awhile.

Happy Sunday folks ~


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I love this post @[email protected] /bookmarks


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I would not have thought that guy was THAT HOT until the second picture. OMG.
I see these guys in a different light now.... -/////-


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

nobutapower said:


> I would not have thought that guy was THAT HOT until the second picture. OMG.
> I see these guys in a different light now.... -/////-


why do he look like that does he have MS


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

orsomething said:


> why do he look like that does he have MS


MS? I think he's just posing... lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

_Monday morning you look so fine_




























HUSBAND MATERIAL!!!!! :O :O


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AM IN A REALLY GOOD MOOD TODAY EXCUSE THE SPAM


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

probably offline said:


> ^^
> haha oh lawdy
> 
> ---


I saw his picture on tumblr before, he is kind of ridiculously lovely.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

probably offline said:


> ^^


OMG you're KILLING my thread.

what is this I don't even


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I saw his picture on tumblr before, he is kind of ridiculously lovely.


I know ♥



calichick said:


> OMG you're KILLING my thread.
> 
> what is this I don't even


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Srsly though if anyone can tell me where to find this guy I'll be on my way.

I would like to molest his face.



calichick said:


>









































































/tumblr_mjcri2TirS1rhufbqo1_1280.jpg" border="0" alt="" />


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

*forever alone guy viewing* jealousy blues wah wah wah wahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

1 more ?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

*Cali is boy crazy*


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

i love this thread


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

i'm gonna start looking for hot guys now... and post hu3 hu3 hu3


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Is it wrong that I like this person? (A famous seiyuu in his mid thirties - Ono Daisuke) xDDD This is probably one of his most embarrassing videos btw.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

James Dean had a pretty timeless look to him while not dressed in costume for a movie, like some of his pictures could pass for having been taken in nearly any decade in my opinion. He experienced fame for only about 2 years and was in just a few movies before he died in 1955, his studliness still resonates 60 years later. The ultimate in quiet confidence and general bad-assery.














































I hope these are acceptable for cali's thread.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Did I say James Dean was the ultimate in bad-assery? Excuse me, I didn't know this guy existed.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Proboff: Please continue to rustle Cali's jimmies 



calichick said:


> So I hear from a little birdie on SAS that this is now officially my thread.
> 
> And to that I say, damn, took awhile.
> 
> Happy Sunday folks ~


Lol Jesus Navas. The Spanish NT is full of hbbs like him.



calichick said:


> You just ruined my streak of perfect 10's lady.


Guy doesn't look muscular enough for Cali.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

^ you're right, he's not. He looks like a 12 year old boy. I just liked the picture quality.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have to post this because I was on tumblr and someone posted photos of this guy. I'm not posting those pictures though because they were huge enough to rival some of @calichick's page distorting images.
> 
> The founder of tumblr is pretty cute.
> 
> ...


Haha!

"Oh look! It's Jesus Navas, a Spanish football player. The whole Spanish National Football team is full of gorgeous men like him."


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Not hot.

Will spam more pics later, quality of thread is slowly declining :\


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> Haha!
> 
> "Oh look! It's Jesus Navas, a Spanish football player. The whole Spanish National Football team is full of gorgeous men like him."


lol thanks for the translation 



calichick said:


> Not hot.
> 
> Will spam more pics later, quality of thread is slowly declining :\


Hot is more about personality and body language for me, so I have no idea. But a) cute is better and b) this is the cute guy thread not the hot guy thread *sticks tounge out*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> He's not cute.


Your definition of cute is apparently hot so, I'm not convinced your qualified on this subject matter Calichick. Sorry, In lieu of a scientific cuteness scale, I'm just going to have to go with my brain I guess.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I want to do horrible things with Seth Rogen and then cuddle afterwards.


I still want to do horrible things with Seth Rogen and then cuddle afterwards.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

F*** women, what are you doing to my thread...

I'm dying, I just can't I can't










Nerdy guy would come in handy right about now to fix my computer.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Your definition of cute is apparently hot so, I'm not convinced your qualified on this subject matter Calichick. Sorry, In lieu of a scientific cuteness scale, I'm just going to have to go with my brain I guess.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


:lol

Please post some cute guys, Persephone~ This thread is not cute enough, lately.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes please.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

calichick said:


> F*** women, what are you doing to my thread...
> 
> I'm dying, I just can't I can't
> 
> ...


Seth Rogen looks kinda like my old critical theory tutor. I like a man who can talk to me about poststructuralism.










I don't think Josh Beech could talk to me about poststructuralism but he is cute.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

calichick said:


>





cosmicslop said:


> Nathan Owens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to cry.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

SEBBY FROM BLACK BUTLER


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

well this thread went somewhere strange.































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

im feeling you girlies on the muscle front









check the sweet musculature on this dude yall damn do i love me an athlete










awww hell yea msucles 'n' music what more could a girl ask for


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

orsomething said:


> damn do i love me an athlete


Agreed


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


>


Your funny..:teeth..I'm trolling your manwich thread sorry...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Your funny..:teeth..I'm trolling your manwich thread sorry...


you can troll all you want hun, I'm in too much of a man coma to care :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> you can troll all you want hun, I'm in too much in a man coma to care :lol


Ok your thread is giving me the motivation to go back to gym and eat and drink healthy things I must do this to become superficially attractive yes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Ok your thread is giving me the motivation to go back to gym and *eat and drink healthy things* I must do this to become superficially attractive yes


What are you doing now? McD's and KFC?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> What are you doing now? McD's and KFC?


 I don't live close to any big brands but I'm probably eating the country equivalent along with to much moonshine recently...:teeth


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

*You should do it for health reasons too @blue2, not just to attract more womens*


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















*I'm gonna put money on the fact that 60%85%ish? of this site is sick of me.*


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> *You should do it for health reasons too @blue2, not just to attract more womens*


 Yeah but this way its fun and nobody lives forever anyway, do you know what its like to be painfully shy and awkward..


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Last one


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> Last one


noooo!!! please don't stop i was just starting to like it ..:teeth


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

you gay?



blue2 said:


> noooo!!! please don't stop i was just *starting to like it*













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Put your loving arms around me ♥


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> you gay?


gay means happy right ...? if so then yes I'm 20% gay


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> gay means happy right ...? if so then yes I'm 20% gay


And 80% homosexual.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> And 80% homosexual.


lmao so I'm not allowed to be hetrosexual and enjoy your thread ..:teeth..I'm goin to sleep sorry for interupting your thread carry on as you were...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> I'm not allowed to be hetrosexual and enjoy your thread


Well, that depends what "enjoying" it consists of.

LOL.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

His name is Kyuhyun :3


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Adonis Bosso









Daniel Radcliffe









Unknown (but FINE as hell)


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)

Murica! God Bless


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

jcastaway said:


>


This is overwhelming.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hell, even I'm turned on.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

jcastaway said:


>


so ****ty, I think he needs a spanking


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

IndigoPena said:


> Good lord, what have you women been up to in here???


Don't ruin the feels for us, Indigo. :whip


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

jcastaway said:


> Murica! God Bless


Hallelujah praise Jesus :high5


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

jcastaway said:


> Murica! God Bless


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Scarlet Tanager said:


>


Looks awesome in suit. Just like me. Gorden can do anything


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

Meowwwwww... I like 'em best when they're tied up... *lol*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
I encourage you to continue posting.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Goddamn, this thread


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

You know what day it is...



















He's got no abs tho














































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

jcastaway said:


>


Holy f***. I've never seen a guy with arms that big.

He's gotta be juicing.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh Mr Genki Sudo, why you so hot?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Mm Mr Genkoo looks like a machine


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

He is one.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
that's so good

....


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

why the asian invasion


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Because we are all one.










And he is godly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

seriously though? When Calichick posts 357329572385275234523 slightly tanned white dudes, nobody says anything. If they do it's just 'damn they're toned' 3 posts with Asian guys most of whom are the same guy by the same person and 'OMG ASIANS'

I'm just saying, this happens repeatedly. It only bothers me because if it was white guys being posted consecutively that's considered 'normal' unquestionable behaviour.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> seriously though? When Calichick posts 357329572385275234523 slightly tanned white dudes, nobody says anything. If they do it's just 'damn they're toned' 3 posts with Asian guys most of whom are the same guy by the same person and 'OMG ASIANS'
> 
> I'm just saying, this happens repeatedly.


Are you surprised, or just disappointed?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Shameful said:


> Are you surprised, or just disappointed?


huh? Well I'm not surprised unfortunately no lol. Also in case it seemed like I was bothered by Calichick's posts I'm not, I was just making a point.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> huh?


Lol sorry, the picture and comment had nothing to do with each other, I should have thrown in a separator.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Shameful said:


> Lol sorry, the picture and comment had nothing to do with each other, I should have thrown in a separator.


Yeah I modified my post lol.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> seriously though? When Calichick posts 357329572385275234523 slightly tanned white dudes, nobody says anything. If they do it's just 'damn they're toned' 3 posts with Asian guys most of whom are the same guy by the same person and 'OMG ASIANS'
> 
> I'm just saying, this happens repeatedly. It only bothers me because if it was white guys being posted consecutively that's considered 'normal' unquestionable behaviour.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

80-90% of the forum are white and I guess they're not use to seeing pictures of non-white people.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

orsomething said:


> why the asian invasion


This is my homegirl right here.

For the record, the "kind of tan" white dudes are most of the time Brazilian. They have last names like Rodrigo or some other sexy *** Spanish name.

For the record people, I also have a Spanish last name. Let's just take a moment and appreciate that fact.

Feel like the 'other white meat' gets no respect

Not everyone has English or Irish descent on this site :rofl

I did notice though there aren't a lot of members with Iberian backgrounds.

Think this goes back to the whole 'Ice-Sun' theory. Individuals who have genetic backgrounds more dominant in the tropical hemisphere have predisposition to certain societal standards of interaction.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Those Latin genes tho

You got the full lips, the tan skin, the thick hair, and sexy a** bodies


*dies and goes to heaven


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> seriously though? When Calichick posts 357329572385275234523 slightly tanned white dudes, nobody says anything. If they do it's just 'damn they're toned' 3 posts with Asian guys most of whom are the same guy by the same person and 'OMG ASIANS'
> 
> I'm just saying, this happens repeatedly. It only bothers me because if it was white guys being posted consecutively that's considered 'normal' unquestionable behaviour.


idk what happened in the past but i just like opportunities to make stupid rhymes so...

and i think the calpslock omg in that particular scenario was a little dramatic i was just like asian invasion why this

wasnt serious, like practically all of my posts

go balls to the wall with the asians i dont think anyone truly minds



calichick said:


> This my homegirl right here.
> 
> For the record, the "kind of tan" white dudes are most of the time Brazilian.
> 
> ...


my heart beats for u babe

so many brazilians is hot though for real esp with that thick long black hair oh

my

god

also that infograph meat map says like they have some of the biggest weiners around

im no size queen but can confirm that they are defo sizable


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Azuria (Oct 2, 2014)

Just a K-Drama addict passing through...










My heart is melting.

I'm sorry.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I'm not sure what it is, but I very much admire the look/expressions of Rob Thomas (at least in this video)


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

cali your taste in men is fantastic


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


>


Whoops how'd this get in there, blond hair, blue eyes, effeminate face, and thin frame?
Cali...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Whoops how'd this get in there, blond hair, blue eyes, effeminate face, and thin frame?
> Cali...


oopsy, how did that one get in there. silly me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

David Gandy.. My word.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


>


I like pouty-mouth-guy in the background.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Um...
> Just why...:lol


I came back in this thread to post the same santa hat nipple pinching guy, but realized that I had already posted it


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

This professional dota player.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

*looks through Calichick's photos* Some of these guys have great hair.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Ahhhhh suck my neck and take my life away please!!!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Shameful said:


> Ahhhhh suck my neck and take my life away please!!!


Yes!!!
Can't wait for Dracula to come out. :clap


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh Haiii young bizzie


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

scooby said:


> This professional dota player.


What's even more odd than me looking through this thread is that dota is my favorite game and I saw vg.fy in here. lol


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wet


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Marlon said:


> What's even more odd than me looking through this thread is that dota is my favorite game and I saw vg.fy in here. lol


What can I say, he's a hot guy. Hoping VG derail team Secret hype tonight. Got a bet riding on it too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Yes!!!
> Can't wait for Dracula to come out. :clap


Not my type, but I got all excited when I read 'Dracula' but then if it's the 2013 series I found, that's been cancelled after one season :/ what will I replace True Blood with now!? 

I need a well written urban fantasy TV series with a funny cast...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not my type, but I got all excited when I read 'Dracula' but then if it's the 2013 series I found, that's been cancelled after one season :/ what will I replace True Blood with now!?
> 
> I need a well written urban fantasy TV series with a funny cast... I really hope Constantine doesn't turn out to be ****. /off topic.


I meant this: 




And yeah R.I.P. True Blood lol </3


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I meant this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah it's a film, looks cool.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Marlon said:


> What's even more odd than me looking through this thread is that dota is my favorite game and I saw vg.fy in here. lol


That pic you quoted looks exaacly like your 
profile pic, or am i triiping Is that YOU!  spending much tyme on sas i think (need to get back to studying) coo coo bird.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

But wait ^ Australian talent YUm


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I need a really f***ing beautiful man...no doubt about it..


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Been binge-watching Lost.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i dig beards


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

cosmicslop said:


> i dig beards


Charlie Winzar is so irresistible I could cry. He's so handsome that it's awful. I can't bear him.



















In candids he reminds me a hell of a lot of this guy I used to hook up with for a while, so of course I follow Winzar on instagram just to make myself feel really sad.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> In candids he reminds me a hell of a lot of this guy I used to hook up with for a while, so of course I follow Winzar on instagram just to make myself feel really sad.


What's that cheesy quote.. "Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened." Damn, you were able to have a taste of heaven for a while. I don't blame you for following his IG if that's the case.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Let's hear it for the boys....


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

one more, no more
























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

never enough hot guys,
























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

It's just a little crush, not like I faint every time we touch ♥


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

^ We sparkle in CALI YEAH WE DO BABY


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

last one and I'm going to go work out.

















































































I need to get my a** up and my tan on again.

have a good week folks

-


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I quite fancy Franz Kafka. I know that's weird.










Those dark eyes, dark eyebrows and big ears. Aaah. He looks so intense.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

But who told Shia that he can grow up looking so damn fine?










And Idk who these dudes are:



















Hallelujah


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

musiclover55 said:


>


/would husband

Edit: /would first molest his face and then would husband.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

musiclover55 said:


> But who told Shia that he can grow up looking so damn fine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ಥ_ಥ

The VEINS on that third guy. Hallelujah indeed. His face is just from heaven.

Also, aah, that first guy is so handsome. Surely that's not Shia LeBeouf? He looks so different. And the glasses on that second guy! Guys in glasses are just my favourite thing.



calichick said:


> /would husband
> 
> Edit: /would first molest his face and then would husband.


Calichick, please keep the glasses coming.





































let's talk about Travis Fimmel



















them blue eyes thouuuuughhh


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

levi stocke

billy huxley




























the thirst is so real


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Therin said:


>


heh, my favourite post in the thread


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^ That boy is underage. :um


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> ^ That boy is underage. :um


Careful, I said that before and got flamed. :roll


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Paper Samurai said:


> heh, my favourite post in the thread


thank you, thank you


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh my god! This guy really takes the title of 'ever seen' The way he looks in these pictures is so unbearably cute.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Misery from the visual kei band megaromania.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Ladies (and gents with a bent), I give you JUSTIN PASSMORE























































I'm dead you guys, dead


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

And now, my other new love, Ricki Hall





































And the final amazingness~~~










DEAD


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was in the 'post pics of clothes you like on guys' thread trying to think of clothes I liked, and then I realised I dunno. Cute guys. So then I just ended up looking for images of guys, and then found more guys and then this post.


I like these guys. Who are they?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> I like these guys. Who are they?


Steven Wilson and Pierre Niney. The first is a musician I've been listening to a lot recently and I just found the second pretty much just now lol, but apparently he's a French actor.


----------



## daywalkerdave (Aug 7, 2014)

<3 nohomo


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Devran Takesen. I was going to do a general manbun appreciation post but then I was like nah, **** it, just Devran Takesen.





































My fave:


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Zack said:


>


I just did a google reverse image search and was really disappointed to find out that this was a member of a boyband.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I just did a google reverse image search and was really disappointed to find out that this was a member of a boyband.


Does that make him less than human?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Zack said:


> Does that make him less than human?


Technically I think it makes him _super_human in the eyes of certain teenage demographics.

But nah. I used to stan for Zayn Malik with the best of 'em, so I'm not going to judge. I was just hoping this one was going to be some kind of nubile male model or something, you know?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Technically I think it makes him _super_human in the eyes of certain teenage demographics.
> 
> But nah. I used to stan for Zayn Malik with the best of 'em, so I'm not going to judge. I was just hoping this one was going to be some kind of nubile male model or something, you know?


His hair is beautiful.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Zack said:


> His hair is beautiful.


I wish I had that much hair on my head, lemme tell you.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I wish I had that much hair on my head, lemme tell you.


He probably has nice hands.


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

How is this just for fun?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

*dead*
that beard doe lisbeth... that beard. :mushy


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

karenw said:


> I dont get the long beard attraction at all.


Same. A lot of guys in this thread aren't really my type and a lot of them look like they might be jerks in real life TBH, but everyone has different tastes.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

RRAAGGEE said:


> How is this just for fun?


It's not, it's not just for fun at all. Scouring the internet for sexy man babes is serious business.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Same. A lot of guys in this thread aren't really my type and *a lot of them look like they might be jerks in real life TBH,* but everyone has different tastes.


I can't deny that at all. I get the same impression. But I'm drawn to jerks like a dog to vomit, tbh. Can't help it, feel guilty about it. A guy I had a raging crush on earlier this year now devotes half his Twitter to mens' rights activism. I did not know this at the time.



karenw said:


> The long beards thing is dire though, I highly doubt I'm in the minority. In fact I know I'm not irl anyway.


I will admit that Ricki Hall's beard is too much. I love beards, but there's a line. His is too much eccentric Father Christmas territory. When a moustache starts being long enough to begin to cover someone's upper lip, it's not a good look. Scratchy facial hair is one of my favourite feelings in the world, but a long moustache is not.


----------



## AshleyVictoria (Dec 24, 2010)

*Jakob Jakobsen*


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I like the inject of beards in here in the spirit of Movember.

Rhett


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

cosmicslop said:


> I like the inject of beards in here in the spirit of Movember.


Look what I found:

http://beardduel.com/

Best thing ever.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Look what I found:
> 
> http://beardduel.com/
> 
> Best thing ever.


hnng. Never saw this site before. "Explore the Gallery" are the words I want to see.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

jcastaway said:


> Murica! God Bless





jcastaway said:


>


Sorry to be necrobumping from the distant past but OMG.

omg. I'd forgotten about male butts. that first one, omw.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

This thread is porn. God.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Sorry to be necrobumping from the distant past but OMG.
> 
> omg. I'd forgotten about male butts. that first one, omw.


liiiiiiiiiisbeth are you hungry?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

probably offline said:


> liiiiiiiiiisbeth are you hungry?


Tears are pouring down my cheeks. This is cruel. You're showing a video of Niagara Falls to a woman in the desert.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Tears are pouring down my cheeks. This is cruel. You're showing a video of Niagara Falls to a woman in the desert.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

:lol


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Ugh.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

My grandma thinks he's cute.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

this is my celebrity crush. :3


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I wasn't even thinking about hot guys but @Umpalumpa asked for it


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















































































Well, who am I kidding? I'm always thinking about hot guys.



Shameful said:


> My grandma thinks he's cute.


Your granny has good taste in men, thumbs up.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

You just love me dont you :lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

lisbeth said:


>


I wish I had a neck like a f***ing tree trunk.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Umpalumpa said:


> You just love me dont you :lol


yeah babe, I do love you. Loads.

When you aren't pissing me off. (which is more often than not, sorry to say)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

also, is this the perfect man? yes.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

@probably offline yesterday I saw this guy on the bus who looked exactly like the guys you post in here. Tall, thin, young, cheekbones to die for, and just overall very model looking. 
And like immediately my first thought is, that hey this seems exactly like probably offline's kind of guy. 
Then I started thinking how random and strange that's my first thought and I probably shouldn't mention it... but ah well, there you have it. 

---
I also saw another guy at my bus stop yesterday that looked A LOT like this:







Awhgawd. 
He kept looking over at me even after he got on the bus, but I know that means nothing (though I so wish it did ;().


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

lisbeth said:


>


you like Indians, no way XD you are cute Lisbeth, don't take what I said about the women being dumb wrong, it's just my observation, from what i have seen. It's obviously not true, but true at the same time. a difficult concept, when there is no right or wrong in life.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Stilla said:


> @probably offline yesterday I saw this guy on the bus who looked exactly like the guys you post in here. Tall, thin, young, cheekbones to die for, and just overall very model looking.
> And like immediately my first thought is, that hey this seems exactly like probably offline's kind of guy.
> Then I started thinking how random and strange that's my first thought and I probably shouldn't mention it... but ah well, there you have it.


Haha. Take a picture next time ♥_♥


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

peachypeach said:


> you like Indians, no way XD you are cute Lisbeth, don't take what I said about the women being dumb wrong, it's just my observation, from what i have seen. It's obviously not true, but true at the same time. a difficult concept, when there is no right or wrong in life.


I do. In theory I don't have a racial preference at all, but in practice South Asian guys tend to make me all weak at the knees. Dark hair, dark eyes and brown or olive skin =










As for the rest, thanks. I'd still disagree with you that anybody's physical appearance has any bearing whatosever on their intelligence, but that thread is dead and buried and I think everything's been said.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> I do. In theory I don't have a racial preference at all, but in practice South Asian guys tend to make me all weak at the knees. Dark hair, dark eyes and brown or olive skin =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not about apperance, it's about how they choose to live is what i meant. i mentioned, that having the latest shoe isn't important, but thats just me.

LOL well, a lot of South Asian guys would appreciate a chick like you. just saying. :yes


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

@probably offline

Him: Vafangöör'u?
Me: ... Hurr durr, I'm just taking some pics of you to share on a internet forum for people with mental problems I frequent.

--------------------------


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

lisbeth said:


>


... :idea


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

*Jason Momoa *:nw


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Adrien Brody. omg. I just watched _Detachment _on Netflix and just... ugh. I forgot about him. He's something else.




























He does things to me. Tall, dark and handsome. That nose. Where do I find a man like this.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I do. In theory I don't have a racial preference at all, but in practice *South Asian guys tend to make me all weak at the knees. Dark hair, dark eyes and brown or olive skin* =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello...Hi!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Hello...Hi!












HI~

More Adrien Brody. Sorry folks.



















^ That smile, though. Honestly.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> HI~


----------



## Amnezy (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Amnezy said:


>


I think you're in the wrong thread


----------



## Amnezy (Dec 7, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> I think you're in the wrong thread


Doesn't matter right? :c


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Amnezy said:


> Doesn't matter right? :c


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...rl-youve-ever-seen-v-5-a-214646/index132.html


----------



## Amnezy (Dec 7, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...rl-youve-ever-seen-v-5-a-214646/index132.html


Such a good song ikr, but alright i must have missread read it.. i just registered today.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Amnezy said:


> Such a good song ikr, but alright i must have missread read it.. i just registered today.


Easy mistake to make. Thanks for giving me the opportunity to post Lionel Richie.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Adrien Brody is one of those guys, so divisive. I argued with a friend over whether he was hot or not (he is NOT). I honestly just don't see it, but she did and thought he was damn near the hottest actor out there (of course her ex-bf looked a lot like him so...)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Shameful said:


> Adrien Brody is one of those guys, so divisive. I argued with a friend over whether he was hot or not (he is NOT). I honestly just don't see it, but she did and thought he was damn near the hottest actor out there (of course her ex-bf looked a lot like him so...)


I love him like a thirteen year old girl writing in her diary in gel pen. He's a long thin man with a long thin face and a long crooked nose, and all of those are things I am so into. He dresses terribly so I don't really like him as he looks in his normal life, but in some films, goodness. He has this intense look about him, yet he also has a really kind face, and that combination is absolutely killer. Ryan Gosling has the same thing (and a similar nose). I think it's probably the reason why Ryan Gosling becomes less attractive to me the more he Hollywoodises and cleans himself up. He had a certain weirdo-in-sheep's-clothing charm in his earlier films and he's lost it since.

Another example of an excellent male nose:










I've posted Dan Felton before but honestly this guy has a perfect face.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

_Do what you want, what you want with my body,
Do what you want, don't stop let's party
_




































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































YES PLEASE











^ this looks like a guy who asked me out last month, not that anyone cares, just found his face awfully familiar on tumblr

major douche.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


>


10/10 assthetics.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> 10/10 assthetics.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> Adrien Brody. omg. I just watched _Detachment _on Netflix and just... ugh. I forgot about him. He's something else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 (uh I hate saying +1 but I dunno I agree sounds so formal, and there's nothing else to be said.)

I thought he looked cute in Splice, though I didn't keep watching the film. It was on TV and my attention span can be awful sometimes. OK, so apparently there was more to be said.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> +1 (uh I hate saying +1 but I dunno I agree sounds so formal, and there's nothing else to be said.)
> 
> I thought he looked cute in Splice, though I didn't keep watching the film. It was on TV and my attention span can be awful sometimes. OK, so apparently there was more to be said.


That movie was so ****ed up, the inspiration for my nightmares for days.


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

half of the guys in this thread are really gay
just saying


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> half of the guys in this thread are really gay
> just saying


gay guys are usually the most attractive


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

He's got an angel face in this pic......I mean, look at those cheekbones










and paco omg


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Mmmhhhmm...yep...pretty much.


----------



## cupoftealee (Nov 27, 2014)

If my internet was working properly I'd post a picture of a trap here for lulz. There's some shockingly good ones.


----------



## Anjelliex (Dec 7, 2014)

That for me will have to be Yokoyama Yuu from Kanjani8!! 
He's so cute. Those lips of his ;3;


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

LolaViola said:


>


*applause*


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> half of the guys in this thread are really gay
> just saying


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LolaViola said:


> Mmmhhhmm...yep...pretty much.


Is he a wood elf? His features are quite unique.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Is he a wood elf? His features are quite unique.


 Lol...they are indeed. He does have an elfish look to him...but I really like it. Never seen anything like him. What a work of art. I dunno, he's just so strikingly beautiful to me, man *sighs wistfully*


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Kingpin said:


> Worst wink ever.


HA! My thoughts exactly. I hope he has better "cute faces" than this


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Ugh I can't pick a cutest...but I have a few favorites right now. 
Sexiest psychopath ever! omg <3
















And this guy (Darren Criss)









Oh and him. He played Peter pan as a kid ^_^


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Sin said:


> el gallo *****!!!


the baddest Chicano in the barrio


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

roseblood said:


> He's got an angel face in this pic......I mean, look at those cheekbones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never in my life would I have thought someone would call Snoop attractive.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> Never in my life would I have thought someone would call Snoop attractive.


You don't see it?? Come on, I can't be the only one..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> Never in my life would I have thought someone would call Snoop attractive.


I used to think he was pretty attractive too, well there was something about him anyway, and I suppose I still do but because of his on screen persona/all the other stuff nahhh. But the physicalness would be fine, with someone else's brain inside.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ I really really don't.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

roseblood said:


> You don't see it?? Come on, I can't be the only one..


You're not. It's all in the eyes.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Man crush right here


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

:heart :heart :heart :heart :heart


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

(I also think Snoop was cute back in the day!)










(Pretty sure I've posted him before but don't even care) 










And this guy, though he has quite a high voice that doesn't really match him.



ImBrittany said:


> Oh and him. He played Peter pan as a kid ^_^


I had such a big crush on him!


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> (I also think Snoop was cute back in the day!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have EXCELLENT taste in men, my friend!


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

:yes


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

So I never thought I'd post this chum chummy chump but here I am doing the inevitable.

Liam. He looks exactly like the guy at work who has been checking me out for 2 weeks now.

The first time I see him, I'm having lunch with a group of people. I'm casually checking out my surroundings looking for hot guys (what's new) and this man. Mid-20s, fine body, nice arms, hair, tan, eyes, facial features like Liam sits down at the next table. I glance over and my first thought literally "pretty fine for a white boy". ROFL. Maybe he's not as massive as Liam and is 6'1 and not 6'4 and has hazel eyes instead of blue but otherwise, dead on the money.

So I'm like ok whatever he's on MY radar, I need to see what I'm working with now. Because in everyone's imperfect world, the man or woman who you're interested in might not reciprocate. For the next few weeks I keep him in my vision and I only notice him looking at me. As he passes my desk, as he's about to sit down, when I have my back turned to him he has his eyes totally and completely on me and I'm thinking, phase 1 complete. We're both interested. And then he leaves on vacay and I haven't seen him in a week. Boo  I'd never thought I'd be so eager for the holidays to be over. Man, he isnt even my usual type wtf with this change of heart?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

^ I am over him.

I found out today he is not American and I am exclusive to American men.


Oh heartbreak...I just can't deal with that foreign crap to be honest no offense, he's Dutch or something, not my cup of tea.


Maybe I will just flirt with him a bit though, flirting never hurt nobody.


I seem kind of batsh!t crazy lately.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

ImBrittany said:


> Ugh I can't pick a cutest...but I have a few favorites right now.
> Sexiest psychopath ever! omg <3


Holy hell hes like a fetus patrick bateman


----------



## StarNight (Jan 3, 2015)

This will certainly help the gentleman with SA.

It's always a good refresher to be reminded that you aren't great looking.




I'm being coy of course, this thread is offensive. Because it not only stands on its own but implies a female lookers thread.

Looks matter, as far as relationships go. But when they become something of a conversational topic outside of men or women we are interested in. It becomes very offensive, and confusing to those who don't understand the boundaries they create.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

TabbyTab said:


>


Yes, everything about this. It just speaks to me.. yno?


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

StarNight said:


> This will certainly help the gentleman with SA.
> 
> It's always a good refresher to be reminded that you aren't great looking.
> 
> ...


lol you're kidding right


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Yes, everything about this. It just speaks to me.. yno?


Same. He's so effortlessly gorgeous, which I love.

His name is Miles McMillan if you were wondering.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

StarNight said:


> This will certainly help the gentleman with SA.
> 
> It's always a good refresher to be reminded that you aren't great looking.
> 
> ...


This thread might be more of interest:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...rl-youve-ever-seen-v-5-a-214646/index135.html


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I am back on Mr. Liam look alike.

He is actually not polish but 100% American and holy smokes is he fine as hell.

I got as close to interaction with him today that I would allow myself; I held open the door for him, he kind of looked down shyly 

But I caught him eyeing me out yesterday.

It's funny the girls at work were having an entire convo about this same dude. They TOO call him a Hemsworth look alike and the older women think he's extremely good-looking.


This is the first blonde guy I have ever found attractive in my life. Actually scratch that, second. First guy drove a BMW and wore a suit everyday so that didn't really count, I was intrigued by the semblance of money gets me every time.

I need to do something about this Liam look alike...I'll plan something out..


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

StarNight said:


> This will certainly help the gentleman with SA.
> 
> It's always a good refresher to be reminded that you aren't great looking.
> 
> ...


You don't have to read it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You're not allowed to love him more than I do @Persephone The Dread


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> You're not allowed to love him more than I do @Persephone The Dread


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Man whatever happened to Soulja Boy, he was darn cute.









Also I miss Lisbeth's pick of hunks, they were all so perf.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh god, I can't take it, he is so ****ing adorable with his kid.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I notice that most celebrity guys I find cute, are singers. Occasionally an actor and rarely a politician, but like 90% are singers.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I just started watching The Fall. I have to admit, Jamie Dornan is pretty cute for a serial killer.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

probably offline said:


>


That's awesome is that Miyazaki? lol did he really say that?


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm straight but I find this Russian guy very handsome. His name is Aleksander Domogarov.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't know where to find the cutest guy I've seen but this is cute I think. I think mostly his pose makes it cute. lol
This isn't too inappropriate is it? If it is sorry. D=


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

still wanna smooch the heck out of Noah


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

losthismarbles said:


> I don't know where to find the cutest guy I've seen but this is cute I think. I think mostly his pose makes it cute. lol
> This isn't too inappropriate is it? If it is sorry. D=


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

losthismarbles said:


> That's awesome is that Miyazaki? lol did he really say that?


No, but he's negative about otakus in that documentary(The Kingdom of Dreams and Madness), as you can see in this clip from it(he's torn about his love for an old war plane, because he hates war, in case you're wondering why they're talking about him not wanting to draw one, btw):






Later, I don't remember which words he used, but he says that you need to go outside and watch real people to be able to make good anime, with realistic characters. That anime made by people these days are by those who don't. He also said "have you ever seen girls with personalities like that?", or something similar. He seemed kind of dis-heartened about where anime is at these days, throughout the documentary. I think that's why he said "otakus never learn anything", in that clip. It's a great doc, btw, about him, studio Ghibli and the making of The wind rises.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Joe Gilgun


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


:mushy


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## borntodie19 (Oct 29, 2014)

Rodrigo Guirao

I really love this guy <3
is an Argentine actor


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
He looks like he's taking a dump.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

^ Found you


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ oooooh righht. The username. I get it now. I was staring like :con


probably offline said:


> ^
> He looks like he's taking a dump.


Oh my god XD


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

My recent loves Dave Gahan and Morten Harket<3


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

TabbyTab said:


>


Yes.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Buster & Harold



















:heart


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I think he's cute though :clap


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I knew this would happen :haha Every ****ing time without fail. This band is too attractive OK. So much glorious hair ;_;
> 
> his body language is so cute though.


Oh ****!! I had no idea this guy was anybody.






I thought that guy was just an actor they grabbed for the music video, I saw this post and thought he looked really similar and it's him.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Shameful said:


> Oh ****!! I had no idea this guy was anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah no, it's weird how many music videos he pops up in...


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

:heart


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

probably offline said:


> ^
> He looks like he's taking a dump.


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Would it be vain to upload a picture of myself?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Brad Davis was cute









John Saxon


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Song Jae Rim is my favorite..........................


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I fixed some beans and they tasted alright but needed some more flavor to them. I should have used butter. Had trouble with the electric can opener.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

shelbster18 said:


> I fixed some beans and they tasted alright but needed some more flavor to them. I should have used butter. Had trouble with the electric can opener.


Wrong thread? :con










This Canadian MMA fighter


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HenDoggy said:


> Wrong thread? :con
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I did. Posting on the wrong thread is the epitomy of embarrassment on this site for me other than when I double post. My phone is bad about taking me to the wrong thread. Lol But beans sure do look good.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

shelbster18 said:


> Yep, I did. Posting on the wrong thread is the epitomy of embarrassment on this site for me other than when I double post. My phone is bad about taking me to the wrong thread. Lol But beans sure do look good.


Lol no worries, I agree beans sound super good right now. :lol


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

@HenDoggy I agree, that Canadian MMA fighter is a stud. I'm suddenly interested in the sport.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Ders this guy at my work who looks like the kid from Magic Mike minus the body but he's perty cute for a skinny dude (first time ever uttered these words) and I caught him staring at me one time and he's always glancing at me as he goes by.

So even though the other guy who looks like Chris Hemsworth and pretty fit gym bod who's always up in my business I think this other guy has a cuter face













































And I always think of Alex Pettyfer when I see him which isn't a bad thing.

Body is so important for me tho Jesus please put on a few pounds don't make me force feed you cake and donuts sweet thang


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I wa researching moving to Australia for a few hours today and just remembered: f*** me American guys are WAY too HOT.

I couldn't leave that behind omg they crush my soul.

I was Facebook stalking a friend a happened to come across her Chicago alums and by God do they grow them like real men in the Midwest holy Sh,t I'd move there just for that.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

HenDoggy said:


> Wrong thread? :con
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's fighting tonight.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


> He's fighting tonight.


Yeah, lot's of good fights tonight. @GangsterOfLove Tonight is the perfect time to get into MMA haha :yes


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> Yeah, lot's of good fights tonight. @GangsterOfLove Tonight is the perfect time to get into MMA haha :yes


What's his name?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

GangsterOfLove said:


> What's his name?


Elias Theodorou.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

I have been nearly spamming the cutest girl thread, while neglecting this cutest boy thread. Maybe I should post in here. I don't feel right doing that, I am uneasy about posting pictures of guys to share their aesthetics. I shall try it anyway. Here is a boy, who is adorable, I love the contrast of the lips with his paler skin and such innocence in his features.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

He makes me smile


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

These men could get it ; 
Dan nyguen (nampaikid) 
<yt viner>










samuel larson










Dylan sprouse 









Adammo ruggiero









Gary Rojas 
(Omg..just -___- 1-10 he's a quarter...)










Jussie smollett 
(damn..just damn.....I can't -__-..he couldn't be my man..i'd spend all my money -_-) 

















Anwar jibawari 
(youtuber/viner )









Pharell

http://www.mtv.com/crop-images/2013/09/05/Pharrell%20Williams%202012.jpg[/URL

CG/donald glover 


Aaron mcgrudger


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Pure sex


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

River Phoenix was pretty cute


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

reminds me of those animal toques people wear nowadays


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Just saw this guy on some Tumblr page :eyes:


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a bit of a thing for Riley from BTVS, even though he wasn't the most interesting of her boyfriends. 








But he's definitely the cutest!


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Tom Cavanagh*

No one made fun of me last time.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ughughugh


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

probably offline said:


>


Yes. More of him? http://forums.thefashionspot.com/f127/jesper-trip-250599.html


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

losthismarbles said:


>


ugh <3


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

@Mrs Salvatore Yep :3


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Somehow I feel the arrow wasn't necessary.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
You're calling the other guy unattractive? Meany!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

probably offline said:


> ^
> You're calling the other guy unattractive? Meany!!


If SAS has taught me anything it's that short bald men can never, ever, ever find a woman, ever.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> If SAS has taught me anything it's that short bald men can never, ever, ever find a woman, ever.


:lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> If SAS has taught me anything it's that short bald men can never, ever, ever find a woman, ever.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Young Robert Plant is cute


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> If SAS has taught me anything it's that short bald men can never, ever, ever find a woman, ever.


but i'm a short bald men

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

losthismarbles said:


>


Uhh, qt Naruto learning Rasengan?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^Cheers.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Close enough


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

This guy in my avy is fine as f*** but I'm curious what ethnicity he is?

Latin?

Half black half white?

Arabic?

Italian?

Muy delicioso


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks almost islander to me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Looks almost islander to me.


I'd willingly get stranded on this island.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

There should be a graph by race done.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Imbored21 said:


> There should be a graph by race done.


What's the point though

_Staff Edit_


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

zookeeper said:


>


there's a difference between bald and balding. xD


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Jaco van den Hoven*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

killahwail said:


> I'm surprised all these girls don't post like Chuck Norris ..... he would probably kick all these guys asses.
> 
> I'm not into guys, I'm just saying I thought ladies would be into Chuck Norris badass gentlemanly types as opposed to skinny jean connoisseurs. Just sayyyyin.
> 
> ...


Obviously you're wrong and have no idea.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

killahwail said:


> Well I'm a guy so obv I have no idea lol. If I had an idea of what girls find absolutely irrestible, I would work towards that model.
> 
> You would think it would be like a G.I joe model, but seems they like em in all shapes and sizes....which is good I guess.


It's mostly straight guys who like ultra masculine men


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Interesting variety of guys here.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> It's mostly straight guys who like ultra masculine men


That's what I've been noticing lately :sus


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Is it just me who doesn't like these feminine looking guys at all...
They look so gay lol :/


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Staff Edit


This coming from the chick who has said she will only date white guys :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

It's ok, I like me some white c*** every once in awhile too, not all of them are half bad.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If I was gay, this would probably be my type.....its something about him.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> This coming from the chick who has said she will only date white guys :lol


I've never said that. I would date guys of any race potentially. This post is also ironically amusing since you used to accuse me of having an Asian fetish... Clearly you can't make up your mind. I guess you're getting me mixed up with someone else...?

You always over generalise in your posts. I only point out how silly what you said is because there are guys here who latch onto everything that confirms their negative beliefs that they can't be attractive because they're not white.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've never said that. I would date guys of any race potentially. This post is also ironically amusing since you used to accuse me of having an Asian fetish... Clearly you can't make up your mind. I guess you're getting me mixed up with someone else...?


Nope, I accused you of having an Asian fetish and then you proceeded to refute that point by saying you've mainly been attracted to white men and have a preference for them.

Boom.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> Nope, I accused you of having an Asian fetish and then you proceeded to refute that point by saying you've mainly been attracted to white men and have a preference for them.
> 
> Boom.


Yeah, I've never said that I have a preference for any race. Only other people like yourself have ever assumed that. In real life most of the few guys I've had crushes on have been white, you're right.

I guess this is why your coworkers don't like you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Well hum dee dum, guess most of the guys I like have been white, I guess from simple inference, we can safely assume...you prefer white men :rofl :lol :teeth

Do my coworkers dislike me?

I'm actually quite well-liked at my work..respected, feared, whatever.

The gay guys don't like me for some reason tho but It doesn't matter much to me, I don't have a d*** I guess thatd be a good assumption


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> Well hum dee dum, guess most of the guys I like have been white, I guess from simple inference, we can safely assume...you prefer white men :rofl :lol :teeth
> 
> Do my coworkers dislike me?
> 
> ...


I really would not say I have a preference because I just haven't met or hung out with anywhere near enough people in real life to know.

But either way 'This coming from the chick who has said she will only date white guys' is just complete BS.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

My new man-crush Timothy Olyphant, very much a stud, and a horribly under rated one.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> My new man-crush Timothy Olyphant, very much a stud, and a horribly under rated one.


What kind of red carpet event is this, where they show up in jeans and t-shirt with a drink in hand?

That's _my_ kind of red carpet.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

zookeeper said:


> What kind of red carpet event is this, where they show up in jeans and t-shirt with a drink in hand?
> 
> That's _my_ kind of red carpet.


He's actually notorious for showing up to events and interviews way under-dressed.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I read this page of comments and now I've completely forgotten what I got on here to say.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*James Dean*


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

killahwail said:


> I'm surprised all these girls don't post like Chuck Norris ..... he would probably kick all these guys asses.
> 
> I'm not into guys, I'm just saying I thought ladies would be into Chuck Norris badass gentlemanly types as opposed to skinny jean connoisseurs. Just sayyyyin.
> 
> ...


lol, i'm not into him, but if i had a choice between a lot the guys posted in this thread and chuck norris, i'd pick him.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Marc Bolan*


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

So much arguing in a post pictures thread, come on ladies.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Thomas Sangster*

He grew up real handsome, I remember him being a cute kid paired with Liam Neeson. Now,


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

now i can say i've contributed something to this thread :yay


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Touka said:


> now i can say i've contributed something to this thread :yay


I know, it's really uncomfortable and hard to post in this thread. It gets easier though.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> ♥


Haha that looks like a girl!! He is obviously attractive, but looks effeminate as fuark.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
You quoted the wrong person.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Lee Pace, He's got that swag going.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

HenDoggy said:


> Lee Pace, He's got that swag going.


Yeah, he's pretty hot:yes especially in _Guardians Of The Galaxy_


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

SmartCar said:


> Yeah, he's pretty hot:yes especially in _Guardians Of The Galaxy_


Haha, I need to watch that movie once I get the chance! I've only seen him in Halt and Catch Fire. Excellent show, between If you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Not a fan, but I do like this song, and the vocalist is really cute:


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

You are my long time lover ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

JT was p/hot before that current hairstyle happened.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Mrs Salvatore said:


>


Wowowow he's a qt


----------



## Yuno Gasai (May 11, 2015)

Yaassss eye candy thread! I'm here to deliver my personal favs.

*Godfrey Gao*










*Pablo Morais *










*Yassine Rahal *


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

The guy on the right is Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo stinking cute. (Italians f*** you for being perfect already)

Gay porn star I had to check the package.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Ben zorn

Bachelorette contestant

Physical trainer










Dumb as a nut with a body as hard as a rock. Loving that a**


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

Came looking for the elusive dad bod. Was not disappointed.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

meepie said:


>


Not my type but that is a very creative picture.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

im a hetero guy who doesnt know how to upload pics.. so. my point is about as valid as a boiled egg at a gunfight but. if i had to **** a dude it'd be nofx's fat mike dressed as cokie the clown.. phwoarrrrr


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Ryan Guzman

Jlo movie

Half Mexican

Half white

I died, he is SO fine. That's my type of dude.










He's so hot. Jlo is too lucky like oh my god, slap me Suzy and go down on her, she's so lucky!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Dude dude dude dude dude dude DUDE

Guys with sexy eyes > muscles > height > money > charm > ANYTHING else a guy could possess 

Dark hair, light eyes omg

I met a guy yesterday with black hair and hooded green eyes (biracial), he was so friggin sexy, eyes eyes it's all in the eyes. I love unique eyes. Ugh

I'm glad that I have nice eyes...eyes are worth a million and none of that boring blue blonde combination I'm talking about snake eyes..


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Halfsleeper said:


>


hey i know this guy, he was in a indie movie about his partner dying and him befriending the mother. forgot the name.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Haha, no, I won't post a picture of myself, sorry ladies.  Just kidding, I saw the opportunity to act like a narcissistic d-bag for once and I took it.


----------



## Patheticever (Jun 2, 2015)

The most handsome I've ever seen.


----------



## Patheticever (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Patheticever (Jun 2, 2015)

Pietro Boselli


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

zashiki warashi said:


> I don't think "cute" is the particular word I would use to describe him (especially in these pictures), but he is certainly the most attractive guy I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 64697
> 
> ...


Hisoka!!!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't kid yourselves ladies, He's a hot little stud muffin.


----------



## its anobrain (Mar 4, 2015)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/2e/62/f8/2e62f89dc027a75726f646ff97c8e123.jpg

I'm not even sorry *heart eyes emoji*


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I have never seen anyone that embodies so perfectly "makes my ovaries explode"


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Boi let me tell you


----------



## YoAdrian (Jun 7, 2015)

Scott Elrod. He is currently "Joe Clark" on The Young and the Restless.


----------



## df1508 (May 31, 2015)

Robert sheehan, I'm so in love


----------



## YoAdrian (Jun 7, 2015)

I do also have a pretty big crush on Jonathan Silver Scott from "Property Brothers". His personality makes him that much more handsome!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

That Ramsay Bolton guy is insanely sexy. Emphasis on insane.










Dem eyes though.










Name is Iwan Rheon.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^I think if I saw this guy in person I wouldn't be able to separate him from the character and he would legitimately scare me.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> ^I think if I saw this guy in person I wouldn't be able to separate him from the character and he would legitimately scare me.


I guess that's a testament to his acting and being so convincing in the role. Just like mr Joffrey.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

scooby said:


> I guess that's a testament to his acting and being so convincing in the role. Just like mr Joffrey.


I agree, and I had both those guys in mind when I wrote that.


----------



## Mortal Recoil (May 14, 2015)

scooby said:


> That Ramsay Bolton guy is insanely sexy. Emphasis on insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure about Ramsay, but I found him pretty cute as Simon in Misfits. He does creepy/weird/socially dsyfunctional/cute pretty well.

Also, have you seen him in Residue? He spends a great deal of time in his underwear in that show.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Mortal Recoil said:


> Not sure about Ramsay, but I found him pretty cute as Simon in Misfits. He does creepy/weird/socially dsyfunctional/cute pretty well.
> 
> Also, have you seen him in Residue? He spends a great deal of time in his underwear in that show.


Nah I haven't seen anything from him so Ramsay is my first exposure to him. I have heard a tiny bit about Misfits being good, but that underwear thing does sound pretty intriguing. But yeah I only watch a handful of shows.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

df1508 said:


> Robert sheehan, I'm so in love





scooby said:


> That Ramsay Bolton guy is insanely sexy. Emphasis on insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that show mistfits!! oh and game of thones is alright i guess.:serious:










that 20/20 news anchor guys is quite handsome


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

This dude reminds me of an ex in this picture and it's kind of annoying but ugggggggh


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

So randomness but there's a few male celebs that I have talked some s*** about here, one being Daniel Radcliffe, another being Adam Levine. Anyways I just find it funny a bit ironic that one of the guys who has a crush on me at work and who's crawling under my skin now (growing on me) looks like Adam Levine.

He's tall though, has muscle definition, isn't like a twig so I guess his body and his facial hair is more what attracts me than anything.


Life is so confusing! What is a girl to do. 0


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

YoAdrian said:


> Scott Elrod. He is currently "Joe Clark" on The Young and the Restless.


Ouch.


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

calichick said:


> So randomness but there's a few male celebs that I have talked some s*** about here, one being Daniel Radcliffe, another being Adam Levine. Anyways I just find it funny a bit ironic that one of the guys who has a crush on me at work and who's crawling under my skin now (growing on me) looks like Adam Levine.


I agree with you, Adam Levine creeps the hell out of me


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

God, this guy gets me so hot it's insane.

He's not that tall, he's not that muscular but something about him, the way he looks at me with those deep dark eyes...toned body and dark hair...I love when he dresses casual, he's so sexy..

Ugh...I always catch him looking at me too, I just wish he came to talk to me more...

I hate that I like him this much.

He hasn't come to talk to me in over a week, ever since he sent me that little note to my email...it's not the same..


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Dude. Seeing six packs in the living and breathing flesh is like, bless you for taking care of your body you dear sweet sexy young thing.

Oh my god.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

^omg how horny are you xD










oh hi robb stark


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I know, I know... and just to point out, I am straight!

But this guys hair... it's just so perfect.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

High-fashion models always look like they've seen some s***.


----------



## mashiroskie (Jan 15, 2013)

Must I pick one?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Cause I love long hair on men
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

mashiroskie said:


> Must I pick one?


----------



## mashiroskie (Jan 15, 2013)

felicshagrace said:


> Cause I love long hair on men
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's not him, but that picture reminds me of Mod Sun a little bit.


----------



## Avo91 (Jun 22, 2015)

Evan Peters. :grin2:


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I've loved this guy for a long time <3


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

UGH, LET ME CARESS YOU GUY'S EYEBROWS SIMULTANEOUSLY

...Especially Tarzan boy with the cute panda eyes :love2


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## astridrose (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't even know if someone has mentioned him yet because I haven't gone through all 138 pages of this thread but 

Grant Gustin , up and coming actor who plays Barry Allen in The Flash was Sebastian Smythe in glee. 

I would post pics but I'm on my iPad and don't know how to but heck he is hot!!!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

*this is too cute.*


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

There's something almost pig-like about his face...but I think that's what makes him so cute

















Also, pale skin and full red lips, oh my <3


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Why date tall dark handsome guys which only make up 1% of the population when you could be dating these awesome totally average looking guys right here.

They need your love too.



















he's single and ready to mingle.


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

sio said:


>


I died


----------



## yassir24 (Aug 3, 2015)

Um I usually focus on girls during movies, especially if she had big boobs *_* , that's why I'll just wait for the female version of this thread


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

So, uh....boys in crop tops, anyone?






















This is my new fascination


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

sio said:


> So, uh....boys in crop tops, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It kinda makes more sense for guys to wear them, since they would like to show off their abs(if they have any). :lol


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

Anchang


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

probably offline said:


> It kinda makes more sense for guys to wear them, since they would like to show off their abs(if they have any). :lol


Woah there, thats offensive to Winnie the Pooh! The original crop topper <3


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

sio said:


> Woah there, thats offensive to Winnie the Pooh! The original crop topper <3


that's hot


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Marko3 :banana :mushy :heart


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Screenaddict said:


> Marko3 :banana :mushy :heart


Wooooooooow!!!! WHAT A NICE GUY!!!!  :fall


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Screenaddict said:


> Wooooooooow!!!! WHAT A NICE GUY!!!!  :fall


ya.. i have never seen such cute n cheeky man :heart:mushy


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Elijah Wood looks like such a dork <3



















I like his gap


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Stromae:

















Also, Troye Sivan:


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know... he's kinda hot or something


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

David Sylvian when he was younger.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)




----------



## EdHamden (Sep 3, 2015)

Todd124 said:


> David Sylvian when he was younger.


He is very handsome.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

sio said:


> Elijah Wood looks like such a dork <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in a mean way or anything, but he does seem to have elf/hobbit like features outside the _LOTR_ films


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Todd124 said:


> David Sylvian when he was younger.


I don't like this picture of him, but he is a dreamboat.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

how is this guy so CUTE srsly (ฅ>ω<*ฅ)


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

It gets me warm and tingly every time i see a picture of him. mmm


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I just realized how much Stromae looks like me/my relatives which just makes it so much more awkward being attracted to him.

But let's move on!

Evan Peters... or let's be honest. Tate. Embodies every crush I ever had.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

^Whoops, sorry for making things awkward :lol









Miles Teller. He's so doughy looking, like I wanna stretch and knead his face or something...:um You heard nothing.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I think that Matthew Hussey on YouTube is so fine....

I mean not only his hair, his eyes and his body but the fact that he's so well-spoken and self-assured and knows a *****ton about women

I mean he probably gets enough but






He's hot.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Screenaddict said:


> Marko3 :banana :mushy :heart


Dude why is he naked in all his screenshots


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

A bit obsessed with Nyle DiMarco lately >.< I can just stare at every pic he has and become mesmerized. I think this one fits "cutest" the most


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

:blush


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

@2nd pic..WHAT ARE THOSE?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


> @2nd pic..WHAT ARE THOSE?


:crying:
Probably the same brand as these


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

calichick said:


> Dude why is he naked in all his screenshots


Why not, he's my boyfriend and hes beautiful  :b


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

James McAvoy


Joe Boynton - Lead Singer of the band Transit


Bradley Cooper


----------



## rakushka (May 21, 2014)

Nick Robinson


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I just go round and round in circles in this thread, but this guy I posted in here probably over a year ago is still stupidly attractive (so have 9000 images with filters):


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So is this next guy (who I've also posted here before a ****ing ton a while ago) and I also kinda want to look like him:



























































































But for real, why am I such a weirdo? In general but also everyone's like 'OK well I'll just post this one photo' and I'm like LOL NO ALL THE PHOTOS OF ALL THE GUYS. Ah man, I really should be asleep. I've been in a weird place all week.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

^i enjoyed that. you really can't get a good enough idea of what someone looks like from just one pic.

that being said,


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

I started watching the series Shameless and Ian (Cameron Monaghan) is my new addiction


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There was a really long period of time where I no longer posted in this thread anymore... But anyway I'm having an episode so.









































































^ yeah it's kind of funny how it's just one photo in between all these other photos of Steven Wilson but just go with that. I found that while looking at images on pintrest and this is now practically a stream of conciousness.

Not really speaking of the perks of being a wallflower but going there anyway.... Emma Watson's casting as Sam will forever disappoint me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^At first it was kind of weird, then it was still weird. He looks like Marilyn Manson when he wears sunglasses but I can still dig it.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Most of the guys here are pretty good looking , but most don't look good enough to be the "cutest ever seen".


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Most of the guys here are pretty good looking , but most don't look good enough to be the "cutest ever seen".


The cutest guy I've ever seen presently, isn't famous, so these will have to do. Although I don't know if you're talking about my posts lol.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Svein Berge (the tall guy). He's the most physically attractive man I've ever seen. Face, skin, gaze, body type, neck and collarbone, height. 
*sigh*


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

And Clark Gable. 
He's like the bad boy you've sworn to hate for life, but somehow you end up falling crazy in love with.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I read this thread instead of working. I hope you're happy. I have deadlines, you know.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Henry Cavill by far one of the most beautiful men I've ever seen


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Technically, I wouldn't classify him as cute. More like handsome. But I mean, look at him. Damn.










I swear he is looking into my soul haha


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I'd be attracted to him even if he wouldn't be who he is. He just looks like he smells... in a good way.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Stilla said:


> I'd be attracted to him even if he wouldn't be who he is. He just looks like he smells... in a good way.


 @bad baby looks like there's someone else who likes stinky looking boys


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

I guess we're not allowed to post sasers here ?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

SaladDays said:


> I guess we're not allowed to post sasers here ?












(if you're serious, you should ask them for permission)


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

sio said:


> (if you're serious, you should ask them for permission)


I'm actually going to, brb.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I know I keep posting dead guys, but he's (or was) my biggest weakness.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

@sio you asked and I delivered.










I honestly feel like this guy can make a career out of this (sas user AbandondedWolf)


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The cutest guy I've ever seen presently, isn't famous, so these will have to do. Although I don't know if you're talking about my posts lol.


I'm talking about the posts on this thread, not yours specifically.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

SaladDays said:


> @sio you asked and I delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

sio said:


> :lol Didn't think you'd actual do it


I never go back on my word, that is my ninja way!


----------



## Pastelic (Jun 18, 2015)

Jack O'Conell


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> I'm talking about the posts on this thread, not yours specifically.


cool beans.

@SaladDays damn you have some balls, it's going to get deleted though and probably shouldn't do that, it is an SA forum  he might not want his photo posted here...


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Interesting to note is how many cute guys and good looking people there are on this forum itself. You'd think that since people here have social anxiety and quite a few are awkward and have bad social skills, they'd be below average looking, but that is not the case at all. 
I feel like 90% of the people on this forum are better looking than me, which is one of the numerous reasons why I'd never post a pic of myself (unless I'm completely unrecognizable...like with a hood and sunglasses or something). I understand that better looking people are more likely to post a pic on picture posting threads or in their avatar (or profile pic, or whatever you call it), but even so, given just how many decent lookers I've seen, I'm guessing the average score on appearance on this forum is like 6/10, possibly higher...at the very minimum, 5.5/10


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> cool beans.
> 
> @SaladDays damn you have some balls, it's going to get deleted though and probably shouldn't do that, it is an SA forum  he might not want his photo posted here...


I asked him if he would let me do it in a Pm beforehand  I wouldn't do that without his consent


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

dis guy is a qt :blush


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Stilla said:


> I'd be attracted to him even if he wouldn't be who he is. He just looks like he smells... in a good way.


This performance is the cleanest I've seen Mac look.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I was just watching American Horror Story and couldn't take my eyes off of this guy:


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Posting Stromae again because his face pleases me.








Even when he looks rabid.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

My type of guy.































Never knew I would find a guy named Darwin with a pedo stache + jew curls (is that an offensive term?) combination attractive.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Probably Izam from shazna



















Here he is dressed more like a man and older.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

These two lovelies.



















God I wish I could be that good looking.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

LichtLune said:


> Probably Izam from shazna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To begin with I thought 'didn't you notice the title?' He really passes as a female, I wouldn't have been able to guess he was a he.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

I can't find anyone attractive without knowing their personality, but I find it extremely cute how articulate the drunk Slavic guy is here! <3


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)




----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Pastelic said:


> Jack O'Conell


oh sweet lord in heaven plz



Surly Wurly said:


>


jacked up duck dynasty can get it


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

_*
It doesn't get any better than this!!! <3*_


----------



## drown (Jun 15, 2015)

Bill Skarsgard OMFGGG


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> jacked up duck dynasty can get it


#BishesDontKnowAboutMyFirstSASSelfie


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> #BishesDontKnowAboutMyFirstSASSelfie


girls be gettin that santa fever


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

You intimidate me and I like it.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

cosmicslop said:


> This performance is the cleanest I've seen Mac look.


Aaaaah he's so friggin sexy. Dies


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

dune87 said:


> You intimidate me and I like it.


You have great tastes. I've crushed hard on him ever since I've seen him on MI-5.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

I literally searched for 'model dude" :lol Holy **** this guy.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

JohnDoe26 said:


> You have great tastes. I've crushed hard on him ever since I've seen him on MI-5.


Did Richard Armitage star in Mission Impossible 5?? I NEED TO SEE IT.

Edit: Oh, sorry. I just saw there is a MI5 tv series.
I NEED TO SEE IT

Edit 2: Thanks for the taste comment. I actually fell in love with him in North & South series ^^


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

dune87 said:


> Did Richard Armitage star in Mission Impossible 5?? I NEED TO SEE IT.


Oh no, not that MI-5. It's this TV Show: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0160904/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

FixMeNow said:


> I can't find anyone attractive without knowing their personality, but I find it extremely cute how articulate the drunk Slavic guy is here! <3


'My family are from Moscow so I understand what you're saying and I appreciate it' :haha what? I guess that made sense to him in his head.


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 'My family are from Moscow so I understand what you're saying and I appreciate it' :haha what? I guess that made sense to him in his head.


I can't imagine that kind of person being from anywhere else but America, tbh. That's why I <3 America and American guys <3


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Random dude on some cam site I frequent


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

He's a Facebook sensation in the metalhead community. xD

(Made in Bulgaria)


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Aaaand now I'm pregnant.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## klvmm (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm not as attracted to men as I thought I was


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

sio said:


> Aaaand now I'm pregnant.


How are you gonna call it?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Pastelic said:


> Jack O'Conell


Dude looks like he kinda has fangs, & is he jacking off in the second gif?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Some random guy I stumbled on on thought catalogue (and then youtube)










I wasn't going to post a video because it's controversial but I have to because of the hair.






/objectification.

But no I did read one of his articles fully before that.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Pastelic (Jun 18, 2015)

SmartCar said:


> Dude looks like he kinda has fangs, & *is he jacking off in the second gif*?


No lol


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Liked him in the The Imitation Game.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Haven't seen whatever this is, stumbled on this guy while looking for something on Google.









































































I kind of like how I didn't post in this thread for several months before about a month ago, so I'm going back to that now. Not letting OCD win >.>


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

Ezra Miller. I would do ANYTHING for this boy. And I mean anything. :eyes


----------



## drivinghome (Jul 19, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










stumbled across this on pinterest. I apparently have a thing for hairy guys :love2


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

His smile is so adorable


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

i guess i have a type :um


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Complete perfection


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Fully convinced this is what heaven looks like.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

lookingforme said:


> Fully convinced this is what heaven looks like.
> 
> View attachment 75873
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## drivinghome (Jul 19, 2015)

karenw said:


> :lol


:? I'm not joking


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

His ears are so frikkin adorable! And his eyes and wrinkles.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Posting Cameron Monaghan and his gingery goodness again.
































Definitely going to start binge watching Gotham once the weekend comes.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Yassssssdd omfg god brad looked so beautiful when he was young..i feel bad for Jen..jolie swooped down on him like he was a prey lol &#128513;..but I can see why.


ohgodits2014 said:


> Someone would always mention Brad Pitt when they're talking about what they think women find attractive, so here:
> 
> Old (Young) Brad Pitt:
> 
> ...


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Okay Imma show you guys my husbands only once.... I don't want to have to fight no body ..alright. look but don't touch ;p


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Mike Patton. I can't help it.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Those eyes make me wanna kick his ***. This movie sucked but seeing that booty was pretty cool.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Cillian. JESUSCHRISTALMIGHTY.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

*Okay so people seem to have thought Cillian blew everybody else out of the water so there was just no point to this thread anymore. I beg to differ.*



















*AMEN.*


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Manly Man Joe Manganiello


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Xenacat said:


> Manly Man Joe Manganiello


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I was in love with jesse metcalfe on desperate housewives:


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

meepie said:


>


Nice......:grin2:


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Im on a muscly adventure todya, kit harrington of course:


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

aaaand


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

All my favourite actors. A big part of their appeal is the roles they play.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh damn. Yes i agree Ezra Miller is FINE


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

This guy is sexy as f***

half German half Japanese


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Japanese man.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

^ no picture hun

Ok basketball. Omfg there are some fine a** dudes on that court

Luke Walton and Stephen Curry

Luke Walton is soooooo damn sexy. 6'8, ice blue eyes, under 40.

His hair, his face, his body, I'm feeling it for sure.




























Stephen Curry :kiss


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

calichick said:


> ^ no picture hun


Can you see this?


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

jonjagger said:


> Can you see this?


Yea Hun, he's not jap though Hun, he's brazilian.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

calichick said:


> Yea Hun, he's not jap though Hun, he's brazilian.


Yeah, posted a different picture. Here


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok






































































This last guy is 10 -10


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just go round and round in circles in this thread, but this guy I posted in here probably over a year ago is still stupidly attractive (so have 9000 images with filters):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is weird but I remembered posting him in here. I just found out he had a stroke on stage in Poland on the 29th of November and died on the 30th of November. 

Must have been really disturbing. I was never a _huge _ fan, but I did quite like their music and thought about seeing them live at one point. This was their second tour in Europe but they never came to the UK either time.

RIP


----------



## Yuuko (Jun 7, 2015)

MadeinLithuania said:


> aaaand


I was browsing through this thread and saw all the bulky muscular men and realised how much my concept of "cute" man has changed. But then I noticed this post and was so happy. (yay for GD and T.O.P)
Flower boy asians are my thing :mushy


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Just began watching Hannibal and couldn't take my eyes off this gorgeous dude...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Joey Graceffa's boyfriend is fine as hell.

It's like can I borrow you? Can I borrow your genes for a second please? I mean what's the purpose of making a guy like that gay?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i like guys that look like theyve been through a lot, kinda "vulnerable but still here", bit rough round the edges, a few dings give them character kinda thing


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

I'd post myself but I'm too lazy


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd post myself but I'm already have too much pm's from girls atm.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I'd post myself but I'm already have too much pm's from girls atm.


Gotta love delusional cockiness right?:grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JohnDoe26 said:


> Just began watching Hannibal and couldn't take my eyes off this gorgeous dude...


This dude is exactly ONE DAY older than me! :banana


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a massive crush on cristian mcj. Mixed people just do it better you know? The skin...the eyes...the body. OMG

I would...do nasty things to this fellow..and not even apologize after :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Why can't I find a boyfriend like that :cry

#goals


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Young Bob Marley was a babe


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ Yes, yes indeed :mushy


----------



## Valter (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*David Sylvian*



















I think he resembles David Bowie a bit in some photos... :um


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> I think he resembles David Bowie a bit in some photos... :um


from Japan right? (The band) I posted young Richard Barbieri earlier in the thread  I know him from Porcupine Tree though obvs. But I did listen to one track by Japan a while back.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

calichick said:


>


 Looks like one of them farted and they're both astonished.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hey bby


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> hey bby


I can see why you're following him on tumblr :um



Persephone The Dread said:


> from Japan right? (The band) I posted young Richard Barbieri earlier in the thread  I know him from Porcupine Tree though obvs. But I did listen to one track by Japan a while back.


I've only heard like two Japan songs in my life so far so it's okay


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

barakiel said:


> i can see why you're following him on tumblr :um


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

i like his posts too tho... well the ones that aren't about adele or sia or carly rae jepsen anyway lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This thread is always empty now. Time to post tons of pictures of Chris Corner again from tumblr (I know some people here follow me on tumblr so like sorry for your loss there lmfao) plus this one guy:
































































I saw that backpack in a little indie shop in Camden years ago. I wanted it lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

_Staff Edit_


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

GOD


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

If I said I wouldn't, I'd be lying.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would, but he's a "real guy", not a celeb, and I don't want him finding his pic... :um

So we'll just stick with Ackles


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

oh **** goddamn


----------



## Leaf247 (Mar 12, 2016)

I feel happy looking at this:


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I found my future husband.

Italian men :kiss:


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

A little birdie told me they're coming out with Top Gun 2?

Tom Cruise :love


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

Every woman wants da Alpha male.
Nothing new in the human animal kingdom.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

*



















































































*


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The Sound of Silence said:


>


i would die 4 those eyes despite the possibility that they are indeed enhanced via photoshop xD


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

calichick said:


> I found my future husband.
> 
> Italian men :kiss:


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't know if he's the cutest I've ever seen but I'd ride him like a bike from sunrise to sundown.


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

sio said:


> Young Bob Marley was a babe


Yes! His son Damien and his grandson Skip do it for me too. Those Marley genes...


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Yummy.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Bringin' Vanwyngarden back.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

#NoHomo


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

C. Montgomery Burns


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> C. Montgomery Burns


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I feel like I am destined to be with a black guy with light eyes...mocha skin...tall...fit body...not the kind you would find in the hood, but a decent, white-collared man with good morals ...I can envision my kids being half black. With good skin tone. Light eyes, long eyelashes



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I met a guy who was half white half Mexican the other day who was fiiiine as *****, I'm like dayum I want some of that.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Not really "cute", since I don't really go for "cute" guys, but I guess I don't care.










Even if he does have a stupid-looking phone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@calichick

I hope you get what you want.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

truant said:


> Not really "cute", since I don't really go for "cute" guys, but I guess I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody goes for cute anyways.

He's hot. Middle Eastern/Italian?

shyt


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> @*calichick*
> 
> I hope you get what you want.


lol why does everyone keep saying that to me.

I had a startling thought cross my mind today that if I don't have the guy of my dreams fall from the sky into my lap, that I might have to......

settle


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

How embarrassing...they forgot to put shirts on! And that one guy forgot his sleeves! Whoopsies!

That last dude shouldn't look so down...looks like he remembered all his clothing...maybe he's stressed that his shirt shrunk in the wash. ?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Evo1114 said:


> How embarrassing...they forgot to put shirts on! And that one guy forgot his sleeves! Whoopsies!
> 
> That last dude shouldn't look so down...looks like he remembered all his clothing...maybe he's stressed that his shirt shrunk in the wash. ?


I think he's probably suffering from I-have-a-big-d***-ingitis.

_Strumming my pain with his fingers, singing my life with his words..._

_Killing me softly with his song..._


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

calichick said:


> I think he's probably suffering from I-have-a-big-d***-ingitis.
> 
> _Strumming my pain with his fingers, singing my life with his words..._
> 
> _Killing me softly with his song..._


Lauryn Hill...take a drink. (Edit: Damn it...Roberta Flack/The Fugees did that song. Guess I'll have to drink double).

Actually I think that's the pose for dudes who suffer from I-have-a-SMALL-d***-ingitis. Like the world has come crashing down and he's left pondering why the world is so unfair...having such the physique yet bestowed with such a tiny pee-pee.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the cure for I-have-a-small-d***-ingitis.

My mouth


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

✓tan
✓muscles
✓you hairy beast

=

calichick happy


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

calichick said:


> Nobody goes for cute anyways.
> 
> He's hot. Middle Eastern/Italian?
> 
> shyt


Close. Greek. Yiorgos Karavas


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Marcello Alvarez


























Then, there was Stephen Curry.










But I would say that the cutest guys will always be the ones with the most kindest and nicest of personalities, nothing more attractive than that :smile2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

calichick said:


> lol why does everyone keep saying that to me.


Because you are an amazing woman and you deserve what you desire. 



calichick said:


> I had a startling thought cross my mind today that if I don't have the guy of my dreams fall from the sky into my lap, that I might have to......
> 
> settle


If I was you, I would go for man that's toned, not massive muscles. Why? Because a man I knew that was built with big muscles (body builder) mentioned when he stopped due to injury the extra weight turned into fat. It's best to be lean and tone what is there, as it will last the distance into old age where he will most likely will still be toned.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

alostgirl said:


>


Holy sh*t

I just died, went to heaven, was reborn and saw my Latin life flash before my eyes

Ho my god


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

calichick said:


> I have the cure for I-have-a-small-d***-ingitis.
> 
> My mouth


It's so gay how you posted this sentence right before that pic!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> It's so gay how you posted this sentence right before that pic!


No what's gay is when people use gay as a deragatory term as if 90% of these men aren't in fact gay.

Gays know how to do it right honey, I don't know if you noticed the perfect muscle definition and flawlessly groomed facial hair.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

calichick said:


> No what's gay is when people use gay as a deragatory term as if 90% of these men aren't in fact gay.
> 
> Gays know how to do it right honey, I don't know if you noticed the perfect muscle definition and flawlessly groomed facial hair.


How did I use the term "gay" deragatory in any way? I simply meant that the way it looked in combination with what you wrote look... "homoerotic".

Am I political correct now, darling?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Less talking more bulge imo


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> C. Montgomery Burns...


:lol

Yeah, if by "cutest guy" you mean inept ***** that's ruining Germany. Definitely.

BTW how did you get the picture to resize? I put that photo in a quote and it turned out huge.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

alostgirl said:


>


I agree with @calichick. Nice find.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

JohnDoe26 said:


> :lol
> 
> Yeah, if by "cutest guy" you mean inept ***** that's ruining Germany. Definitely.


Couldn't say it any clearer. I'm from that region, so I see right in front of my eyes what's going on.


> BTW how did you get the picture to resize? I put that photo in a quote and it turned out huge.


I just posted it from google, without editing anything about it.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

calichick said:


> I feel like I am destined to be with a black guy with light eyes...mocha skin...tall...fit body...not the kind you would find in the hood, but a decent, white-collared man with good morals ...I can envision my kids being half black. With good skin tone. Light eyes, long eyelashes


Sounds like you'd be into the Hodgetwins.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I was at Disney World waiting in line for a hot dog and the cashier was this mocha skinned blue eyed hottie. I was flirtin my a** off, this dude probably thinking who is this white b****, she needs to come down off my d.

Yea, I'm coming for you and don't be scared underneath this fake tan I'm whiter than Marilyn Manson Katie Perry SPF 60 on a July afternoon in Hawaii


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I can see my kids having mocha skin, my eyes, my hair but curlier, a little bit of a faux-fro, caramel features...

Yea, I see it.

Sometimes I think white guys are hot too but then I think do I see myself with a white guy?

Prob not. 50% is a nice combo. 50% white

I want those mixed kids


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

calichick said:


> I want those mixed kids


Me too. :high5


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I make an exception for guys that look like Taylor Kinney though.

Cause even though he says he's "Italian" he looks obviously mixed.

He got those Asian eyes










These aren't white features I don't care what anyone says.

Taylor Kinney and Irish guys with blue eyes and a tan.










Just cause I knew a sexy a** mo'fo Irish dude like this and every time he came and talked to me, my ***** lurched a little bit. Flaming hot.

And that's it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

My chances of finding a guy who looks like Taylor Kinney or a blue-eyed black guy = slim to none.

I guess I'll just settle for Irish guys.

At least there's like a million of them and my kids will be able to drink themselves into an oblivion :fall












































EYE see you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn I love having light eyes.

They're SO SEXY

Esp with a nice tan.

It's just over.

I'm dead.

Shoot my heart with a bullet and call me Mary Jane. Ffffffffffff

Goal = light-eyes guys regardless of race.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

That last guy with the blue eyes is pretty sexy for a white guy tho.

He looks like the type of guy who would **** you and then immediately after call his mom to check how she's doing.

Momma's boy.

The white boy you can trust.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

_rather be

When I am with you, there's no place I'd rather be than in your boxers_












































Ok I'm gonna stop spamming.

Think I got my mental ***** of the day.

Laters toots


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

[spoiler=.]













































^ shhh I was just browsing tumblr no need to get deep.








[/spoiler]


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> [spoiler=.]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'd so have the hots for me if I lost about 40 lbs.

I current weigh at about 170.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JohnDoe26 said:


> I think you'd so have the hots for me if I lost about 40 lbs.
> 
> I current weigh at about 170.


Hah I do kinda like slim guys, not always though. Sometimes I like average weight too :')


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Just give me Chris Evans and Chris Pratt for my harem pls.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I think the guy--George Miller--beneath the filth is pretty cute.



















oh and David Flinn


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

When boys bite on their lips...










#justgirlthings


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

calichick said:


> That last guy with the blue eyes is pretty sexy for a white guy tho.
> 
> He looks like the type of guy who would **** you and then immediately after call his mom to check how she's doing.
> 
> ...




I believe Irish men are part Scandinavian if have blue eyes. So it sounds like you like Scandinavian men or Scandinavian mix / look.

But look at "The Most BEAUTIFUL BLUE EYED MEN In The World" on Youtube.

Some men I noticed you have shown in the past via photo's.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> I believe Irish men are part Scandinavian if have blue eyes. So it sounds like you like Scandinavian men or Scandinavian mix / look.
> 
> But look at "The Most BEAUTIFUL BLUE EYED MEN In The World" on Youtube.
> 
> Some men I noticed you have shown in the past via photo's.


Normally, I am not a fan of blue eyes.

In fact, I have never crushed on a man with blue eyes before one Irish guy I met last summer. Everything from his eye shape, to his dark brows did it for me.

He was gorgeous. Other than that though, blue is ok.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

<3


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

cosmicslop said:


> I think the guy--George Miller--beneath the filth is pretty cute.


Hahaha I thought that too when I saw that one video that was uploaded a while back XD (I don't think that's his real name though either lol)


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> <3


He's really CUTE, isn't he?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I would, but they're both 2 people I know and that would be a breach of privacy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

calichick said:


> Normally, I am not a fan of blue eyes.
> 
> In fact, I have never crushed on a man with blue eyes before one Irish guy I met last summer. Everything from his eye shape, to his dark brows did it for me.
> 
> He was gorgeous. Other than that though, blue is ok.


Oh, ok.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

jeon jungkook









kim taehyung









kim seokjin









park jimin









min yoongi









lee min ho









furukawa yuki










T.O.P









guess you could say i've gotten really into asian guys lately lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TOM CRUISE LOOK ALIKE


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

My current guilty pleasure ~ Nick Bateman


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hahaha I thought that too when I saw that one video that was uploaded a while back XD (I don't think that's his real name though either lol)


That's the video that started it all. It was a very confusing moment for me seeing the juxtaposition of all his filithyfrank characters and then this normal guy. and it's also his normal speaking voice too. it's attractive as well. the internet needs more unfiltered joji/george.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

alostgirl said:


> <3


oooooh baaaaaby


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bringing more diversity to the thread. lol. guys with dark hair and slight beard = <3


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

these guys are perty cute


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Would I like to feel this guy's face on me?


















a. True ✓
b. False


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

bad boy cruz


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Men just *piss me off* sometimes guys.

I swear


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

He's just the coolest


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

jonjagger said:


> bad boy cruz





sajs said:


> He's just the coolest


Omg guys stop trolling my thread.

Not funny.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> Omg guys stop trolling my thread.
> 
> Not funny.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


>


OMG you are consecrating my favorite thread on SAS.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I always thought this guy was really good-looking no ****. I wish I could spend one day looking like him... :sigh


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

calichick said:


> Omg guys stop trolling my thread.
> 
> Not funny.


Cmon now, that was hilarious!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

StephCurry said:


> I always thought this guy was really good-looking no ****. I wish I could spend one day looking like him... :sigh


He's a sexy mofo, those Spaniard genes tho



knightofdespair said:


> Cmon now, that was hilarious!


No it's NOT!


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> OMG you are consecrating my favorite thread on SAS.


consecrating as in "giving something validity and generalized recognition" ?

I know .. everything I touch I make it better ... pr worse ... no, better ... I don't know.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

also I'm sexy af


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> also I'm sexy af


Totally, man.

EDIT: **** you, I googled steph curry because I remembered a user telling you "he loves his basketball" and saw Stephen Curry is a basketball player. I trusted you man, I trusted you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


> consecrating as in "giving something validity and generalized recognition" ?
> 
> I know .. everything I touch I make it better ... pr worse ... no, better ... I don't know.


Lol I mean *desecrating*.

Hehe silly me, brain too fogged up with hot guys and sales.

Edit: then you better not touch yourself so much sajs


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> Lol I mean *desecrating*.
> 
> Hehe silly me, brain too fogged up with hot guys and sales.
> 
> Edit: then you better not touch yourself so much sajs.


Or it was your subconscious that can't do other thing but flatter me. You know you can't be mad at me, why do you try ?

Sales ? What sales ?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

sajs said:


> Totally, man.
> 
> EDIT: **** you, I googled steph curry because I remembered a user telling you "he loves his basketball" and saw Stephen Curry is a basketball player. I trusted you man, I trusted you.


LOOOL sorry to disappoint you man :haha

the IRL me is ugly as ****, no way I would post a pic of my actual self on this thread :lol


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> *LOOOL sorry to disappoint you man :haha *
> 
> the IRL me is ugly as ****, no way I would post a pic of my actual self on this thread :lol


:lol

No, you probably are not that bad. Why you choose that guy ? I mean, although I don't know anything about basketball (or any sport), I never heard of him, I heard other names like Lebron, Kobe and of course the Shaq and Michael and the only argentinian I know, "Manu" Ginobili.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs and I both had a dumb blonde moment at the same time



sajs said:


> Or it was your subconscious that can't do other thing but flatter me. You know you can't be mad at me, why do you try ?
> 
> Sales ? What sales ?


You're right, I can't be mad at you.

Sales, clothing sales.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

sajs said:


> :lol
> 
> No, you probably are not that bad. Why you choose that guy ? I mean, although I don't know anything about basketball (or any sport), I never heard of him, I heard other names like Lebron, Kobe and of course the Shaq and Michael and the only argentinian I know, "Manu" Ginobili.


Ahhh if you don't follow basketball then you wouldn't have really heard of him. BTW I am also a big fan of Ginobili the Argentinian 

Stephen Curry has been my favourite player for 3+ years. If you followed NBA you would know that he's currently the *best player in the world *- he won the 2015 NBA MVP (MVP = Most Valuable Player), and I am 99% sure that he is winning the 2016 NBA MVP, which they will announce this week or in a couple of weeks.

Basically he's my favourite player because he's only 28 and people are already calling him the best 'shooter' to ever live - he can shoot from anywhere at any time. He's small, skinny and unathletic but he still manages to be the most dominant player in the world by being so crafty and having such a crazy jumpshot. Sorry I know you don't follow basketball, I just wanted to explain why I picked him :b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Stephen Curry isn't that small. He's 6'3. His wife is tall too.

Such a cute couple.










This child is everything:










They should make more babies.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> sajs and I both had a dumb blonde moment at the same time
> 
> You're right, I can't be mad at you.
> 
> Sales, clothing sales.


Like at a mall ? chicks' clothing ? do you have to use the cloth from that place when you are selling? (because of marketing or whatever)



StephCurry said:


> Ahhh if you don't follow basketball then you wouldn't have really heard of him. BTW I am also a big fan of Ginobili the Argentinian
> 
> Stephen Curry has been my favourite player for 3+ years. If you followed NBA you would know that he's currently the *best player in the world *- he won the 2015 NBA MVP (MVP = Most Valuable Player), and I am 99% sure that he is winning the 2016 NBA MVP, which they will announce this week or in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Basically he's my favourite player because he's only 28 and people are already calling him the best 'shooter' to ever live - he can shoot from anywhere at any time. He's small, skinny and unathletic but he still manages to be the most dominant player in the world by being so crafty and having such a crazy jumpshot. Sorry I know you don't follow basketball, I just wanted to explain why I picked him :b


Oh, well, he should be more mentioned.

Basically he is like the Messi of basketball.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


> Like at a mall ? chicks' clothing ? do you have to use the cloth from that place when you are selling? (because of marketing or whatever)












steph curry makes me wish I had some black in me.

Like literally, in me.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> This child is everything:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how cute, definitely looking like the father.

What do you say if .... nevermind.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> steph curry makes me wish I had some black in me.
> 
> *Like literally, in me.*


uggh, stop being such a ... a ... ugh!

You better use your lips to tap my mouth, otherwise shutting would not worth it.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

StephCurry said:


> I always thought this guy was really good-looking no ****. I wish I could spend one day looking like him... :sigh


Best looking football player in the world. Too bad he's a useless player now.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


> uggh, stop being such a ... a ... ugh!
> 
> You better use your lips to tap my mouth, otherwise shutting would not worth it.


I'll use my lips but it won't be anywhere near your mouth.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

sajs said:


> Oh, well, he should be more mentioned.
> 
> Basically* he is like the Messi of basketball.*


Exactly!! People always make this comparison.



calichick said:


> *steph curry makes me wish I had some black in me.
> *
> Like literally, in me.


lmao, chill out :lol also in case you were referring to me I'm taken.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> I'll use my lips but it won't be anywhere near your mouth.


:blush


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> *lmao, chill out :lol also in case you were referring to me I'm taken.*


You sure ? Man, I've seen her and she is like a mix between Kate Beckinsale and Megan fox, she also likes to cosplay as pocahontas.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Best looking football player in the world.* Too bad he's a useless player now.*


Really?? I stopped following football a while ago. What happened to him?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

StephCurry said:


> Exactly!! People always make this comparison.
> 
> lmao, chill out :lol also in case you were referring to me I'm taken.


One of these days that baby is gon turn out black as the night and he's gonna be like:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

sajs said:


> You sure ? Man, I've seen her and she is like a mix between Kate Beckinsale and Megan fox, she also likes to cosplay as pocahontas.


LMAO, you are too funny man :haha


calichick said:


> One of these days that baby is gon turn out black as the night and he's gonna be like:


I'm dead :lol


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> LMAO, you are too funny man :haha
> 
> I'm dead :lol


Whhaaat !? Come on @calichick send him that picture.










Not this one, the other one with less clothes on.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


> Not this one, the other one with less clothes on.


I told you.

That wasn't cosplay.

That was just another Friday night LOL



sajs said:


> You sure ? Man, I've seen her and she is like a mix between Kate Beckinsale and Megan fox, she also likes to cosplay as pocahontas.


Who you talking about son?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

For the record I don't know what he's talking about SAS lol

That's what happens when you talk a little dirty to a man.

He's only gonna envision you naked from here on out.

P.S. Yes you're right s.

I am a ****tease. Sue me. :kiss


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I actually don't know what's going on here but here's Gerard.



















Honestly like, I'm going to similtaniously vomit and have my heart explode soon, he's so very lovely.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

usually into guys with dark hair, but niall tho <3


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

_Jon Kortajarena. Yum._


----------



## knifevsface (Mar 24, 2016)

<3


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

knifevsface said:


> <3


Sure, once you get over the fact that he killed 17 people. Not.


----------



## knifevsface (Mar 24, 2016)

Xenagos said:


> Sure, once you get over the fact that he killed 17 people. Not.


:frown2:


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Xenagos said:


> Sure, once you get over the fact that he killed 17 people. Not.


Well to be fair the thread is not called "post the cutest innocent guy you've ever seen v.2" :stu


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

sajs said:


> Well to be fair the thread is not called "post the cutest innocent guy you've ever seen v.2" :stu


Doesn't make it any less disturbing that someone would romanticize a serial killer. Sh*t grosses me the f**k out and is deeply disrespectful to those who lost their lives.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Xenagos said:


> Doesn't make it any less disturbing that someone would romanticize a serial killer. Sh*t grosses me the f**k out and is deeply disrespectful to those who lost their lives.


a lot of female prison guards end up ****ing convs man, and it happens more usually than you think. Not saying its ok, but just giving you a piece of truth,


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

calichick said:


> No it's NOT!


What's wrong with Mclovin? I think a sense of humor is so important in this world, you don't?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

His lips say it all.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

^


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey girls


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


> What's wrong with Mclovin? I think a sense of humor is so important in this world, you don't?


Actually he turned out looking quite good, plus, seems like a nice guy and he has some argentinian in his heart (maybe that's why he is so cool?)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

BeHereNow said:


>


That's weird, I posted him in another thread a while back. This pic:

[removed just in case]

Although I'll also post this now... Cause. It's there.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

^ I see pubes.



impedido10 said:


> His lips say it all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@McFly darn. I figured it was covering enough though, but I better remove that just in case.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @McFly darn. I figured it was covering enough though, but I better remove that just in case.


No probs, carry on with the sexy men


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's weird, I posted him in another thread a while back. This pic:
> 
> [removed just in case]
> 
> Although I'll also post this now... Cause. It's there.


Nice, I didn't know you had posted the same one. Is it still there? I wonder if there is a single picture that shows the whole face.

Anyway, I found that one on Tumblr and I think I'll post a couple more


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

BeHereNow said:


> Nice, I didn't know you had posted the same one. Is it still there? I wonder if there is a single picture that shows the whole face.
> 
> Anyway, I found that one on Tumblr and I think I'll post a couple more


I found them on the photographers deviantart page a while back I think or maybe I found them on tumblr first then ended up there through reverse image search. There are a few more with the same model, but I didn't post the photo in this thread, it was another one.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

sajs said:


> Actually he turned out looking quite good, plus, seems like a nice guy and he has some argentinian in his heart (maybe that's why he is so cool?)


Exactly - talented, rich, funny, and decent looking. And these women wonder why they can't find a good man.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


> Exactly - talented, rich, funny, and decent looking. And these women wonder why they can't find a good man.


are you kidding me ? first he would have to also have muscles, and then we should measure his penis (I mean, not us, ugh).


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

*then, there was juan betancourt...
*


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm in lust! :3


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I enjoy Jacob Pratt's face.



















plus this random stranger


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

[spoiler=spoiler]























[/spoiler]
_Leonard Page_​


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Stephen James. He looks hotter with a shirt on imo.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

He's a hottie. :yes


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

face: 10/10
talent: 10/10
conclusion: _want *want* want *want* WANT!!!_
:heart:heart








don't know his whole personality though..


----------



## treeline (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

This guy <3

Thought he was Russian or Spanish because of his name, turns out he is Turkish. wow.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

SaltnSweet said:


> This guy <3
> 
> Thought he was Russian or Spanish because of his name, turns out he is Turkish. wow.


Are they the same person? o_o


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Perspicacious said:


> Are they the same person? o_o


yeap, the same guy!


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6e/9a/d7/6e9ad7541a214e2244a030a600e6bc4c.jpg


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

_That smile. _


























_He's just so sexy. _

































_*Gao*don Ramsay_​


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

<3


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

SaltnSweet said:


> <3


Lovely  :heart


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> Lovely  :heart


you're welcome sis. lol 0


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Dawin


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

He's half Korean, half Salvadorian and all too cute. That smile of his is perfect. *.*


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Fellow Scotsman, represent.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

sajs said:


> You sure ? Man, I've seen her and she is like* a mix between Kate Beckinsale and Megan fox*, she also likes to cosplay as pocahontas.












I don't see it man...


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> His lips say it all.


His lips need some damn chapstick..


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Iced said:


>


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

restlessnative said:


> cillian. Jesuschristalmighty.


so much yes.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

*drool*


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Since the mods seem to be gone lets restart this. Post whatever cute guys you want I'm gonna go pass out. Hopefully they don't take this down since it doesn't break any rules. Name the guys if you know them
> 
> Owain Yeoman
> 
> ...


Ronan Farrow. He looks nothing like Woody Allen. He's Frank Sinatra and Mia Farrow's love child, with Frank's baby blues and Moma Mia's golden hair.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> I don't see it man...


What do you know? I was not talking about the picture but the user, do you know her in person? hmm


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> I don't see it man...


I believe @sajs was referring to the user @calichick in that post, not my wife Ayesha :b


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

would marry


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

@sajs loves me so.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> @sajs loves me *so*.


So what ? So he makes up stuff like you are a combination between kate and megan and other good attributes? lol.

And no, I don't love you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sajs likes the fact that I used to say things like this on SAS:



calichick said:


> I'll use my lips but it won't be anywhere near your mouth.


Cause two months ago, I was thirstier than a cactus, but since I've actually been going out and picking up men recently, I've calmed down a lot more.

Oops.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> Sajs likes the fact that I used to say things like this on SAS:
> 
> Cause two months ago, I was thirstier than a cactus, but since I've actually been going out and picking up men recently, I've calmed down a lot more.
> 
> Oops.


No, in fact that was a reason of why I don't like you. :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


> No, in fact that was a reason of why I don't like you. :lol


Sure sweetheart.

Sorry I stopped responding to you.

Kisses g2g write my life update in another thread.

Bye


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> Sure sweetheart.
> 
> Sorry I stopped responding to you in PM.
> 
> Kisses


I dont think it was necessary a reply to the last one I've sent, nor I was waiting for one.

Oh, I understand now, you are trying to say like "ohh you sent me Private Messages because you are so hot for me", right? I see, I see, well ... don't you want to share any message I've sent you here to see what the message say and if it involves anything of what you are trying to say? Come on, find the most sexual one, the most pervy. :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry I don't have enough willpower or energy in me to do what you've suggested.

Plus, your messages are buried under the other pile of sh*t which other people send to my inbox so.

But pro tip for you sweetie: p**sy makes everything better.

Might want to go out and try some.

I promise, you'll feel better 

see I still got a little calichick left in me, it hasn't been completely pounded out of me yet. Hopefully this coming weekend though


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

sajs said:


> What do you know? I was not talking about the picture but the user, do you know her in person? hmm


Whoops !


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> I believe @*sajs* was referring to the user @*calichick* in that post, not my wife Ayesha :b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

You know that feeling when you haven't been intimate with a man in 5 or so years and when something clicks in your head- be it due to external influence or just the natural progression of time- the realization that you actually don't have to sit at home wallowing about your despair and your eternal destiny to stay cooped up at home the rest of your life, sexless and miserable on a Friday night?

...and you end up in a guy's bed a few weeks later?






Yea, that's the feeling.

Bye folks, have a good night. I'll be sexually healing for the next 5 months or so. Until New Year's Eve I estimate.

@euphoria04 can call this common white girl problems all he wants


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> Sorry I don't have enough willpower or energy in me to do what you've suggested.
> 
> Plus, your messages are buried under the other pile of sh*t which other people send to my inbox so.
> 
> ...


Oh, thats "pro" moreover, thats a "tip"? Lol.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Whoops !


:frown2:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ActuallyBrittany said:


>


Haha :lol ! Riley is sooo adorable :grin2:


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Haha :lol ! Riley is sooo adorable :grin2:


ikr, she looks like a little cabbage patch kid hehe


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Maybe this might brighten your day @calichick, look at 1:57+ and 3:00+ -






Some man candy with the pool boy.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> Maybe this might brighten your day @calichick, look at 1:57+ and 3:00+ -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I don't need any eye candy sweetheart, I got enough recap from the past few months or so.

Yet I'm probably the one who has spammed this very thread with the most crude pictures of men I'm much preferring real life to Internet forums .

And what do you mean brighten my day, today was a pretty good day.

bye

No more quoting me

Stop

Really people


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@calichick

Oh, ok. 

Just to answer you question. I just thought it might help. 

Good to hear you had a good day and I wish you many more good days.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been meeting enough guys where I don't need to ferociously masturbate to shirtless men on Tumblr anymore.............


It's dicks a plenty during the summer, it'd be a shame to be on this site for more than 10 minutes a week.

Especially looking forward to the next 4 weeks. Every weekend of mine in July is booked already.

Best summer yet because I'm actually living it.

Tryin to only post here once a week thanks everybody for caring about me


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

1) Meet guy
2) Fall in love
3) Worry about everything else




 I call it the Plan C.

When everything else just seems secondary to taking care of the only real thing that matters in your life.

I am really happy guys. I wish everybody the best of luck with pursuing their goals.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Well this thread went left pretty fast.


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

We're married in an alternate universe.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

​


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

gg


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Protozoan said:


> gg


hawt.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> hawt.


Long walks on the beach with that beauty is all that comes to mind

Maybe a romantic dinner for two


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

feels said:


>


h3h3 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

....sry (^:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

pffffft... 46 years old my ***.

....heheheh yeah..... my ***...... geddit?? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

god im so ****ing gay wtf

bonus cute sad mr jefferson gif 4 gud measure:


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> pffffft... 46 years old my ***.
> 
> ....heheheh yeah..... my ***...... geddit?? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> ...


*Stunning* personality that really _catches_ people off guard too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

the guy in the pink shirt
-->


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

this guy is perfect..


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> We're married in an alternate universe.


I approve of this message.


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

There are so many...

Johnny Depp:









Tim Burton:









Lewis Carroll:









Louis de Pointe du Lac (Brad Pitt):









Lestat de Lioncourt (Tom Cruise):









Andy Warhol:









Jareth the Goblin King (David Bowie):









Count von Krolock (Kevin Tarte):









Joshua (TWEWY):









...and this boy that was once in my class:


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Cashel said:


> I approve of this message.


*swoons*


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> @euphoria04 can call this common white girl problems all he wants


Thank you for the permission I did not request.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Just watched the Fundamentals of Caring and omg this mother ****er :mushy


----------



## PsychoChan (Mar 8, 2016)

Nozomu Itoshiki:









Mad Clown:









Yohio:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have no idea who this is btw, I literally just found his channel now because I clicked on a thumbnail for another of his videos because I thought he looked cute and he has a bunch of really weird asmr parody videos lmfao like 'serial killer victim role play' and 'psychotic therapist roleplay':






^edit: 'Then you feel love again for the first time and you're like nah **** that **** seriously' I'm ****ing dying. That's hilarious. I think he's just tweaked Daydreaming by Radiohead as well.





































Also found this on another channel (it's him 4 years ago):






k moment over.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

@Persephone The Dread I saw that guy on Onision's channel before, they're friends I think.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

aww yiss


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Were said:


> @Persephone The Dread I saw that guy on Onision's channel before, they're friends I think.


Yeah Onision seems to be in a couple of his videos too they have some kind of fictional feud I guess.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't figure out how to include video gif things in the post.

patthatfluffycow.gifv

Dayummm.

ineedvegandick.gifv

I can't stop watching. Good lord. I should get a job doing publicity for animal sanctuaries and just film boys being sensual with farm animals in the sun, all day, every day. Cow is so happy and warm. :cry


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

no ****.


----------



## zero5221 (Jul 22, 2016)

Nickkun <3<3<3


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Young Jonny Greenwood was pretty lovely actually.


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

My bae.


----------



## maitamiko (Jan 2, 2013)

*breathes heavily* EZRA MILLER


----------



## maitamiko (Jan 2, 2013)

Jhaimcee said:


> My bae.


aw, that's cute.


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

maitamiko said:


> aw, that's cute.


Heh heh heh, i know i'm cute. 

Haha, thanks


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## obiwanpepperoni (Aug 15, 2016)

This guy


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

obiwanpepperoni said:


> This guy


Day-um.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

He looked good in this movie with the hair and the fangs.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Wrongwolfe said:


>


Oh look at mr. fancy pants with his pinky sticking out.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

ohgodits2014 said:


> Someone would always mention Brad Pitt when they're talking about what they think women find attractive, so here:
> 
> Old (Young) Brad Pitt:
> 
> ...


That's actually Medium Brad Pitt. Here's Old Brad Pitt. Festooned with the pubes of someone's grandma on his face.


----------



## obiwanpepperoni (Aug 15, 2016)

Protozoan said:


> aww yiss


Agreed. :wink2:


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Park Chanyeol


































Zhang Yixing


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have no idea who this is btw, I literally just found his channel now because I clicked on a thumbnail for another of his videos because I thought he looked cute and he has a bunch of really weird asmr parody videos lmfao like 'serial killer victim role play' and 'psychotic therapist roleplay':
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he is cute. I usually find similar looking guys attractive here (though, the ones I like looks younger than him but they have similar features).


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i love


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

^^ isnt that the kid named andy? BvB? God I remember him frm Myspace before he got famous!


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I have no idea, I just remembered seeing the pic ages ago and decided to try and find it on google :grin2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cascades said:


> ^^ isnt that the kid named andy? BvB? God I remember him frm Myspace before he got famous!


It doesn't really look like him? Just seems to be one of the higher ranked google images when you search emo or something similar (I've stumbled on it a bunch of times.) Also I just reverse image searched him and found this guy:










cute.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It doesn't really look like him? Just seems to be one of the higher ranked google images when you search emo or something similar (I've stumbled on it a bunch of times.) Also I just reverse image searched him and found this guy:


Actually no, now I think about it his names Alex. Im pretty sure he became a model. Far out my memory is good.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Red October said:


> I have no idea, I just remembered seeing the pic ages ago and decided to try and find it on google :grin2:


Alex Evans. There ya go


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Cascades said:


> Alex Evans. There ya go


ooh, nice

ty :grin2:


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

It's just so strange seeing Scott Eastwood in interviews, though... He looks exactly like his dad, but his personality is so soft compared to that hardass lol.


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

more hot than cute but yeah

bye


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

:3

(I meant to post like one or two images of the first guy, then remembered the second guy, and then tumblr happened.)























































Did I post this gif before in another thread? I most likely did. It may have even been this thread but he looks very pretty sometimes.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

James McAvoy.










10/10 babe :grin2: I have a mega crush.

Edit: It's funny, I use to think Alex Evans was the most attractive guy ever back in MySpace days.. I think I finally grew out of emo boys though. Now I just feel like a pedo for looking at that picture lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> That's actually Medium Brad Pitt. Here's Old Brad Pitt. Festooned with the pubes of someone's grandma on his face.


 :lol

Hey! My beard is like that! I didn't notice it until recently. The rest of my hair is still dark brown but if I grow any beard at all it has a lot of white in it. Which I don't really care (it's not like the rest of me is winning any looks awards) but still. I basically started going grey overnight.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> James McAvoy.
> 
> Edit: It's funny, I use to think Alex Evans was the most attractive guy ever back in MySpace days.. I think I finally grew out of emo boys though. Now I just feel like a pedo for looking at that picture lol.


Oh god...you and me both (minus Alex Evans). How in the hell was I ever attracted to those kinds of guys... so embarrassing.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

I had a crush on Greyson Chance when I was 12 and I just realized like 3 days ago that I still have the biggest crush on him.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

:yes :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

But I know purple hair dye stains like a mother****er unless you use Vaseline or something so RIP his hands and everything.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Barry Miles*

I can't remember if I've posted him in this thread before. If so then I guess it's time for round two :blank


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


>


Not judging or anything, but I never imagined you as the lumberjack type tbh. :um


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not gay, but battle rapper Fresco:






:love2


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Cascades said:


> ^^ isnt that the kid named andy? BvB? God I remember him frm Myspace before he got famous!


I was thinking the same thing. I use to see people using his pictures all the time on there. I feel so old now ! haha !


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

KurdishFella said:


> no ****.












......the funny part is that he looks exactly the same years after Smallville ended. #GradeAGenetics.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> I can't remember if I've posted him in this thread before. If so then I guess it's time for round two :blank


This is kind of working for me, I think it's the combination of the glasses and skinnyness with the hands. Also nice face. Whoever that is lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> Not judging or anything, but I never imagined you as the lumberjack type tbh. :um


Eh, I'm generally into guys that are, in a broad sense, more masculine than myself. This guy fits the 'sweet spot', so to speak, of the spectrum.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is kind of working for me, I think it's the combination of the glasses and skinnyness with the hands. Also nice face. Whoever that is lol.


That's Barry Miles, he was like the connection between the Beatles and the London counterculture


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

François Civil. <3


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Ezra Miller. <3


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

This thread. I like.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Can you not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I need to find someone more attractive (who is famous,) purely so this doesn't keep happening (although really should stop posting in this thread altogether, I barely post in it now still end up posting more than most other people because it's dead...) But he posts photos of himself online constantly... Help.

He's so short and cute and pretty and sexy and vulnerable and adorable and masculine and feminine as well. Like all rolled up into one ball.

He looks so huggable too.

Also everyone looks cuter in glasses.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I gave up on my only famous people + models in these threads rule..... Tbf he's cosplaying a famous person? Lol... Close enough.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BNUIHf7gBlX/

Also:


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


This guy o.o why am i not born like that


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Svarog11 said:


> This guy o.o why am i not born like that


Most guys don't look like that. Also tbf if you were born like that, your mum would not have had a fun time. Ouch.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Keanu Reeves


Yes.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Also tbf if you were born like that, your mum would not have had a fun time. Ouch.


lmao why?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Svarog11 said:


> lmao why?


Imagine pushing someone that size out of you.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Imagine pushing someone that size out of you.


ohh, well, i didn't mean it _literally_, i meant "why was I not born with an identical genetic composition and an environment in which I could achieve the same look!??"


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Svarog11 said:


> ohh, well, i didn't mean it _literally_, i meant "why was I not born with an identical genetic composition and an environment in which I could achieve the same look!??"


Yeah I was joking.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Most guys don't look like that. Also tbf if you were born like that, your mum would not have had a fun time. Ouch.


haha


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I take my other one back. Brandon Boyd. How can any one person be _that_ attractive. Wtf?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> I take my other one back. Brandon Boyd. How can any one person be _that_ attractive. Wtf?


So much yasss.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## buryhole (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

Dean Ambrose Pro wrestler


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Ben Nordberg


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i almost feel like posting the latter gif borders on melodramatic but idec


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

This guy.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Limmy said:


>


2014 Limmy knew what was good


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

dfghgffvbg

cute.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Since i think i have only posted koreans before, imma give some love to my japanese favourites

*Yamazaki Kento*














































*Chiba Yudai*



















*Sakaguchi Kentaro*


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Fangirl96 said:


> Since i think i have only posted koreans before, imma give some love to my japanese favourites
> 
> *Yamazaki Kento*


Is he guy who played the role of L in live action Death Note? Looks like him.


----------



## humblebee (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes I'm a fangirl


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

masterof said:


> Is he guy who played the role of L in live action Death Note? Looks like him.


Yupp that's him


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Why would I dox myself?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I had to edit this one, because certain bits were exposed. If you ever worry about yourself just remember that Persephone took a photo from tumblr and then actually bothered to edit it in paint, just to post in this thread. I should change my status back to 'creepier than you'... >.>


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't know who he is other than his name is Osamu Mukai but apparantly it's his birthday.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's 99% the hair, also the reason I'm linking this specific video is. Jeff :')


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Cole Sprouse. Dark or blonde hair, he's just the cutest.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Cole Sprouse. Dark or blonde hair, he's just the cutest.


GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my god!! Cody really grew up, wowww &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Virgo said:


> GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my god!! Cody really grew up, wowww &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;


Right?! I'm thinking about stalking him in Manhattan until he loves me. Let's go!! XD

Sent from the future


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Right?! I'm thinking about stalking him in Manhattan until he loves me. Let's go!! XD
> 
> Sent from the future


Well, alright. You take Cole, I guess I'll take Dylan. 










Twins, oh yeah. &#128077;


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

i thought he was a lady at first and was marginally disappointed to find out he was a guy for some reason but i'm still into it

also


----------



## omgummybears (Apr 24, 2017)

Robert Plant, Cillian Murphy, Johnny Depp, Jonas Bjerre, Martin Freeman.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

:heart :heart :heart :heart


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Ai said:


> :heart :heart :heart :heart


Oh man I forgot about him. I'm attracted to eyebrows on dudes and his are epic.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I would post myself but I'm too shy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Imagine if any time I ever saw this thread I didn't post any photos or gifs of Chris Corner, wouldn't that be more sane funny. hahahahaha kill me





































When you get trapped inside a wall, I could make a joke here but that would be spoilers for a TV show:














































I was going to post more images of guys who aren't Chris, but I can only post 10. =| so here's four in one instead:










I've found a way to get around this mwahaha (I promise I'm not going to post 10 music videos):


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i know next to nothing about this guy but i've got the biggest crush. help me


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@MinatoMatoi Wrong thread....

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/post-the-cutest-girl-you-ve-ever-seen-v-5-a-214646/



ShatteredGlass said:


> i know next to nothing about this guy but i've got the biggest crush. help me


From that angle he looks like Ben Affleck but younger?


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @MinatoMatoi Wrong thread....


Not really, it's a dude :grin2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Not really, it's a dude :grin2:


No she isn't.

I doubt she'd appreciate your 'compliment'


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

eddie peng and daniel wu:



















.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No she isn't.
> 
> I doubt she'd appreciate your 'compliment'


I know, i know. Just a stupid joke, chill. Sorry if that was mean to someone but i don't really think it was that bad or anything.

In fact i wish i could look like her.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

roxslide said:


> Oh man I forgot about him. I'm attracted to eyebrows on dudes and his are epic.


Ah, I've got a thing for them too in the right circumstances. Like with Leo's shaved head here:










I always feel weird about admitting this, esp as he plays a cancer patient on this show, but it looks edgy and I quite like it on him.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

god. LOOK AT HIM DANCE IM fjdkjfdkljflsjflksjfsdjf

(honestly he is my dancing goal....and like also general aesthetic goal. pls make me as hot as jimin)


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

looks like my dream man but someone this gorgeous is way out of my league :S


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

Ismael Cruz Cordova...the eyes, hair, lips, everything...sweet jesus


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm justifying this with the fact I only post a couple of times a year?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Optic Knight (Aug 13, 2017)

Hard to tell which thread some of these belong in


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ why is that photo so zoomed out nooo he looks particuarly hot with glasses.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Optic Knight said:


> Hard to tell which thread some of these belong in


They're all the same person (the last three posts.) I don't like that there isn't a single photo thread on this forum aside from the one in 18+ but every site I've found lists their gender as male but they have two names and one is female.


----------



## Optic Knight (Aug 13, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They're all the same person (the last three posts.)


Well that's impressive then


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Optic Knight said:


> Well that's impressive then


The fact that you are still alive on this forum is impressive if you ask me.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Marlon Brando


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

cinto said:


> Marlon Brando


He was a handsome fellow.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Crisigv said:


> He was a handsome fellow.


Yeah! One of my favorite faces.


----------



## Ayanaka (Aug 23, 2017)

Omg isn't that guy from the office !! I LOVE THAT SHOW


----------



## Ayanaka (Aug 23, 2017)

Alexander Skarsgård and the whole fam has the BEST GENES EVER MAINLY CAME FROM FATHER BUT I THINK ALEXANDER IS THE CUTEST <3

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/68/0d/9a/680d9a335a6213006cac99972340f314.jpg


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My Tumblr is just reblogging IAMX photos now.

Oh well.

Thinking about it though I didn't reblog any of those other photos. *goes back*

Why am I posting here tons of photos when I have a tumblr?

I don't know, I'm like Cancer.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## humblebee (Sep 9, 2016)

This dude right here :b


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

tumblr user geheichous cosplaying as Kaworu, a real "angel" if you know what I mean


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Optic Knight said:


> Hard to tell which thread some of these belong in


that's the best part!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Looking cool joker!*










by moderatelyokaycosplay


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I was searching "faces" that I find interesting/beautiful (I'll try to draw them later for fun so I collect photos) :
Emile Woon


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No one in this section probably even knows who this is...lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

greentea33 said:


> No one in this section probably even knows who this is...lol


I think that's true of like 90% of the photos that get posted here lol tbf.

(but no I have no idea who he is)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

No, I can't :O I'd be stealing your picture. :O


----------



## cupidstunt (Oct 13, 2017)

Probably Jake Bateman!!!

Although there's quite a few other cute guys I like.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Chris Wood


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Totally miscast for Barry Allen. Also what's up with the Wally West attitude? Just no!


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Gotta show my love for kpop stars
Lee Minwoo


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Totally miscast for Barry Allen. Also what's up with the Wally West attitude? Just no!


Lol, I'm dreading to watch this movie now :serious: He's a good actor, just geared mostly toward dark brooding roles. Eh.. not the first to be miscast for a DC role (*coughbatfleckcough* :roll)


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Brett Dalton


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

BeHereNow said:


>


Yay! This pic is so cuteee :heart:heart:heart:yay


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Connor Franta - my love, if I had the right parts lol


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Geez, when did he get so cute?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


He resembles one of my old tumblr mutuals who liked shoegaze and played guitar and stuff. I was a little disappointed to learn that he's taken by someone just as cute..


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Each time he smiles a unicorn is born <3


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> He resembles one of my old tumblr mutuals who liked shoegaze and played guitar and stuff. I was a little disappointed to learn that he's taken by someone just as cute..


There are some cuties on tumblr.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Photobucket was being a ***** making me pay in order to post from it so I'll upload directly because it needs to be replaced.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

BeHereNow said:


> Photobucket was being a ***** making me pay in order to post from it so I'll upload directly because it needs to be replaced.


Try imgur but yeah that is really annoying.





































^ Apparently that guy plays Riff Raff in the Rocky Horror Picture Show remake which reminds me I have to see that.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Guys like Chibby :heart


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

gugugugu :3


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

He's not the cutest, but he's up there. (Joe Lycett.)


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

clarkekent said:


>


I'm gay now.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Berning hot.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

AvoidantGuy said:


> I'm gay now.


There's no turning back.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

clarkekent said:


> There's no turning back.


I'm double gay now.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:clap








:mushy
:yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BeUjD-Wgktf/

x_x


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Im not into men but damn just look at this guy


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

3stacks said:


> Im not into men but damn just look at this guy


He is super charming :heart

Max Thieriot


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I actually already posted this photo somewhere else but I might as well even though I will probably be back here later again over the next couple of months because tumblr is not enough?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

He has pigtails that's so adorable ^_^ I feel like the 3rd craziest person on this site, no offence to the others who will of course remain unnamed I'm probably first actually


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, Persephone. We could have been best friends in high school. A boy could _never_ have gotten between us 

---

I'm not usually a fan of blue eyed blondes, but this guy is just dreamy


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

veron said:


> Oh, Persephone. We could have been best friends in high school. A boy could _never_ have gotten between us


It's funny actually cause in highschool (well age 14-16 or so,) I had a close friend who dated two guys I was into. Though tbf the first guy in particular wasn't really my type as such but I was attracted to him for other reasons, and the second guy she broke up with after only a couple of weeks (she knew about my attraction to the first guy but not the second.) But she dated a lot of guys and would date most people who approached her if single, so it was kind of inevitable.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Also whoever that is in @Lohikaarme 's avatar :um


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> Also whoever that is in @Lohikaarme 's avatar :um


Violet Evergarden? Yeah, she's a cutie


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


 That was uncalled for. :serious:


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't think the cute guy working in my local B&Q would appreciate me taking a photo of him to post on here. (Just trust me when I say he's cute.)


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

My fantasy come true. :3


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Jeff, um uhh, Goldblum.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Jeff, um uhh, Goldblum.


lol he's one of my favourite actors he's just hilarious in everything and he basically just plays himself that's all he has to do, just turn up hilarious.

---------------------























































This hasn't been edited at all lol. I still want to know whose YT channel this is though. They find so much random stuff that doesn't seem to be anywhere else. (edit: actually noticed they linked their instagram and random stuff but still where did they even find this video etc?)


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> Hey! My beard is like that! I didn't notice it until recently. The rest of my hair is still dark brown but if I grow any beard at all it has a lot of white in it. Which I don't really care (it's not like the rest of me is winning any looks awards) but still. I basically started going grey overnight.


Welp, it's been almost a couple years since I was able to get back into this account, so your beard could easily be down to your knees, blowin' in the breeze by now... Is it shining, streaming, gleaming, flaxen, waxen...? Or gone...? I think it was the questionable... styling... of Mr. Pitt's beard that had me raising an eyebrow.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

steven gerrard and michael owen


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

karenw said:


> ^ This is a joke I know going by the blonde hottie you've posted before. I hope lol


The blonde hottie was an exception to my rules  Nadal is definitely more my type, lol


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

fernando torres


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I came in to post this new cute photo I found on tumblr, but also these even though they're a bit older because I haven't posted them in this exact thread before :blank


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I love Danzig's devil lock days.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Woooooooooooow. I'm in love with that body. Let me lick those abs, squeeze those shoulders, and run my fingers along that jawline....


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I died. This is the cutest picture ever. His live drummer volunteers at a cat adoption agency and he keeps taking photos of himself with cats for them (well I imagine they were all taken at the same time but just released at different times,) to try and encourage people to adopt them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

In a Lonely Place's posts in this thread should all be deleted.


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

I hate the tv show Supergirl but he's def. eye candy on that show holy wow. I dream about this adorable man :mushy


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 12, 2011)

komorikun said:


> In a Lonely Place's posts in this thread should all be deleted.


Ikr, and this is not the only thread where he posts bunch random images...

I guess he tries to be funny or something?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

:spam


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

oh no the police again!

Just cuz you don't like what I post don't make it spam.

People posting pictures of cartoon people in this thread but that's ok lol

:-/


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

^...^ Used to have a crush on Glenn Danzig. Danzig doppelgangers have appeared in some of my stories, lol.

----------

Max Mauff


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Peter Gadiot as James of course. I think I have a thing for guys with neck tattoos lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Peter Gadiot as James of course. I think I have a thing for guys with neck tattoos lol


Next thing we know that she will get a neck tattoo. 

But what will it be? :sus :stu


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ANX1 said:


> Next thing we know that she will get a neck tattoo.
> 
> But what will it be? :sus :stu


No NOT me lol only on guys.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> oh no it's the innerwebz police


 At this point you're obviously trolling here.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> No NOT me lol only on guys.


Aha.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeffree Star's boyfriend Nathan looks so gooooood with that hair color! I actually don't really like him but that hair. omg. perfection.

I think I'm just obsessed with green, joker-like hair though. Lemme see if I can find more guys with green hair...

...welp actually google was pretty disappointing. But obviously Jared Leto, too.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Woooooooooooow. I'm in love with that body. Let me lick those abs, squeeze those shoulders, and run my fingers along that jawline....


Observing posts like these makes me wonder if I have any sexual instincts at all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Observing posts like these makes me wonder if I have any sexual instincts at all.


lol same actually but more just not into generic photos of guys with abs. Kind of ubiquitous (at least online.)


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

Jesse Leach, lead singer of Killswitch Engage.

This man's heart and spirit is more beautiful than anything that can be seen on the outside. He is a man of wisdom, strength, and humility with deep compassion and love for humanity.

I had the honour of meeting him a few years ago, I was quite nervous but he was incredibly warm and kind. I remember him embracing me with a hug when I told him how his music and lyrics has influenced and impacted my life. It's still one of the most memorable days of my life.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Cutest guyS


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

Edwirdd said:


> i hate these threads but...


Hey Ed,

If that is you in your avatar, I think that you look a lot like the cutest guy you've ever seen. Maybe you use him for your avatar though. Cute guy(s)! Thanks for posting.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

trouble sleeping, had weird hot dream in that half-awake/half-asleep state that key was in bed with me (!!!¡¡¡), now am all hot and bothered and wide awake and i will probably never sleep again. fckkkk i need to get more excitement in my life.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

First link is best, just brief gif of 3rd thumbnail guy, the expression on his face as he gestures with his arm. Really cute.

https://66.media.tumblr.com/3a3d0aabef8020b83bb39d5912c809e1/tumblr_n6b3rmhiQe1ts58k6o1_250.gif

Next 2 are just large versions of the other thumbnails below

https://66.media.tumblr.com/0d300a35113d9effd414793f466d2f40/tumblr_phyrxd7SPr1x2wkk5o1_400.jpg

https://66.media.tumblr.com/d749e6e086f5e970d18892aabd87bc7b/tumblr_oyr304m9vF1wrnqkao1_1280.jpg


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Everyone hates him but I thought he was pretty adorable (at least at first haha).


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

boop










(someone asked whether if they saw him in public they could touch his nose because they really like it and he was like 'lol that's an... Interesting question... Sure')


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Oui oui !.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Overdrive said:


> Oui oui !.


It's the synths/music tech isn't it? XD


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's the synths/music tech isn't it? XD


Yes, the guy has good taste. 10/10.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> (someone asked whether if they saw him in public they could touch his nose because they really like it and he was like 'lol that's an... Interesting question... Sure')


 Fess up. It was you who asked him that, wasn't it?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Fess up. It was you who asked him that, wasn't it? :smile2:


hahaa it actually wasn't. I couldn't figure out how to get the live Q&A thing working (that this gif was taken from,) until it was almost finished because it involved instagram which I never use besides just quickly checking people's photos now and then (usually if they are linked elsewhere.)


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


lol I finally stumbled on the video of these (and I can now see why I didn't find it before, the title/video description is in Russian.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=***X0cnI0OY

oh OK that's censored.... (this forum is ridiculous, it's not even a swear word it's an alternative spelling of a swear word wtf.)

https://tinyurl.com/y8xnq4co


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:love2


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Cody Fern (Michael Langdon, American Horror Story: Apocalypse)


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sigh. Guys. Not all guys on here. But you guys know who you are. Some of you are my friends. I am trying to figure out the answer to this question. I am also trying to figure out why I have to ask this question...

Any time I return to SAS, some guys have inevitably hijacked the "Post the Cutest Guy..." thread with things like absurd pics of men in neon green buttfloss, Neanderthals in Speedos, etc... &#128580; I have yet to see a woman do the same to the "Post the Cutest Girl..." thread.

I realize many of us have a form of body dysmorphia, myself included, so seeing pics of perfect people with whom to compare ourselves can be disheartening. My advice is to avoid those threads. Or realize there are gorgeous, seemingly flawless people in this world that others will understandably enjoy looking at and sharing pics of, and come to terms with that. Even if these threads no longer exist, the thoughts of those physically beautiful people still remain. I'm sure even you, yourselves, have been compelled to look at and admire a physically attractive person at times and possibly point that person's attractiveness out to someone else.

If you need to see that physically imperfect people make it onto this list, with their "imperfections" listed, I give you:

"Middle aged" and "bald":

Billy Zane










Yul Brynner, whose Pharoah in The Ten Commandments I had an unexplainable crush on in kindergarten.










"Middle aged", "bald", "wearing glasses":

Damon Wayans










Some guys have gotten better looking as they've gotten older, imo:

John Cusack










Trent Reznor










Bruce Willis










"Overweight":

Seth Rogen










Anthony Anderson










I could go on, but this makes my brain hurt. Guys, please.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

@CharmedOne, I've always had a thing for John Cuzack. :heart :heart

------------


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

... should I just post a selfie, or... ?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

the cheat said:


> ... should I just post a selfie, or... ?


Go for it! opcornopcornopcorn


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

So Ji Sub


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Is that from the lumberjack edition of Playgirl


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

tea111red said:


> Is that from the lumberjack edition of Playgirl


Hot isn't he


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Hot isn't he


Yes, I nearly fainted.


----------



## Eerised (Jan 19, 2019)

If you know who this is we need to be friends!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

hmm. Gaspard Ulliel is pretty cute.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Thats some dedication to a joke you've got there, no matter how many times you post it. Or if it is stale or not over months and years, you still commit. Impressive.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Thanks babe tho not sure why my taste in men gets scrutinised so much while others get no attention. I feel bad for others.


who is scrutinising your taste?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

scooby said:


> who is scrutinising your taste?





scooby said:


> Thats some dedication to a joke you've got there, no matter how many times you post it. Or if it is stale or not over months and years, you still commit. Impressive.


Are you not calling my taste in men a joke?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Are you not calling my taste in men a joke?


Well we both know you are joking. But if you want to pretend, then sure whip out the fake outrage. Like I was saying, impressive commitment to this.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

In a Lonely Place said:


> So hurtful :-(


It's a certain skill, or quality I have.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


:love2

I want to see more of him


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

veron said:


> :love2
> 
> I want to see more of him


Your wish is my command.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I made this gif also the others because no life from the cutest video™ (previously only had a few still screencaps someone else had posted on tumblr because I couldn't find the video) the lighting makes his skin look very edible.










I posted this before maybe in this thread but this gif is better quality.. slightly:
































































lol:


* *




























They're on tour at the moment so that's my excuse. Yes even though I post photos all the time


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i was wondering if that lumberjack has a calendar and yep, he does, lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Hayden Christensen.......I esp. liked him in Life as a House (not when he was wearing makeup, though), heh.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

tea111red said:


> i was wondering if that lumberjack has a calendar and yep, he does, lol.









Double trouble for you


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Double trouble for you


oh my.... :blush :eyes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I love how that lumberjack has a really hairy head but no hair on his body, like he shaves his legs or what ? : /


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

My mom has a thing for Chris Cornell. She thinks he's the "best looking rock singer" she's ever seen. Can't deny that he was quite lovely to look at...










Love this hairstyle on him!









Can you say Brad Pitt look-a-like??


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Your wish is my command.


That 880 is sexy.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I was trying to think of guys I find cute and I guess I still like G Dragon. I also like his style/vibe. He's got like a... ninja twink (for a lack of better phrase lol) thing going on.









I really like his clothes here









And these clothes
























it also helps that he makes a cute girl lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@roxslide

haha I was into him and T.O.P a few years back. kind of read fanfiction with them both even though I told myself I was going to stop reading rpf fics as a teenager, and succeeded for about a decade....

I think Crooked was one of the first kpop songs I listened to as well actually. Besides maybe Mine by Jaejoong.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Honestly didn't understand Hoshino Gen's appeal at first (short + ossan-kusai..?) but after watching "NigeHaji" and him in interviews/other shows he's really adorable, seems like a genuinely sweet and kinda dorky kind of guy. Also the entire internet thinks he's secretly married to Gakki, who is also super adorable...



















This series of ramen commercials feels like a shoujo romance in itself lulz:






I think Park Hyo-Shin gives off a similar kind of vibe, but as with most k-pop guys, he has too much of that "pretty boy" style going on and feels much less authentic.










Reminds me of Sakaguchi Kentarou in that one drama where he dyed his hair blonde. Still cute, but natural is better. He is said to have the typical "salt face (shiogao)", which is probably my fav out of all the condiment face types. A bit too tall+skinny for me though. Not that I'm complaining >_>



















*melts*

O/T but he would be my pick for the lead in "OoKuro" instead of Yamazaki Kento, who's kinda babyfaced and doesn't have enough of that "bad" vibe.

[no pic b/c he's not on my list :bah]


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

bad baby said:


> Honestly didn't understand Hoshino Gen's appeal at first (short + ossan-kusai..?) but after watching "NigeHaji" and him in interviews/other shows he's really adorable, seems like a genuinely sweet and kinda dorky kind of guy. Also the entire internet thinks he's secretly married to Gakki, who is also super adorable...


Oh wow, he really is cute


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@A Toxic Butterfly :high5

--

Moon Jae-In can't take his eyes off of his bodyguard there:


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

I never realized how good-looking Munky from KoRn is. _Dayyum..._ he got cuter with age. Love me a hot metal dude :heart










Soo handsome in this vid:


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm so excited Tom Ellis is coming back as Lucifer and it's on Netflix this time. I remember seeing him in Once Upon A Time as Lacey and thought he was cute but as Lucifer, ohhh yea.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Not usually into older guys, but Tamaki Hiroshi in character here :love2:










He channeled the role so perfectly too.

I also found out that he was the star in Nodame Cantabile, which I had zero interest in, but now I want to watch it just so I can ogle at him lol! :3


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Coincidence said:


>


I like Askrens personality and his heart, and when he dresses like his dad. :grin2:


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Pete Beale said:


> I like Askrens personality and his heart, and when he dresses like his dad. :grin2:


he reminds me of this guy: xD


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

bad baby said:


> Not usually into older guys, but Tamaki Hiroshi in character here :love2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I used to think he was cute. I watched a show basically just for him, but got bored with it and stopped watching it was Love Shuffle. I thought about watching Nodame Cantabile for him which I also had no interest in but couldn't be bothered in the end.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

bad baby said:


> Not usually into older guys, but Tamaki Hiroshi in character here :love2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg I used to have a big crush on tamaki! Nice!! ♡

Drew Van Acker a.k.a. creepy Jason from PLL, his replacement actor lol. It bugs me because I don't normally like "pretty" guys but he's super handsome and I can't help it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Coincidence said:


> he reminds me of this guy: xD


lol


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@Persephone The Dread @A Toxic Butterfly 
This was from Kyou kaisha Yasumimasu, which like all shoujo manga ever is like fantasy for older dateless spinsters that you too may one day have two hot guys fighting over you lmao. In the manga I was totally rooting for the other one (younger guy), but in the live-action series Tamaki kind of toned down the more negative aspects of the character and made me do a double take. On a semi-related note to Love Shuffle, Yo****aka Yuriko is so goddamn adorable :love2

==

I keep thinking of re-watching Chuugakusei Nikki but it kind of loses the excitement a little now that I know the story. I know we're supposed to like Male Lead #1, but Machida Keita is so cute and lovely in it,










it kind of made me feel sad that he didn't get the girl in the end - well he did get the *other* girl, Yoshida You, whom if I'm not mistaken was involved with Nakajima Yuuto (lol this is turning into J-celeb gossip time). Too pretty for me (I also am not into overly pretty boys), but objectively speaking he wins all! the! genetic lotteries! welp~


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

bad baby said:


> @Persephone The Dread @A Toxic Butterfly
> This was from Kyou kaisha Yasumimasu, which like all shoujo manga ever is like fantasy for older dateless spinsters that you too may one day have two hot guys fighting over you lmao. In the manga I was totally rooting for the other one (younger guy), but in the live-action series Tamaki kind of toned down the more negative aspects of the character and made me do a double take. On a semi-related note to Love Shuffle, Yo****aka Yuriko is so goddamn adorable :love2


I thought that seemed familiar but I'm pretty sure I haven't watched it, so probably just that I've just seen some of the actors in something else (Ayase Haruka in Hotaru no Hikari,) or photos of them before, plus I watched Last Cinderella which had the older guy/younger guy thing.

I don't remember anyone in Love Shuffle now except Tamaki and Oguri Shun. Pretty sure I've forgotten most of the plot too lol.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@Persephone The Dread Ah yeah Ayase Haruka is always in those 能天気 kind of roles. If I remember correctly HotaHika also had the older/younger guy thing, it seems like a common trope in dramas, or maybe it's just the ones I watch haha. The guys she gets paired with always seem a bit too cutesy though, maybe she just seems too much like "one of the guys" in comparison and there's no counterbalance.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

The *other* younger guy from KyouYasu. He's not really a romantic-type character though, more like the puppy dog kind of cute:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't be bothered to find a picture but Castiel from supernatural has an adorable face lol


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Finalllly finished watching "1% of Anything" and I am in stupid happy teenager mode lol. Ha Seok-Jin is great as the arrogant a--hole and it's sooo cute everytime he cracks the involuntary smile when female lead gives him the feels (#justtsunderethings).










Probably my fav coupling after Jo Jung-Seok / Gong Hyo-Jin in "Jealousy Incarnate":










#kdramahusbands (*/v\)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol I was talking with someone about guys and you know my ridiculously niche physical preferences, and thing with IAMX and they were like 'yea i caan't think of anyone like him' and then we started discussing other elfin people and they were like 'oh Daniel Johns looked a bit like that when he was young.' So I looked him up and realised he's the lead singer of Silverchair who actually I've heard of but never really knew any of the members. I looked them up and found this interview:






and the comments lol:



> > Daniel was so incredibly gorgeous.﻿
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know bro.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i thought his peak was around the time he was married to natalie imbruglia.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

gavin rossdale looked good at woodstock 99.


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

I've got a ridiculous crush on Brian Cox:










For those who don't know him, he's an English physicist and BBC presenter.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ yes I know him, I thought he was kind of cute many years ago.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Can you not.





Persephone The Dread said:


> _Staff Edit_


Young Chris is so cute (in the last photo.) He also has a very biteable nose. I totally get the person who asked if they could touch his nose on that instagram live thing.



Persephone The Dread said:


> boop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking for a specific photo that either I or another poster posted in here before of a Russian model, but I got distracted by some of my old earlier posts in this thread (also entertaining exchanges between Calichick and other posters.) Also couldn't find it in the end which is bothering me because I remember you could kind of see his spine and he had this hot top on with like these bobble button things on the back (along his spine I think. Bobble buttons isn't a thing I just can't describe what I'm talking about.)

What good is Google if I can't type in male Russian model spine and not get what I'm looking for (tbf I can't be 100% sure he was even Russian, but attractive models are almost always Russian so there's a good chance.)


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i like the hairr










the guy who played jeffrey dahmer too imao


Coincidence said:


> lol damn.
> 
> .com/watch?v=Ut4CtZ9


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I wish the artist uploaded the upper right on its own. :c


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think he's wearing a collar, that's cute. &#55357;&#56384;




























the safety pin (holding things together lol) is cute too (this is a super old photo that I rediscovered recently.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Barakiel

maybe you could just crop it? If you're not reuploading it that should be OK, but also their signature is in the bottom right corner of every quadrant so it seems they anticipated the possibility of that happening.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Keanu reeves in point break. Wowzers.


----------



## Xaxter (Jun 20, 2019)

.


----------



## LeCoffee (Aug 15, 2015)

Barette said:


> I just watched American Beauty a little while ago, and I've always had a thing for Kevin Spacey. The man just has something about him.


This didn't age well lol. Maybe that something about him is being a pedophile?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol that inspired me to go back through this thread, though I deleted most of my posts from here a while back. Found this though:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...seen-v-2-a-213333/index99.html#post1073148001

and I found this on the same page oddly, I was actually looking for that photo a month ago (but couldn't find it,) after something reminded me:

http://66.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1mzsrE5M21ql9h78o1_r1_500.jpg


----------



## Xaxter (Jun 20, 2019)

Those eyes tho!


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

they all ugly


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

who isssss this.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

cafune said:


> who isssss this.


That's my friend Aakash. You want his number?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Suchness said:


> That's my friend Aakash. You want his number?


oh no, he can have mine (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

cafune said:


> oh no, he can have mine (◡‿◡✿)


Alright just give it to me and I'll pass it on to him.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Leo Bruno

























curly-haired men bring me to my knees.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

The Goode Sir Bedivere, of the Round Table -


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

can we just take a moment to appreciate the beauty coming out of britain/pakistan


































(Riz Ahmed)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Aditya Roy Kapur














































what's _not fair_ is how cute he is.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I logged on from a computer just for this lol

I'm actually just a boring straight dude but hey, straight dudes have eyes too. 'What I find attractive in men' equals 'what I'd like to look like' for me. Were I to go on a college experimentation kind of period in my life, however...








Timothée Chalamet

Be good and you'll reincarnate as him!

Saw him in Beautiful Boy (it was really good, didn't get too sappy either), not Call Me by Your Name. I avoided watching that one. Think I gots to be alone to watch it. The less erotic it is the more comfortable I'll feel, too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ He does have great bone structure. Lol give me your bones for my face. I've been awake too long again.

I've been pretty bad so I think I'm going to reincarnate as a fly. Flys kind of freak me out.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've been pretty bad so I think I'm going to reincarnate as a fly. Flys kind of freak me out.


What is the baddest thing you have done?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> What is the baddest thing you have done?


I guess it depends on pov. I'm pretty evil in most moral systems. And more generally a bit of an *******.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I guess it depends on pov. I'm pretty evil in most moral systems. And more generally a bit of an *******.


I wouldn't worry about that, most moral systems are actually evil disguised as good anyway, evil is always brewing away under the surface.

The only way to counteract it is to be good disguised as evil.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Not only the cutest, but the best football player ever on the planet - MLT


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> Not only the cutest, but the best football player ever on the planet - MLT


That's not Messi


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

aqwsderf said:


> That's not Messi


:O

that, young lady, is Matt Le God(tissier), that is who messi wanted to be as a kid !!

:wink2:


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

zkv said:


> I logged on from a computer just for this lol
> 
> I'm actually just a boring straight dude but hey, straight dudes have eyes too. 'What I find attractive in men' equals 'what I'd like to look like' for me. Were I to go on a college experimentation kind of period in my life, however...
> 
> ...


Yes, I find him adorable! Not in an obsessive way or anything, I just adore him due to how he is in his films. He's an amazing actor and I love how he plays all of his roles. He appears as this shy, down to earth, sweet, kind of guy. The guy that you can just sit down with and talk to him about anything. I remember I met other type of guys like that and they were so dang adorable!! Especially when they listened to me speak, they smiled, gazed right into my eyes and was amazed by the topic. He's seems like that type of guy. I don't know him by any means, but he seems like a raw type of guy.










See what I mean? ADORABLE! :smile2:


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

SunshineSam218 said:


> See what I mean? ADORABLE! :smile2:


She is incredibly cute as well.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

This is only fair.









Kurt Russell

Less cute, well into pure masculine hotness territory. He aged great, too, and has a big warm smile.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Matthew McConaughey. The guy's pure attitude. He's just got it.









Joseph Gordon-Levitt. Seems really cool, too.









Aaron Paul. He has blue eyes. Like, really, really blue.

Why the only user posting in this thread is a straight guy, I sure don't know. :b


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Saw this guy working out this morning and grabbed a quick pic - the way he was deliberately eating that banana in front of me...i need to lie down


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I don't know how much love this guy gets so








Sam Rockwell. Feel free to disagree, I won't get mad. An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind, I believe that wholeheartedly. Wait, no it doesn't. There'll be one guy left with one eye! How's the last blind guy gonna take out the eye of the last guy left, who's still got one eye? All that guy has to do is run away and hide behind a bush. Gandhi was wrong, it's just that nobody's got the balls to come right out and say it.

I love his rascal style and the anarchic twinkle in his eyes. And his great big bushy beard I saw him sporting in Jimmy Kimmel I think. Hands down one of my favorite actors. I'll watch him in anything.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

lol nice

Aaanyway, balancing the universe here. It's important work.

Jared Leto








Damn this guy, damn him to Hell! OK no, un-damn him. It's not his fault he's goddamn gorgeous.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

zkv said:


> lol nice
> 
> Aaanyway, balancing the universe here. It's important work.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the other day after someone was saying something about disliking him (can't remember what maybe a joke on a TV show I was watching,) that I've met a weird number people who don't like him. Like the first time I watched American Psycho was also with some people at uni and some girl was very enthusiastic about a certain scene because she didn't like him (specifically the actor.) If you've seen it you'll know what I mean. And nobody else there liked him either.

I don't really know much about him though or why he annoys some people and haven't seen most of his work so I have no opinion. He's in a perfectly OK rock band. I like a couple of songs from them about 5/10 you know it's OK but not top 10 list material. Recently while looking through some old folders on a harddrive from when I was a teenager I noticed I'd taken a screenshot from one of their music videos this music video:

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yvGCAvOAfM

and the file name was something like 'check out the twins' (but like with some cringier thing I've forgotten as though I was talking to myself with the file name. I have lots of cringy file names from when I was a teenager tbh.) Even though it's been over a decade, and they're in the video for seconds, and they're actually all twins (clever me,) I somehow know I meant the blond ones. And in a way that's pretty hilarious like I'm talking to myself in the future. Although they're too young for me now. Young me should have taken that into account.

I also feel like the guitarist is sort of attractive but only for about 2 seconds (no I counted it's 1 second 5:01-5:02 he's attractive for a second) in the video where he looks a bit like Selma Blair. I looked up photos of him before but couldn't figure out who he was supposed to be because whoever it is obviously usually looks very different to music video camera angle Selma Blairish guy (in fact he's in other parts of the video and looks different.)

I'm a very sane person. But anyway I seemed to have ignored Jared Leto entirely.

One of my favourite stand up comedy shows features a bit about Simon Amstel being attracted to Jared Leto in My So Called Life and constantly going after similar people. 
So I guess I'm posting this comedy now for the 15th time (about 22 minutes in):

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4mH6E0hMbI

So that's everything I've heard about Jared Leto (no I somehow haven't seen Requiem for a Dream.) I can see why other people find him attractive though. To this day he still mostly reminds me of this one girl who hated him to a weird degree.

---

But anyway to get back on topic and post more stuff I've posted tons of times before here's one of the few guys I'm significantly physically attracted to that I've also posted tons of photos of already on this forum. Not these gifs though because they're from a new YT video (I'm actually not particularly attracted to him as a person I just think he's very pretty and like his music video personas he's a good person to use as a base for made up characters in my head):


* *































I don't even know if these gifs will load because I basically just gif'd minute long gifs of the 5 minute video in multiple parts. So it's like 50% of it or something  and they seem to count as videos unless you add .gif but even then opening them now seems to open a video in my browser *shrugs* also realised they're really big embedded..

He said something like 'for those of you ocd people who want to slap me and straighten my eyeliner it seems to be the permanent remnant of yesterdays show a combination of that and also just not giving a **** so apologies but sorry not sorry I guess. [online show because covid. I was actually supposed to be going to one of their concerts in April but it's postponed till next April now] '
I just assumed it was supposed to be like that :') he looks cute with smudgy eyeliner though.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was thinking the other day after someone was saying something about disliking him (can't remember what maybe a joke on a TV show I was watching,) that I've met a weird number people who don't like him. Like the first time I watched American Psycho was also with some people at uni and some girl was very enthusiastic about a certain scene because she didn't like him (specifically the actor.) If you've seen it you'll know what I mean. And nobody else there liked him either.


Yeah I saw it. It's good. It's funny. It's very dark. Been years since I last watched it, not sure how it would affect me today. To be fair, pretty much every character in that movie is an obnoxious prick. Maybe some of them hated just the character, not the guy.


> I don't really know much about him though or why he annoys some people and haven't seen most of his work so I have no opinion. He's in a perfectly OK rock band. I like a couple of songs from them about 5/10 you know it's OK but not top 10 list material.


I've seen him here and there. He was great in Dallas Buyers Club. You know, I've been aware of 30STM's existence for years, yet I don't think I've listened to one song they made. If I did, I didn't know. I'm guessing he considers himself a musician first?

'Check out the twins' made me laugh. And the rest of the ramblings, but reading that made me actually laugh.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm giving 'really masculine' another go.









Jeffrey Dean Morgan. Lucille is thirsty.

I liked his psychopaths a lot (that really bad guy in Watchmen, and Negan, oh my god, Negan's buildup and introduction was brutal and amazing). I saw him on Craig Ferguson (probably the best american talk show I've seen. Ferguson was so talented making convo about absolutely nothing :lol) and he came off charming af to me. And you know, cute smile, cute glasses.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't really know who this is. I was browsing around people's simblrs and this was someone's cover banner:

https://64.media.tumblr.com/2352f49.../fb8991187a29b175f02559979f395d273ef4c656.jpg

Well I mean I didn't but I reverse image searched and now know everything about the character.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Not a picture of me anywhere 😞


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

John Frusciante. Physically cute and his mannerisms make him more so, as I saw them in a YouTube clip called The Heart Is A Drum Machine anyway. Also, he's a beast.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Ralph Fiennes








"I'm sorry for calling you an inanimate object. I was upset." :lol He kills it in Bruges.

I'd say he's a nice looking fella at any age but young? Downright hot, says I. His mannerisms and way of speaking were pleasantly delicate in an interview I saw.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Maybe not THE cutest, but Chuck Schuldiner in these two pics...


* *


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I will post this here I guess as this is a thread for shallow things. Although you'll see why there's no photo soon.

So a day ago I was on YouTube and I saw this video thumbnail with photos of Tom Hiddleston and there was one which was probably fairly old where he was really slim, and I remember thinking that his body looks really great like ideal (which I don't often with people who aren't women but when I do it's a similar outfit + build, and/or they're non-binary because this person is) but I kind of ignored it because he had a beard in the photo and I'm not that attracted to him generally unless he's playing certain characters with long black hair. But today I woke up and randomly started thinking about the image and in my memory he's wearing a black crop top which seems wrong so I'm now wondering if I fabricated the whole thing or if it's better in my imagination than reality, but I have no way of finding the image now. It's also possible he was just wearing a top that had ridden up but I'm pretty sure you could see his stomach. It's also possible that the entire thing was a dream but I think it happened. and besides if it was a dream I probably would have just started crying about the fact he had a beard like that one time I dreamt that IAMX cut his hair or something and started crying in the dream or the other one that happened more recently with the brain invented goth guy, because I'm emotionally disturbed but my emotions are more intense when I'm dreaming.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Elliot Page


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Elliott looks good in this pic. He was concentrating : )










Like these Nick Zinner pics too. I find him to be aesthetically pleasing. In a I want to look like him not I want to make out with him kind of way.

(MOD EDIT - Triggering pic removed)


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I remember the first time I saw him on Top Of The Pops singing Beautiful Day; if I had of missed that one I'd never have heard of the band 3 Colours Red.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

either/or said:


> Elliott looks good in this pic. He was concentrating : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like his top in the first pic (I mean the first pic of Nick Zinner.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like his top in the first pic (I mean the first pic of Nick Zinner.)


Gah it's gone, I really liked that pic. Oh well. I like his shirt too, it goes well with the switchblade. Just a little bit of irony there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400482657067311108
> The glasses have returned. Also the hair of course.
> 
> 
> ...


He has a channel where he posts gaming streams too I just noticed (I guess from twitch originally.)






The channel is not very successful compared to the comedy one, and I don't have much interest in most of these gaming videos really.

I'm not very attracted I do appreciate the hair and glasses though. 👀 And strangely nobody seemed to be talking about that at all, so I will be the obnoxious person.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Al Pacino


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Because I watched Shallow Grave yesterday here's Ewan McGregor as Alex Law


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Jamie Hince & Alison Mosshart from The Kills. They always looked so cool and cute together.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Did you guys really think I was going to post a selfie?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Socialmisfits said:


> Did you guys really think I was going to post a selfie?


No not really lol


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No not really lol


i don’t post it because I am actually a very famous celebrity🤩


----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)

Socialmisfits said:


> i don’t post it because I am actually a very famous celebrity🤩


U must be a comedian 😆🤣


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Socialmisfits said:


> i don’t post it because I am actually a very famous celebrity🤩


Yeah right lmao


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Nah I’m not famous at all, I figured to debunk the myth right now before you all believed me… I don’t post pictures because my forehead is too large to fit the photograph.


----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)

Socialmisfits said:


> Nah I’m not famous at all, I figured to debunk the myth right now before you all believed me… I don’t post pictures because my forehead is too large to fit the photograph.


It can’t be that large a forehead. U are not a hammerhead shark 🦈 😂 I’ve got a relatively large forehead too but I’m not posting pictures of myself as I’d rather keep anonymous that way 😃


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Known said:


> It can’t be that large a forehead. U are not a hammerhead shark 🦈 😂 I’ve got a relatively large forehead too but I’m not posting pictures of myself as I’d rather keep anonymous that way 😃


Ok I admit, the absolute truth is the same as yours I want to stay relatively anonymous. 
Btw did you know hammerhead sharks have horizontal doors at their homes?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I can't really post the last person I was going to post in this thread so I guess it's been months since I spammed IAMX in this particular thread.


* *













I've posted this one or a similar one before but oh well and the others:






























* searches IAMX blond hair gif to see if I can find instagram image of a newer gif reuploaded where he's also wearing glasses * Google: "some results might be explicit." Don't tease me Google.

Waiting for my brain to find some new famous person attractive that I didn't discover several years ago.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Lou Reed


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

veron said:


> Elliot Page


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh yes I didn't actually post him in here after discovery a week or so ago (still haven't watched this show.)





😢



The comments on some of these videos are still funny.



> Imagine a serial killer who has fixation on Reid and they target all the police force/ officers who are mean to Spencer... 😈





> Should I be worried?












Oh I see he's actually similar but more extroverted lol. IRL manic pixie dream boy.





wonder if he knows about long furbys

I'm promoting them as a cult now



'you have this knack of combining a child like innocence and whimsy with nightmare fuel'

'That's a great compliment thank you that's my dream in everything I do. I love dichotomies to find that bridge is what I strive for.'

Wonder if he knows about long furbys.

Oh he kind of has the perfect personality it's like you wouldn't even have to do small talk or other boring stuff just launch into some random conversation about idiosyncratic stuff.

Creating a playlist of whimsical people.

1. Aroura

2. Matthew Gray Gubler


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)




----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Because I watched Another Round this afternoon, I'd post a pic of young Mads Mikkelsen💜


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm..well anyway. My poor shoulder


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

* *




Bonus: young Liszt.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Jack was quite a looker


----------

